# CONNECTIONS 4 #62



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, all. I've been away from the computer for the past couple of days, but glad to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well. 

Pam, I'm glad you have such a thorough doctor. 
Londy, I'm really enjoying the tales of your NZ adventures. I'm just sorry the Honey Bee cottage was so chill; I seem to remember that excess cold isn't a good thing for honey bees.
Saxy, thank you for mentioning Merchant Navy Day, and observing the day. My Dad was in merchant service during the war (the US Navy said he was "too old" for them :thumbdown: ), but I've never heard of any organized remembrance for merchant sailors here.
And Josephine, please, please provide pictures of LM dressing "like a Victorian." It brings such an image to my mind.  

I've had a pretty social week, brunch with two young friends and my surrogate GD, shopping with another friend, and weekly knitting at the LYS, plus a successful check-up at the doctor today. What I haven't managed is a lot of knitting time, beyond the LYS. I think I need to devote a day or two to the needles and clear out a couple of WIPs. So, here I go . . .


----------



## Jeanek (Aug 24, 2015)

Good evening,
I read some of your posts to catch up. What busy gals you all are.
Cheri is to be discharged Monday. I will drive back home on Monday afternoon and hopefully be of some help. I think she will need to take it slow and easy for awhile, but I know she will be glad to be home. 

It is a holiday here in the states, Labor Day.
Our daughter and family are coming to the cottage for the weekend, so it will be busy here.
They have 3 children, boys 9 and 6 and a little girl 2. 
I am waiting for them to arrive. They decided to drive today to hope to beat the traffic tomorrow. Its about a 6 hour trip with no stops. With 3 little ones, they make LOTS of stops. They left home about 4 after the boys got out of school. I expect them about 11. Hopefully the kids will be sleeping and can be transferred to beds without waking them too much.

Not sure if Cheri is going to try to log on her computer this weekend or just wait until she gets home. If she doesn't get on, I will send an update on either Monday or Tuesday.
Hope everyone has a nice weekend. Happy Labor Day to all the ladies in the US.
Jean


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good evening,
> I read some of your posts to catch up. What busy gals you all are.
> Cheri is to be discharged Monday. I will drive back home on Monday afternoon and hopefully be of some help. I think she will need to take it slow and easy for awhile, but I know she will be glad to be home.
> 
> ...


Thanks for another update Jean, I expect Cheri can't wait to get home to Kenny and I am sure she will be very glad of your help,lots of hugs for you to pass on to her please!! Have a great Labor Day weekend with your family dear!xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I've been away from the computer for the past couple of days, but glad to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well.
> 
> Pam, I'm glad you have such a thorough doctor.
> Londy, I'm really enjoying the tales of your NZ adventures. I'm just sorry the Honey Bee cottage was so chill; I seem to remember that excess cold isn't a good thing for honey bees.
> ...


Sounds like a fun week, Katy. I'm glad, too, that have such a thoughtful and thorough doctor.  Tomorrow I hope no rain so I can get my walk in and then I'm heading out for a visit with my young friend and her two young boys and her mom who is in town visiting. Her mom is a couple of years younger than me and we've become friends over the years. She lives on the East Coast and always tells me how grateful she is that I'm her for her daughter. Will be a fun morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good evening,
> I read some of your posts to catch up. What busy gals you all are.
> Cheri is to be discharged Monday. I will drive back home on Monday afternoon and hopefully be of some help. I think she will need to take it slow and easy for awhile, but I know she will be glad to be home.
> 
> ...


That's great news, Jean. Thanks so much for keeping us updated. Give our love to Cheri. We truly do miss her. Tell her not to push herself too much. We want her well. Enjoy your weekend with your family. Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good evening,
> I read some of your posts to catch up. What busy gals you all are.
> Cheri is to be discharged Monday. I will drive back home on Monday afternoon and hopefully be of some help. I think she will need to take it slow and easy for awhile, but I know she will be glad to be home.
> 
> ...


I am so glad to hear Cheri will be home soon, but know she will need to not be up and about doing. Purly, hugs and love to you.

Jean, it's lovely to get to know you. Have a great weekend with your family. Hope you continue to join us when Cheri is back xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun week, Katy. I'm glad, too, that have such a thoughtful and thorough doctor.  Tomorrow I hope no rain so I can get my walk in and then I'm heading out for a visit with my young friend and her two young boys and her mom who is in town visiting. Her mom is a couple of years younger than me and we've become friends over the years. She lives on the East Coast and always tells me how grateful she is that I'm her for her daughter. Will be a fun morning.


Pam have a good time with your friend today.

Katynora, nice to hear from you xxxxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I had a shock today.neighbor finished clearing the garage but I got a call to go back because there was a foot of water on my flat roof from tree next door clogging the drain. So he bailed and cleared the drain mesh thingy. Tells me I should pay him $500 since a professional would charge more. I spoke to two men I know and they think the half hour bailing is worth $50. Have any of you had that work done? I had to spend $1500 on son's tuition to college, just two courses. Glad to if it gets him finished. Just tired and needing much sleep. Mower man comes tomorrow if he comes. So I willbe Wakened early.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. the weather is atrocious ()horrible)Im going to U3a this morning. I'd rsather stasy indoors I think. Have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I had a shock today.neighbor finished clearing the garage but I got a call to go back because there was a foot of water on my flat roof from tree next door clogging the drain. So he bailed and cleared the drain mesh thingy. Tells me I should pay him $500 since a professional would charge more. I spoke to two men I know and they think the half hour bailing is worth $50. Have any of you had that work done? I had to spend $1500 on son's tuition to college, just two courses. Glad to if it gets him finished. Just tired and needing much sleep. Mower man comes tomorrow if he comes. So I willbe Wakened early.


Oh Polly so sorry you had that stress. In my humble opinion, the the guy should have said he wanted$500 before he did the job or he shouldn't have started it. You could phone a company that would do that job and ask what they would have charged?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Wellington! It's about 8am and I'm still in bed! Can hear the family starting to stir so will have to get up in a minute, I think Charlotte spent the night in bed with her mum and dad! Had a a nice day yesterday, DIL had to go into work so Ds, DGD and I went shopping for birthday presents for DIL on Monday. We also took DGD to a great jungle gym for all couple of hours. Haven't found many yarn shops here but discovered a great one yesterday but had run out of time by then but will try and get back there before I go home next Wednesday. Have to say I feel like I have been away from my real life for long enough now. Take care everyone, love you all xxxxxxx


Morning londy. I c u are on line.....Are you ok? I dont think your body is used to the jet lag yet


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good evening,
> I read some of your posts to catch up. What busy gals you all are.
> Cheri is to be discharged Monday. I will drive back home on Monday afternoon and hopefully be of some help. I think she will need to take it slow and easy for awhile, but I know she will be glad to be home.
> 
> ...


Thankyou again Jean. What fantastic news. I feel you have become part of our family. It would be nice if you could pop in and see us sometimes. I feel you are one of us. (weather you want to be or not) :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning londy. I c u are on line.....Are you ok? I dont think your body is used to the jet lag yet


Hi dear, I think you are right, I haven't had a good night's sleep since I got here,in spite of the wonderfully comfy bed! Now I seem to have a cold! 
Went to a Gallipoli exhibition today, while Charlotte was at Kindy, it was brilliant and horrific in equal measures. There were 10 ft tall models of soldiers made by the Weta studios who made the models for Lord of the Rings, they were amazingly complete even down to the hairs on their arms! Then we went to a cafe for lunch where we had pancakes, bacon, grilled bananas and maple syrup, yum!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's grey and chilly here. Its the gks last day here today, we will take them home later and stay for fish and chips. They are getting excited sbout starting their new school on Monday. 

Hi Katy, sounds like you are keeping busy but having fun. Xx

Polly, l agree with what Londy says, ask a professional what he would charge.

Jean, once again thanks for the update on Pearlie and for keeping us updated and all the help you are giving her and Kenny. I hope she continues to take it easy once she is home, we do miss her here.

Susan, have fun at U3A and enjoy your bun afterwards.

Londy, you certainly have done a lot in NZ, it all sounds wonderful.

Pam enjoy your visit with your friends.

Hope everyone has a good day. Love you all loads


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou again Jean. What fantastic news. I feel you have become part of our family. It would be nice if you could pop in and see us sometimes. I feel you are one of us. (weather you want to be or not) :thumbup:


Yes Jean, please do stay here. Love and hugs xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Some pictures for you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some pictures for you!


Lovelphotos especially of you and Charlotte, you both look lovely and snuggly. Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Swap?!Xxxx


 :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol:


Hi Lisa, how are you? Xx hope DD is ok now xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I am so glad to hear Cheri will be home soon, but know she will need to not be up and about doing. Purly, hugs and love to you.
> 
> Jean, it's lovely to get to know you. Have a great weekend with your family. Hope you continue to join us when Cheri is back xxxxxx


I second that it has been wonderful getting to know you and much love to Cheri!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some pictures for you!


Lovely pictures Londy and I was confused for a second there with my sleep deprived brain I was like Saturday surely I wasn't up that long I missed a whole day.... :roll: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, how are you? Xx hope DD is ok now xx


DD is a little trooper she is doing pretty good other than just getting really tired halfway thru the day but she is healing so I have encouraged her to sleep if she needs to!

I am ok wide awake for some reason so I finished the monster pants.do you think the teeth look ok or should I add another bottom one!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think I am going to try to lay down for a little while!
Have a great day!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I've been away from the computer for the past couple of days, but glad to see that everyone seems to be doing pretty well.
> 
> Pam, I'm glad you have such a thorough doctor.
> Londy, I'm really enjoying the tales of your NZ adventures. I'm just sorry the Honey Bee cottage was so chill; I seem to remember that excess cold isn't a good thing for honey bees.
> ...


Katy, this is the first time we have had a Merchant Navy Day; and I think it is about time. It will now happen every year on 3rd September in this country, mainly because of the Arctic Convoys in the war.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good evening,
> I read some of your posts to catch up. What busy gals you all are.
> Cheri is to be discharged Monday. I will drive back home on Monday afternoon and hopefully be of some help. I think she will need to take it slow and easy for awhile, but I know she will be glad to be home.
> 
> ...


Yay! Cheri is coming home. Thanks for some good news Jean. I hope your Labor Day was good.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some pictures for you!


You look so comfortable with your lovely Charlotte. And doesn't she look great in her coat of many colours.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD is a little trooper she is doing pretty good other than just getting really tired halfway thru the day but she is healing so I have encouraged her to sleep if she needs to!
> 
> I am ok wide awake for some reason so I finished the monster pants.do you think the teeth look ok or should I add another bottom one!


they look perfect as they are. DD should have an after lunch nap. It's good for all of us, her especially ATM.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

cold and gloomy here now, but the sun is trying to break through the clouds. I'm not going anywhere as far as I know. I hope the weekend is better as I am out both days.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am ET and 18'C (64'F). There is a nice cool breeze from the east at the moment but it will be gone later today.
It's the beginning of the long weekend at the end of summer. It's knitting time !!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> cold and gloomy here now, but the sun is trying to break through the clouds. I'm not going anywhere as far as I know. I hope the weekend is better as I am out both days.


If the weather doesn't warm up then break out the sweaters. Stay warm and I hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD is a little trooper she is doing pretty good other than just getting really tired halfway thru the day but she is healing so I have encouraged her to sleep if she needs to!
> 
> I am ok wide awake for some reason so I finished the monster pants.do you think the teeth look ok or should I add another bottom one!


These monster pants look so cute. It's perfect the way it is.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Katy, this is the first time we have had a Merchant Navy Day; and I think it is about time. It will now happen every year on 3rd September in this country, mainly because of the Arctic Convoys in the war.


A celebration was held in Nova Scotia for the Merchant Navy on Sept 3, 2014, but only 30 of the old sailors showed. The rest were either too old to make it or are no longer with us. They put up a display at the Maritime Museum of the Atlantic in Nova Scotia. They said at that time that that was their last celebration.
There is also a plaque in Burlington here in Ontario, as a lot of the boats came from the Burlington harbour.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Katy, this is the first time we have had a Merchant Navy Day; and I think it is about time. It will now happen every year on 3rd September in this country, mainly because of the Arctic Convoys in the war.


I haven't seen the plaque in Burlington. I think I know what I'm doing for the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Lovely pictures Londy and I was confused for a second there with my sleep deprived brain I was like Saturday surely I wasn't up that long I missed a whole day.... :roll: :lol:


:lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some pictures for you!


These are great pictures. Keep them coming. I'm glad you are enjoying your time down under.
Charlotte looks wonderful in the sweater that you made.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's grey and chilly here. Its the gks last day here today, we will take them home later and stay for fish and chips. They are getting excited sbout starting their new school on Monday.
> 
> Hi Katy, sounds like you are keeping busy but having fun. Xx
> 
> ...


Fish and chips sounds great. I may walk to the store in Whitby and get some myself.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi dear, I think you are right, I haven't had a good night's sleep since I got here,in spite of the wonderfully comfy bed! Now I seem to have a cold!
> Went to a Gallipoli exhibition today, while Charlotte was at Kindy, it was brilliant and horrific in equal measures. There were 10 ft tall models of soldiers made by the Weta studios who made the models for Lord of the Rings, they were amazingly complete even down to the hairs on their arms! Then we went to a cafe for lunch where we had pancakes, bacon, grilled bananas and maple syrup, yum!


Grilled bananas and maple syrup would be yummy. I'll have to try them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Polly so sorry you had that stress. In my humble opinion, the the guy should have said he wanted$500 before he did the job or he shouldn't have started it. You could phone a company that would do that job and ask what they would have charged?


I agree. The $500 is too high.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun week, Katy. I'm glad, too, that have such a thoughtful and thorough doctor.  Tomorrow I hope no rain so I can get my walk in and then I'm heading out for a visit with my young friend and her two young boys and her mom who is in town visiting. Her mom is a couple of years younger than me and we've become friends over the years. She lives on the East Coast and always tells me how grateful she is that I'm her for her daughter. Will be a fun morning.


I hope you have a wonderful visit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good evening,
> I read some of your posts to catch up. What busy gals you all are.
> Cheri is to be discharged Monday. I will drive back home on Monday afternoon and hopefully be of some help. I think she will need to take it slow and easy for awhile, but I know she will be glad to be home.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update.
Have a wonderful weekend with the kids.
Happy Labor Day to you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now.
Have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> No,not really, it seems to be stuck at 10'C which is not that cold but there is a constant icy wind blowing up from the Antarctic!


Good excuse to knit more for your Charlotte


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Some pictures for you!


Great photos, love the o e in the wool shop,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> DD is a little trooper she is doing pretty good other than just getting really tired halfway thru the day but she is healing so I have encouraged her to sleep if she needs to!
> 
> I am ok wide awake for some reason so I finished the monster pants.do you think the teeth look ok or should I add another bottom one!


I love them, not sure about the teeth, think it's fine as it is. I have the pattern ready to make some for our new GS, when he's here, his mum loves them!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD is a little trooper she is doing pretty good other than just getting really tired halfway thru the day but she is healing so I have encouraged her to sleep if she needs to!
> 
> I am ok wide awake for some reason so I finished the monster pants.do you think the teeth look ok or should I add another bottom one!


Great job on the monster pants Lisa and then teeth look just right to me!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Grilled bananas and maple syrup would be yummy. I'll have to try them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> A celebration was held in Nova Scotia for the Merchant Navy on Sept 3, 2014, but only 30 of the old sailors showed. The rest were either too old to make it or are no longer with us. They put up a display at the Maritime Museum of the Atlantic in Nova Scotia. They said at that time that that was their last celebration.
> There is also a plaque in Burlington here in Ontario, as a lot of the boats came from the Burlington harbour.


I think Mrs P and I went to that museum while we were in NS, it was very interesting!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good excuse to knit more for your Charlotte


Haha, knitting a scarf for ME!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If the weather doesn't warm up then break out the sweaters. Stay warm and I hope you have a good weekend.


the sun is shining now in a pretty blue sky, and looks pretty well set for the weekend.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> A celebration was held in Nova Scotia for the Merchant Navy on Sept 3, 2014, but only 30 of the old sailors showed. The rest were either too old to make it or are no longer with us. They put up a display at the Maritime Museum of the Atlantic in Nova Scotia. They said at that time that that was their last celebration.
> There is also a plaque in Burlington here in Ontario, as a lot of the boats came from the Burlington harbour.


I hope it isn't the last one. We should celebrate our Merchant seamen more.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some pictures for you!


I love the gown and your little one is lovely. You are deserving of the leisure time. I'm glad you shared the photos. Is that your yarn wall? Wow!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. the weather is atrocious ()horrible)Im going to U3a this morning. I'd rsather stasy indoors I think. Have a good day.


I hope you have a great day in spite of your horrible weather. We're having okay weather this morning (I think - it's still dark out). I'm waiting for it to get to be daylight so I can go for my walk. I haven't been since Monday. Enjoy your U3a this morning and lunch with Lynn. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Polly so sorry you had that stress. In my humble opinion, the the guy should have said he wanted$500 before he did the job or he shouldn't have started it. You could phone a company that would do that job and ask what they would have charged?


I agree, Polly. He definitely should have told you up front that he wanted that much money!

Londy - love your new avatar!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi dear, I think you are right, I haven't had a good night's sleep since I got here,in spite of the wonderfully comfy bed! Now I seem to have a cold!
> Went to a Gallipoli exhibition today, while Charlotte was at Kindy, it was brilliant and horrific in equal measures. There were 10 ft tall models of soldiers made by the Weta studios who made the models for Lord of the Rings, they were amazingly complete even down to the hairs on their arms! Then we went to a cafe for lunch where we had pancakes, bacon, grilled bananas and maple syrup, yum!


Oh, sorry you're not sleeping well and more sorry you've now got a cold! Sending you healing hugs for that!  Sounds like a great outing and I can only imagine how amazing it was (as you say both brilliant and horrific). Lunch sounds delicious, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's grey and chilly here. Its the gks last day here today, we will take them home later and stay for fish and chips. They are getting excited sbout starting their new school on Monday.
> 
> Hi Katy, sounds like you are keeping busy but having fun. Xx
> 
> ...


Thank you, Purple. Have a great day with your family and then a bit of relaxing this evening!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes Jean, please do stay here. Love and hugs xx


From me, too, Jean! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some pictures for you!


Great photos! Love that dressing gown!  Little Charlotte is looking very comfy with her grandma!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pam have a good time with your friend today.
> 
> Katynora, nice to hear from you xxxxxx


Thank you, Rebecca. Haven't seen much of them as they've been pretty busy over the summer. Hopefully that will change and I'll see more of her and the boys again.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. Done all the washing so the hks go home with clean clothes, name labels sewn into their new blazers. Having a quiet 5 minutes before we take then home,

Nitzi, when you come over here we will take you to Whitby, UK for fish and chips, they are the best.

Lisa, the pants are just perfect. Londy gorgeous avatar.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Purple. Have a great day with your family and then a bit of relaxing this evening!  xxxooo


And definitely some wine. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, knitting a scarf for ME!


Good for you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, knitting a scarf for ME!


Good for you xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Fish and chips sounds great. I may walk to the store in Whitby and get some myself.


I wish I could walk to our Whitby and get some!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wish I could walk to our Whitby and get some!


Race you xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Race you xx


deal. But Susan would be there first!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD is a little trooper she is doing pretty good other than just getting really tired halfway thru the day but she is healing so I have encouraged her to sleep if she needs to!
> 
> I am ok wide awake for some reason so I finished the monster pants.do you think the teeth look ok or should I add another bottom one!


Glad DD is doing well. I love these monster pants and the bottom tooth alone looks great!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, knitting a scarf for ME!


Good for you!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And definitely some wine. Xxxx


That goes without saying, doesn't it?!!!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. I went to U3a this morning and was quite busy enrolling people. They should have enrold in March but some ait until September because the classes start again then. We went for our bacon and egg buns and then came home. It was freezing. When I got home DH and me went doen to Near Whitby for a cup of tea, just for a run out. The moors are turning purple with the heather, they are looking good.
Tomorrow we are thinking of doing an NT. we havent done one for some weeks.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Polly so sorry you had that stress. In my humble opinion, the the guy should have said he wanted$500 before he did the job or he shouldn't have started it. You could phone a company that would do that job and ask what they would have charged?


I called a roofer because my new house had a couple of slats the man who coated them said I might need a new roof. On that the nice roofer told me the roof if fine. Wasn't he nice and honest...he could have said " yep you need a roof " and how would I know. I will call when I need a roof and tell my friends what a good company. Mom had them years ago. This guy made me smile when he said he didnt know because he is only 30 years old. The other day I asked a man if he remembered how nice the city was in 1955 and he said "how old do you think I am? I'm only 41" sooo I asked the roofer how much he would charge to get water off the flat roof at my other house and he told me they charge $300-400 just for the call. My friends said $50 was plenty. So just a moment ago the guy who bailed phoned to ask if I was going to check if the city took the things we threw out and I told him I'm not going til tomorrow and I don't want bad feelings but I think $50 would be fair and he said sure. Maybe he was with someone and didn't want to dicker! I'm going to organize my bills and knit..I'm beat! Thank you, Purple, and miss Pam for the input. I don't feel alone when you all are there.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Swap?!Xxxx


You wouldnt like where I live londy...Its always cold.... :thumbdown:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good evening,
> I read some of your posts to catch up. What busy gals you all are.
> Cheri is to be discharged Monday. I will drive back home on Monday afternoon and hopefully be of some help. I think she will need to take it slow and easy for awhile, but I know she will be glad to be home.
> 
> ...


Such good news that she is coming home. It's hard to rest in hospitals with everyone coming and going. You have been so helpful to her. Your plans sound fun.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some pictures for you!


Wonderful photos Londy, Charlotte never chsnges...I bet shes a real chatterbox with a kiwi accent? Does she sound cute?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD is a little trooper she is doing pretty good other than just getting really tired halfway thru the day but she is healing so I have encouraged her to sleep if she needs to!
> 
> I am ok wide awake for some reason so I finished the monster pants.do you think the teeth look ok or should I add another bottom one!


They are so cute. Where did you get that idea?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Done all the washing so the hks go home with clean clothes, name labels sewn into their new blazers. Having a quiet 5 minutes before we take then home,
> 
> Nitzi, when you come over here we will take you to Whitby, UK for fish and chips, they are the best.
> 
> Lisa, the pants are just perfect. Londy gorgeous avatar.


Theres NOWAY Nitz is going to Whitby for fish and chips unless I go too...... :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's lovely and sunny here too. My gss hsve another week off but gs1 in France starts his new school today.
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments on slipper sock, l probably will attach a sole. Seen one done with the base if a flip flop.
> 
> ...


That sock looks like it (and it's mate) will keep your feet nice and toasty warm. Luv & hugs back


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello Judi, its so nice to see you. I was just thinking about you today....Is your spring well on its way?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hope all has gone well today, Rebecca!  xxxooo
> 
> I'm waiting for daylight and then off for my walk. Won't get one tomorrow morning as I have a procedure and will be in the middle of the prep for it. Will be on liquids all day today. Will have to do something to keep myself distracted from wanting to eat!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


I have had a very lazy day today. All I have done today is sew buttons, and press studs on the twins jackets, and think about which WIP, I will start work on, efore I begin another project for the gk'S. I have 2 jumpers to finish (for myself), and I have decided that they need to be finished before next winter, so I am going to make sure that I keep up with my projects, including my sewing 😮

I hope your procedure proved to have a good outcome xxx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

popping my head in to say hello . long time since ive been here , every one ok I hope


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> deal. But Susan would be there first!


That's true, perhaps she'll give us s head start. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> popping my head in to say hello . long time since ive been here , every one ok I hope


TAMMIE!!!! How wonderful to see you, how are you? What are you up to? Luv n hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Theres NOWAY Nitz is going to Whitby for fish and chips unless I go too...... :thumbup:


Of course you are coming to Whitby, you're the tour guide!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

doing well thanks, had a lot goin on here, plus a few trips to hospital but slowly getting there...................hows u?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have had a very lazy day today. All I have done today is sew buttons, and press studs on the twins jackets, and think about which WIP, I will start work on, efore I begin another project for the gk'S. I have 2 jumpers to finish (for myself), and I have decided that they need to be finished before next winter, so I am going to make sure that I keep up with my projects, including my sewing 😮
> 
> I hope your procedure proved to have a good outcome xxx


You are so good at finishing WIPS xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> doing well thanks, had a lot goin on here, plus a few trips to hospital but slowly getting there...................hows u?


I'm fine, had a new knee in May, now got two more French gks xx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

u lot of on ur tours again lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

omg goodness how wonderful on the gdkids, hope ur recovering well after your op


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

goin to dish out tea, will pop in laters, tc all x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> they look perfect as they are. DD should have an after lunch nap. It's good for all of us, her especially ATM.


Thank you! yes I think that is the case and probably will start trying to allow for a short nap.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> goin to dish out tea, will pop in laters, tc all x


Tammie, great to see you :thumbup: make sure you do call back xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I agree. The $500 is too high.


I also agree that he should have quoted a price before doing the job.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I love them, not sure about the teeth, think it's fine as it is. I have the pattern ready to make some for our new GS, when he's here, his mum loves them!


I think the face changed the whole look and am really happy with them now!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

June lovely pictures
Polly I agree with the others, the guy should have named his price first, but sounds like you've sorted it :thumbup: 

It's the end of the first week back and it's been good. Have a good weekend everyone xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They are so cute. Where did you get that idea?


My cousin asked me to make them and sent me a picture, I found the pattern on Ravelry!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> popping my head in to say hello . long time since ive been here , every one ok I hope


Tammie it is so nice to see you pop in, hope all is well with you!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> popping my head in to say hello . long time since ive been here , every one ok I hope


Hello bonny lasss....we still wonder about you and your still special to us...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovelphotos especially of you and Charlotte, you both look lovely and snuggly. Xxxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Katy, this is the first time we have had a Merchant Navy Day; and I think it is about time. It will now happen every year on 3rd September in this country, mainly because of the Arctic Convoys in the war.


Well, they certainly deserve to be remembered. When Dad was a young man in the 1930s, he sailed the North Atlantic a lot. Those were rough voyages much of the time, even before the added threat of the U-boats. He had left the sea before the US got into the war and I think, when we did get in, his wartime service was mostly in the Pacific. He never talked about it much.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> A celebration was held in Nova Scotia for the Merchant Navy on Sept 3, 2014, but only 30 of the old sailors showed. The rest were either too old to make it or are no longer with us. They put up a display at the Maritime Museum of the Atlantic in Nova Scotia. They said at that time that that was their last celebration.
> There is also a plaque in Burlington here in Ontario, as a lot of the boats came from the Burlington harbour.


I'm sorry they couldn't continue the Nova Scotia observance, but it's good they had it, and impressive there were so many veterans there nearly 70 years after the war.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

thank you its nice to see u all again, things are good here thanks. hope things are ok your end x


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

aw thank you . always thking bout you lot as well. hows you doing?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Good morning.
> Cheri is doing ever so much better. Today she sees the surgeon and hopes to get rid of some of the dressings, drains etc. I think that will really help her to be able to do more.
> 
> Her therapy is going well, though she is pooped at the end of the day. She asked me to tell you she thinks of you all and wonders if she can ever get "caught up" with posts.
> ...


Thanks for keeping us updated about Cheri & Kenny, it is great to hear that Cheri is beginning to feel better, and is able to do a little more.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> thank you its nice to see u all again, things are good here thanks. hope things are ok your end x


Hello Tammie, it is great to see you again. I hope everything has been going well for you, and your family


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

back on track now thank you, but was a few problems for a bit there with my health, but getting sorted slowly hope everything is good your way x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, I am back from my break within a holiday! It was a long drive round many hair pin bends through the mountain, fortunately, DS is a very good driver so felt completely safe. We hadn't heard anything about the place we tried to hire so headed for the visitors centre and found a reasonably priced place called Honey Bee cottage. It was very sweet, bee motifs everywhere but was absolutely freezing. It had a log burner but unless it was fed every few minutes, it went out!
> Anyway, back in Wellington now, still cold here but not freezing at least,


So glad you are enjoying the tail end of winter, and the beginning g of spring, we have had cold and wet for the last couple of days, I will be so happy when the weather warms up, I am so over this coldness 😐😕😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> back on track now thank you, but was a few problems for a bit there with my health, but getting sorted slowly hope everything is good your way x


Yes thanks, almost everything is good. In the time you were away from us, I have had baby twin girls added to my grandchildren. They are 9 months old now, and are cheeky little dots


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

goin to watch the rest of corrie see u laters x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I love the gown and your little one is lovely. You are deserving of the leisure time. I'm glad you shared the photos. Is that your yarn wall? Wow!


Sadly it isn't mine, it was a yarn shop in Petone, just north of Wellington, pretty expensive but gorgeous Yarn!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I called a roofer because my new house had a couple of slats the man who coated them said I might need a new roof. On that the nice roofer told me the roof if fine. Wasn't he nice and honest...he could have said " yep you need a roof " and how would I know. I will call when I need a roof and tell my friends what a good company. Mom had them years ago. This guy made me smile when he said he didnt know because he is only 30 years old. The other day I asked a man if he remembered how nice the city was in 1955 and he said "how old do you think I am? I'm only 41" sooo I asked the roofer how much he would charge to get water off the flat roof at my other house and he told me they charge $300-400 just for the call. My friends said $50 was plenty. So just a moment ago the guy who bailed phoned to ask if I was going to check if the city took the things we threw out and I told him I'm not going til tomorrow and I don't want bad feelings but I think $50 would be fair and he said sure. Maybe he was with someone and didn't want to dicker! I'm going to organize my bills and knit..I'm beat! Thank you, Purple, and miss Pam for the input. I don't feel alone when you all are there.


Glad you got some professional advice Polly and are OK with the results! Always here to put in my twopence worth!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You wouldnt like where I live londy...Its always cold.... :thumbdown:


It's hard to believe it ever gets warm where I am now! :lol: Have decided to splash out on a taxi home from the airport on Thursday, it will cost me £60 but will be worth it!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Off to go get some stuff for dinner....I really need to go grocery shopping just don't have the energy..going to pick up Ava and make dinner since I didn't sleep last night and DH is under the weather will be staying home instead of going to sewing circle tonight...bummer I miss it when I don't get to go.

have a wonderful rest of your day or night whatever part of it you are in!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes thanks, almost everything is good. In the time you were away from us, I have had baby twin girls added to my grandchildren. They are 9 months old now, and are cheeky little dots


That's a lovely photo Judi xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> popping my head in to say hello . long time since ive been here , every one ok I hope


Tammie, dear friend, how lovely to see you, we're all not too bad except for our Purly who has been very poorly but is on the mend. I'm currently in New Zealand, visiting ds, dil and Charlotte, going home next week. How about yourself ?xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. I went to U3a this morning and was quite busy enrolling people. They should have enrold in March but some ait until September because the classes start again then. We went for our bacon and egg buns and then came home. It was freezing. When I got home DH and me went doen to Near Whitby for a cup of tea, just for a run out. The moors are turning purple with the heather, they are looking good.
> Tomorrow we are thinking of doing an NT. we havent done one for some weeks.


Sounds like a good day, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I called a roofer because my new house had a couple of slats the man who coated them said I might need a new roof. On that the nice roofer told me the roof if fine. Wasn't he nice and honest...he could have said " yep you need a roof " and how would I know. I will call when I need a roof and tell my friends what a good company. Mom had them years ago. This guy made me smile when he said he didnt know because he is only 30 years old. The other day I asked a man if he remembered how nice the city was in 1955 and he said "how old do you think I am? I'm only 41" sooo I asked the roofer how much he would charge to get water off the flat roof at my other house and he told me they charge $300-400 just for the call. My friends said $50 was plenty. So just a moment ago the guy who bailed phoned to ask if I was going to check if the city took the things we threw out and I told him I'm not going til tomorrow and I don't want bad feelings but I think $50 would be fair and he said sure. Maybe he was with someone and didn't want to dicker! I'm going to organize my bills and knit..I'm beat! Thank you, Purple, and miss Pam for the input. I don't feel alone when you all are there.


Polly - we are always here for you whenever you need us!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> TAMMIE!!!! How wonderful to see you, how are you? What are you up to? Luv n hugs xx


Ditto from me, Tammie! We've missed you!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's hard to believe it ever gets warm where I am now! :lol: Have decided to splash out on a taxi home from the airport on Thursday, it will cost me £60 but will be worth it!!


Definitely worth it! You'll be (are) exhausted!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely worth it! You'll be (are) exhausted!  xxxooo


Yes I am a bit! Going to take Charlotte to the park soon then after an early lunch we are apparently doing a 40 minute walk to swimming lessons, hope there's no repeat of last weeks shenanigans!! Lorraine is doing well with her knitting, she's doing a fancy rib scarf and it's about 18 "!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes I am a bit! Going to take Charlotte to the park soon then after an early lunch we are apparently doing a 40 minute walk to swimming lessons, hope there's no repeat of last weeks shenanigans!! Lorraine is doing well with her knitting, she's doing a fancy rib scarf and it's about 18 "!


Well done Lorraine on the knitting and good luck with the swimming xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done Lorraine on the knitting and good luck with the swimming xx


 :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It is Merchant Navy Day today. We raised the red ensign at the Town Hall this morning and held a small ceremony of thanks. It's about time. Unfortunately there were no Mercantile Mariner veterans there! No publicity. At least we got coffee and biccies in the Mayor's Parlour again.


Oh well, maybe there 2 will be some present for next yearS ceremony


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes I am a bit! Going to take Charlotte to the park soon then after an early lunch we are apparently doing a 40 minute walk to swimming lessons, hope there's no repeat of last weeks shenanigans!! Lorraine is doing well with her knitting, she's doing a fancy rib scarf and it's about 18 "!


Sounds ambitious and I, too, hope all goes well at the swimming lesson! Well done, Lorraine, on her scarf! She's doing really well with it. Hope she continues with knitting.  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It's hard to believe it ever gets warm where I am now! :lol: Have decided to splash out on a taxi home from the airport on Thursday, it will cost me £60 but will be worth it!!


I think that's a very good idea. If I could drive that far I would pick you up!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Josephine! I'm glad, too!  xxxooo


And I agree, that a positive attitude is the best way to get through the things we really would rather not do; I think positivity helps our bodies heal, if we do need additional surgery.

I hope this additional examination proves to be precautionary only.xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That would be really nice about right now we are at 90F and just horrible!


No ........ the icy wind is really icy, even as far from NZ, in South Australia ..the sun is shining, and if one is out of the wind, it is glorious; but let the wind hit you, and the jumpers come out very quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And I agree, that a positive attitude is the best way to get through the things we really would rather not do; I think positivity helps our bodies heal, if we do need additional surgery.
> 
> I hope this additional examination proves to be precautionary only.xxx


Thank you, Judi. Me, too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou again Jean. What fantastic news. I feel you have become part of our family. It would be nice if you could pop in and see us sometimes. I feel you are one of us. (weather you want to be or not) :thumbup:


I agree with you, Susan. Jean, it *would* be nice if you continued to drop in and say *"hi"* 💗👍😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi dear, I think you are right, I haven't had a good night's sleep since I got here,in spite of the wonderfully comfy bed! Now I seem to have a cold!
> Went to a Gallipoli exhibition today, while Charlotte was at Kindy, it was brilliant and horrific in equal measures. There were 10 ft tall models of soldiers made by the Weta studios who made the models for Lord of the Rings, they were amazingly complete even down to the hairs on their arms! Then we went to a cafe for lunch where we had pancakes, bacon, grilled bananas and maple syrup, yum!


I think ..... if you could have taken your bed with you, you would have been sleeping beautifully - it doesn't matter how comfortable the borrowed bed is, it is not your own, and you are not in your own house ....... and the climate is totally different. Having said all of that, you are having a great time, because you are with family. Build your memories, for when you return to the known world. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some pictures for you!


What a lovely photo, with the kiwi princess, I love those times, when the children are cuddled up with me. Right now I am cuddled up with the fur children


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wonderful photos Londy, Charlotte never chsnges...I bet shes a real chatterbox with a kiwi accent? Does she sound cute?


Susan .... we don't have accents in the Southern hemisphere, we just say the words differently 😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello Judi, its so nice to see you. I was just thinking about you today....Is your spring well on its way?


Hello Susan, and yes Spring has started, but we won't get the warmer weather for a week, or so - we are still getting the last days of Winter. Our seasons don't really line up with the official dates, and I really think tat we have only 2 seasons here - and those seasons are Hot, and Cold; the only other change is how much rain in either of those 2 seasons 😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You are so good at finishing WIPS xxxxxxx


Hahaha ..... you wouldn't be saying that if you saw how many I have around the place hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's a lovely photo Judi xxxxx


Thanks Purple, I will have to put in a more up to date one, after we see them tomorrow - it is Father's Day here, and unfortunately Miss M has Influenza B and pneumonia, and is too ill to be going anywhere at the moment. They were going to go camping, but that has had to be postponed, until the entire family is well enough.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes I am a bit! Going to take Charlotte to the park soon then after an early lunch we are apparently doing a 40 minute walk to swimming lessons, hope there's no repeat of last weeks shenanigans!! Lorraine is doing well with her knitting, she's doing a fancy rib scarf and it's about 18 "!


The scarf is looking good, well done Lorraine 😊


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What a lovely photo, with the kiwi princess, I love those times, when the children are cuddled up with me. Right now I am cuddled up with the fur children


Great photo! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Purple, I will have to put in a more up to date one, after we see them tomorrow - it is Father's Day here, and unfortunately Miss M has Influenza B and pneumonia, and is too ill to be going anywhere at the moment. They were going to go camping, but that has had to be postponed, until the entire family is well enough.


Oh, Judi, so sorry to hear about Miss M. I hope she gets better really soon. Hapyp Father's Day to all celebrating it in your family.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I also agree that he should have quoted a price before doing the job.[/.
> I said I thought $50 was a fair price and hoped we would not be at odds. Somehow he easily agreed???? My friends here think my life is a hoot and want to hear details when we next meet. I just want peace and quiet!
> Adult coloring books have become popular and I found one with cats! I think they will be appliqué patterns. My son has been I'll due to stress. I hope he calms down. Makes me worry and sad I can't help him be calm. I also had a nervous stomach when in college. Since I can't type with my eyes closed I will have to close and get some sleep. Good wishes for you all


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well ladies, it is almost 2pm, so I might go and hunt up something that might tempt my taste buds, I am not particularly hungry ....... but I keep getting told that I need to eat more. DH eats by the clock - each meal is eaten at a specific time, and if that doesn't happen, it is almost as if his throat has been cut. After 40 years of shift work, mainly afternoon, and night, shifts; I find it extremely hard to eat to a timetable. I find it easier to eat when I am hungry, which he finds hard to understand, as he has never worked anything other than day work; and his father worked the same hours. 

Anyway, I am off to tackle the food situation, and then finish the second twin jacket. Photos will be posted once they are completed. &#128522;


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I also agree that he should have quoted a price before doing the job.[/.
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Judi, so sorry to hear about Miss M. I hope she gets better really soon. Hapyp Father's Day to all celebrating it in your family.


Thanks Pam, we will spend quite a bit of it visiting with the two girls who still live here, thankfully that means that the gk'S are all here as well, so we see them whenever we want to, between school, and any other activities they are involved in 😊


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think that's a very good idea. If I could drive that far I would pick you up!


Oh bless you for the thought dear but I wouldn't ask anyone, even my family to do that horrible journey!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I also agree that he should have quoted a price before doing the job.[/.
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Off to go get some stuff for dinner....I really need to go grocery shopping just don't have the energy..going to pick up Ava and make dinner since I didn't sleep last night and DH is under the weather will be staying home instead of going to sewing circle tonight...bummer I miss it when I don't get to go.
> 
> have a wonderful rest of your day or night whatever part of it you are in!
> 
> ...


You're really not right are you :? Hugs coming over (((((((xxxxxxxxxxx)))))))


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I saw a cat colouring book for adults in the super market yesterday evening, I wonder if it's the same one. MM likes these books so I'm considering getting it as part of her Christmas present! Eeeek I've mentioned the C word and it's only the beginning of September!


Morning Rebecca, those colouring books are very popular and there are some lovely designs, good ideas for embroidery. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girls, bit cloudy here and very quiet without the gks. 

Judi, hope Miss M gets better quickly, enjoy your Father's Day. 

Lisa, feel better soon and Pollys DS.

Love and hugs to everyone xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes I am a bit! Going to take Charlotte to the park soon then after an early lunch we are apparently doing a 40 minute walk to swimming lessons, hope there's no repeat of last weeks shenanigans!! Lorraine is doing well with her knitting, she's doing a fancy rib scarf and it's about 18 "!


Well done loraine. You are a natural. londy you are a good teacher.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Ive put NT on hold today. The weather is terrible and my tum is acting up a bit. So I csnt take a chance of going too far. I might just have to knit.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, the swimming lesson eventually got going after 15 minutes of petulance and sulking but then Charlotte decided the poor instructor had suffered enough and deigned to get in the water and did pretty well! This afternoon, dil and I walked round a nearby town where I found a couple of dress making patterns and some beige DK in a charity shop. Now we are sitting with glasses of wine and munchies watching the film Gallipoli! Xxxx xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I saw a cat colouring book for adults in the super market yesterday evening, I wonder if it's the same one. MM likes these books so I'm considering getting it as part of her Christmas present! Eeeek I've mentioned the C word and it's only the beginning of September!


That sounds like a good idea. Never too early for the C word if you have many people to take care of!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You're really not right are you :? Hugs coming over (((((((xxxxxxxxxxx)))))))


And {{{{hugs}}}} coming to you from me, too, Lisa!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Rebecca, those colouring books are very popular and there are some lovely designs, good ideas for embroidery. Xxx


I haven't seen any of them. Will have to check them out to see what you're all talking about.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, the swimming lesson eventually got going after 15 minutes of petulance and sulking but then Charlotte decided the poor instructor had suffered enough and deigned to get in the water and did pretty well! This afternoon, dil and I walked round a nearby town where I found a couple of dress making patterns and some beige DK in a charity shop. Now we are sitting with glasses of wine and munchies watching the film Gallipoli! Xxxx xxx


Glad she finally had her lesson (and I bet she enjoyed it, too).  Sounds like a good afternoon. If I remember correctly (and it's been a long time since I've seen it) that film isn't exactly uplifting. Drink plenty of wine!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive put NT on hold today. The weather is terrible and my tum is acting up a bit. So I csnt take a chance of going too far. I might just have to knit.


Sorry your tum is acting up, Susan. Healing and gentle {{{{hugs}}}} coming your way. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I saw a cat colouring book for adults in the super market yesterday evening, I wonder if it's the same one. MM likes these books so I'm considering getting it as part of her Christmas present! Eeeek I've mentioned the C word and it's only the beginning of September!


Oh *SHAME ON YOU* 😁😅😂😃😂😅😀......... you have now jynxed us all .......... hahahaha
{I am only joking Rebecca, just incase I have upset you 😐}
Unfortunately, you have just reminded me that I had better get started, if I want to have gifts *MADE* for the gks, if I am going to have even *one* item completely finished.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls, bit cloudy here and very quiet without the gks.
> 
> Judi, hope Miss M gets better quickly, enjoy your Father's Day.
> 
> ...


Thanks Purple, her mum says that the antibiotics have already made a difference to how Miss M feels, to the point that she already wants to play with the children next door to her. Poor kid doesn't understand that even though she is feeling much better, she is not well enough to mix with other children. I am just extremely glad that she doesn't have the flu type that the Medical circles have been expecting to hit Australian air since the beginning of winter. I think some people on the Eastern coast contracted the dangerous flu.

Hmm mm ........ sorry about the rambling, I think I got a bit carried away😁😂😅😂😁 😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*lifeline wrote:*
You're really not right are you Hugs coming over (((((((xxxxxxxxxxx)))))))

*Pam*
And {{{{hugs}}}} coming to you from me, too, Lisa! xxxooo

From me also Lisa {{{{{{{💗💖💜💙}}}}}}


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I haven't seen any of them. Will have to check them out to see what you're all talking about.  xxxooo


I am thinking that I might need to look for these colouring books also, my older GK'S might enjoy them a bit better than the books that are readily available in the stores here. My DD'S might also enjoy them, I think DD2 will enjoy them the most xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad she finally had her lesson (and I bet she enjoyed it, too).  Sounds like a good afternoon. If I remember correctly (and it's been a long time since I've seen it) that film isn't exactly uplifting. Drink plenty of wine!  xxxooo


I agree with you Pam, the first time I saw Gallipoli, it was really gut wrenching, for me, to see the senseless waste of all of those young lives.

I have always (from when I first had some understanding of political things) said that there would possibly be no wars, if women were the leaders of the different countries tries throughout the world 😮🙈🙉🙊


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive put NT on hold today. The weather is terrible and my tum is acting up a bit. So I csnt take a chance of going too far. I might just have to knit.


No point in going out or you are not up to it. Enjoy the knitting xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, the swimming lesson eventually got going after 15 minutes of petulance and sulking but then Charlotte decided the poor instructor had suffered enough and deigned to get in the water and did pretty well! This afternoon, dil and I walked round a nearby town where I found a couple of dress making patterns and some beige DK in a charity shop. Now we are sitting with glasses of wine and munchies watching the film Gallipoli! Xxxx xxx


A lovely way to end the day. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh *SHAME ON YOU* 😁😅😂😃😂😅😀......... you have now jynxed us all .......... hahahaha
> {I am only joking Rebecca, just incase I have upset you 😐}
> Unfortunately, you have just reminded me that I had better get started, if I want to have gifts *MADE* for the gks, if I am going to have even *one* item completely finished.


No way am I upset :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Purple, her mum says that the antibiotics have already made a difference to how Miss M feels, to the point that she already wants to play with the children next door to her. Poor kid doesn't understand that even though she is feeling much better, she is not well enough to mix with other children. I am just extremely glad that she doesn't have the flu type that the Medical circles have been expecting to hit Australian air since the beginning of winter. I think some people on the Eastern coast contracted the dangerous flu.
> 
> Hmm mm ........ sorry about the rambling, I think I got a bit carried away😁😂😅😂😁 😮


Glad to hear she's beginning to improve xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sitting with a coffee after being out shopping. I made two great finds in two charity shops.....designer skirts :XD: Per Una by Mark's&Spencer :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Sorry I haveny been on today but Ive spent it in bed. My tums been a bit off and it makes me so tired. I went back to bed this morning and didnt wake up until 5.15. Ive had a shower and dont feel so bad now. I hope I sleep tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm sitting with a coffee after being out shopping. I made two great finds in two charity shops.....designer skirts :XD: Per Una by Mark's&Spencer :thumbup:


You certainly know how to track them down xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And {{{{hugs}}}} coming to you from me, too, Lisa!  xxxooo


and me tooooooooooooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm sitting with a coffee after being out shopping. I made two great finds in two charity shops.....designer skirts :XD: Per Una by Mark's&Spencer :thumbup:


I'm a per una girl...love it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Sorry I haveny been on today but Ive spent it in bed. My tums been a bit off and it makes me so tired. I went back to bed this morning and didnt wake up until 5.15. Ive had a shower and dont feel so bad now. I hope I sleep tonight.


Sorry you've had a bad day xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You certainly know how to track them down xxxx


Once you get going it's easy :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm a per una girl...love it.


I know, I love it too :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Sorry I haveny been on today but Ive spent it in bed. My tums been a bit off and it makes me so tired. I went back to bed this morning and didnt wake up until 5.15. Ive had a shower and dont feel so bad now. I hope I sleep tonight.


Sorry you ve not been good. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I saw a cat colouring book for adults in the super market yesterday evening, I wonder if it's the same one. MM likes these books so I'm considering getting it as part of her Christmas present! Eeeek I've mentioned the C word and it's only the beginning of September![/quot
> DD bought DH one & it's kept him quiet for hours! He's even bought new colouring pencils too! The C word is all over the main KP website!! Mind you I have some knitting to do so should make a start.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I agree with you Pam, the first time I saw Gallipoli, it was really gut wrenching, for me, to see the senseless waste of all of those young lives.
> 
> I have always (from when I first had some understanding of political things) said that there would possibly be no wars, if women were the leaders of the different countries tries throughout the world 😮🙈🙉🙊


So agree with you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Sorry I haveny been on today but Ive spent it in bed. My tums been a bit off and it makes me so tired. I went back to bed this morning and didnt wake up until 5.15. Ive had a shower and dont feel so bad now. I hope I sleep tonight.


Hope you feel better very soon, sympathise with you! Xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes I am a bit! Going to take Charlotte to the park soon then after an early lunch we are apparently doing a 40 minute walk to swimming lessons, hope there's no repeat of last weeks shenanigans!! Lorraine is doing well with her knitting, she's doing a fancy rib scarf and it's about 18 "!


Wow well done and I love the color!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone hope you have had a good day, except GS who hasn't! Just home from my friends. Finally met my Godson's new baby girl, she took one look at me and gave the biggest smile. I had a nice cuddle with her. Before that I had to visit my friends cousin who is very ill in hospital. She is in her 80's & has always been there for me & my family. Took my eldest DD with me & we were able to chat with her for a little while.. I'm thinking we won't see her again, so hope I'm wrong but don't want her suffering.
Got lots of happy memories though.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, I have just put the finishingtouches to the Dynamic Duo's cardigans, so thought I would post a photo of the cardigans, before heading back to bed, hopefully for a few more hours of sleep.

So here are the little cardigans, I am hoping they might fit them for next winter, but I don't really believe that they will &#128533;

And now I will say ....... Good Night
For those who have had a bad day, I hope tomorrow is better for you, and for those who have had a good day, I hope that continues. 
Lifeline - congratulations on finding a great bargain, with the skirts


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a cat colouring book for adults in the super market yesterday evening, I wonder if it's the same one. MM likes these books so I'm considering getting it as part of her Christmas present! Eeeek I've mentioned the C word and it's only the beginning of September![/quot
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have just put the finishingtouches to the Dynamic Duo's cardigans, so thought I would post a photo of the cardigans, before heading back to bed, hopefully for a few more hours of sleep.
> 
> So here are the little cardigans, I am hoping they might fit them for next winter, but I don't really believe that they will 😕
> 
> ...


Such beautiful work, I especially like the one on the right xxx


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone hope you have had a good day, except GS who hasn't! Just home from my friends. Finally met my Godson's new baby girl, she took one look at me and gave the biggest smile. I had a nice cuddle with her. Before that I had to visit my friends cousin who is very ill in hospital. She is in her 80's & has always been there for me & my family. Took my eldest DD with me & we were able to chat with her for a little while.. I'm thinking we won't see her again, so hope I'm wrong but don't want her suffering.
> Got lots of happy memories though.


Baby cuddles are the best thing ever, aren't they? I'm sorry your friend's cousin is ill, but it's good that you got to spend time with her, and that you have those happy memories.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad to hear she's beginning to improve xxx


Ditto from me, Judi. Glad to hear that!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm sitting with a coffee after being out shopping. I made two great finds in two charity shops.....designer skirts :XD: Per Una by Mark's&Spencer :thumbup:


Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Sorry I haveny been on today but Ive spent it in bed. My tums been a bit off and it makes me so tired. I went back to bed this morning and didnt wake up until 5.15. Ive had a shower and dont feel so bad now. I hope I sleep tonight.


Glad you're feeling better. Your body must have needed all that rest. I do hope, though, that sleep doesn't elude you tonight.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So agree with you!


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have just put the finishingtouches to the Dynamic Duo's cardigans, so thought I would post a photo of the cardigans, before heading back to bed, hopefully for a few more hours of sleep.
> 
> So here are the little cardigans, I am hoping they might fit them for next winter, but I don't really believe that they will 😕
> 
> ...


Those are lovely, Judi! Well done!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Baby cuddles are the best thing ever, aren't they? I'm sorry your friend's cousin is ill, but it's good that you got to spend time with her, and that you have those happy memories.


And from me, too, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok wow ... So much to say 

Jeane thanks for the news on our Purly  Please tell her how much we love her  
And welcome aboard , its never dull and what did you say purple ? Whats your shoe size ?

LOL 

JUNE ! I cannot believe how grown Charlotte is ! And just as gorgeous as her Grandma  
Hugs and kisses 

Sis . i have told you already that i love th emonster pants but way to go sis  !! 

GSusan DD1 said she will ship you out a meal asap !! Anything for you she said  

Thanks for all the congrats on her , i really am proud . 

Ok there are many more to say hello to and talk to , but peoples are trying to snag my attention here so i have to come back later and chat with everyone .

I love you all though !! 

Mjudi great job on the cardi's !!! SO CUTE !! 

Saaxy , Nitzi , Pam , Chris , Jolly , Purple , Who did i miss ? Im sorry i will come back to you when i can focus better  

XOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have just put the finishingtouches to the Dynamic Duo's cardigans, so thought I would post a photo of the cardigans, before heading back to bed, hopefully for a few more hours of sleep.
> 
> So here are the little cardigans, I am hoping they might fit them for next winter, but I don't really believe that they will 😕
> 
> ...


Love them, great pattern & colours, the girls will look great in them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and soggy Wellington! Judi, very nice job on the cardis, they are going to look so cute in them!
Susan so sorry your tums not been so good but you sound like you've been very busy so maybe nature is trying to slow you down a bit! 
Lisa sending you comforting hugs and positive thoughts! 
Chris, glad you got a cuddle with the little one, nothing like it! 
Ange, good to see you again, hope you're feeling better hang in there and hang on to your SOH!! 
Purly, if you are reading this, hope you are well enough to come back to us soon, we miss you and so want you to be well again! 

My love and good wishes to everyone else, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and soggy Wellington! Judi, very nice job on the cardis, they are going to look so cute in them!
> Susan so sorry your tums not been so good but you sound like you've been very busy so maybe nature is trying to slow you down a bit!
> Lisa sending you comforting hugs and positive thoughts!
> Chris, glad you got a cuddle with the little one, nothing like it!
> ...


What Londy said xxx

Had a lovely day and bought some more quilting fabric to match my Nova Scotia ans Whitby fabric that I had already bought


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Polly there are many herbal remedies that might be helpful for your son, in helping him to be less anxious in college. These are available in capsule/tablet form, or available as healing, calming teas. If it is his actual stomach that is playing havoc with him, the ginger (in any form is good for calming upset stomachs, whether the upset be from nausea, or nervousness) I personally like the naked ginger (similar to chrystalised ginger, but without the excess sugar), and dark chocolate covered ginger (but can be sweet chocolate, if that is the chocolate of choice).
> 
> I hope he can get the nervousness sorted. I have had to encourage my youngest DD to talk to me more, when she is feeling overwhelmed, and that is beginning to work, after 5 years of uni. 😮😕


I will pass on your suggestions. He seemed better today but didn't eat much. We stayed in and he didn't want to be disturbed so I let him be. I sorted projects and it still looks unsorted!! My house phone went off and the repair guy comes tomorrow 9/10 am. I just noticed tonight that my cat shredded one of my canvas boxes. Grrr! The fellow got one of his cars into my garage. I'm happy to help him. I hope things go smooth with him and me. I don't like confronting.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, we will spend quite a bit of it visiting with the two girls who still live here, thankfully that means that the gk'S are all here as well, so we see them whenever we want to, between school, and any other activities they are involved in 😊


That's so nice for you and them. My aunt lives,thousands of miles from her grandchildren and they grow up not knowing each other.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I saw a cat colouring book for adults in the super market yesterday evening, I wonder if it's the same one. MM likes these books so I'm considering getting it as part of her Christmas present! Eeeek I've mentioned the C word and it's only the beginning of September!


Home made gifts take a while so its good to start early. Mine is called "Creative Cats" by Dover publishing. I got it in Walmart.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You're really not right are you :? Hugs coming over (((((((xxxxxxxxxxx)))))))


NO!! I am sooo tired still I couldn't sleep till about 1:00am and slept till 11:30 woke up several times during the night it would be so nice to go to sleep and sleep all night!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I haven't seen any of them. Will have to check them out to see what you're all talking about.  xxxooo


I saw the Coloring books in Walmart and a.c.Moore. Barnes and Noble might have them too. There are many busy elements, lots of things to color. I got cats but the owls were nice too. Marjorie Sarnat is the creater. Could you find them on the Internet?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Purple, her mum says that the antibiotics have already made a difference to how Miss M feels, to the point that she already wants to play with the children next door to her. Poor kid doesn't understand that even though she is feeling much better, she is not well enough to mix with other children. I am just extremely glad that she doesn't have the flu type that the Medical circles have been expecting to hit Australian air since the beginning of winter. I think some people on the Eastern coast contracted the dangerous flu.
> 
> Hmm mm ........ sorry about the rambling, I think I got a bit carried away😁😂😅😂😁 😮


If they could get a man on the moon why can't they destroy flu germs? I get less than when I worked with children but almost died last winter from whatever flu I caught. And the vaccines didn't help due to the strain being different. I hope your dear feels better soon.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Sorry I haveny been on today but Ive spent it in bed. My tums been a bit off and it makes me so tired. I went back to bed this morning and didnt wake up until 5.15. Ive had a shower and dont feel so bad now. I hope I sleep tonight.


Hoping your rest will help you be ok.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *lifeline wrote:*
> You're really not right are you Hugs coming over (((((((xxxxxxxxxxx)))))))
> 
> *Pam*
> ...


Thank you all for the hugs!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone hope you have had a good day, except GS who hasn't! Just home from my friends. Finally met my Godson's new baby girl, she took one look at me and gave the biggest smile. I had a nice cuddle with her. Before that I had to visit my friends cousin who is very ill in hospital. She is in her 80's & has always been there for me & my family. Took my eldest DD with me & we were able to chat with her for a little while.. I'm thinking we won't see her again, so hope I'm wrong but don't want her suffering.
> Got lots of happy memories though.


Baby smiles are a treat. I passed a grandma pushing her little girl baby in a shopping cart and the baby turned to me as I was passing and gave the most joyous smile. Her face lit up! I felt so happy after seeing her. 
I hope your friend recovers and is not limited.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Sorry I haveny been on today but Ive spent it in bed. My tums been a bit off and it makes me so tired. I went back to bed this morning and didnt wake up until 5.15. Ive had a shower and dont feel so bad now. I hope I sleep tonight.


I hope you continue to feel better!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have just put the finishingtouches to the Dynamic Duo's cardigans, so thought I would post a photo of the cardigans, before heading back to bed, hopefully for a few more hours of sleep.
> 
> So here are the little cardigans, I am hoping they might fit them for next winter, but I don't really believe that they will 😕
> 
> ...


You did beautiful with these sweaters! I love the pattern you used. .i got a book called"Cutest Ever Baby Knits" at the library. By Val Pierce. You will love 
those patterns. Every time I go to the library to avoid buying books, I find a book I'm going to buy. she also wrote "Cutest Ever Baby Toys to Knit" which I'm going to look for.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Sorry I haveny been on today but Ive spent it in bed. My tums been a bit off and it makes me so tired. I went back to bed this morning and didnt wake up until 5.15. Ive had a shower and dont feel so bad now. I hope I sleep tonight.


It's hard to get up the next day if you can't sleep but when that happens I just try to enjoy the peace and quiet of the night time. Maybe you will just go to sleep because you need more sleep. I hope so. I've had the worse meals thus week due to the garage cleaning and son getting ready for college courses. That means my tum gets all uncomfortable. Sometimes fruit calms it or ice cream. Tonight I had pasta fagoli and linguine with meatballs a small portion of each. Xiang had some good suggestions for upset tum a few pages before this.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I saw the Coloring books in Walmart and a.c.Moore. Barnes and Noble might have them too. There are many busy elements, lots of things to color. I got cats but the owls were nice too. Marjorie Sarnat is the creater. Could you find them on the Internet?


Where in Walmart are they with the regular books?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well the pizza party is over and I have to say it was a lot of fun! One of B& L's friends brought their parents so I had someone of my own generation to talk to and they were delightful, both knitters for charity and Joy also sews and brought me a lovely bread holder made from NZ fabric. L's brothers also turned up and I haven't seen one of them since the wedding 11 years ago! The pizza was delicious as was the Pavlova and trifle for dessert! They've all gone home now and we're all cleared up. L's birthday tomorrow so more festivities, no doubt!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> NO!! I am sooo tired still I couldn't sleep till about 1:00am and slept till 11:30 woke up several times during the night it would be so nice to go to sleep and sleep all night!


Wishing you a better night sleep tonight :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I saw the Coloring books in Walmart and a.c.Moore. Barnes and Noble might have them too. There are many busy elements, lots of things to color. I got cats but the owls were nice too. Marjorie Sarnat is the creater. Could you find them on the Internet?
> 
> I tried putting a link here so I could show you the kind of thing, don't know why it's defeated me..... I need a technical advisor!!! I am sure if you put adult colouring book into Amazon you will see what we are talking about


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you all for the hugs!


Some more {(((((((((xxxxxxxxxxx))))))))))))


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the pizza party is over and I have to say it was a lot of fun! One of B& L's friends brought their parents so I had someone of my own generation to talk to and they were delightful, both knitters for charity and Joy also sews and brought me a lovely bread holder made from NZ fabric. L's brothers also turned up and I haven't seen one of them since the wedding 11 years ago! The pizza was delicious as was the Pavlova and trifle for dessert! They've all gone home now and we're all cleared up. L's birthday tomorrow so more festivities, no doubt!!


I like your bread holder. The get-together sounds like a success and yummy food too.

Happy Birthday to Lorraine


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the pizza party is over and I have to say it was a lot of fun! One of B& L's friends brought their parents so I had someone of my own generation to talk to and they were delightful, both knitters for charity and Joy also sews and brought me a lovely bread holder made from NZ fabric. L's brothers also turned up and I haven't seen one of them since the wedding 11 years ago! The pizza was delicious as was the Pavlova and trifle for dessert! They've all gone home now and we're all cleared up. L's birthday tomorrow so more festivities, no doubt!!


I might try and make something like that.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Such beautiful work, I especially like the one on the right xxx


That one is for Arya, and the other is for Brooklyn,; but they will be interchangeable - so people will probably get cofused with the babies because each cardigan will be associated with one baby 😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Judi. Glad to hear that!  xxxooo


Thanks for that, the girls had a wonderful time at their home this morning , as they had both of the grand fathers', their only remaining great grand father, and and an Aunty who is unable to see them very often. They didn't know who to go to first 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ok wow ... So much to say
> 
> Jeane thanks for the news on our Purly  Please tell her how much we love her
> And welcome aboard , its never dull and what did you say purple ? Whats your shoe size ?
> ...


Thanks CD, now if only I can get each project finished in a much shorter time, that would make me sooooo happy 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Love them, great pattern & colours, the girls will look great in them.


Thanks Chris xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That's so nice for you and them. My aunt lives,thousands of miles from her grandchildren and they grow up not knowing each other.


That would be really hard for both your Aunt, and the children. There are people here, whose grand children live OS, and they use Skype, or if both families use Apple products, they use FaceTime, and in this way, the children know who grandma is, and if the families are ever able to visit each other, then the grand children do not see the grand parents as strangers 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If they could get a man on the moon why can't they destroy flu germs? I get less than when I worked with children but almost died last winter from whatever flu I caught. And the vaccines didn't help due to the strain being different. I hope your dear feels better soon.


Thanks Jolly, Miss M was full of beans, when we got to her home for lunch with her parents, and other grand parents, but she will quite probably be very tired this afternoon/evening. I don't know if she will. E allowed to go back to school tomorrow, or if her doctor wants to check her over first - she will probably want to go back to school, so she can see all of her friends - she hasn't been well enough to play with her little friends, who live next door to her, so she is getting desparately to see, and ply with, other kids besides her sisters😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You did beautiful with these sweaters! I love the pattern you used. .i got a book called"Cutest Ever Baby Knits" at the library. By Val Pierce. You will love
> those patterns. Every time I go to the library to avoid buying books, I find a book I'm going to buy. she also wrote "Cutest Ever Baby Toys to Knit" which I'm going to look for.


I get all my children's, and baby, patterns free from different sites on the net. There are also a lot of patterns on the net, that I would like to make for myself, but I will buy some book patterns, if there is more than one pattern, that I like, in any of the books that I am interested in. I also have the entire set of Jean Greenhow books of different dolls, picnic sets, and different foods.I am hoping to knit a doll for each of the grand children, and each doll will have the facial feature of the child receiving any particular doll. Às I feel up to it, I am hoping to make each child a collection of dolls, sort of a family group, including pets.

Anyway, I hope you find the patterns that you like in the books, but don't forget to check on the internet, for the possibility of finding those patterns offered for free.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the pizza party is over and I have to say it was a lot of fun! One of B& L's friends brought their parents so I had someone of my own generation to talk to and they were delightful, both knitters for charity and Joy also sews and brought me a lovely bread holder made from NZ fabric. L's brothers also turned up and I haven't seen one of them since the wedding 11 years ago! The pizza was delicious as was the Pavlova and trifle for dessert! They've all gone home now and we're all cleared up. L's birthday tomorrow so more festivities, no doubt!!


Hello Londy, that fabric is quite pretty, and the bread holder will come in useful. If I had one of those, I would probably end up using it for something totally different 😁


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a lovely day although a bit chilly. Might try and do a bit of gardening today and then l must finish DDs other slipper sock. 

Londy, im glad the bbq went well and you had someone to talk knitting and sewing to. Love the bread basket. Happy Birthday Lorraiine, have a lovely day.

Lisa, sending you an armful of restful hugs.

Polly, glad things between you and thd man using your garage are ok. Enjoy all your patterns.

Judi, I am so ppleased Miss M is better and you had fun with the family.

Susan, hope your tum is better today.

Love and hugs to everyone, love you all xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I'm not too clever todasy but better thsan yesterday. My tum is much betterbut the tiredness that goes with it isnt good. I intend to do nothing today. We will maybe do the NT later in the week.I neasrly went back to bed but a person can only sleep so long haha.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That would be really hard for both your Aunt, and the children. There are people here, whose grand children live OS, and they use Skype, or if both families use Apple products, they use FaceTime, and in this way, the children know who grandma is, and if the families are ever able to visit each other, then the grand children do not see the grand parents as strangers 😊


That's certainly true in my case, without Skype, precious time here in NZ would have been wasted while Charlotte and I got to the know each other!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jolly, Miss M was full of beans, when we got to her home for lunch with her parents, and other grand parents, but she will quite probably be very tired this afternoon/evening. I don't know if she will. E allowed to go back to school tomorrow, or if her doctor wants to check her over first - she will probably want to go back to school, so she can see all of her friends - she hasn't been well enough to play with her little friends, who live next door to her, so she is getting desparately to see, and ply with, other kids besides her sisters😕


Sounds like Munchkin is on the mend, hope she's back to 100% soon!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Londy, that fabric is quite pretty, and the bread holder will come in useful. If I had one of those, I would probably end up using it for something totally different 😁


Yes, I don't serve that sort of bread but I can see it holding some small bits and pieces in my sewing room or on my dressing table!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I'm not too clever todasy but better thsan yesterday. My tum is much betterbut the tiredness that goes with it isnt good. I intend to do nothing today. We will maybe do the NT later in the week.I neasrly went back to bed but a person can only sleep so long haha.


Lots of get well cyber hugs winging their way to you from the Antipodes! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Chris xx


They are beautiful Judi.... :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lots of get well cyber hugs winging their way to you from the Antipodes! Xxxx


Thankyuou londi...I just go with the flo of how I feel, I'm doing nothing...maybe some knitting or soduko. Ive got 2 lines of washing out and thats all Ive done. I'm happy sitting here. My legs feel so weak. :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dh is harvesting the potatoes. They are looking fine...Just had tea with Marg and put the soaps to right. We sit and say we cant stand so and so and wonder why we watch, but we do.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

[ Still lovely and sunny here. Ive pottered in the garden this morning andl feel that is quite enough exercise for one day. Gojng to sit and knitthis afternoon. Mr P is still working on the steps for the porch, just how long does it take to lay a few bricks? :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I don't serve that sort of bread but I can see it holding some small bits and pieces in my sewing room or on my dressing table!


Hi Londy, that soundslike a good idea. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the pizza party is over and I have to say it was a lot of fun! One of B& L's friends brought their parents so I had someone of my own generation to talk to and they were delightful, both knitters for charity and Joy also sews and brought me a lovely bread holder made from NZ fabric. L's brothers also turned up and I haven't seen one of them since the wedding 11 years ago! The pizza was delicious as was the Pavlova and trifle for dessert! They've all gone home now and we're all cleared up. L's birthday tomorrow so more festivities, no doubt!!


What fun and what a lovely gift!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I like your bread holder. The get-together sounds like a success and yummy food too.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Lorraine


And Happy Birthday to Lorraine from me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyuou londi...I just go with the flo of how I feel, I'm do nothing...maybe some knitting or soduko. Ive got 2 lines of washing out and thats all Ive done. I'm happy sitting here. My legs feel so weak. :-(


Then sitting there is what you should do.  Sending you more healing hugs and lots of love. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> [ Still lovely and sunny here. Ive pottered in the garden this morning andl feel that is quite enough exercise for one day. Gojng to sit and knitthis afternoon. Mr P is still working on the steps for the porch, just how long does it take to lay a few bricks? :shock:


It's raining here this morning but supposed to clear up and be nice later. Will be going to a knit group meet up this afternoon. Yes, how long does it take to lay a few bricks?!! Seems these men can stretch a project out. I'm sure it's going to be wonderful whe he has it finished.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Londy, that soundslike a good idea. Xxxx


From me, too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's raining here this morning but supposed to clear up and be nice later. Will be going to a knit group meet up this afternoon. Yes, how long does it take to lay a few bricks?!! Seems these men can stretch a project out. I'm sure it's going to be wonderful whe he has it finished.  xxxooo


'When' being the operative word. We now have to choose the door and windows for the porch x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've had something give me a very severe eye allergy so I'm not able to read or keep up very well. I'm now on the path to recovery, but it's been awful.

I worked on emptying boxes of magazines and books on Tuesday (which I think is the culprit with dust mites and inks) and woke up Wednesday with swollen itchy eyee. By the end of the day, the eyes were black & blue and red and very puffy as to where my eyes were almost swollen closed. Dr. said to take Benedryl tablets and eye drops...some relief by Thursday night, but back again Friday so I saw the Dr. on Saturday and am now on prednisone (steroids) and antibiotic eye gel. There's been some relief today with the swelling, but the eyes are now itchy, blurry, teary and the tears sting like heck. I didn't have any pain until today and it's pretty bad. Dr. says give the steroids another day before we decide if something else needs to be done. So, I sit here listening to TV because it's just about all I can do. Can't knit or crochet as I need to see what I'm doing. I've been able to cook and also do laundry, but not much else.

Dr. wondered if it could be mold (boxes were stored in crawl space while we've been redecorating for 6 weeks or so), but no signs of it (he used a dye in the eye to look) and wonders if make up gone bad could do it. I hadn't worn eye makeup since Sunday when the kids were here, so not make up, but did use moisturizer so will toss that tube to be sure. I know there are times when I read the Sunday paper with all it's colorful ads that my eyes will itch and I start sneezing, so I think it's an ink allergy. I'll be sure to use gloves and goggles when I finish the job. Funny, that I can read the magazines one by one and not have a reaction; I think be stored together in a bin, that it concentrated the effect.

I'll check in with you when I can. Love to all and I'll be glad to catch up later.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You wouldnt like where I live londy...Its always cold.... :thumbdown:


all come and live with me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Theres NOWAY Nitz is going to Whitby for fish and chips unless I go too...... :thumbup:


that goes without saying darling girl. The main pleasure in going would be to be near enough to you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> popping my head in to say hello . long time since ive been here , every one ok I hope


Tammie! How wonderful to hear from you! I hope you had a great birthday and are keeping as well as possible. Miss you terribly. Pop in as often as you can; stay in fact. I'll never forget sitting with you on that sofa unable to stop laughing. I can't remember why though!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm fine, had a new knee in May, now got two more French gks xx


and I've got two more English grandsons, and one more great grand daughter. Names Freddie, Hunter and Sophia Janet.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had something give me a very severe eye allergy so I'm not able to read or keep up very well. I'm now on the path to recovery, but it's been awful.
> 
> I worked on emptying boxes of magazines and books on Tuesday (which I think is the culprit with dust mites and inks) and woke up Wednesday with swollen itchy eyee. By the end of the day, the eyes were black & blue and red and very puffy as to where my eyes were almost swollen closed. Dr. said to take Benedryl tablets and eye drops...some relief by Thursday night, but back again Friday so I saw the Dr. on Saturday and am now on prednisone (steroids) and antibiotic eye gel. There's been some relief today with the swelling, but the eyes are now itchy, blurry, teary and the tears sting like heck. I didn't have any pain until today and it's pretty bad. Dr. says give the steroids another day before we decide if something else needs to be done. So, I sit here listening to TV because it's just about all I can do. Can't knit or crochet as I need to see what I'm doing. I've been able to cook and also do laundry, but not much else.
> 
> ...


Sending you some hugs love..We all want putting in a bag and shuffling up....Just you be careful


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Purple, I will have to put in a more up to date one, after we see them tomorrow - it is Father's Day here, and unfortunately Miss M has Influenza B and pneumonia, and is too ill to be going anywhere at the moment. They were going to go camping, but that has had to be postponed, until the entire family is well enough.


I hope Miss M is better soon, pneumonia can be awful. Hugs for her ()()()


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I saw a cat colouring book for adults in the super market yesterday evening, I wonder if it's the same one. MM likes these books so I'm considering getting it as part of her Christmas present! Eeeek I've mentioned the C word and it's only the beginning of September!


hush your mouth!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree with you Pam, the first time I saw Gallipoli, it was really gut wrenching, for me, to see the senseless waste of all of those young lives.
> 
> I have always (from when I first had some understanding of political things) said that there would possibly be no wars, if women were the leaders of the different countries tries throughout the world 😮🙈🙉🙊


leaving Maggie Thatcher out of it of course!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm sitting with a coffee after being out shopping. I made two great finds in two charity shops.....designer skirts :XD: Per Una by Mark's&Spencer :thumbup:


I went shopping yesterday, with some old friends, but only bought a cheap necklace! Aren't I good?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have just put the finishingtouches to the Dynamic Duo's cardigans, so thought I would post a photo of the cardigans, before heading back to bed, hopefully for a few more hours of sleep.
> 
> So here are the little cardigans, I am hoping they might fit them for next winter, but I don't really believe that they will 😕
> 
> ...


They are terrific. They are going to look so cute.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It has been a gloriously sunny day here, and I took my eldest son and the twins to Harbour Park where they can spend all day on the rides. It has been a very good weekend all round. Then I discover that Tammie has been online!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had something give me a very severe eye allergy so I'm not able to read or keep up very well. I'm now on the path to recovery, but it's been awful.
> 
> I worked on emptying boxes of magazines and books on Tuesday (which I think is the culprit with dust mites and inks) and woke up Wednesday with swollen itchy eyee. By the end of the day, the eyes were black & blue and red and very puffy as to where my eyes were almost swollen closed. Dr. said to take Benedryl tablets and eye drops...some relief by Thursday night, but back again Friday so I saw the Dr. on Saturday and am now on prednisone (steroids) and antibiotic eye gel. There's been some relief today with the swelling, but the eyes are now itchy, blurry, teary and the tears sting like heck. I didn't have any pain until today and it's pretty bad. Dr. says give the steroids another day before we decide if something else needs to be done. So, I sit here listening to TV because it's just about all I can do. Can't knit or crochet as I need to see what I'm doing. I've been able to cook and also do laundry, but not much else.
> 
> ...


I was beginning to think we hadn't seen you for a while. Get better soon xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Tammie! How wonderful to hear from you! I hope you had a great birthday and are keeping as well as possible. Miss you terribly. Pop in as often as you can; stay in fact. I'll never forget sitting with you on that sofa unable to stop laughing. I can't remember why though!


Isn't that the best thing about a good laugh.....not remembering what it's about :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> hush your mouth!


Sorry miss :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Isn't that the best thing about a good laugh.....not remembering what it's about :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes, because it's never funny!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I went shopping yesterday, with some old friends, but only bought a cheap necklace! Aren't I good?


Sounds good _ and very restrained _ :thumbup: 
Tell us about the necklace, surely it has something about it other than being cheap for you to buy it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It has been a gloriously sunny day here, and I took my eldest son and the twins to Harbour Park where they can spend all day on the rides. It has been a very good weekend all round. Then I discover that Tammie has been online!


Yay :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sounds good _ and very restrained _ :thumbup:
> Tell us about the necklace, surely it has something about it other than being cheap for you to buy it.


it's a bluebird. Quite large, and with a dark blue body, on a golden chain (colour, NOt real!) I just like it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I went shopping yesterday, with some old friends, but only bought a cheap necklace! Aren't I good?


Oooooh I forgot to say, the skirts I got have now been laundered and one ironed ready for work tomorrow, it looks a hundred times better than when I bought it....it's a nice button down denim with a red trim around the bottom edge.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's a bluebird. Quite large, and with a dark blue body, on a golden chain (colour, NOt real!) I just like it.


Sounds pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> 'When' being the operative word. We now have to choose the door and windows for the porch x


And on it goes!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've just been making almond biscuits for MM. We had a little competition between the two of us with the Bake-Off program. We had to chose a competitor who we thought would get the furthest, whoever's choice went out first had to bake for the other. Hence me baking for her.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sounds pretty :thumbup:


especially on me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had something give me a very severe eye allergy so I'm not able to read or keep up very well. I'm now on the path to recovery, but it's been awful.
> 
> I worked on emptying boxes of magazines and books on Tuesday (which I think is the culprit with dust mites and inks) and woke up Wednesday with swollen itchy eyee. By the end of the day, the eyes were black & blue and red and very puffy as to where my eyes were almost swollen closed. Dr. said to take Benedryl tablets and eye drops...some relief by Thursday night, but back again Friday so I saw the Dr. on Saturday and am now on prednisone (steroids) and antibiotic eye gel. There's been some relief today with the swelling, but the eyes are now itchy, blurry, teary and the tears sting like heck. I didn't have any pain until today and it's pretty bad. Dr. says give the steroids another day before we decide if something else needs to be done. So, I sit here listening to TV because it's just about all I can do. Can't knit or crochet as I need to see what I'm doing. I've been able to cook and also do laundry, but not much else.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm so sorry, Rookie. I hope this can get cleared up really soon. I was wondering where you have bene. Sending you gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> especially on me!


And that is most important :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im off to bed...see you tomorrow... night...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im off to bed...see you tomorrow... night...


Sleep well! Xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rookie, so sorry you are having all this trouble with your eyes, rest them as much as possible and get better quickly xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've just been making almond biscuits for MM. We had a little competition between the two of us with the Bake-Off program. We had to chose a competitor who we thought would get the furthest, whoever's choice went out first had to bake for the other. Hence me baking for her.....


I could come and 'judge' the biscuits for you. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oooooh I forgot to say, the skirts I got have now been laundered and one ironed ready for work tomorrow, it looks a hundred times better than when I bought it....it's a nice button down denim with a red trim around the bottom edge.


And l bet you have a co-ordinating top. . :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I could come and 'judge' the biscuits for you. Xxx


Hehehe you could except there probably won't be any left by the time you get here :thumbup: I presented her with eight biscuits the same size and the same golden look in the true Bake-Off style :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And l bet you have a co-ordinating top. . :thumbup:


Well, I've found a top languishing in my drawers which I thought would be OK...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I might try and make something like that.


I shall take a picture of it opened out later so you can see how it's made!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dh is harvesting the potatoes. They are looking fine...Just had tea with Marg and put the soaps to right. We sit and say we cant stand so and so and wonder why we watch, but we do.


They are two years behind with Corrie here, we still have Hayley and Tina!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh Rookie, my poor dear friend, sorry to hear of your distress and pain, hope it all subsides very quickly, don't go near that stuff again without goggles! :lol: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's a bluebird. Quite large, and with a dark blue body, on a golden chain (colour, NOt real!) I just like it.


Sounds pretty!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oooooh I forgot to say, the skirts I got have now been laundered and one ironed ready for work tomorrow, it looks a hundred times better than when I bought it....it's a nice button down denim with a red trim around the bottom edge.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I could come and 'judge' the biscuits for you. Xxx


Oooh, that's a good thought!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well, I've found a top languishing in my drawers which I thought would be OK...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This made my day!!! DS and youngest DGD!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day!!! DS and youngest DGD!


What a great photo!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day!!! DS and youngest DGD!


That is so cute! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have spent the whole day reading the Outsiders with DS for his credit recovery class, I will not be able to speak tomorrow!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day!!! DS and youngest DGD!


Beautiful!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day!!! DS and youngest DGD!


A picture of love


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have spent the whole day reading the Outsiders with DS for his credit recovery class, I will not be able to speak tomorrow!


Take as much time out as you can xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I shall take a picture of it opened out later so you can see how it's made!


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Off to get ready for school and then out the door. Have a good day everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like Munchkin is on the mend, hope she's back to 100% soon!


Yes she is, I think she will need a few more days home from school though 😕 I think her mum might be ready for her to go back though hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I don't serve that sort of bread but I can see it holding some small bits and pieces in my sewing room or on my dressing table!


Yes, I think either of those ideas are worthy of such a pretty item 👍


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes she is, I think she will need a few more days home from school though 😕 I think her mum might be ready for her to go back though hahahaha


I can imagine!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They are beautiful Judi.... :thumbup:


Thanks Susan, I was heartily sick of knitting them, by the time they were finished :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks :thumbup:


There you go, hope that helps, there is thin batting in between the layers xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> [ Still lovely and sunny here. Ive pottered in the garden this morning andl feel that is quite enough exercise for one day. Gojng to sit and knitthis afternoon. Mr P is still working on the steps for the porch, just how long does it take to lay a few bricks? :shock:


Well ......... if we could get inside his head, I think we would find (as with any man) that there is a huge amount of brain, dedicated to each activity a man does. When laying bricks, he has to work out the why's, and wherefore's, of laying that brick. Once the first one is laid, one would think the rest would just flow, but no - the whole procedure has to be revisited, for each brick, incase one of the steps is missed 😊😅😂😅😀


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day!!! DS and youngest DGD!


Wonderful picture! I can't feel their love. Having fun, thats for sure.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry, Rookie. I hope this can get cleared up really soon. I was wondering where you have bene. Sending you gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


Feel better soon! I hope you find the cause so you can avoid it next it happens there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day!!! DS and youngest DGD!


Gorgeous photoo xxxx Hope your eyes are feeling better xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well ......... if we could get inside his head, I think we would find (as with any man) that there is a huge amount of brain, dedicated to each activity a man does. When laying bricks, he has to work out the why's, and wherefore's, of laying that brick. Once the first one is laid, one would think the rest would just flow, but no - the whole procedure has to be revisited, for each brick, incase one of the steps is missed 😊😅😂😅😀


You wouldn't believe he's been in the building trade for over 40 yrs!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI knitying group this morning so I'llcatch up later. 

Hope you all have a good week. Love you lots xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There you go, hope that helps, there is thin batting in between the layers xx


What a simply neat idea xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What a simply neat idea xx


Isn't it? Bought Lorraine a knitting bag, it's such a simple idea I might make some for Christmas presents!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls 12'C..Im feeling much better after all your hugs and not so blinking tired. I always feel like DH never quite believes I'm off colour. Well, thats his problem. S and B today. AND hopefully our purley comes out of hospital today. I really hope so.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day!!! DS and youngest DGD!


lovely photo. She looks so cute. how old is she?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I get all my children's, and baby, patterns free from different sites on the net. There are also a lot of patterns on the net, that I would like to make for myself, but I will buy some book patterns, if there is more than one pattern, that I like, in any of the books that I am interested in. I also have the entire set of Jean Greenhow books of different dolls, picnic sets, and different foods.I am hoping to knit a doll for each of the grand children, and each doll will have the facial feature of the child receiving any particular doll. Às I feel up to it, I am hoping to make each child a collection of dolls, sort of a family group, including pets.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you find the patterns that you like in the books, but don't forget to check on the internet, for the possibility of finding those patterns offered for free.


Sounds as though you are going to be very busy!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day!!! DS and youngest DGD!


Beautiful picture, I'm not surprised it made your day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't it? Bought Lorraine a knitting bag, it's such a simple idea I might make some for Christmas presents!


This reminds me of the shoe bags we used to carry our shoes in to change into after wearing boots to and from work. Very clever to use same design for knitting project bag. I'm so glad that Lorraine has found she likes to knit.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 12'C..Im feeling much better after all your hugs and not so blinking tired. I always feel like DH never quite believes I'm off colour. Well, thats his problem. S and B today. AND hopefully our purley comes out of hospital today. I really hope so.


Glad you are feeling better. Have fun at S & B


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lovely photo. She looks so cute. how old is she?


She's nearly 20 mos.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't it? Bought Lorraine a knitting bag, it's such a simple idea I might make some for Christmas presents!


That looks lovely, for a moment l thought it had been knitted on huge needles xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 12'C..Im feeling much better after all your hugs and not so blinking tired. I always feel like DH never quite believes I'm off colour. Well, thats his problem. S and B today. AND hopefully our purley comes out of hospital today. I really hope so.


So glad you are feeling better. Fingers crossed for Pearlie xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the pizza party is over and I have to say it was a lot of fun! One of B& L's friends brought their parents so I had someone of my own generation to talk to and they were delightful, both knitters for charity and Joy also sews and brought me a lovely bread holder made from NZ fabric. L's brothers also turned up and I haven't seen one of them since the wedding 11 years ago! The pizza was delicious as was the Pavlova and trifle for dessert! They've all gone home now and we're all cleared up. L's birthday tomorrow so more festivities, no doubt!!


What a great gift. Glad you're having a wonderful time there. I think pizza has become our international party food. Love the idea of the pavlova...have to make that one of these days....along with an Eton Mess and many others. Loved watching the British Baking Competition today and was amazed that Angel Food cakes don't seem to be as common over there as they are here..of course many of them are done with box mixes nowadays.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 12'C..Im feeling much better after all your hugs and not so blinking tired. I always feel like DH never quite believes I'm off colour. Well, thats his problem. S and B today. AND hopefully our purley comes out of hospital today. I really hope so.


Yes, me too! Glad you are starting to feel better, keep it up! Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This reminds me of the shoe bags we used to carry our shoes in to change into after wearing boots to and from work. Very clever to use same design for knitting project bag. I'm so glad that Lorraine has found she likes to knit.


That's right, I had forgotten but I had a shoe bag like that!! I have one more day to cram Lorraine with all she has to know and we've just done darning in and assembling the KnitPro interchangeable that Barry bought for her birthday! She's a very bright lady and a fast learner!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had something give me a very severe eye allergy so I'm not able to read or keep up very well. I'm now on the path to recovery, but it's been awful.
> 
> I worked on emptying boxes of magazines and books on Tuesday (which I think is the culprit with dust mites and inks) and woke up Wednesday with swollen itchy eyee. By the end of the day, the eyes were black & blue and red and very puffy as to where my eyes were almost swollen closed. Dr. said to take Benedryl tablets and eye drops...some relief by Thursday night, but back again Friday so I saw the Dr. on Saturday and am now on prednisone (steroids) and antibiotic eye gel. There's been some relief today with the swelling, but the eyes are now itchy, blurry, teary and the tears sting like heck. I didn't have any pain until today and it's pretty bad. Dr. says give the steroids another day before we decide if something else needs to be done. So, I sit here listening to TV because it's just about all I can do. Can't knit or crochet as I need to see what I'm doing. I've been able to cook and also do laundry, but not much else.
> 
> ...


I really hope that relief can be found for you soon, so that you are not in any more pain xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and I've got two more English grandsons, and one more great grand daughter. Names Freddie, Hunter and Sophia Janet.


Congratulations on the arrival of all of those babies.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hope Miss M is better soon, pneumonia can be awful. Hugs for her ()()()


Thanks Saxy, I will be checking on her again tomorrow, but she was full of beans yesterday 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> leaving Maggie Thatcher out of it of course!


Hmmmm, I forgot about her 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I went shopping yesterday, with some old friends, but only bought a cheap necklace! Aren't I good?


You showed wonderful restraint 👍😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They are terrific. They are going to look so cute.


I just hope they still fit, when the weather is cool enough for them, again 😐 we are beginning to get much warmer weather now ☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sounds as though you are going to be very busy!


Unfortunately I agree with you! I love planning what I am going to make for each girl, but I always forget how long these items take, for me to completely finish them 😐😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am now heading off to bed, hopefully to sleep nicely through the night. I will check for additional posts at some time tomorrow
Rookie the photo of baby and dad is gorgious, a wonderful show of love between them


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am now heading off to bed, hopefully to sleep nicely through the night. I will check for additional posts at some time tomorrow
> Rookie the photo of baby and dad is gorgious, a wonderful show of love between them


Sleep well xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's right, I had forgotten but I had a shoe bag like that!! I have one more day to cram Lorraine with all she has to know and we've just done darning in and assembling the KnitPro interchangeable that Barry bought for her birthday! She's a very bright lady and a fast learner!!


I believe she'll love the KnitPro interchangeable needles -- there are so many varieties that all fit the same cables; did she opt for the birch pretty ones, the wooden cubics, the metal or the Karbonz? Let her know that YouTube and KnittingParadise are her friends and lots of blogs and websites...too many of them actually that they interfere with actual knitting time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks all for the kind thoughts on the photo--melted my heart and I'm going to get it printed up and framed for the family photo wall. We had gotten all the grandkids sun hats to wear when we were out on the boat at BIL's house and that's the hat that Isla is wearing. Both are darn good looking subjects and don't take many bad photos.

Still blurry eyed this morning and still scratchy and painful, but the swelling is down completely just have all the crepey skin left all the way around--always did need industrial strength concealer since I almost always have dark circles, but now with the saggy skin, I'll need to find some really good stuff. 

May get DH to drive me to JoAnn's to get some plain white cotton for a couple of the bibs I'm making; I ran out and those are about the only projects I can work on at present since I have them memorized. I certainly can't follow the charts for the crocheted or knitted wall hanging samples that I'm trying out. 

Love to all - wishing you all good things.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks all for the kind thoughts on the photo--melted my heart and I'm going to get it printed up and framed for the family photo wall. We had gotten all the grandkids sun hats to wear when we were out on the boat at BIL's house and that's the hat that Isla is wearing. Both are darn good looking subjects and don't take many bad photos.
> 
> Still blurry eyed this morning and still scratchy and painful, but the swelling is down completely just have all the crepey skin left all the way around--always did need industrial strength concealer since I almost always have dark circles, but now with the saggy skin, I'll need to find some really good stuff.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better, but I would keep away from any makeup round the eyes until they are completely better and then perhaps try a hypoallergenic one. Lots of love and hug xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely morning with the knitting group, socks in all directions at the moment. Then I went and did some shopping and I've been typing up some things for the WI meeting on Wednesday and I have just realized I've not had any lunch and I'm starving . Well it is 4 pm and too late for lunch so I guess I will have to make do with a cream tea!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely morning with the knitting group, socks in all directions at the moment. Then I went and did some shopping and I've been typing up some things for the WI meeting on Wednesday and I have just realized I've not had any lunch and I'm starving . Well it is 4 pm and too late for lunch so I guess I will have to make do with a cream tea!!!!


What a shame, I know how you hate cream teas! I've just taken a friend over to Blackheath where I do my voluntary job, she loved it. We were celebrating our birthdays which were ages ago! Don't see her very often despite her living in my road! 
Been busy sorting & washing baby clothes for DD as she's supposed to be resting! It was fun looking at all the little things I had made 4 years ago.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This made my day!!! DS and youngest DGD!


Daddy's little princess! Made mine too.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You wouldn't believe he's been in the building trade for over 40 yrs!


That's why it has to be absolutely perfect.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's right, I had forgotten but I had a shoe bag like that!! I have one more day to cram Lorraine with all she has to know and we've just done darning in and assembling the KnitPro interchangeable that Barry bought for her birthday! She's a very bright lady and a fast learner!!


She has a very good teacher.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You showed wonderful restraint 👍😊


I thought so!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

What a lovely three days I have had: Saturday shopping with friends then taking GSs out to late birthday dinner; Sunday spent with the twins in Harbour Park watching with No. 1 son; today cuddling Hunter. Sorry, still no photos yet. He has the most beautiful ears. The Joneses tend towards sticky-out ears but his are perfect. Funny what gets you about different babies!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a lovely three days I have had: Saturday shopping with friends then taking GSs out to late birthday dinner; Sunday spent with the twins in Harbour Park watching with No. 1 son; today cuddling Hunter. Sorry, still no photos yet. He has the most beautiful ears. The Joneses tend towards sticky-out ears but his are perfect. Funny what gets you about different babies!


Glad you got those cuddles xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What a shame, I know how you hate cream teas! I've just taken a friend over to Blackheath where I do my voluntary job, she loved it. We were celebrating our birthdays which were ages ago! Don't see her very often despite her living in my road!
> Been busy sorting & washing baby clothes for DD as she's supposed to be resting! It was fun looking at all the little things I had made 4 years ago.


I bet it waß fun dorting out baby clothes. Hope DD is doing ok. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There you go, hope that helps, there is thin batting in between the layers xx


Thanks, it's pretty much as I imagined it would be. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 12'C..Im feeling much better after all your hugs and not so blinking tired. I always feel like DH never quite believes I'm off colour. Well, thats his problem. S and B today. AND hopefully our purley comes out of hospital today. I really hope so.


So glad you are feeling better xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a lovely three days I have had: Saturday shopping with friends then taking GSs out to late birthday dinner; Sunday spent with the twins in Harbour Park watching with No. 1 son; today cuddling Hunter. Sorry, still no photos yet. He has the most beautiful ears. The Joneses tend towards sticky-out ears but his are perfect. Funny what gets you about different babies!


That made me smile. I can't say I've ever noticed ears being beautiful before


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. I went to s and b this afternoon. On top of all the noise there was workmen in using saws and electric drills...It certainly was a chasange from that horsy woman laughing. 

Does anyone know if Purley has made it home today?

I'm going to sho you our crop of potatoes. We had some tonight and they are really tasty. They are Maris "something" NOT maris piper.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I went to s and b this afternoon. On top of all the noise there was workmen in using saws and electric drills...It certainly was a chasange from that horsy woman laughing.
> 
> Does anyone know if Purley has made it home today?
> 
> I'm going to sho you our crop of potatoes. We had some tonight and they are really tasty. They are Maris "something" NOT maris piper.


potyatoes


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine!


Me, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There you go, hope that helps, there is thin batting in between the layers xx


Doesn't look like it would be too difficult to make.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Feel better soon! I hope you find the cause so you can avoid it next it happens there.


Me, too, Rookie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't it? Bought Lorraine a knitting bag, it's such a simple idea I might make some for Christmas presents!


That looks like a great bag.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> potyatoes


They look like a good crop xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had a phone call from Gs2 and LM they've had a good day at their new school and made lots of friends.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> potyatoes


They look great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just gad a phone call from Gs2 and LM they've had a good day at their new school and made lots of friends.


That's such a relief, isn't it?

I just got back from coffee with a friend and then did my grocery shopping on the way home. Now just I think I might do a little housework before sitting down to do some knitting.  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a phone call from Gs2 and LM they've had a good day at their new school and made lots of friends.


Thats such a relief for you all....The worst is over


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a phone call from Gs2 and LM they've had a good day at their new school and made lots of friends.


I find it thrilling when kids like school and have friends there.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> potyatoes


Yum! A good looking crop :thumbup: I googled maris potatoes..... Maris peer?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a phone call from Gs2 and LM they've had a good day at their new school and made lots of friends.


Excellent news :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's such a relief, isn't it?
> 
> I just got back from coffee with a friend and then did my grocery shopping on the way home. Now just I think I might do a little housework before sitting down to do some knitting.  xxxooo


Great plan :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


And Love back to you...so glad that you are able to be home. Please take care of yourself and don't overdo it. We've missed you!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


Great to see you, now just take good care and look after yourself :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


Purly - so glad to hear you're back home! Now, please take care of yourself and take your time getting all better. We love you lots and missed you so much. Hoping your recovery continues to progress well. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a lovely three days I have had: Saturday shopping with friends then taking GSs out to late birthday dinner; Sunday spent with the twins in Harbour Park watching with No. 1 son; today cuddling Hunter. Sorry, still no photos yet. He has the most beautiful ears. The Joneses tend towards sticky-out ears but his are perfect. Funny what gets you about different babies!


Sounds like bliss. I hope you get many more weekends like that (the days don't need to be confined to weekends tho', just when all have free days together) 😀


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> potyatoes


What a wonderful crop! Do you have other veggies growing too?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe she'll love the KnitPro interchangeable needles -- there are so many varieties that all fit the same cables; did she opt for the birch pretty ones, the wooden cubics, the metal or the Karbonz? Let her know that YouTube and KnittingParadise are her friends and lots of blogs and websites...too many of them actually that they interfere with actual knitting time.


Because they are what I use, I recommended the metal Novas,she has been using metal straights so I think they will suit her well. She knows about You Tube and I hope we will see her on KP but we also found a yarn shop in Wellington where there are lunchtime knitting groups and staff that will be happy to help her,win, win!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Because they are what I use, I recommended the metal Novas,she has been using metal straights so I think they will suit her well. She knows about You Tube and I hope we will see her on KP but we also found a yarn shop in Wellington where there are lunchtime knitting groups and staff that will be happy to help her,win, win!


That all sounds great, Londy! Hopefully, we'll see her on KP.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


Now that is the best news that I have seen, concerning you, lately. So glad you are home again.

This is the only news I have ...... I finally finished the cardigans for the twins, and here they are:-


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Take as much time out as you can xxxxxxxxxxx


they didn't have school today so that was nice it is Labor day and surprisingly I can talk!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


So glad you are home and feeljng better. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Because they are what I use, I recommended the metal Novas,she has been using metal straights so I think they will suit her well. She knows about You Tube and I hope we will see her on KP but we also found a yarn shop in Wellington where there are lunchtime knitting groups and staff that will be happy to help her,win, win!


That sound great. Well done on all the help you have given Lorraine and we hope she will drop here. Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Because they are what I use, I recommended the metal Novas,she has been using metal straights so I think they will suit her well. She knows about You Tube and I hope we will see her on KP but we also found a yarn shop in Wellington where there are lunchtime knitting groups and staff that will be happy to help her,win, win!


I love the Nova Platinas....very slick!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now that is the best news that I have seen, concerning you, lately. So glad you are home again.
> 
> This is the only news I have ...... I finally finished the cardigans for the twins, and here they are:-


Beautiful


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well ......... if we could get inside his head, I think we would find (as with any man) that there is a huge amount of brain, dedicated to each activity a man does. When laying bricks, he has to work out the why's, and wherefore's, of laying that brick. Once the first one is laid, one would think the rest would just flow, but no - the whole procedure has to be revisited, for each brick, incase one of the steps is missed 😊😅😂😅😀


I tried to tell the fellow cleaning the garage to leave the old dressers on the south wall for storage. He insisted he should move the table there so moved the dressers then ended up moving them back but in different sequence. I was speechless! Can you say anything to a man at work.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't it? Bought Lorraine a knitting bag, it's such a simple idea I might make some for Christmas presents!


Very perky. It will be a nice gift. Is it ok to discuss Christmas ? Every time I mention winter here someone tells me it's going to be a bad one. I'd rather think of the prettiness until I have to face the coldness.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 12'C..Im feeling much better after all your hugs and not so blinking tired. I always feel like DH never quite believes I'm off colour. Well, thats his problem. S and B today. AND hopefully our purley comes out of hospital today. I really hope so.


Good news on you both! I use to tell hub if the blood didn't reach his shoes everything was fine.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


Hello darling how wonderful to see you back here! Hope your recuperation will start in ernest now you are home with Kenny! Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> potyatoes


Nice work!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a great gift. Glad you're having a wonderful time there. I think pizza has become our international party food. Love the idea of the pavlova...have to make that one of these days....along with an Eton Mess and many others. Loved watching the British Baking Competition today and was amazed that Angel Food cakes don't seem to be as common over there as they are here..of course many of them are done with box mixes nowadays.


Not in my house, :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


I'm very happy to hear you are home. You will feel better faster now that you are home. Everyone missed you bunches. Not the same without you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's a bit grey here this morning, but I don't mind as I have the coven coming. Haven't seen them over the summer so we have a lot of catching up to do.

I am reknitting the top of the boot slipper for DD as l knew l had to make it for the left foit, but l turned everything round snd knitted another right top backward !

evening Londy, what time is your flight home? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting day today as ds and I took Charlotte to the play centre where Barry is part of the team running it. It is very much children exploring and discovering rather than just keeping them occupied, which is why I came home splattered with paint, wet sand and play-dough!!! Also, it was exhausting!!
My case is packed and it is an early start for my journey back to the Uk. I am sad to be leaving my family behind but will be very glad to get home and back to normality! See you on the other side!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Interesting day today as ds and I took Charlotte to the play centre where Barry is part of the team running it. It is very much children exploring and discovering rather than just keeping them occupied, which is why I came home splattered with paint, wet sand and play-dough!!! Also, it was exhausting!!
> My case is packed and it is an early start for my journey back to the Uk. I am sad to be leaving my family behind but will be very glad to get home and back to normality! See you on the other side!! Xxxx


Have a safe and comfortable journey home. Lots of love and hugs winging there way to you xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a safe and comfortable journey home. Lots of love and hugs winging there way to you xxxxx


Thanks love, wish you were keeping me company on the journey!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks love, wish you were keeping me company on the journey!! Xxxx


With you all the way xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not in my house, :XD: :XD: :XD:


Mine, neither.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Interesting day today as ds and I took Charlotte to the play centre where Barry is part of the team running it. It is very much children exploring and discovering rather than just keeping them occupied, which is why I came home splattered with paint, wet sand and play-dough!!! Also, it was exhausting!!
> My case is packed and it is an early start for my journey back to the Uk. I am sad to be leaving my family behind but will be very glad to get home and back to normality! See you on the other side!! Xxxx


Exhausted means you'l sleep well on the plane ride? Sounds like a perfect way to spend the last day with Charlotte; I love those kinds of play/education centers. We have one here called Messterpiece where kids are allowed to explore all kinds of fun and messy pursuits. I personally love the window painting and erasing with a squeegie tool.

Have a safe trip and a hearty welcome home.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls 11'C...Summer has been and gone snd I must hsve slept through it. I noticed on the weather msp lsast night thast all my friends down south arer supposed to be hasving a heatwave today. Well...enjoy it. I'll just put on my cardigan sand coat perhaps. Any way, its over 60's today where I shall win my fortune, haha. I just love the afternoon!!!!!Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


PURLEY...YAY.......I LOVE YOU WELCOME HOME


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What a wonderful crop! Do you have other veggies growing too?


We have cabbages and sprouts. weve had peas a really good crop on them. DH just eats them. they never make it to the pot.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Interesting day today as ds and I took Charlotte to the play centre where Barry is part of the team running it. It is very much children exploring and discovering rather than just keeping them occupied, which is why I came home splattered with paint, wet sand and play-dough!!! Also, it was exhausting!!
> My case is packed and it is an early start for my journey back to the Uk. I am sad to be leaving my family behind but will be very glad to get home and back to normality! See you on the other side!! Xxxx


Safe journey my londy....See you soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's a bit grey here this morning, but I don't mind as I have the coven coming. Haven't seen them over the summer so we have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> I am reknitting the top of the boot slipper for DD as l knew l had to make it for the left foit, but l turned everything round snd knitted another right top backward !
> 
> evening Londy, what time is your flight home? Xxxx


I leave 8.35 am nz time, 9.35pm Tuesday UK time! I arrive at Heathrow 6.20 am UK time Thursday! Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just in case you haven't seen this out on the regular Knitting Paradise forum:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359684-1.html#7900905

It's a pretty daunting task to keep this up to date, but she's done a great job.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:57 am and 21'C (70'F) and raining. It was hot and humid all weekend and it looks like that will continue.
I'm in the garage today. It looks like one of the recalls on my car has expired. The service lady didn't say anything when I said I would be in this week. I'll be asking.
I'm taking my knitting bag with me. They have a nice waiting room.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I leave 8.35 am nz time, 9.35pm Tuesday UK time! I arrive at Heathrow 6.20 am UK time Thursday! Xxx


That's a long trip.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have cabbages and sprouts. weve had peas a really good crop on them. DH just eats them. they never make it to the pot.


We have pumpkins and delicata melons, cherry and grape tomatoes that all came from the compost. We had peas that DD planted, but they are done now. We also have Brandywine tomatoes in a pot and wing beans. The whole wing bean plant is edible including the roots.
I thought home grown peas never making it to the pot was normal


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Exhausted means you'l sleep well on the plane ride? Sounds like a perfect way to spend the last day with Charlotte; I love those kinds of play/education centers. We have one here called Messterpiece where kids are allowed to explore all kinds of fun and messy pursuits. I personally love the window painting and erasing with a squeegie tool.
> 
> Have a safe trip and a hearty welcome home.


We used to have one here. But it had to close because a parent sued because they didn't realise their child's clothing would get dirty and the staff didn't tell them. :shock: :thumbdown:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's a bit grey here this morning, but I don't mind as I have the coven coming. Haven't seen them over the summer so we have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> I am reknitting the top of the boot slipper for DD as l knew l had to make it for the left foit, but l turned everything round snd knitted another right top backward !
> 
> evening Londy, what time is your flight home? Xxxx


I make 2 left fronts for sweaters all the time. "Reversing all shaping" doesn't always work in my brain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now that is the best news that I have seen, concerning you, lately. So glad you are home again.
> 
> This is the only news I have ...... I finally finished the cardigans for the twins, and here they are:-


Very nicely done.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


Also glad to see you home. Take it easy, everything can wait, except your recovering.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to go now or I will be late for the garage. I'll try to catch up later.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have to go now or I will be late for the garage. I'll try to catch up later.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope it all goes well and that you get all the recall work done for free.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


It's so good to have you back with us. NOW LOOK AFTER YOURSELF PLEASE!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sounds like bliss. I hope you get many more weekends like that (the days don't need to be confined to weekends tho', just when all have free days together) 😀


that was just coincidence that it was a weekend. It was the three together that made it magic. Today I have a funeral; a lovely 90+ veteran friend.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Interesting day today as ds and I took Charlotte to the play centre where Barry is part of the team running it. It is very much children exploring and discovering rather than just keeping them occupied, which is why I came home splattered with paint, wet sand and play-dough!!! Also, it was exhausting!!
> My case is packed and it is an early start for my journey back to the Uk. I am sad to be leaving my family behind but will be very glad to get home and back to normality! See you on the other side!! Xxxx


we'll be glad to have you home too. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have cabbages and sprouts. weve had peas a really good crop on them. DH just eats them. they never make it to the pot.


doesn't everybody do that?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just in case you haven't seen this out on the regular Knitting Paradise forum:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359684-1.html#7900905
> 
> It's a pretty daunting task to keep this up to date, but she's done a great job.


Wow. She is amazing. What a time-consuming job!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's another lovely sunny day (sending some to you Susan!) so it's a shame to have a funeral. The wake is at the airport in the restaurant, with most of the people who ran the airshow. Could be tough.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's a bit grey here this morning, but I don't mind as I have the coven coming. Haven't seen them over the summer so we have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> I am reknitting the top of the boot slipper for DD as l knew l had to make it for the left foit, but l turned everything round snd knitted another right top backward !
> 
> evening Londy, what time is your flight home? Xxxx


That sounds like a fun morning. Sorry about having to reknit the top of the book slipper. That sounds like something I would do!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Interesting day today as ds and I took Charlotte to the play centre where Barry is part of the team running it. It is very much children exploring and discovering rather than just keeping them occupied, which is why I came home splattered with paint, wet sand and play-dough!!! Also, it was exhausting!!
> My case is packed and it is an early start for my journey back to the Uk. I am sad to be leaving my family behind but will be very glad to get home and back to normality! See you on the other side!! Xxxx


Sounds like a fun play centre for the children, but maybe not so much for the adults (unless you like getting covered in all that stuff).  Safe travels, my dear. It will feel so good to you to be back in your own home. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just in case you haven't seen this out on the regular Knitting Paradise forum:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359684-1.html#7900905
> 
> It's a pretty daunting task to keep this up to date, but she's done a great job.


Oh, wow. That is amazing! A daunting task indeed. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:57 am and 21'C (70'F) and raining. It was hot and humid all weekend and it looks like that will continue.
> I'm in the garage today. It looks like one of the recalls on my car has expired. The service lady didn't say anything when I said I would be in this week. I'll be asking.
> I'm taking my knitting bag with me. They have a nice waiting room.


That doesn't sound like a lot of fun! I hope they honor it in spite of it expiring. How does a recall expire anyway?!!! Happy knitting while you wait.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's a long trip.


Really long trip!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's another lovely sunny day (sending some to you Susan!) so it's a shame to have a funeral. The wake is at the airport in the restaurant, with most of the people who ran the airshow. Could be tough.


Sending hugs.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Thunderstorms due this afternoon.Didn't realize Londy's trip was over already. I sure have lost track of time. Safe travels darling girl, Please forgive mispelled words and such. Still on pain meds and am still wozy . I am reading. just have trouble writing very much. Love you all and missed you terribly. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Thunderstorms due this afternoon.Didn't realize Londy's trip was over already. I sure have lost track of time. Safe travels darling girl, Please forgive mispelled words and such. Still on pain meds and am still wozy . I am reading. just have trouble writing very much. Love you all and missed you terribly. Hugs to all. Purly


And, we love you back. Get better soon.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SHE'S HERE SHE JUST ARRIVED LITTLE ELLIA DAE JONES!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I bet it waß fun dorting out baby clothes. Hope DD is doing ok. Xx


We had forgotten how small Oscar was. Still have more things to find in our oft. Hospital have warned her they don't think she will go full term so got to get things organised. She is supposed to be on bed rest but she won't listen. She is in so much pain when she walks. Never mind snot so long now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Welcome home! So pleased you are back home again. Hope you will soon be feeling stronger. Now REST. Love you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Interesting day today as ds and I took Charlotte to the play centre where Barry is part of the team running it. It is very much children exploring and discovering rather than just keeping them occupied, which is why I came home splattered with paint, wet sand and play-dough!!! Also, it was exhausting!!
> My case is packed and it is an early start for my journey back to the Uk. I am sad to be leaving my family behind but will be very glad to get home and back to normality! See you on the other side!! Xxxx


Have a good trip home, hope you get some good seat companions! See you sometime.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending hugs.


From me, too, Saxy.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> SHE'S HERE SHE JUST ARRIVED LITTLE ELLIA DAE JONES!!!!


Congratulations! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Thunderstorms due this afternoon.Didn't realize Londy's trip was over already. I sure have lost track of time. Safe travels darling girl, Please forgive mispelled words and such. Still on pain meds and am still wozy . I am reading. just have trouble writing very much. Love you all and missed you terribly. Hugs to all. Purly


So glad you're back!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> SHE'S HERE SHE JUST ARRIVED LITTLE ELLIA DAE JONES!!!!


elcome to the world and knitting paradise little ellia dae....jones is a good name......photos please x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I won....a tin of beans and sausages. 2 chocolate biscuits and $2. What am I going to do with it? haha. but we had a good giggle, and thats the main thing.

{Purley,,,,are you being good?????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I won....a tin of beans and sausages. 2 chocolate biscuits and $2. What am I going to do with it? haha. but we had a good giggle, and thats the main thing.
> 
> {Purley,,,,are you being good?????


Winnings are winnings, right?!!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 11'C...Summer has been and gone snd I must hsve slept through it. I noticed on the weather msp lsast night thast all my friends down south arer supposed to be hasving a heatwave today. Well...enjoy it. I'll just put on my cardigan sand coat perhaps. Any way, its over 60's today where I shall win my fortune, haha. I just love the afternoon!!!!!Hope you all have a great day.


Well, the heatwave didn't happen here.... I know 'cos I froze while on playground duty :-(


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I leave 8.35 am nz time, 9.35pm Tuesday UK time! I arrive at Heathrow 6.20 am UK time Thursday! Xxx


Take care and safe travels xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> SHE'S HERE SHE JUST ARRIVED LITTLE ELLIA DAE JONES!!!!


Great news, congratulations to all xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I won....a tin of beans and sausages. 2 chocolate biscuits and $2. What am I going to do with it? haha. but we had a good giggle, and thats the main thing.
> 
> {Purley,,,,are you being good?????


Good :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> potyatoes


Wow that is awesome, we can't seem to get potatoes to grow but have had lots of luck with sweet potatoes!

Well done!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I tried to tell the fellow cleaning the garage to leave the old dressers on the south wall for storage. He insisted he should move the table there so moved the dressers then ended up moving them back but in different sequence. I was speechless! Can you say anything to a man at work.


Simply put - No - as nobody else knows better than THE MAN ......... 😮😐😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very perky. It will be a nice gift. Is it ok to discuss Christmas ? Every time I mention winter here someone tells me it's going to be a bad one. I'd rather think of the prettiness until I have to face the coldness.


Of course one is allowed to mention Christmas, when Lifeline first mentioned it, I was surprised by how close it was - I am not ready to begin planning for that yet, as most of the family birthdays are between now and that date 😕, some really bad NON-planning was happening back then  😐😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not in my house, :XD: :XD: :XD:


Nor mine 😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's a bit grey here this morning, but I don't mind as I have the coven coming. Haven't seen them over the summer so we have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> I am reknitting the top of the boot slipper for DD as l knew l had to make it for the left foit, but l turned everything round snd knitted another right top backward !
> 
> evening Londy, what time is your flight home? Xxxx


My problem is in getting the sizing correct, I seem to see everyone as being smaller than what they actually are. 😦😯😐😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Interesting day today as ds and I took Charlotte to the play centre where Barry is part of the team running it. It is very much children exploring and discovering rather than just keeping them occupied, which is why I came home splattered with paint, wet sand and play-dough!!! Also, it was exhausting!!
> My case is packed and it is an early start for my journey back to the Uk. I am sad to be leaving my family behind but will be very glad to get home and back to normality! See you on the other side!! Xxxx


I hope the trip isn't too wearing on you. Once you get back home, you will be able to skype the family, and I am hoping that the pain of missing them, will be softened by being able to see, and talk with them again xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have cabbages and sprouts. weve had peas a really good crop on them. DH just eats them. they never make it to the pot.


That is what I would do with fresh off the plant peas; afraid cabbages, or sprouts (I take it that they are Brussels sprouts), wouldn't make it out of the seed packet, or Nursery, in my vicinity; as I really don't like them. 😂😂 I am going to try growing something this year. I have had no success with growing anything, for a very long time, but I really want to grow something now; so I am going to begin with Calendula. If I am successful with those, then I will plant a few different varieties of melons, so that I have a good supply through the summer


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly


Yay!! sending you more hugs and well wishes!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just in case you haven't seen this out on the regular Knitting Paradise forum:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359684-1.html#7900905
> 
> It's a pretty daunting task to keep this up to date, but she's done a great job.


That is phenomenal, and I think it will come in very handy for my DH (I hope so, anyway) 😊😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:57 am and 21'C (70'F) and raining. It was hot and humid all weekend and it looks like that will continue.
> I'm in the garage today. It looks like one of the recalls on my car has expired. The service lady didn't say anything when I said I would be in this week. I'll be asking.
> I'm taking my knitting bag with me. They have a nice waiting room.


Enjoy your knitting, what will this project produce; something for you?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have pumpkins and delicata melons, cherry and grape tomatoes that all came from the compost. We had peas that DD planted, but they are done now. We also have Brandywine tomatoes in a pot and wing beans. The whole wing bean plant is edible including the roots.
> I thought home grown peas never making it to the pot was normal


What are wing beans, I have never heard of them, are they anything like string (green) beans? I suppose I could look it up, but it is 2.45am, and I am too lazy at this time of the morning 😂😅😂😅


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> SHE'S HERE SHE JUST ARRIVED LITTLE ELLIA DAE JONES!!!!


yes, yes, yes! welcome Ellia Dae!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We had forgotten how small Oscar was. Still have more things to find in our oft. Hospital have warned her they don't think she will go full term so got to get things organised. She is supposed to be on bed rest but she won't listen. She is in so much pain when she walks. Never mind snot so long now.


In such pain we can only hope she doesn't go full term. Meanwhile tell her Auntie Janet says REST!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have one here. But it had to close because a parent sued because they didn't realise their child's clothing would get dirty and the staff didn't tell them. :shock: :thumbdown:


What a thoroughly ridiculous thing to sue over - what did this woman think children did when they are exploring, and learning - sit in a chair with a book - no pencils, or crayons, of course. I used to send my girls to kindy/playgroup in clothes that were allowed to get dirty - that was most of their clothes - but, you know what, the clothing can be washed ....... or didn't the stupid woman have a washing machine? Some people are just so stupid, and I think the judge should have been dewigged, or lynched, for allowing something so stupid to even get to the Court, to be heard, it should have been laughed out of the Court. 😲😠😈

I will now get off my soapbox 😯😦


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> elcome to the world and knitting paradise little ellia dae....jones is a good name......photos please x


It IS a good name, isn't it. And we have another Connections baby to love.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations! xxxooo


From me too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> What a thoroughly ridiculous thing to sue over - what did this woman think children did when they are exploring, and learning - sit in a chair with a book - no pencils, or crayons, of course. I used to send my girls to kindy/playgroup in clothes that were allowed to get dirty - that was most of their clothes - but, you know what, the clothing can be washed ....... or didn't the stupid woman have a washing machine? Some people are just so stupid, and I think the judge should have been dewigged, or lynched, for allowing something so stupid to even get to the Court, to be heard, it should have been laughed out of the Court. 😲😠😈
> 
> I will now get off my soapbox 😯😦


Yes you get off & I'll get on, what a ridiculous thing to have happened.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The funeral went very well. All friends together. And the airport restaurant produced the lightest, warm from the oven, fruit scones with jam, cream and strawberries. There was a lot else, but they were the best I've ever had. Sarah took Hunter, who behaved impeccably.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> In such pain we can only hope she doesn't go full term. Meanwhile tell her Auntie Janet says REST!


I will tell her, my DH spent the afternoon with her, she let him watch motor racing, he was very happy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I will tell her, my DH spent the afternoon with her, she let him watch motor racing, he was very happy.


Thanks, I hope she listens.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Thunderstorms due this afternoon.Didn't realize Londy's trip was over already. I sure have lost track of time. Safe travels darling girl, Please forgive mispelled words and such. Still on pain meds and am still wozy . I am reading. just have trouble writing very much. Love you all and missed you terribly. Hugs to all. Purly


You're doing just fine dear so good just to read your smiley words!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> elcome to the world and knitting paradise little ellia dae....jones is a good name......photos please x


And from me!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope the trip isn't too wearing on you. Once you get back home, you will be able to skype the family, and I am hoping that the pain of missing them, will be softened by being able to see, and talk with them again xxxx


Thanks Judi, that's all that's keeping me going!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have a good and safe flight home. Looking forward to seeing you soon. Lots of love and hug . Xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It IS a good name, isn't it. And we have another Connections baby to love.


Another one to knit for......Your Hunter's should be done before he's 7, dont worry. :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the world, little Ellia Dae xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Another one to knit for......Your Hunter's should be done before he's 7, dont worry. :XD:


that baby has so many clothes. They collected more presents for him today. I'm going to start on size 6-12 months ready for winter. He is putting on weight fast, so any day now!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening everyone and purple.....The staff have been and my upstairs is shining. Downstairs next week. On school run tomorrow. GS1 goes to work on Saturday for 4 hrs. with his new uniform on.He has to take his college time table so they can fit shifts around it. I think thats considerate of a firm.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening everyone and purple.....The staff have been and my upstairs is shining. Downstairs next week. On school run tomorrow. GS1 goes to work on Saturday for 4 hrs. with his new uniform on.He has to take his college time table so they can fit shifts around it. I think thats considerate of a firm.


They want to keep him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that baby has so many clothes. They collected more presents for him today. I'm going to start on size 6-12 months ready for winter. He is putting on weight fast, so any day now!


Should I do 6 mths? Ive nearly finished it but I csn do a larger one because theres other boys on my list...no problem....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Should I do 6 mths? Ive nearly finished it but I csn do a larger one because theres other boys on my list...no problem....


it's up to you darling; if you have nearly finished and you've been thinking of him while knitting then go with the flow!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> In such pain we can only hope she doesn't go full term. Meanwhile tell her Auntie Janet says REST!


Add Aunty Xiang to that also, with the additional statement that I have had wonderful results, when it comes to pregnant women and resting!
When is her actual due date, if it is still awhile to go, she really doesn't want Bub to come too early.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's up to you darling; if you have nearly finished and you've been thinking of him while knitting then go with the flow!


If its too small it might do your next one :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not ready for Chrissys little boy yet....Tell DD not to rush....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Interesting day today as ds and I took Charlotte to the play centre where Barry is part of the team running it. It is very much children exploring and discovering rather than just keeping them occupied, which is why I came home splattered with paint, wet sand and play-dough!!! Also, it was exhausting!!
> My case is packed and it is an early start for my journey back to the Uk. I am sad to be leaving my family behind but will be very glad to get home and back to normality! See you on the other side!! Xxxx


Have a safe journey home!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> If its too small it might do your next one :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


none planned!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening everyone and purple.....The staff have been and my upstairs is shining. Downstairs next week. On school run tomorrow. GS1 goes to work on Saturday for 4 hrs. with his new uniform on.He has to take his college time table so they can fit shifts around it. I think thats considerate of a firm.


Good morning Susan and Saxy, and anyone else who is around. I just catching up, but this is what I am working on now, does anyone remember the Palm jumper I made awhile ago ........ well I am now on the fourth (and last, I hope) reincarnation, and I think this one will actually fit me properly. So here is what I have done, so far:-


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> none planned!


Hahahahaha, one never knows nahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning Susan and Saxy, and anyone else who is around. I just catching up, but this is what I am working on now, does anyone remember the Palm jumper I made awhile ago ........ well I am now on the fourth (and last, I hope) reincarnation, and I think this one will actually fit me properly. So here is what I have done, so far:-


You are such a clever knitter Judi....You must have plenty concentration. :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just in case you haven't seen this out on the regular Knitting Paradise forum:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359684-1.html#7900905
> 
> It's a pretty daunting task to keep this up to date, but she's done a great job.


I can imagine but she has done a fantastic job!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I make 2 left fronts for sweaters all the time. "Reversing all shaping" doesn't always work in my brain.


If I am making a cardigan, or jacket, that is how I always do mine, then the shapings are the same, and I don't have to keep measuring the finished first side, to make sure they are even. I am also going to try making all the young childrens'jumpers from the top down, then when they have grown up, but not out, I can easily lengthen the item, instead of making an entire new one. At least that is what I hope to be able to do 😆


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's a long trip.


That is what I was thinking!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are such a clever knitter Judi....You must have plenty concentration. :thumbup:


Thanks Susan, but you also are a very clever knitter, I think all the ladies on here are, and one of us are afraid to try new techniques, and I also refuse to give in, as I have a lot of beautiful yarns, that are waiting to be made into their item 😊😉


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have one here. But it had to close because a parent sued because they didn't realise their child's clothing would get dirty and the staff didn't tell them. :shock: :thumbdown:


Wow so a whole company had to loose their jobs and other kids deprived the fun because a parent couldn't wash a set of cloths :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can imagine but she has done a fantastic job!! Thank you for sharing!


Is that recipe book for any of us to use?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> doesn't everybody do that?


Uh No I do not like peas...yuck!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow so a whole company had to loose their jobs and other kids deprived the fun because a parent couldn't wash a set of cloths :roll: :roll:


Hi Binky, that is what it looks like, ridiculous isn't it. The staff lost their jobs, and all of the children, for many generations to come, lost a wonderful Learning Centre


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My problem is in getting the sizing correct, I seem to see everyone as being smaller than what they actually are. 😦😯😐😕


I do that too so I make it by a bigger size and then it is to big and then you don't know whether it will fit in the right season or not :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone, or morning Judi and Londy. Had a lovely time this morning with the Coven. This afternoon I did a load of washing and then started doing a bit more clearing out and tidying. I am absolutely shattered now. Nothing much planned for tomorrow so I will take it easy.

Hope everyone has had a good day, Pearlie, keep taking it easy.

Going to do some very easy crochet now and then have an early night. xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is that recipe book for any of us to use?


I would say so since it was on the forum and she offered to send it out in a different format if needed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes you get off & I'll get on, what a ridiculous thing to have happened.


Ditto from me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning Susan and Saxy, and anyone else who is around. I just catching up, but this is what I am working on now, does anyone remember the Palm jumper I made awhile ago ........ well I am now on the fourth (and last, I hope) reincarnation, and I think this one will actually fit me properly. So here is what I have done, so far:-


It's lovely, Judi!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Everyone's so busy it's hard to keep up! Welcome little Ellia Dae, and welcome home to Purly. I'm glad to hear you're on the road to recovery. And Saxy, it's good that Sarah was able to bring little Hunter to the memorial luncheon. It seems to me that the presence of a new life so much a part of the airshow family would be a comfort to folks who had been there at the time of the crash. Safe travels home, Londy. It sounds like it's been a wonderful trip, but I know it's good to come home too.

I had a busy Labor Day weekend. Friends came over a couple of times to help me clear a load of dead wood out of the back yard. On Sunday, we went to the local "Taste of..." festival and tried foods from different area restaurants -- Thai, Italian, BBQ, and homemade ice cream, all quite tasty. Yesterday I went to knitting at the LYS, misread my pattern, and managed to mess up the lace on the shawl I'm making. Agggghhhhh!!! Thank heaven for lifelines! It's back on the needles now but a good deal shorter than it was when I sat down to knit. I think I may put lifelines in more frequently from now on.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that was just coincidence that it was a weekend. It was the three together that made it magic. Today I have a funeral; a lovely 90+ veteran friend.


I am so sorry for the loss of a friend, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun play centre for the children, but maybe not so much for the adults (unless you like getting covered in all that stuff).  Safe travels, my dear. It will feel so good to you to be back in your own home. xxxooo


Just drest yourself the same way that you would dress the child going to the facility, in play clothes - then have an enjoyable day, reliving (or make new memories of what your toddler hood could have been, if we had that type of facilities) your toddlerhood


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is that recipe book for any of us to use?


Absolutely. I saved it on a flash drive so that I have it available when I want to search for a recipe or information.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would say so since it was on the forum and she offered to send it out in a different format if needed.


This is about the 5th edition and she makes improvements all the time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Thunderstorms due this afternoon.Didn't realize Londy's trip was over already. I sure have lost track of time. Safe travels darling girl, Please forgive mispelled words and such. Still on pain meds and am still wozy . I am reading. just have trouble writing very much. Love you all and missed you terribly. Hugs to all. Purly


Just do as you are able, we are just so happy that we have y ou back 💗💖💓💜


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> SHE'S HERE SHE JUST ARRIVED LITTLE ELLIA DAE JONES!!!!


Congratulations, does the family live close to you?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice wrote:
SHE'S HERE SHE JUST ARRIVED LITTLE ELLIA DAE JONES!!!!


Congratulations, does the family live close to you?


Congratulations to all....hope Mom and baby are doing great.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I won....a tin of beans and sausages. 2 chocolate biscuits and $2. What am I going to do with it? haha. but we had a good giggle, and thats the main thing.
> 
> {Purley,,,,are you being good?????


Well done, you always seem to win 😉😊


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Congratulations, does the family live close to you?


Yes they do and I have an adorable picture of her I just want to ok it with dad before I post it, I haven't seen her yet but my nephew emailed it to me and it is of her and my Dad watch this space....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> binkbrice wrote:
> SHE'S HERE SHE JUST ARRIVED LITTLE ELLIA DAE JONES!!!!
> 
> Congratulations, does the family live close to you?
> ...


They are doing good Mom is re-leaved it is over she was miserable she is a teeny tiny thing I want to tell her to eat a sandwich or something!!! :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening everyone, or morning Judi and Londy. Had a lovely time this morning with the Coven. This afternoon I did a load of washing and then started doing a bit more clearing out and tidying. I am absolutely shattered now. Nothing much planned for tomorrow so I will take it easy.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day, Pearlie, keep taking it easy.
> 
> Going to do some very easy crochet now and then have an early night. xxxxx


Sleep well, hope you feel better in the morning xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would say so since it was on the forum and she offered to send it out in a different format if needed.


Excellent, I have a use for it 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would say so since it was on the forum and she offered to send it out in a different format if needed.


Excellent, I have a use for it 😊


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to the world little Ellia Dae and Hunter.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here she is


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purly so good to see you here is a picture of the monster pants finished


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here she is


Oh, what a great picture. She is beautiful!  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here she is


Beautiful.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Interesting day today as ds and I took Charlotte to the play centre where Barry is part of the team running it. It is very much children exploring and discovering rather than just keeping them occupied, which is why I came home splattered with paint, wet sand and play-dough!!! Also, it was exhausting!!
> My case is packed and it is an early start for my journey back to the Uk. I am sad to be leaving my family behind but will be very glad to get home and back to normality! See you on the other side!! Xxxx


That's what teaching is like except they give the teachers 25 students


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here she is


Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Welcome to the world little Ellia Dae and Hunter.


It's lovely to see you calling in, hope you are getting plenty of rest and maybe you have a carer or helper?
Do you think Jean will come back sometimes?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here she is


Lovely photo. Your Dad is looking good. Say hello to him and your Mum for me xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning. I slept like a log. Just having a cup of coffee while i come to.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Managed to force myself out of bed, l could have stayed there today. Going to take it easy as l have WI meeting tonight.

Hope londy is having a good flight home. Will be glad when she is back.

Love and hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Managed to force myself out of bed, l could have stayed there today. Going to take it easy as l have WI meeting tonight.

Hope londy is having a good flight home. Will be glad when she is back.

Love and hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. 11'C Ive got my heating on. I was cold in the night and had to snuggle right down. We are on school pickup today for GS2. this is his last year. Have a great day, I'm catching up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here she is


Wonderful. Doesnt that melt your heart...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Add Aunty Xiang to that also, with the additional statement that I have had wonderful results, when it comes to pregnant women and resting!
> When is her actual due date, if it is still awhile to go, she really doesn't want Bub to come too early.


Due at end of October but she is having a planned CS so that makes it earlier. Plus she has gestational diabetes so if the baby starts to get too big they will get him out. Her main problem is her pelvis problem which is so painful. I think she realises she has to rest, especially with her wonderful KP Aunties telling her to do it too!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning Susan and Saxy, and anyone else who is around. I just catching up, but this is what I am working on now, does anyone remember the Palm jumper I made awhile ago ........ well I am now on the fourth (and last, I hope) reincarnation, and I think this one will actually fit me properly. So here is what I have done, so far:-


Wow! I don't think I would knit that more than once. Let's hope it fits. It's glorious.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Good morning Susan and Saxy, and anyone else who is around. I just catching up, but this is what I am working on now, does anyone remember the Palm jumper I made awhile ago ........ well I am now on the fourth (and last, I hope) reincarnation, and I think this one will actually fit me properly. So here is what I have done, so far:-


Looking good, lots of work in that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Welcome to the world little Ellia Dae and Hunter.


thank you. No pictures of Hunter yet I'm afraid. Mum's choice.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here she is


adorable. Your Dad looks good too, if a little apprehensive!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Due at end of October but she is having a planned CS so that makes it earlier. Plus she has gestational diabetes so if the baby starts to get too big they will get him out. Her main problem is her pelvis problem which is so painful. I think she realises she has to rest, especially with her wonderful KP Aunties telling her to do it too!!


Does she realise we really care about her? I hope so.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Here she is


Beautiful baby & obviously proud GGD. Congratulations!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Purly so good to see you here is a picture of the monster pants finished


Love them. What pattern did you use, I want to make some for GS4


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Does she realise we really care about her? I hope so.


I certainly hope so, she is very aware of how special you all are to me.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all, just got back from my slimming club not 1lb lost this week, butter than put on! Just been to pick up my GS from nursery, he was so pleased to see me. Took ages to get away as he needed to show me everything! Do t think he's going to be any trouble being there. Just dreading when he stays all morning& he realises they do singing, he hates that! 
Have a good day / evening everyone. Love to you all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Does she realise we really care about her? I hope so.


Yes, I hope she does. We want both her and the baby to be well. What will they do about the pelvis issue after she has delivered her baby or will the problem go away then?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, I hope she does. We want both her and the baby to be well. What will they do about the pelvis issue after she has delivered her baby or will the problem go away then?


Her condition is SPD, which is a condition that effects pregnant women. It should clear when baby is here. My niece had it while pregnant & was in a wheelchair but was fine as soon as her baby was delivered. Hope my Kaz will be the same. Thank you for caring! X


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here she is


What a beautiful moment! I hope you can save that photo to frame for them both. I'm at an age where I think electronic things will go poof or the device will not work. I want you to have this photo forever. May I say baby is beautiful and grandpa is handsome?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My cousin asked me to make them and sent me a picture, I found the pattern on Ravelry!


Thank you for telling me. I will look,for it. My friend has twin grand babies but they are 5 so too old but one has a 6 month old who would be just right I think.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes thanks, almost everything is good. In the time you were away from us, I have had baby twin girls added to my grandchildren. They are 9 months old now, and are cheeky little dots


I must have missed this page when catching up. So,glad to,see it. You all shine with joy! Just lovely!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sadly it isn't mine, it was a yarn shop in Petone, just north of Wellington, pretty expensive but gorgeous Yarn!


I was feeling bad that my yarn isn't as organized as yours...envy bad.  
(First time I got the smiles onto here)


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you got some professional advice Polly and are OK with the results! Always here to put in my twopence worth!!


Worth much much more than twopence I'm headed there today to give him his $50 after the knitting group. The knit group were not there last week. Hope they are this week. I'm going to try the chart!! Wish me luck. On my other pattern I wrote out all 25 rows with yarn overs and ssk and other symbles (spell check didn't correct symbles?? ) with 28 stitch repeats. I like a challenge but have gotten up to my chin almost over my head.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Her condition is SPD, which is a condition that effects pregnant women. It should clear when baby is here. My niece had it while pregnant & was in a wheelchair but was fine as soon as her baby was delivered. Hope my Kaz will be the same. Thank you for caring! X


Oh, that's good to hear. I hope she's back to normal quickly after baby arrives.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wonderful. Doesnt that melt your heart...


Yes it does can't wait to get to hold her!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> adorable. Your Dad looks good too, if a little apprehensive!


He is always afraid he is going to hurt them so he is leery of holding them but once he does he just melts!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Love them. What pattern did you use, I want to make some for GS4


It's on ravelry called monster pants I think!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off for a bit this morning as we have an appt.

Hope you all are enjoying your day and that Londy is enjoying her flight home!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> It's on ravelry called monster pants I think!


I shall go & look, thanks


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls I'm on my iPad so the spelling will be worse than ever. We've been to see the family and I've bought 2 pairs of trousers designer haha per una. I for 
Got to tell you about my charity bargain. On Friday I got a brand new, never been on the ground pair of k shoes.....$5. I've had to get the next size trousers bigger, I'm growing all the time but not in height. Hope you've all had a good day and purley is better again and londy has a safe journey.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off for a bit this morning as we have an appt.
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying your day and that Londy is enjoying her flight home!


Hope your appointment goes well....
Xxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky have you had your day in court. I hope I am not giving sadness by asking, but have thought of you often.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Binky have you had your day in court. I hope I am not giving sadness by asking, but have thought of you often.


No not yet in fact it is the 18th and it looks good to go but we will know then if we get to have an actual hearing so we still won't get to see him for awhile :-(


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I shall go & look, thanks


Your welcome and don't forget to print the pattern for the eyes and teeth!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here she is


Such a beautiful photo, trim and place in a frame, and place on the photo wall xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Due at end of October but she is having a planned CS so that makes it earlier. Plus she has gestational diabetes so if the baby starts to get too big they will get him out. Her main problem is her pelvis problem which is so painful. I think she realises she has to rest, especially with her wonderful KP Aunties telling her to do it too!!


Oh, I am so glad to hear that, it also took my DD a while to realise that she really had to rest. It took a stay in hospital, and her big sister and myself threatening to tie her down, and take the children with us, before she consented to rest. Her DH was even telling her to leave things alone, for him to do when he got home from work. Her older sister and I would go each day to help with the kids, and also do the household stuff for her. She had to stay pregnant until 34 weeks, otherwise she had to go to Adelaide, because that is where the only NICU facility in the state, and that is what made her begin resting properly. In our town we have the highest level of Nursery in the country region, but not a high enough level for pre-34 weeks. Once the prem babies get to 34 weeks, they come to our hospital (if the family is from the north of the state). Fortunately, DD held on until se was 37 weeks.

Please give your daughter a hug from me, and tell her my thoughts are with her, and I will wait patiently for a photo of her beautiful baby to be posted 💓💖💗💝💜


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! I don't think I would knit that more than once. Let's hope it fits. It's glorious.


Thanks Saxy, I am just one of those people who refuse to give up, and since I have been on this site, communicating with all of my international friends, I have become even more determined to complete the projects I begin.

All of you have helped me to heal, and become stronger within myself. So I thank all of you, for being who you are. You are all lovely, non-judgemental women, and I love you all. 💗💖💓💕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> thank you. No pictures of Hunter yet I'm afraid. Mum's choice.


Definitely mum's choice, she only wants to keep him to herself for a while, and I don't hold that against her at all. The photo will just be that much more special xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi all, just got back from my slimming club not 1lb lost this week, butter than put on! Just been to pick up my GS from nursery, he was so pleased to see me. Took ages to get away as he needed to show me everything! Do t think he's going to be any trouble being there. Just dreading when he stays all morning& he realises they do singing, he hates that!
> Have a good day / evening everyone. Love to you all.


He will get around that, somehow, and in his own special way, I'm sure of that. hahahaha


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What a lovely photo, with the kiwi princess, I love those times, when the children are cuddled up with me. Right now I am cuddled up with the fur children


There is great character in your pup's face. You look so comfortable. I'd like to be.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan, and yes Spring has started, but we won't get the warmer weather for a week, or so - we are still getting the last days of Winter. Our seasons don't really line up with the official dates, and I really think tat we have only 2 seasons here - and those seasons are Hot, and Cold; the only other change is how much rain in either of those 2 seasons 😮


It has been so warm and humid I can't wait for fall. If I have to wed an air condition specialist next year, I WILL! Fans just don't do it. . I went to knit group but none of us can figure out what the symbol says. It decreases but doesn't increase. Must be an error. I'm going to interweave to see if I get help. I may have to embroider a stem. It's called stem pattern. Driving me up a wall. Maybe I'm just overtired.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hahaha ..... you wouldn't be saying that if you saw how many I have around the place hahaha


I think 
Ike bunnies they reproduce...one becomes three.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Her condition is SPD, which is a condition that effects pregnant women. It should clear when baby is here. My niece had it while pregnant & was in a wheelchair but was fine as soon as her baby was delivered. Hope my Kaz will be the same. Thank you for caring! X


Chris, I just looked up SPD, and if it is the condition (there are a few conditions using these letters) I was reading, tell your daughter that I do know what she is experiencing. I experienced that when I was carrying DD4, and I really feel for her xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Purple, I will have to put in a more up to date one, after we see them tomorrow - it is Father's Day here, and unfortunately Miss M has Influenza B and pneumonia, and is too ill to be going anywhere at the moment. They were going to go camping, but that has had to be postponed, until the entire family is well enough.


Sad to have to postpone. Wishing you all better soon.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The scarf is looking good, well done Lorraine 😊


Pretty color. She is neat.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I must have missed this page when catching up. So,glad to,see it. You all shine with joy! Just lovely!


Thanks Polly, I think I originally posted that photo around the end of April, or the beginning of May.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was feeling bad that my yarn isn't as organized as yours...envy bad.
> (First time I got the smiles onto here)


Never feel bad about organisation of your stash compared to another's stash. We are all different, therefore have very different organisational skills - I have absolutely NO organisational skills at all


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Worth much much more than twopence I'm headed there today to give him his $50 after the knitting group. The knit group were not there last week. Hope they are this week. I'm going to try the chart!! Wish me luck. On my other pattern I wrote out all 25 rows with yarn overs and ssk and other symbles (spell check didn't correct symbles?? ) with 28 stitch repeats. I like a challenge but have gotten up to my chin almost over my head.


Wow, you are very diligent. I don't think I would be able to that - I love working with charts, because I can see what the pattern is supposed to look like; whereas with a written pattern, I get lost in the endless instructions. Now that I know that I can read charts easily, I will always try and find a pattern that is charted, but I don't mind if it has a written pattern as well


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm on my iPad so the spelling will be worse than ever. We've been to see the family and I've bought 2 pairs of trousers designer haha per una. I for
> Got to tell you about my charity bargain. On Friday I got a brand new, never been on the ground pair of k shoes.....$5. I've had to get the next size trousers bigger, I'm growing all the time but not in height. Hope you've all had a good day and purley is better again and londy has a safe journey.


Have you told your doc about your weight gain? It might have something to do with one, or more, of your medications, and he might be able to help you xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wow, you are very diligent. I don't think I would be able to that - I love working with charts, because I can see what the pattern is supposed to look like; whereas with a written pattern, I get lost in the endless instructions. Now that I know that I can read charts easily, I will always try and find a pattern that is charted, but I don't mind if it has a written pattern as well


I just. Contacted interweave for help. I've done the whole top of the sweater so want to finish it. I hope they can help. If it was easier I might have used the chart but this one has me stumped!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> There is great character in your pup's face. You look so comfortable. I'd like to be.


Polly, I have learned how to relax over the last 10 years, or so. Now it doesn't take me long to get into relax mode, learning how to spin also helped me to relax as well. When I am spinning, or reading, I go into my own world, and I don't hear when someone is talking to me


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It has been so warm and humid I can't wait for fall. If I have to wed an air condition specialist next year, I WILL! Fans just don't do it. . I went to knit group but none of us can figure out what the symbol says. It decreases but doesn't increase. Must be an error. I'm going to interweave to see if I get help. I may have to embroider a stem. It's called stem pattern. Driving me up a wall. Maybe I'm just overtired.


What is the symbol, havé you shown it on here; someone might know what it is


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi


jollypolly said:


> I think
> Ike bunnies they reproduce...one becomes three.


I think you are correct, mine just seem to multiply all the time 😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Sad to have to postpone. Wishing you all better soon.


I think they will probably go camping this weekend, the weather is supposed to be absolutely perfect, which wasn't what the weather was last weekend, it was far too cold to have babies camping out, it was also raining 😕


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Up with the larks this morning its only 9'C there is dew on the outside windows....Autumn is definitely here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Saxy, I am just one of those people who refuse to give up, and since I have been on this site, communicating with all of my international friends, I have become even more determined to complete the projects I begin.
> 
> All of you have helped me to heal, and become stronger within myself. So I thank all of you, for being who you are. You are all lovely, non-judgemental women, and I love you all. 💗💖💓💕


AWWW judi. Thankyou for that, I love you too, and all my other nutty knitting sisters... :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Have you told your doc about your weight gain? It might have something to do with one, or more, of your medications, and he might be able to help you xx


I think itw more to do with what goes in my mouth


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Saxy, I am just one of those people who refuse to give up, and since I have been on this site, communicating with all of my international friends, I have become even more determined to complete the projects I begin.
> 
> All of you have helped me to heal, and become stronger within myself. So I thank all of you, for being who you are. You are all lovely, non-judgemental women, and I love you all. 💗💖💓💕


Judi, l think you have expressed how all of us feel, you are all so loving and caring and even though we are miles apart we have such a special closeness. I too love you all xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, the sun is trying to break through the mist and as Susan says autumn has arrived.

WELCOME HOME LONDY XXXXXXXXXXX

Had a good evrning at the WI. We had a talk by one of our members who had worked at England's highest security mental prison, Broadmoor. It was quite an insite into what hoes on there.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning Susan and Saxy, and anyone else who is around. I just catching up, but this is what I am working on now, does anyone remember the Palm jumper I made awhile ago ........ well I am now on the fourth (and last, I hope) reincarnation, and I think this one will actually fit me properly. So here is what I have done, so far:-


Wow, that looks tricky, you clever girl!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I arrived home at 9 am this morning after travelling for 36 hours, I am now completely spaced out but daren't have a sleep or I won't sleep tonight! The journey was tough, there's no getting away from it and it will be a while before I attempt it again. Met a nice lady on the second leg, from Auckland to Hong Kong, we felt like we had known each other for years by the time we got off the plane!! On the last leg, my tummy was upset but thankfully, I had an aisle seat and wasn't far from the loo but still embarrassing to be getting out of your seat every 5 minutes! Also, someone was taken ill and they had to have an ambulance waiting when we got to Heathrow, which was a bit upsetting. Just trying to catch up, will be back with you later! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Everyone's so busy it's hard to keep up! Welcome little Ellia Dae, and welcome home to Purly. I'm glad to hear you're on the road to recovery. And Saxy, it's good that Sarah was able to bring little Hunter to the memorial luncheon. It seems to me that the presence of a new life so much a part of the airshow family would be a comfort to folks who had been there at the time of the crash. Safe travels home, Londy. It sounds like it's been a wonderful trip, but I know it's good to come home too.
> 
> I had a busy Labor Day weekend. Friends came over a couple of times to help me clear a load of dead wood out of the back yard. On Sunday, we went to the local "Taste of..." festival and tried foods from different area restaurants -- Thai, Italian, BBQ, and homemade ice cream, all quite tasty. Yesterday I went to knitting at the LYS, misread my pattern, and managed to mess up the lace on the shawl I'm making. Agggghhhhh!!! Thank heaven for lifelines! It's back on the needles now but a good deal shorter than it was when I sat down to knit. I think I may put lifelines in more frequently from now on.


DIL was downhearted because her scarf was growing so slowly and I tried to convince her that the joy is in the knitting, not necessarily the finishing so I might try that one of you too!! I must remember to tell her about lifelines!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here she is


What a little beauty, many congratulations!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

So glad you are home safely. I suppose meeting up in London tomorrow is out if the question! Only kidding, get plenty of rest and take it easy. Really really glad you are back. Luv u lots xxxxxx.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was feeling bad that my yarn isn't as organized as yours...envy bad.
> (First time I got the smiles onto here)


Haha, my yarn is in total chaos in four assorted boxes in one of my wardrobes. If I want something, I have to taake them all out and rummage!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Worth much much more than twopence I'm headed there today to give him his $50 after the knitting group. The knit group were not there last week. Hope they are this week. I'm going to try the chart!! Wish me luck. On my other pattern I wrote out all 25 rows with yarn overs and ssk and other symbles (spell check didn't correct symbles?? ) with 28 stitch repeats. I like a challenge but have gotten up to my chin almost over my head.


Just take it easy, use your lifeline and breathe, you'll be fine!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Saxy, I am just one of those people who refuse to give up, and since I have been on this site, communicating with all of my international friends, I have become even more determined to complete the projects I begin.
> 
> All of you have helped me to heal, and become stronger within myself. So I thank all of you, for being who you are. You are all lovely, non-judgemental women, and I love you all. 💗💖💓💕


Love you more!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think
> Ike bunnies they reproduce...one becomes three.


Erm, I think you need two to get three !! Just sayin'!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you are home safely. I suppose meeting up in London tomorrow is out if the question! Only kidding, get plenty of rest and take it easy. Really really glad you are back. Luv u lots xxxxxx.


Would have loved to but so much cleaning and re-stocking the cupboards to do..........! See you soon though!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Erm, I think you need two to get three !! Just sayin'!!!


Hmmmm maybe it should have been earthworms, they are hermaphrodites, and do not need another earthworm to reproduce.😮😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love you more!! xxx


Hehehe 💖


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Would have loved to but so much cleaning and re-stocking the cupboards to do..........! See you soon though!! xxxx


Dont you go doing too much. Xxx .Hope your tum is ok very soon xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hmmmm maybe it should have been earthworms, they are hermaphrodites, and do not need another earthworm to reproduce.😮😮


Aah, that's a bit sad!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Dont you go doing too much. Xxx .Hope your tum is ok very soon xxxxx


Thanks dear, not going anywhere today, justin case Going to put my feet up and watch a film on TV now and I might even do a bit of knitting!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Judi, l think you have expressed how all of us feel, you are all so loving and caring and even though we are miles apart we have such a special closeness. I too love you all xxx


I completely agree. I love you all, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, the sun is trying to break through the mist and as Susan says autumn has arrived.
> 
> WELCOME HOME LONDY XXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Had a good evrning at the WI. We had a talk by one of our members who had worked at England's highest security mental prison, Broadmoor. It was quite an insite into what hoes on there.


That would have been an interesting talk to hear.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I arrived home at 9 am this morning after travelling for 36 hours, I am now completely spaced out but daren't have a sleep or I won't sleep tonight! The journey was tough, there's no getting away from it and it will be a while before I attempt it again. Met a nice lady on the second leg, from Auckland to Hong Kong, we felt like we had known each other for years by the time we got off the plane!! On the last leg, my tummy was upset but thankfully, I had an aisle seat and wasn't far from the loo but still embarrassing to be getting out of your seat every 5 minutes! Also, someone was taken ill and they had to have an ambulance waiting when we got to Heathrow, which was a bit upsetting. Just trying to catch up, will be back with you later! xxxxxxx


Glad you're home safe and sound. Sorry you had those tummy issues. Hope it all gets better soon. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Oh, I am so glad to hear that, it also took my DD a while to realise that she really had to rest. It took a stay in hospital, and her big sister and myself threatening to tie her down, and take the children with us, before she consented to rest. Her DH was even telling her to leave things alone, for him to do when he got home from work. Her older sister and I would go each day to help with the kids, and also do the household stuff for her. She had to stay pregnant until 34 weeks, otherwise she had to go to Adelaide, because that is where the only NICU facility in the state, and that is what made her begin resting properly. In our town we have the highest level of Nursery in the country region, but not a high enough level for pre-34 weeks. Once the prem babies get to 34 weeks, they come to our hospital (if the family is from the north of the state). Fortunately, DD held on until se was 37 weeks.
> 
> Please give your daughter a hug from me, and tell her my thoughts are with her, and I will wait patiently for a photo of her beautiful baby to be posted 💓💖💗💝💜


Thanks Judi for your kind words, it means so much to me. I know I keep on about it on here but I'm sort of people I can talk to. She went to hospital today & has to see the consultant now every week, also another scan tomorrow to see how big he is! It's not easy being a grandparent is it! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That would have been an interesting talk to hear.


It was, a bit gruesome in some places, but mostly amusing. The lady had worked there for 16 years.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Its turned out a sunny afternoon but we have wind...Well I dont, but the weather has.

Londy...welcome home. You might sleep for 2 days...This is going to take some getting over.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was, a bit gruesome in some places, but mostly amusing. The lady had worked there for 16 years.


I can imagine it would be a bit gruesome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I arrived home at 9 am this morning after travelling for 36 hours, I am now completely spaced out but daren't have a sleep or I won't sleep tonight! The journey was tough, there's no getting away from it and it will be a while before I attempt it again. Met a nice lady on the second leg, from Auckland to Hong Kong, we felt like we had known each other for years by the time we got off the plane!! On the last leg, my tummy was upset but thankfully, I had an aisle seat and wasn't far from the loo but still embarrassing to be getting out of your seat every 5 minutes! Also, someone was taken ill and they had to have an ambulance waiting when we got to Heathrow, which was a bit upsetting. Just trying to catch up, will be back with you later! xxxxxxx


Welcome home....rest well!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> DIL was downhearted because her scarf was growing so slowly and I tried to convince her that the joy is in the knitting, not necessarily the finishing so I might try that one of you too!! I must remember to tell her about lifelines!!


Tell her about Lifeline's what..... :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome home....rest well!


From me too :-D


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have had another lovely day. Went with my Army ladies to Amberley museum. Lots going on, between us we bought books, pottery made there, woodturning made there, a walking stick, made specially to size and food and drink! I bought a mug with several different Landrovers on it. The sun was baking hot all day, so I wore my new hat. Spent a lot of time sitting and talking - now there's a surprise!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I have had another lovely day. Went with my Army ladies to Amberley museum. Lots going on, between us we bought books, pottery made there, woodturning made there, a walking stick, made specially to size and food and drink! I bought a mug with several different Landrovers on it. The sun was baking hot all day, so I wore my new hat. Spent a lot of time sitting and talking - now there's a surprise!


I love it there! Got very happy memories of taking my girls there. Do they still have the bus that goes round? Sounds as though you had a very nice time too
:thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Welcome home Londy!!!

Xiang we are definitely a lucky group of people to have found and made such special connections and I too love you all dearly!!

Off to get the stuff to make lasagna for dinner I have been down with a severe allergy attack since Monday and want a home cooked meal tonight.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Welcome home Londy!!!
> 
> Xiang we are definitely a lucky group of people to have found and made such special connections and I too love you all dearly!!
> 
> Off to get the stuff to make lasagna for dinner I have been down with a severe allergy attack since Monday and want a home cooked meal tonight.


Enjoy!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I love it there! Got very happy memories of taking my girls there. Do they still have the bus that goes round? Sounds as though you had a very nice time too
> :thumbup:


we went on both the bus and the train! The train was best.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have had another lovely day. Went with my Army ladies to Amberley museum. Lots going on, between us we bought books, pottery made there, woodturning made there, a walking stick, made specially to size and food and drink! I bought a mug with several different Landrovers on it. The sun was baking hot all day, so I wore my new hat. Spent a lot of time sitting and talking - now there's a surprise!


So pleased uou had a lovely day xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> we went on both the bus and the train! The train was best.


Don't remember the train, shall have to take the GSs there next year!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome home, Londy. I'm glad you made it home safely.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am thinking that I might need to look for these colouring books also, my older GK'S might enjoy them a bit better than the books that are readily available in the stores here. My DD'S might also enjoy them, I think DD2 will enjoy them the most xxxooo


Annie's had a bunch of coloring books. The RVs were my favorite. I'm using the cats coloring book for quilt appliqué design ideas.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I rarely get my hair done at a beauty parlor but I was late meeting friends for dinner and felt yuk so went to just get wash and blow dry. The beauty parlor person brushed it til it was a,foot high and looked like I'd been in. Strong wind. So she took curling iron and blower and kept spraying hair spray. I suggested she might try duck tape but she didn't get it. ..the tape nor the joke. Finally she said she thought I looked great. I didn't but I was,late to meet my friends so I paid and left. I combed and calmed it best I could and friends are kind not to,comment. On the highway I read the exit sign wrong and headed back to my city so had to get off again and was 10 minutes late instead of early!! Dinner was nice. Glad I am home tho. I've not heard from interweave about the pattern so I'm on pins and needles!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Where in Walmart are they with the regular books?


I found the coloring books on the shelf with books in one Walmart and on an end cap in another. Annie's sent me computer email showing about 10 coloring books and three posters to color but I thought the posters were high price. Aileen's art supplies had a sign outside saying they have coloring books. Barnes snd noble had them at the door.i think I saw them at AC Moore in the area with jigsaw puzzles. I hope you find some you like.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the pizza party is over and I have to say it was a lot of fun! One of B& L's friends brought their parents so I had someone of my own generation to talk to and they were delightful, both knitters for charity and Joy also sews and brought me a lovely bread holder made from NZ fabric. L's brothers also turned up and I haven't seen one of them since the wedding 11 years ago! The pizza was delicious as was the Pavlova and trifle for dessert! They've all gone home now and we're all cleared up. L's birthday tomorrow so more festivities, no doubt!!


Attractive fabric and will be useful. Fun times!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That would be really hard for both your Aunt, and the children. There are people here, whose grand children live OS, and they use Skype, or if both families use Apple products, they use FaceTime, and in this way, the children know who grandma is, and if the families are ever able to visit each other, then the grand children do not see the grand parents as strangers 😊


It's wonderful what technology can do today. My aunt hasn't mastered the cell phone yet. Her hub goes on line to my cousin but I don't think he does the other things you mention. It's important to know your grandparents. I wish I'd asked mine about their childhood because now I want to k ow and they are gone. I think we all should tape record our history for them to hear later. Are there still tape recorders?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jolly, Miss M was full of beans, when we got to her home for lunch with her parents, and other grand parents, but she will quite probably be very tired this afternoon/evening. I don't know if she will. E allowed to go back to school tomorrow, or if her doctor wants to check her over first - she will probably want to go back to school, so she can see all of her friends - she hasn't been well enough to play with her little friends, who live next door to her, so she is getting desparately to see, and ply with, other kids besides her sisters😕


Wishing speedy recovery.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I get all my children's, and baby, patterns free from different sites on the net. There are also a lot of patterns on the net, that I would like to make for myself, but I will buy some book patterns, if there is more than one pattern, that I like, in any of the books that I am interested in. I also have the entire set of Jean Greenhow books of different dolls, picnic sets, and different foods.I am hoping to knit a doll for each of the grand children, and each doll will have the facial feature of the child receiving any particular doll. Às I feel up to it, I am hoping to make each child a collection of dolls, sort of a family group, including pets.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you find the patterns that you like in the books, but don't forget to check on the internet, for the possibility of finding those patterns offered for free.


Because I have no self control I have to not search for patterns because with the free ones I end up with others that add up. I have about 200 on my PDF file and want son to put them on a gadget so if iPad breaks I won't lose them. A lot are free and quite lovely. I have two sweaters in progress and am impatient for interweave to help me with one that has me stumped. I've been so tired I don't even knit at night. Just tuckered out from the garage and getting son ready for college. My friend gave me a crochet afghan pattern her sister in law made...flower motifs..I want to do that this winter.The dolls sound like great gifts for the children. Especially if you can personalize them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a lovely day although a bit chilly. Might try and do a bit of gardening today and then l must finish DDs other slipper sock.
> 
> Londy, im glad the bbq went well and you had someone to talk knitting and sewing to. Love the bread basket. Happy Birthday Lorraiine, have a lovely day.
> 
> ...


Purple, he is living on borrowed time he didn't ask me, (either he is dumb or he thinks i am.) he informed me he is buying a van and will put it on my driveway. I bit my lip but he is mistaken, I wanted to not speak in anger but soon as I get the tone out of my voce I am telling him 'no way!'


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's certainly true in my case, without Skype, precious time here in NZ would have been wasted while Charlotte and I got to the know each other!


What I think is admirable is that you try to do all you can to have a relationship.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had something give me a very severe eye allergy so I'm not able to read or keep up very well. I'm now on the path to recovery, but it's been awful.
> 
> I worked on emptying boxes of magazines and books on Tuesday (which I think is the culprit with dust mites and inks) and woke up Wednesday with swollen itchy eyee. By the end of the day, the eyes were black & blue and red and very puffy as to where my eyes were almost swollen closed. Dr. said to take Benedryl tablets and eye drops...some relief by Thursday night, but back again Friday so I saw the Dr. on Saturday and am now on prednisone (steroids) and antibiotic eye gel. There's been some relief today with the swelling, but the eyes are now itchy, blurry, teary and the tears sting like heck. I didn't have any pain until today and it's pretty bad. Dr. says give the steroids another day before we decide if something else needs to be done. So, I sit here listening to TV because it's just about all I can do. Can't knit or crochet as I need to see what I'm doing. I've been able to cook and also do laundry, but not much else.
> 
> ...


When I went thru boxes from the garage a purple spider came over the side and ran for the grass. He didn't have to run because I was running the opposite direction. I'm careful not to put my hands anywhere without looking for critters now. Be careful. Breather like they use for painting or safety goggles would help but are so uncomfortable. Your reaction is probably more uncomfortable. Hope you recoup quickly.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And that is most important :thumbup:


It sounds pretty. I had a flat stained glass bluebird necklace I wore with tops it suited and it broke midway. I need to get it mended.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, my yarn is in total chaos in four assorted boxes in one of my wardrobes. If I want something, I have to taake them all out and rummage!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


And most of my yarn is in my chest freezer, which is no longer required for frozen foods, and yes it is switched off; although I could have left it switched on so that any houdini minded type, would not survI've long enough to damage my fibres hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Judi for your kind words, it means so much to me. I know I keep on about it on here but I'm sort of people I can talk to. She went to hospital today & has to see the consultant now every week, also another scan tomorrow to see how big he is! It's not easy being a grandparent is it! Xx


Yes, I think that being a grandparent is quite tricky, at times ....... but I think that being a parent is far more difficult (for me, anyway) than being a grandparent


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Welcome home Londy!!!
> 
> Xiang we are definitely a lucky group of people to have found and made such special connections and I too love you all dearly!!
> 
> Off to get the stuff to make lasagna for dinner I have been down with a severe allergy attack since Monday and want a home cooked meal tonight.


Enjoy you wonderful lasagna. I can't make a decent one atm, as my oven died, and it doesn't look as good when it is made in a microwave, and the correct look is as important as the taste (for me, anyway) 😀😅😂😅😀


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> we went on both the bus and the train! The train was best.


I absolutely love travelling by train, but really don't like travelling on buses; because they do not have enough legroom for my long legs. 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's wonderful what technology can do today. My aunt hasn't mastered the cell phone yet. Her hub goes on line to my cousin but I don't think he does the other things you mention. It's important to know your grandparents. I wish I'd asked mine about their childhood because now I want to k ow and they are gone. I think we all should tape record our history for them to hear later. Are there still tape recorders?


Audio is now recorded digitally, and can be kept on a Cd, or an mp3, or 4, player; or whatever the latest technology is, in that field. I am not sure what is available in audio gadgets now


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Purple, he is living on borrowed time he didn't ask me, (either he is dumb or he thinks i am.) he informed me he is buying a van and will put it on my driveway. I bit my lip but he is mistaken, I wanted to not speak in anger but soon as I get the tone out of my voce I am telling him 'no way!'


Sounds like he is one whom takes a mile, when he has hardly been given an inch. Do you think he might want to make use of your fridge, if he accidentally buys too much food? 😲😨😱😈


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. S ewing group here's this am so I'll catch up later. Luv u all xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls16'C Its warm and sunny so we shall be having a run out later. No wonder I dont get much knitting done.Hope you sll had a good night/day and I expect Londy will be atsixes and sevens with her sleep.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Tell her about Lifeline's what..... :twisted: :twisted:


Hehehehe!! :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have had another lovely day. Went with my Army ladies to Amberley museum. Lots going on, between us we bought books, pottery made there, woodturning made there, a walking stick, made specially to size and food and drink! I bought a mug with several different Landrovers on it. The sun was baking hot all day, so I wore my new hat. Spent a lot of time sitting and talking - now there's a surprise!


Sounds like the perfect therapy for you dear!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Welcome home Londy!!!
> 
> Xiang we are definitely a lucky group of people to have found and made such special connections and I too love you all dearly!!
> 
> Off to get the stuff to make lasagna for dinner I have been down with a severe allergy attack since Monday and want a home cooked meal tonight.


Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I rarely get my hair done at a beauty parlor but I was late meeting friends for dinner and felt yuk so went to just get wash and blow dry. The beauty parlor person brushed it til it was a,foot high and looked like I'd been in. Strong wind. So she took curling iron and blower and kept spraying hair spray. I suggested she might try duck tape but she didn't get it. ..the tape nor the joke. Finally she said she thought I looked great. I didn't but I was,late to meet my friends so I paid and left. I combed and calmed it best I could and friends are kind not to,comment. On the highway I read the exit sign wrong and headed back to my city so had to get off again and was 10 minutes late instead of early!! Dinner was nice. Glad I am home tho. I've not heard from interweave about the pattern so I'm on pins and needles!!!


I'm sure your hair looked lovely, a picture would be nice!    Hope Interweave get back to you soon so you can get on with your pattern, what is it? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's wonderful what technology can do today. My aunt hasn't mastered the cell phone yet. Her hub goes on line to my cousin but I don't think he does the other things you mention. It's important to know your grandparents. I wish I'd asked mine about their childhood because now I want to k ow and they are gone. I think we all should tape record our history for them to hear later. Are there still tape recorders?


Well, I think most mobile phones can record voice messages these days. I agree about how sad it is not to know your family and that was ne reason I was glad to see Charlotte, even though she will have forgotten my visit in a short time, there are lots of photos to remind her.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Purple, he is living on borrowed time he didn't ask me, (either he is dumb or he thinks i am.) he informed me he is buying a van and will put it on my driveway. I bit my lip but he is mistaken, I wanted to not speak in anger but soon as I get the tone out of my voce I am telling him 'no way!'


I admire your self control, I tend to speak first and then think better of it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What I think is admirable is that you try to do all you can to have a relationship.


Sadly, I'm not sure if I will do it again. I know it is early days after the flight but it really knocked me for six, 36 hours travelling sitting upright was not good. Of course, I might win the Lotto so I can go first class - with a bed!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When I went thru boxes from the garage a purple spider came over the side and ran for the grass. He didn't have to run because I was running the opposite direction. I'm careful not to put my hands anywhere without looking for critters now. Be careful. Breather like they use for painting or safety goggles would help but are so uncomfortable. Your reaction is probably more uncomfortable. Hope you recoup quickly.


Polly, you do make me laugh!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And most of my yarn is in my chest freezer, which is no longer required for frozen foods, and yes it is switched off; although I could have left it switched on so that any houdini minded type, would not survI've long enough to damage my fibres hahahaha


What a good idea! Now if only I had a chest freezer - and room to store it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Look at me, chatting away to myself!!
Well, I made it to 10.20 last night, although I was nodding off all through Eastenders, Coronation Street and Criminal Minds! Woke at 7 this morning and I am feeling much more like myself, not sure who I felt like yesterday but it wasn't me!! :lol: 
Going to finish sorting out my cases and putting them away in the loft today, getting some ironing done and maybe getting on with my bag, I have missed messing about with that!
Hope everyone has a good day and Judi has a good night! Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just dropping,did you see this on KP today, we need one!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just dropping,did you see this on KP today, we need one!


.....each!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just dropping,did you see this on KP today, we need one!


Apart from the fact that it is not purple, I'm a Knanna not a Grandma and I don't do teeshirts! I love it and it's perfect. :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon girls. Weve just come home. We wenty to a garden centre, then on to Stokesly for fish and chips. We did a charity shop and DH got a pair of Clarks boots which will do him nicely for the winter.I got my wensleydale and pineapple cheese from the market. I'm ready for a sit down.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone heard from purley?????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a good idea! Now if only I had a chest freezer - and room to store it!!


I am still living in a relatively large house, even though I don't think it has enough space.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....each!!! xxx


Definitely one each.I think I will have to look for iT, and find out how to get one!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Has anyone heard from purley?????


No not yet; but she did say that she still had a fair way to go, before she was 100% and that she might not be up to getting on Connections very often. She also said that she would drop in when she felt up to it; so it might be a few more days.

I don't think I have her new address, so would someone pm it to me, please?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't remember the train, shall have to take the GSs there next year!


it doesn't run everyday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No not yet; but she did say that she still had a fair way to go, before she was 100% and that she might not be up to getting on Connections very often. She also said that she would drop in when she felt up to it; so it might be a few more days.
> 
> I don't think I have her new address, so would someone pm it to me, please?


Will send you her Erie address see pm


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Saxy...Ive decided I'm going to try and stick into some knitting this weekend..Its been a lovely day today but the weekend is forecast rain...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Will send you her Erie address see pm


and me please xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Saxy...Ive decided I'm going to try and stick into some knitting this weekend..Its been a lovely day today but the weekend is forecast rain...


Sounds good to me. I wish I was sitting with you; just relaxing.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Enjoy you wonderful lasagna. I can't make a decent one atm, as my oven died, and it doesn't look as good when it is made in a microwave, and the correct look is as important as the taste (for me, anyway) 😀😅😂😅😀


So sorry that your oven has died.

Yes, you have to have the browned edges and the cheese has to be browned it also adds flavor and mine was so good I made a small one with meat and ricotta it was so good(DH only likes noodles, sauce and cheese in his...bland) and we had a spinach salad with red onion, cucumber, and tomato!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Look at me, chatting away to myself!!
> Well, I made it to 10.20 last night, although I was nodding off all through Eastenders, Coronation Street and Criminal Minds! Woke at 7 this morning and I am feeling much more like myself, not sure who I felt like yesterday but it wasn't me!! :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: I know this feeling though I seem to be living it everyday this week can't seem to get the right amount of sleep for anything :?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think I need a cup of coffee anybody else want one?

and maybe a piece of that peach pie I burned the bottom of last night.......I was multi tasking and something had to give...it was still good I don't usually eat the bottom crust anyway...I know I am weird...hehehe


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanx for the coffe binky but I'm off to bed with my crackers and ham...gooood nite....x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thanx for the coffe binky but I'm off to bed with my crackers and ham...gooood nite....x


good night!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thanx for the coffe binky but I'm off to bed with my crackers and ham...gooood nite....x


Night night, don't drop any crumbs in your bed xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just back from DD's, only went down to say hi to her FIL & stayed until now. Looking forward to out party in the park tomorrow, hope it doesn't rain because they are not all coming here! I've even made 2 enormous cakes to take, it's ages since I baked. Oscar has a Batman birthday cake too.
Night night everyoneXx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Still working on school this late so we can have the weekend off...ugh...so tired.

have a good night all

love and hugs
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Still working on school this late so we can have the weekend off...ugh...so tired.
> 
> have a good night all
> 
> ...


Hope you achieve getting the school work done. Now enjoy the weekend :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a good weekend everyone xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think I need a cup of coffee anybody else want one?
> 
> and maybe a piece of that peach pie I burned the bottom of last night.......I was multi tasking and something had to give...it was still good I don't usually eat the bottom crust anyway...I know I am weird...hehehe


Sounds lovely and even though I've just had breakfast - Yes please!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just back from DD's, only went down to say hi to her FIL & stayed until now. Looking forward to out party in the park tomorrow, hope it doesn't rain because they are not all coming here! I've even made 2 enormous cakes to take, it's ages since I baked. Oscar has a Batman birthday cake too.
> Night night everyoneXx


Are you going up to Oxleas? Hope it stays fine for you, we've had a little bit of rain here  xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its very windy and raining, Exacly the day to stay in and knit. Ive had a lie in this morning.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Not doing much today, trying to get on with my wedding handbag but I think I messed up putting the zip in. Never mind, if at first you don't succeed.....! Have a good one everybody, love you all!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a good weekend everyone xxxxxx


You, too, Rebecca!  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a great day yesterday meeting up with my niece from Houston and her husband. He was in town for a law seminar and she got to come spend the weekend with him on his company. The weather wasn't the best, but it didn't deter us. Their hotel was in the middle of the Chicago loop/theater/financial district so there's a lot going on and a lot to see. We did a progressive dinner where we had appetizers and drinks at place #1 which was a Chicago style steak house which has been around since before prohibition and still has the old Hollywood cocktail lounge feel, then we had more drinks and small plates at a typical Chicago Italian restaurant, and ended up with dinner at Elephant and Castle which is a fairly new entry into the Chicago bar/pub place. The fish 'n chips and Pimm's cocktail were great. DH had his pedometer on and we walked over 10,000 steps while there so saw quite a bit.

I'm doing a lot of odds and ends today but will check in when I can.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a great day yesterday meeting up with my niece from Houston and her husband. He was in town for a law seminar and she got to come spend the weekend with him on his company. The weather wasn't the best, but it didn't deter us. Their hotel was in the middle of the Chicago loop/theater/financial district so there's a lot going on and a lot to see. We did a progressive dinner where we had appetizers and drinks at place #1 which was a Chicago style steak house which has been around since before prohibition and still has the old Hollywood cocktail lounge feel, then we had more drinks and small plates at a typical Chicago Italian restaurant, and ended up with dinner at Elephant and Castle which is a fairly new entry into the Chicago bar/pub place. The fish 'n chips and Pimm's cocktail were great. DH had his pedometer on and we walked over 10,000 steps while there so saw quite a bit.
> 
> I'm doing a lot of odds and ends today but will check in when I can.


Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to be boring, but after a bit of rain yesterday it is an absolutely glorious day here today. But I slept half of it away.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry to be boring, but after a bit of rain yesterday it is an absolutely glorious day here today. But I slept half of it away.


Intermittently nice here and the extra sleeping is probably doing you good!! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not doing much today, trying to get on with my wedding handbag but I think I messed up putting the zip in. Never mind, if at first you don't succeed.....! Have a good one everybody, love you all!! xxxxx


If at first you don't succeed -------CHEAT! :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If at first you don't succeed -------CHEAT! :roll:


Love that theory!  :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. Not sure where the morning has gone. It was niceand sunny and Mr P and I went down to down. Did a bit of shopping and looked in the sewing shop.

Been getting some leaflets about exhibitions, Ally Pally and all that. Now do I have the strength to go and buy more yarn and stuff.

Mr P is still planning the front porch, now looking at doors and windows. Still it keeps him out of mischief.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Not sure where the morning has gone. It was niceand sunny and Mr P and I went down to down. Did a bit of shopping and looked in the sewing shop.
> 
> Been getting some leaflets about exhibitions, Ally Pally and all that. Now do I have the strength to go and buy more yarn and stuff.
> 
> ...


I love Ally-Pally, but am really not sure that I can cope with it. There is so little seating.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If at first you don't succeed -------CHEAT! :roll:


Hmmm, it may come to that! I am now CROCHETING round my bag handles, ta-da!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a great day yesterday meeting up with my niece from Houston and her husband. He was in town for a law seminar and she got to come spend the weekend with him on his company. The weather wasn't the best, but it didn't deter us. Their hotel was in the middle of the Chicago loop/theater/financial district so there's a lot going on and a lot to see. We did a progressive dinner where we had appetizers and drinks at place #1 which was a Chicago style steak house which has been around since before prohibition and still has the old Hollywood cocktail lounge feel, then we had more drinks and small plates at a typical Chicago Italian restaurant, and ended up with dinner at Elephant and Castle which is a fairly new entry into the Chicago bar/pub place. The fish 'n chips and Pimm's cocktail were great. DH had his pedometer on and we walked over 10,000 steps while there so saw quite a bit.
> 
> I'm doing a lot of odds and ends today but will check in when I can.


That sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, it may come to that! I am now CROCHETING round my bag handles, ta-da!!!


I bet it looks great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, it may come to that! I am now CROCHETING round my bag handles, ta-da!!!


Yay!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I love Ally-Pally, but am really not sure that I can cope with it. There is so little seating.


Me too but it is a problem, also not that easy to get there for me, even though I probably live the nearest!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I bet it looks great!


It's getting there, will post a pic as soon as it looks like something!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I must do that dreaded h word today or we just might get lost in the dirt.

I have not had a chance to sit and knit for two days but I made a lot of progress on the baby blanket and dress, and I need to run to the post office and mail out the monster pants.

Have a wonderful day all!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's getting there, will post a pic as soon as it looks like something!!


Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, it may come to that! I am now CROCHETING round my bag handles, ta-da!!!


Well done, looking fwd to seeing a picture xx

ps how are you feeling now xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done, looking fwd to seeing a picture xx
> 
> ps how are you feeling now xxxx


Still a little blurry round the edges thanks but I'm taking things at my own pace and eating lots of chocolate biscuits - Tim Tams that I bought back from NZ for DH - but he keeps forcing them on me!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Londy - hope you're feeling back to 100% soon. Can't wait to see the crochet on the handles.

I finally finished the search and purchase of the family room furniture. We found DH's recliner (needed to for tall people since he's 6'5" and height is all in his torso) and just recently found the loveseat recliner and sofa sleeper that I could match up and could afford. Here are the two fabrics together...I'm pretty pleased. Now, to wait 2 weeks until living room furniture is here so I can match up the colors/fabrics and sew up some drapes -- then wait 10 weeks for family room furniture to arrive. It's been along summer getting this done; but getting there.

We'll start the plants in the front yard landscaping withinn the next two weeks as it's now getting cool.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Londy - hope you're feeling back to 100% soon. Can't wait to see the crochet on the handles.
> 
> I finally finished the search and purchase of the family room furniture. We found DH's recliner (needed to for tall people since he's 6'5" and height is all in his torso) and just recently found the loveseat recliner and sofa sleeper that I could match up and could afford. Here are the two fabrics together...I'm pretty pleased. Now, to wait 2 weeks until living room furniture is here so I can match up the colors/fabrics and sew up some drapes -- then wait 10 weeks for family room furniture to arrive. It's been along summer getting this done; but getting there.
> 
> We'll start the plants in the front yard landscaping withinn the next two weeks as it's now getting cool.


Lovely fabrics, that's going to look rally nice! I need to start doing some Autumn work in the garden, I need to replace several pieces of trellis and switch some of my Heucheras around.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Still a little blurry round the edges thanks but I'm taking things at my own pace and eating lots of chocolate biscuits - Tim Tams that I bought back from NZ for DH - but he keeps forcing them on me!!


I'll pop over and help. Can't have you strughling on your own xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Londy - hope you're feeling back to 100% soon. Can't wait to see the crochet on the handles.
> 
> I finally finished the search and purchase of the family room furniture. We found DH's recliner (needed to for tall people since he's 6'5" and height is all in his torso) and just recently found the loveseat recliner and sofa sleeper that I could match up and could afford. Here are the two fabrics together...I'm pretty pleased. Now, to wait 2 weeks until living room furniture is here so I can match up the colors/fabrics and sew up some drapes -- then wait 10 weeks for family room furniture to arrive. It's been along summer getting this done; but getting there.
> 
> We'll start the plants in the front yard landscaping withinn the next two weeks as it's now getting cool.


I like the fabrics and that chair looks like it could ge just right for knitting in xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls Ive done nothing today......I'm very lazy...The weather has een terrible, Ive put my heating on and the sun has come out. GS1 is at WORK today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Londy - hope you're feeling back to 100% soon. Can't wait to see the crochet on the handles.
> 
> I finally finished the search and purchase of the family room furniture. We found DH's recliner (needed to for tall people since he's 6'5" and height is all in his torso) and just recently found the loveseat recliner and sofa sleeper that I could match up and could afford. Here are the two fabrics together...I'm pretty pleased. Now, to wait 2 weeks until living room furniture is here so I can match up the colors/fabrics and sew up some drapes -- then wait 10 weeks for family room furniture to arrive. It's been along summer getting this done; but getting there.
> 
> We'll start the plants in the front yard landscaping withinn the next two weeks as it's now getting cool.


well matched. They'll look good together.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls Ive done nothing today......I'm very lazy...The weather has een terrible, Ive put my heating on and the sun has come out. GS1 is at WORK today.


I have done nothing either, despite the lovely weather here. I don't know why but I woke up really droopy today. Blues!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll pop over and help. Can't have you strughling on your own xxxxx


 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have done nothing either, despite the lovely weather here. I don't know why but I woke up really droopy today. Blues!


Quite understandable but keep believing it will pass! Hugs!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Quite understandable but keep believing it will pass! Hugs!! xxx


it always has!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it always has!


Do some knitting therwpy xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls Ive done nothing today......I'm very lazy...The weather has een terrible, Ive put my heating on and the sun has come out. GS1 is at WORK today.


Keep warm and knit xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Are you going up to Oxleas? Hope it stays fine for you, we've had a little bit of rain here  xxx


Yes we went to Oxleas, there were about 35, from little baby to DH & I representing the oldies! There were about 8, 4year olds & they had a great time! Such a lovely atmosphere & the sun shone all afternoon. Home now & feeling very chilly after all that sun. Have a good evening to you all. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Are you going up to Oxleas? Hope it stays fine for you, we've had a little bit of rain here  xxx


Yes we went to Oxleas, there were about 35, from little baby to DH & I representing the oldies! There were about 8, 4year olds & they had a great time! Such a lovely atmosphere & the sun shone all afternoon. Home now & feeling very chilly after all that sun. Have a good evening to you all. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes we went to Oxleas, there were about 35, from little baby to DH & I representing the oldies! There were about 8, 4year olds & they had a great time! Such a lovely atmosphere & the sun shone all afternoon. Home now & feeling very chilly after all that sun. Have a good evening to you all. X


Sounds like a fun day. X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Londy - hope you're feeling back to 100% soon. Can't wait to see the crochet on the handles.
> 
> I finally finished the search and purchase of the family room furniture. We found DH's recliner (needed to for tall people since he's 6'5" and height is all in his torso) and just recently found the loveseat recliner and sofa sleeper that I could match up and could afford. Here are the two fabrics together...I'm pretty pleased. Now, to wait 2 weeks until living room furniture is here so I can match up the colors/fabrics and sew up some drapes -- then wait 10 weeks for family room furniture to arrive. It's been along summer getting this done; but getting there.
> 
> We'll start the plants in the front yard landscaping withinn the next two weeks as it's now getting cool.


That's great, Rookie. Lovely fabrics. The end is in sight!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes we went to Oxleas, there were about 35, from little baby to DH & I representing the oldies! There were about 8, 4year olds & they had a great time! Such a lovely atmosphere & the sun shone all afternoon. Home now & feeling very chilly after all that sun. Have a good evening to you all. X


So glad it stayed fine for the party, when was the little guy's birthday?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies, have been reading Love all the projects everyone is making. I haven't knit hardly at all. The pain meds screw with my thinking. I keep recounting what think I've done.Glad you are home Londy. Know what you mean by such a long flight. I was always felt funny after the long flights to the middle east to visit our daughter. Can't do the traveling like that anymore. Is good to hear that everyone has had a nice day. Is rainey here and I had a long nap. Weather is changing over here also. Fall is definitely coming. I am off for now, love to all.Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Londy - hope you're feeling back to 100% soon. Can't wait to see the crochet on the handles.
> 
> I finally finished the search and purchase of the family room furniture. We found DH's recliner (needed to for tall people since he's 6'5" and height is all in his torso) and just recently found the loveseat recliner and sofa sleeper that I could match up and could afford. Here are the two fabrics together...I'm pretty pleased. Now, to wait 2 weeks until living room furniture is here so I can match up the colors/fabrics and sew up some drapes -- then wait 10 weeks for family room furniture to arrive. It's been along summer getting this done; but getting there.
> 
> We'll start the plants in the front yard landscaping withinn the next two weeks as it's now getting cool.


That looks really good together!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes we went to Oxleas, there were about 35, from little baby to DH & I representing the oldies! There were about 8, 4year olds & they had a great time! Such a lovely atmosphere & the sun shone all afternoon. Home now & feeling very chilly after all that sun. Have a good evening to you all. X


That sounds like a wonderful day, it has been in the upper 60's today a wonderful change from all that heat!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We just got back from having an early dinner and now I need a nap but I want to knit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi ladies, have been reading Love all the projects everyone is making. I haven't knit hardly at all. The pain meds screw with my thinking. I keep recounting what think I've done.Glad you are home Londy. Know what you mean by such a long flight. I was always felt funny after the long flights to the middle east to visit our daughter. Can't do the traveling like that anymore. Is good to hear that everyone has had a nice day. Is rainey here and I had a long nap. Weather is changing over here also. Fall is definitely coming. I am off for now, love to all.Purly


Nap as much as you want. Sleep is a great healer. Sending you lots of gentle hugs and love xxxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sounds like he is one whom takes a mile, when he has hardly been given an inch. Do you think he might want to make use of your fridge, if he accidentally buys too much food? 😲😨😱😈[/quote
> 
> No need for a fridge ...I took him to fast good place and he got inexpensive lunch a few days after he worked on the garage. Last day he said he could eat pizza so I ordered and then he said do they have chicken wings so I got that and soda. My friend says I am giving him the idea that I'm a push over. I was trying to be nice. But I don't doubt he would ask if he needed my fridge. Actually he might say " what time are you going to be,here,so I can put some extra food in your fridge? But I don't share that!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Son and I went to my friend's church fun day..and had fun. Left early when son felt sick. Better since i didn't want to bring home garage sale things. We chatted with my ffriends, ate good food, saw some booths and left befor big rain storm. I went to,copy some patterns for two quilts I'm planning. One is cats ...the other is cute campers both to appliqué. Also looking at inexpensive car for son ..hard to find. I shudder when salesmen appear. The man wanted us to commit to buying it before he told the price. I kept saying " how much does it cost." he kept saying " I'll make you a great deal" ...brought out a very charming manager. I kept thinking " good cop/ bad cop" like on tv it was like a verbal tennis match. Tiring. Dog woke me at 3:30 am ...she is sleeping , I am not.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. Sunny weather and blue skies. 12'C slept like a log and didnt want to get up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's cloudy here. Going to do some baking and knitting today.

Polly, love your stories, sending you a load of hugs.

Susan, I thought you might be taking part in the Great North Run!

Love you all xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi ladies, have been reading Love all the projects everyone is making. I haven't knit hardly at all. The pain meds screw with my thinking. I keep recounting what think I've done.Glad you are home Londy. Know what you mean by such a long flight. I was always felt funny after the long flights to the middle east to visit our daughter. Can't do the traveling like that anymore. Is good to hear that everyone has had a nice day. Is rainey here and I had a long nap. Weather is changing over here also. Fall is definitely coming. I am off for now, love to all.Purly


Hi sweetie, nice to see you popping in and we all understand you can't stay for long at the moment but nice to know you are reading us!! Getting Autumnal here too, a bit grey and overcast. It happens every year but it still comes as a surprise to me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Son and I went to my friend's church fun day..and had fun. Left early when son felt sick. Better since i didn't want to bring home garage sale things. We chatted with my ffriends, ate good food, saw some booths and left befor big rain storm. I went to,copy some patterns for two quilts I'm planning. One is cats ...the other is cute campers both to appliqué. Also looking at inexpensive car for son ..hard to find. I shudder when salesmen appear. The man wanted us to commit to buying it before he told the price. I kept saying " how much does it cost." he kept saying " I'll make you a great deal" ...brought out a very charming manager. I kept thinking " good cop/ bad cop" like on tv it was like a verbal tennis match. Tiring. Dog woke me at 3:30 am ...she is sleeping , I am not.


It's a good job you are sharper than both those guys!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and overcast London! Have just been shopping to re-fill my totally depleted kitchen cupboards but at least DH had enough to eat while I was away!
Skyped with the Kiwis last night but it didn't go too well, I was nearly asleep, Charlotte and DH didn't want to take part, the Internet connection made for blurry pics and slurry sound and I needed the loo all the time we were talking!! Hey ho, there will be other, better opportunities!
Today, we are going out for a carvery lunch with DD and family, to celebrate my safe return - at least that's what I'm telling myself!! 
DGS takes his 11+ exam on Tuesday, they are making him go to a different school to take it and his mum can't take him in, he has to be met at the gate by a teacher, poor little lad. He is, as I have probably mentioned, slightly dyslexic and although his mum has been tutoring him for this, it will be an ordeal for him, I could cry! Maybe I could disguise myself as him and take his place? I'd probably get it all wrong and make things worse! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> So glad it stayed fine for the party, when was the little guy's birthday?


It was on Thursday, grand old age of 4


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hi ladies, have been reading Love all the projects everyone is making. I haven't knit hardly at all. The pain meds screw with my thinking. I keep recounting what think I've done.Glad you are home Londy. Know what you mean by such a long flight. I was always felt funny after the long flights to the middle east to visit our daughter. Can't do the traveling like that anymore. Is good to hear that everyone has had a nice day. Is rainey here and I had a long nap. Weather is changing over here also. Fall is definitely coming. I am off for now, love to all.Purly


Hi Purly, lovely to hear from you. Hope you are behaving yourself and getting lots of rest. As you say the Fall, or Autumn is coming in fast. Was in some woods yesterday & lots of leaves on the ground already. Lots of hugs to you. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> We just got back from having an early dinner and now I need a nap but I want to knit.


Sit & do both but don't stab yourself with your needles. I often nod off while I'm knitting, that's why I make mistakes!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and overcast London! Have just been shopping to re-fill my totally depleted kitchen cupboards but at least DH had enough to eat while I was away!
> Skyped with the Kiwis last night but it didn't go too well, I was nearly asleep, Charlotte and DH didn't want to take part, the Internet connection made for blurry pics and slurry sound and I needed the loo all the time we were talking!! Hey ho, there will be other, better opportunities!
> Today, we are going out for a carvery lunch with DD and family, to celebrate my safe return - at least that's what I'm telling myself!!
> DGS takes his 11+ exam on Tuesday, they are making him go to a different school to take it and his mum can't take him in, he has to be met at the gate by a teacher, poor little lad. He is, as I have probably mentioned, slightly dyslexic and although his mum has been tutoring him for this, it will be an ordeal for him, I could cry! Maybe I could disguise myself as him and take his place? I'd probably get it all wrong and make things worse! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Poor GS, I wish him well for tomorrow, hopefully he will see someone he knows. 
We nearly went to eat out today but changed our minds, I'm sure you're in Eltham! We thought we would give it a try.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Girls I wrote a long message and have no idea where it went. Too tired to do right now. May try later. Love you all. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes we went to Oxleas, there were about 35, from little baby to DH & I representing the oldies! There were about 8, 4year olds & they had a great time! Such a lovely atmosphere & the sun shone all afternoon. Home now & feeling very chilly after all that sun. Have a good evening to you all. X


I am glad that you had such a lovely day. Fun for everyone.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I am glad that you had such a lovely day. Fun for everyone.


Certainly was! Hope you & yours are ok. Also Your DIL & new baby are better. Hugs.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and overcast London! Have just been shopping to re-fill my totally depleted kitchen cupboards but at least DH had enough to eat while I was away!
> Skyped with the Kiwis last night but it didn't go too well, I was nearly asleep, Charlotte and DH didn't want to take part, the Internet connection made for blurry pics and slurry sound and I needed the loo all the time we were talking!! Hey ho, there will be other, better opportunities!
> Today, we are going out for a carvery lunch with DD and family, to celebrate my safe return - at least that's what I'm telling myself!!
> DGS takes his 11+ exam on Tuesday, they are making him go to a different school to take it and his mum can't take him in, he has to be met at the gate by a teacher, poor little lad. He is, as I have probably mentioned, slightly dyslexic and although his mum has been tutoring him for this, it will be an ordeal for him, I could cry! Maybe I could disguise myself as him and take his place? I'd probably get it all wrong and make things worse! :lol: :lol: :lol:


The 11+ should not be an ordeal. I remember mine with affection. I had a whole packet of Polos to myself. Unheard of then.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls I wrote a long message and have no idea where it went. Too tired to do right now. May try later. Love you all. Purly


what a shame. Keep trying whenever you can. Love you too.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Certainly was! Hope you & yours are ok. Also Your DIL & new baby are better. Hugs.


Baby is certainly fine, growing bigger by the minute! DIL is still a bit down.I'm keeping out of the way as DS is on Paternity leave and she also has her mother with her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's a good job you are sharper than both those guys!!!


I agree! Salespeople drive me crazy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls I wrote a long message and have no idea where it went. Too tired to do right now. May try later. Love you all. Purly


We love you, too, Purly! Sorry about your lost message but the good news is you felt well enough to do it!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's a bit overcast here this morning, but was 80°F the past two days, so this is fine. Spent yesterday working with Mr Ric clearing out blackberries and cutting back shrubs in our backyard. Can't call it a garden because it's too much of a mess. This afternoon I'm getting together with some knitting friends. Tomorrow I need to start packing for our trip. Looking forward to a getaway to places I've never been.  I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We love you, too, Purly! Sorry about your lost message but the good news is you felt well enough to do it!  xxxooo


I quite agree. Sending lots of healing hugs Pearlie. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit overcast here this morning, but was 80°F the past two days, so this is fine. Spent yesterday working with Mr Ric clearing out blackberries and cutting back shrubs in our backyard. Can't call it a garden because it's too much of a mess. This afternoon I'm getting together with some knitting friends. Tomorrow I need to start packing for our trip. Looking forward to a getaway to places I've never been.  I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


Enjoy your knitting and l bet you aŕe looking forward to your trip. Love to you and Ric xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your knitting and l bet you aŕe looking forward to your trip. Love to you and Ric xxxx


Thank you and right back to you and Peter.  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good afternoon girls,we have been for a walk....We went to tees barrage and watches the children getting canoe lessons, There was two canoes and they had to race from one side to the other and fill a containert wityh water, The one who got there measure filled first were of course the winners. Then they all ended up in the water...Oh to be young again and not feel the cold. DH went for a walk on his own and I sat in tyhe car doing a sudoku or two then went for a short walk to the rapids. We had tea for 2 and a piece of cake each. Ive had an enjoyable day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and overcast London! Have just been shopping to re-fill my totally depleted kitchen cupboards but at least DH had enough to eat while I was away!
> Skyped with the Kiwis last night but it didn't go too well, I was nearly asleep, Charlotte and DH didn't want to take part, the Internet connection made for blurry pics and slurry sound and I needed the loo all the time we were talking!! Hey ho, there will be other, better opportunities!
> Today, we are going out for a carvery lunch with DD and family, to celebrate my safe return - at least that's what I'm telling myself!!
> DGS takes his 11+ exam on Tuesday, they are making him go to a different school to take it and his mum can't take him in, he has to be met at the gate by a teacher, poor little lad. He is, as I have probably mentioned, slightly dyslexic and although his mum has been tutoring him for this, it will be an ordeal for him, I could cry! Maybe I could disguise myself as him and take his place? I'd probably get it all wrong and make things worse! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sendin hugs to jake and you....couldnt you just die for them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It was on Thursday, grand old age of 4


Oh bless him! Wish him a belated happy birthday from knitty aunty Londy!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Poor GS, I wish him well for tomorrow, hopefully he will see someone he knows.
> We nearly went to eat out today but changed our minds, I'm sure you're in Eltham! We thought we would give it a try.


Yep, the White Hart again but they do a lovely carvery and it was quite reasonable. I know one of the waitresses from when we both worked in Bexleyheath Post Office and she makes sure we are well looked after! If you go, ask for Tracy and mention my name!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The 11+ should not be an ordeal. I remember mine with affection. I had a whole packet of Polos to myself. Unheard of then.


Mine was taken in my usual classroom, in my usual desk so I was quite at home. I think it's wrong to send them to another school but they don't take the 11+ in his area.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit overcast here this morning, but was 80°F the past two days, so this is fine. Spent yesterday working with Mr Ric clearing out blackberries and cutting back shrubs in our backyard. Can't call it a garden because it's too much of a mess. This afternoon I'm getting together with some knitting friends. Tomorrow I need to start packing for our trip. Looking forward to a getaway to places I've never been.  I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!! xxxooo


Tell me again where you are going? xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good afternoon girls,we have been for a walk....We went to tees barrage and watches the children getting canoe lessons, There was two canoes and they had to race from one side to the other and fill a containert wityh water, The one who got there measure filled first were of course the winners. Then they all ended up in the water...Oh to be young again and not feel the cold. DH went for a walk on his own and I sat in tyhe car doing a sudoku or two then went for a short walk to the rapids. We had tea for 2 and a piece of cake each. Ive had an enjoyable day.


What a wonderful day out, Susan!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sendin hugs to jake and you....couldnt you just die for them.


And from me, too, Londy. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mine was taken in my usual classroom, in my usual desk so I was quite at home. I think it's wrong to send them to another school but they don't take the 11+ in his area.


Me too. Wish him lots of love and deep breathing xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Me too. Wish him lots of love and deep breathing xxx


Will do!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Londy. xxxooo


Thanks Susan and Pam, will let you know how it goes!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. Mr P has just watered my pots and it has started raining (always works) He has been attacking the holly tree in the front garden and I have made a lemon drizzle cake and tidied (again) my workroom. Now I am cooking a very very very late lunch.
I have spoken to Londy and we have decided not to go to Ally Pally this year as we don't think it is ready for us again so we are going to travel a couple of hundred miles and go to the same show in Harrogate and also do some Christmas markets.
Susan, I used to do a lot of canoe racing when I was youngeer, we did it on the canals.
After we have eaten I am going to sit and knit. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tell me again where you are going? xxx


We're flying into Minneapolis, Minnesota on Wednesday, arriving around 9 pm. Getting a rental car and staying near the airport that evening and then driving about 3 hours north the next day to see his 86 year old aunt and uncle from his dad's side. Next day we will go about another 3 hours or so north to see a cousin from his mom's side. Next day we'll head southwest into North Dakota to see the little town he lived in before they moved to Seattle when he was 4. We will spend that night in Bismarck, North Dakota (about a 7 hour drive from International Falls, Minnesota) before heading south to Rapid City, South Dakota and spend 3 days seeing all the sights there: Deadwood, Sturgis, Mt. Rushmore, Custer, Crazy Horse and whatever else we can find to see. Then we will have another 7 hour drive to Omaha, Nebraska to visit a couple of his cousins and their 90 year old parents (his dad's younger brother). He plans to go to an air museum nearby while we are there. Will leave there early a.m. on the 26th to head back to Minneapolis for our 6:45 a.m. flight back home on the 27th. We'll arrive back in Seattle around 8:30 a.m. Two hour time difference. Busy trip. Lots to be seen!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Mr P has just watered my pots and it has started raining (always works) He has been attacking the holly tree in the front garden and I have made a lemon drizzle cake and tidied (again) my workroom. Now I am cooking a very very very late lunch.
> I have spoken to Londy and we have decided not to go to Ally Pally this year as we don't think it is ready for us again so we are going to travel a couple of hundred miles and go to the same show in Harrogate and also do some Christmas markets.
> Susan, I used to do a lot of canoe racing when I was youngeer, we did it on the canals.
> After we have eaten I am going to sit and knit. xx


That sounds like so much fun!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Mr P has just watered my pots and it has started raining (always works) He has been attacking the holly tree in the front garden and I have made a lemon drizzle cake and tidied (again) my workroom. Now I am cooking a very very very late lunch.
> I have spoken to Londy and we have decided not to go to Ally Pally this year as we don't think it is ready for us again so we are going to travel a couple of hundred miles and go to the same show in Harrogate and also do some Christmas markets.
> Susan, I used to do a lot of canoe racing when I was youngeer, we did it on the canals.
> After we have eaten I am going to sit and knit. xx


I am going to measure my net curtains as the shop in Eltham is closing and has a 50% sale!! Catch you later!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am going to measure my net curtains as the shop in Eltham is closing and has a 50% sale!! Catch you later!! xxxx


Sounds like a great bargain!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Mr P has just watered my pots and it has started raining (always works) He has been attacking the holly tree in the front garden and I have made a lemon drizzle cake and tidied (again) my workroom. Now I am cooking a very very very late lunch.
> I have spoken to Londy and we have decided not to go to Ally Pally this year as we don't think it is ready for us again so we are going to travel a couple of hundred miles and go to the same show in Harrogate and also do some Christmas markets.
> Susan, I used to do a lot of canoe racing when I was youngeer, we did it on the canals.
> After we have eaten I am going to sit and knit. xx


hey hey hey...Dont think for one minute you'll get to Harrogate without me....'please' :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We're flying into Minneapolis, Minnesota on Wednesday, arriving around 9 pm. Getting a rental car and staying near the airport that evening and then driving about 3 hours north the next day to see his 86 year old aunt and uncle from his dad's side. Next day we will go about another 3 hours or so north to see a cousin from his mom's side. Next day we'll head southwest into North Dakota to see the little town he lived in before they moved to Seattle when he was 4. We will spend that night in Bismarck, North Dakota (about a 7 hour drive from International Falls, Minnesota) before heading south to Rapid City, South Dakota and spend 3 days seeing all the sights there: Deadwood, Sturgis, Mt. Rushmore, Custer, Crazy Horse and whatever else we can find to see. Then we will have another 7 hour drive to Omaha, Nebraska to visit a couple of his cousins and their 90 year old parents (his dad's younger brother). He plans to go to an air museum nearby while we are there. Will leave there early a.m. on the 26th to head back to Minneapolis for our 6:45 a.m. flight back home on the 27th. We'll arrive back in Seattle around 8:30 a.m. Two hour time difference. Busy trip. Lots to be seen!


have a brilliant time pam....try to keep in touch. x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> have a brilliant time pam....try to keep in touch. x


Thank you! And I will definitely try to do that. I would miss you all too much!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just read Pams itinerary, that is some trip. I know you will love every minute xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good afternoon girls,we have been for a walk....We went to tees barrage and watches the children getting canoe lessons, There was two canoes and they had to race from one side to the other and fill a containert wityh water, The one who got there measure filled first were of course the winners. Then they all ended up in the water...Oh to be young again and not feel the cold. DH went for a walk on his own and I sat in tyhe car doing a sudoku or two then went for a short walk to the rapids. We had tea for 2 and a piece of cake each. Ive had an enjoyable day.


it does sound like an enjoyable day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Mr P has just watered my pots and it has started raining (always works) He has been attacking the holly tree in the front garden and I have made a lemon drizzle cake and tidied (again) my workroom. Now I am cooking a very very very late lunch.
> I have spoken to Londy and we have decided not to go to Ally Pally this year as we don't think it is ready for us again so we are going to travel a couple of hundred miles and go to the same show in Harrogate and also do some Christmas markets.
> Susan, I used to do a lot of canoe racing when I was youngeer, we did it on the canals.
> After we have eaten I am going to sit and knit. xx


When we had our narrowboat we had a canoe on top, which the boys used to use. But they never raced.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We're flying into Minneapolis, Minnesota on Wednesday, arriving around 9 pm. Getting a rental car and staying near the airport that evening and then driving about 3 hours north the next day to see his 86 year old aunt and uncle from his dad's side. Next day we will go about another 3 hours or so north to see a cousin from his mom's side. Next day we'll head southwest into North Dakota to see the little town he lived in before they moved to Seattle when he was 4. We will spend that night in Bismarck, North Dakota (about a 7 hour drive from International Falls, Minnesota) before heading south to Rapid City, South Dakota and spend 3 days seeing all the sights there: Deadwood, Sturgis, Mt. Rushmore, Custer, Crazy Horse and whatever else we can find to see. Then we will have another 7 hour drive to Omaha, Nebraska to visit a couple of his cousins and their 90 year old parents (his dad's younger brother). He plans to go to an air museum nearby while we are there. Will leave there early a.m. on the 26th to head back to Minneapolis for our 6:45 a.m. flight back home on the 27th. We'll arrive back in Seattle around 8:30 a.m. Two hour time difference. Busy trip. Lots to be seen!


What a wonderful trip. All those new places, and family too. You'll need a rest when you get home!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hey hey hey...Dont think for one minute you'll get to Harrogate without me....'please' :roll:


I like Harrogate, but I assume the show will have the same seating problems as Ally-Pally. The Christmas shopping sounds good though!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We're flying into Minneapolis, Minnesota on Wednesday, arriving around 9 pm. Getting a rental car and staying near the airport that evening and then driving about 3 hours north the next day to see his 86 year old aunt and uncle from his dad's side. Next day we will go about another 3 hours or so north to see a cousin from his mom's side. Next day we'll head southwest into North Dakota to see the little town he lived in before they moved to Seattle when he was 4. We will spend that night in Bismarck, North Dakota (about a 7 hour drive from International Falls, Minnesota) before heading south to Rapid City, South Dakota and spend 3 days seeing all the sights there: Deadwood, Sturgis, Mt. Rushmore, Custer, Crazy Horse and whatever else we can find to see. Then we will have another 7 hour drive to Omaha, Nebraska to visit a couple of his cousins and their 90 year old parents (his dad's younger brother). He plans to go to an air museum nearby while we are there. Will leave there early a.m. on the 26th to head back to Minneapolis for our 6:45 a.m. flight back home on the 27th. We'll arrive back in Seattle around 8:30 a.m. Two hour time difference. Busy trip. Lots to be seen!


Oh wow, that sounds like a varied, interesting and exhausting trip! Be safe and have a great time, tell us all about it when you get back! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hey hey hey...Dont think for one minute you'll get to Harrogate without me....'please' :roll:


Are you near Harrogate Susan? I thought you were much further south! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> When we had our narrowboat we had a canoe on top, which the boys used to use. But they never raced.


Barry, DS was heavily into canoeing when he was in the scouts, they actually went out on the Thames at Erith, just as well I didn't know at the time, scary!!! I didn't know you had a narrowboat, I love them and I was thinking of doing a trip on the Chichester Ship Canal when we are down in Worthing, don't think it's on a narrowboat but looks similar!!1


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I like Harrogate, but I assume the show will have the same seating problems as Ally-Pally. The Christmas shopping sounds good though!


I think the poor seating arrangements are everywhere, they don't want you sitting down, they want you up on your legs spending money!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I like Harrogate, but I assume the show will have the same seating problems as Ally-Pally. The Christmas shopping sounds good though!


Ive got to be honest my saxy...theres just nowhere to sit at Harrogate. only the floor and The town itself is a lot more up and down hill than Whitby.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Are you near Harrogate Susan? I thought you were much further south! xxx


No,,,,,I'm north of harrogate..about 90 mins away...Your geography is like mine....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Barry, DS was heavily into canoeing when he was in the scouts, they actually went out on the Thames at Erith, just as well I didn't know at the time, scary!!! I didn't know you had a narrowboat, I love them and I was thinking of doing a trip on the Chichester Ship Canal when we are down in Worthing, don't think it's on a narrowboat but looks similar!!1


we haventy got a marrow boat...it was the sailing club kids we were watching...GS1 was at work.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Barry, DS was heavily into canoeing when he was in the scouts, they actually went out on the Thames at Erith, just as well I didn't know at the time, scary!!! I didn't know you had a narrowboat, I love them and I was thinking of doing a trip on the Chichester Ship Canal when we are down in Worthing, don't think it's on a narrowboat but looks similar!!1


we had a narrowboat for about 15 years until I retired. Then we didn;t have time to use it! You can have a meal on the Chichester canal boats. Very pleasant.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think the poor seating arrangements are everywhere, they don't want you sitting down, they want you up on your legs spending money!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Precisely! But when I need to sit down the last thing I think about is spending money on anything but coffee!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No,,,,,I'm north of harrogate..about 90 mins away...Your geography is like mine....


Oh dear, I was way out there!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> we haventy got a marrow boat...it was the sailing club kids we were watching...GS1 was at work.


No dear, Saxy said they used to have a narrow boat!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Precisely! But when I need to sit down the last thing I think about is spending money on anything but coffee!


....and something to soak your feet in!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I was way out there!!


You are definitely way out man! Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and something to soak your feet in!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


it's my knees that suffer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just read Pams itinerary, that is some trip. I know you will love every minute xxxx


Really looking forward to seeing all the sights!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's my knees that suffer.


OK, soak your knees in then!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a wonderful trip. All those new places, and family too. You'll need a rest when you get home!


I undoubtedly will!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im off to my bed...night.x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It has been a long day here, Pam your trip sounds great have fun, Londy good luck to you GS I don't know why they put that kind of pressure on little ones.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So sorry that your oven has died.
> 
> Yes, you have to have the browned edges and the cheese has to be browned it also adds flavor and mine was so good I made a small one with meat and ricotta it was so good(DH only likes noodles, sauce and cheese in his...bland) and we had a spinach salad with red onion, cucumber, and tomato!


Mine is always made with alternating layers of meat sauce, mix of 3 different cheeses, and of course the lasagne. If DH wants onion in his, then I also make 2 of them, cos I am allergic to onion, so I use garlic for added flavour.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Look at me, chatting away to myself!!
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think I need a cup of coffee anybody else want one?
> 
> and maybe a piece of that peach pie I burned the bottom of last night.......I was multi tasking and something had to give...it was still good I don't usually eat the bottom crust anyway...I know I am weird...hehehe


Oooh if I was with you, I would definitely have a piece of peach pie, but I think I would go for a cup of tea 😀, I still need to be careful with the amount of caffeine I have 😕, which is a little inconvenient, as I really love coffee😠


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thanx for the coffe binky but I'm off to bed with my crackers and ham...gooood nite....x


I might just be in bed when you are reading this, but if I am still awake, I might just see if you would like to Skype with me - this invite is open to anyone who would like to have a face to face chat with me 😆

Oh, I forgot to wish you a wonderful, relaxing sleep. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just back from DD's, only went down to say hi to her FIL & stayed until now. Looking forward to out party in the park tomorrow, hope it doesn't rain because they are not all coming here! I've even made 2 enormous cakes to take, it's ages since I baked. Oscar has a Batman birthday cake too.
> Night night everyoneXx


Did the weather behave itself for you party in the park, or were alternative arrangements required? 😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a great day yesterday meeting up with my niece from Houston and her husband. He was in town for a law seminar and she got to come spend the weekend with him on his company. The weather wasn't the best, but it didn't deter us. Their hotel was in the middle of the Chicago loop/theater/financial district so there's a lot going on and a lot to see. We did a progressive dinner where we had appetizers and drinks at place #1 which was a Chicago style steak house which has been around since before prohibition and still has the old Hollywood cocktail lounge feel, then we had more drinks and small plates at a typical Chicago Italian restaurant, and ended up with dinner at Elephant and Castle which is a fairly new entry into the Chicago bar/pub place. The fish 'n chips and Pimm's cocktail were great. DH had his pedometer on and we walked over 10,000 steps while there so saw quite a bit.
> 
> I'm doing a lot of odds and ends today but will check in when I can.


Hi Rookie, the description of your day is wonderful, it is great that you get to make some great memories with the , hope the remainder of the weekend is as good xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry to be boring, but after a bit of rain yesterday it is an absolutely glorious day here today. But I slept half of it away.


You must really have needed the sleep, otherwise it would not have happened? I hope you have woken feeling very refreshed, and not out of sorts. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If at first you don't succeed -------CHEAT! :roll:


Now r hat is perfect advice, and if that does have the wanted result, then the finished bag has some designer liene (or if one prefers "Artistic Lisence") 😁😃😅😂😅😃😁😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I love Ally-Pally, but am really not sure that I can cope with it. There is so little seating.


I think that is the problem with quite a few, if not all, of the exhibitions. I haven't been to one for a while now, mainly because of that problem; but I would really love to go to one, again.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too but it is a problem, also not that easy to get there for me, even though I probably live the nearest!!


And that is the other problem for me, actually getting to the exhibition site. They are always in the capital cities here, so that would mean that I would either have to get DH to take me down to it, then have him complaining all the way around the facility, while I was trying to see if there was anything new, that might be useful for me, gettingangry with him; and ending up having a totally rubbish day. BUT if I went down by train, or bus, then I would have to find my way to the facility, then either back to the bus station and return home, or trying to find some where to stay, until the I could get the train back home. The hard thing about staying in Adelaide for a few days is that 2 of my daughters are busy with Uni studies, as is my sister :-( , and I don't like feeling that I am getting in their way, and being a nuisance (not that any of them think that, it is just how I feel)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I must do that dreaded h word today or we just might get lost in the dirt.
> 
> I have not had a chance to sit and knit for two days but I made a lot of progress on the baby blanket and dress, and I need to run to the post office and mail out the monster pants.
> 
> ...


Try not to run yourself too ragged, it is not good for you! I am making progress with my Palma jumper, but I wish I was a little shorter, I have such a long back (even though I strongly state that I am of average height, and in good proportions with limb and back lengths). The pattern states 1.5 repeats of the panal graph for the length required, but I have almost finished the second repeat, and still have between 7 and 9 inches to knit, before coming anywhere near the length required for me. 😕
Now I remember why mum was too enthused about knitting jumpers for me, and my younger brother 😦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Still a little blurry round the edges thanks but I'm taking things at my own pace and eating lots of chocolate biscuits - Tim Tams that I bought back from NZ for DH - but he keeps forcing them on me!!


Because he cares for you ............ or he doesn't want to you collapsing, , cos then he would have to look after himself again, and he knows that you do a much better job of that, than he does.

Isn't it strange, how our men folk can be so attentive to us, when they think we might be getting (or have gotten) sick, but can annoy the heck out of us, when they deem that we are in a wonderful healthy (?) state!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely fabrics, that's going to look rally nice! I need to start doing some Autumn work in the garden, I need to replace several pieces of trellis and switch some of my Heucheras around.


I am hoping to begin a small garden, in an old bath tub, in the next week or so, while this cool change is here. I can not do any plantings between the cool changes, because it is just too hot (already), and the plants won't survive. I think I will be planting in pots, as well, as our yard is mainly like concrete, and the other reason is that in this area, the plants will require the use of mega amounts of H2O, and I want a reduced water usage garden; so pots in groups, and old bath tubs used in the best possible way. The other reason is, I think, a stupid idea when I have an excitable dog like Mint. She will want to help with the gardening, and will destroy more than she creates, although she has done a wonderful job of not damaging DH's succulents.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls Ive done nothing today......I'm very lazy...The weather has een terrible, Ive put my heating on and the sun has come out. GS1 is at WORK today.


That is excellent news for him, it will give him more independence.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi ladies, have been reading Love all the projects everyone is making. I haven't knit hardly at all. The pain meds screw with my thinking. I keep recounting what think I've done.Glad you are home Londy. Know what you mean by such a long flight. I was always felt funny after the long flights to the middle east to visit our daughter. Can't do the traveling like that anymore. Is good to hear that everyone has had a nice day. Is rainey here and I had a long nap. Weather is changing over here also. Fall is definitely coming. I am off for now, love to all.Purly


It is great to hear from you, and to know that you are resting as much as you need too xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls I wrote a long message and have no idea where it went. Too tired to do right now. May try later. Love you all. Purly


Just take it as it comes Purly. We will still be here. xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's cloudy here. Going to do some baking and knitting today.
> 
> Polly, love your stories, sending you a load of hugs.
> 
> ...


Thank you Purple. Hugs back to you! I used a 40% off coupon at Joann's to get a small pack of 5 fabrics for the campers I want to quilt. I'm determined to,find out how to do the knit patterns so I'm held up. I did not hear back from interweave tho I sent two emails. Also,want to make friends Xmas gifts...not specific yet. I have holiday frames so I'm thinking cross stitch in the frames but they take a while. I notice Christmas items advertised on my email companies. Did we start the ball rolling when we said the C word?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's a good job you are sharper than both those guys!!!


I was worn out afterwards. Next I'm going to the lady sales person who sold me my car. She was very smart and showed me cars then as I described my needs. Right now I need to move boxes and bags from our old house. And I'm in the low price group. The sales people yesterday were talking about low payments but I'd be paying so much in interest. They didn't mention that of course. So I didn't either.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

In the market today I saw a lady I knew but couldn't think from where. She was hub's Coumadin clinic caregiver. A very nice, patient person. We had a nice chat.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely fabrics, that's going to look rally nice! I need to start doing some Autumn work in the garden, I need to replace several pieces of trellis and switch some of my Heucheras around.


It's so much nicer to do things when it snt sooo hot. Fun to get things you like. My house is done in "make do".


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Rookie, the description of your day is wonderful, it is great that you get to make some great memories with the , hope the remainder of the weekend is as good xx


I have such a huge family and usually get to see them only every 3 years when we have our big reunions. But, they are usually busy events with people going off in all different directions to come back together for meals. It's just not the same as having some one on one chats without anyone else around. We thoroughly enjoyed their visit and had a great time showing the around our city.

I'm available as a tour guide to/with whomever would like to come visit; I love it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have such a huge family and usually get to see them only every 3 years when we have our big reunions. But, they are usually busy events with people going off in all different directions to come back together for meals. It's just not the same as having some one on one chats without anyone else around. We thoroughly enjoyed their visit and had a great time showing the around our city.
> 
> I'm available as a tour guide to/with whomever would like to come visit; I love it.


That just goes to show how vast America is. We think Harrogate is a long way, but it's only a 3 hour train journey. Thanks for the offer, Londy and I might just have to start planning another trip. The ssame applies here. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's pouring with rain here. Lots overnight too. WI Creative Chaos here this morning and then we might go for a swim
Hope everyone has a good week. Xxx.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. 11'C...The toothache is nagging on and the weather is dull.. But S and B today so what more could I ask for.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 11'C...The toothache is nagging on and the weather is dull.. But S and B today so what more could I ask for.


Morning. I think you need ssome knittingg therapy and hug ((())) xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 11'C...The toothache is nagging on and the weather is dull.. But S and B today so what more could I ask for.


Good morning Susan, I have just finished my evening meal of chicken schnitzel, chips and peas & corn; and now I am ready for a long sleep.
When are you seeing your dentist about your toothache, there might be an abcess, and antibiotics might be needed. I hope it gets better soon xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning Susan, I have just finished my evening meal of chicken schnitzel, chips and peas & corn; and now I am ready for a long sleep.
> When are you seeing your dentist about your toothache, there might be an abcess, and antibiotics might be needed. I hope it gets better soon xxx


I wasnt reckoning on seeing the dentist/ I have a check up in November. I'm sick of paying her money this year. However this tooth thst she filled is beginning to nag. The filling dropped out at Blackpool and the tooth smashed...

Judi I dont skype any more Ive forgotten how to do it..hahah..I could facetime you sometime maybe?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning. I think you need ssome knittingg therapy and hug ((())) xx


Hello Purple, have a wonderful day with the WI Chaos, and the swim. I am planning on some more knitting on the Palma jumper tonight, if I can keep my eyes open long enough. Our weather has turned cold, and is making me want to go to sleep. I have done nothing today, except a small amount of shopping - I really think I had better get myself moving again, as I think I have hit a bit of a slump ..... and I only just realised it. I don't even know why the slump has happened now, but I suppose the why's and wherefore's don't really matter, how I deal with it is the important thing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wasnt reckoning on seeing the dentist/ I have a check up in November. I'm sick of paying her money this year. However this tooth thst she filled is beginning to nag. The filling dropped out at Blackpool and the tooth smashed...
> 
> Judi I dont skype any more Ive forgotten how to do it..hahah..I could facetime you sometime maybe?


This is our first apple off the trees for this year. It was lovely. We shared it...Thats what love is hahaha.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wasnt reckoning on seeing the dentist/ I have a check up in November. I'm sick of paying her money this year. However this tooth thst she filled is beginning to nag. The filling dropped out at Blackpool and the tooth smashed...
> 
> Judi I dont skype any more Ive forgotten how to do it..hahah..I could facetime you sometime maybe?


Unfortunately my daughter has got my iPad in Adelaide. I gave it to her when I got my new Samsung tablet 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is our first apple off the trees for this year. It was lovely. We shared it...Thats what love is hahaha.


That is one beautiful looking apple, you are so fortunate to be growing some of your own fruit and veggies. Mum & dad used to do that, and the home grown fruit always tasted better than the shop bought ones


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am ET and 10'C (50'F). It's fall/autumn. Cool nights and warm days.
I've got sinusitis. I've had a headache so bad my eyes wouldn't focus. It is clearing now and I can actually see to knit.
I went to the knitting club in Peterborough on Tuesday. DD went with me. It is a nice little group and we will be going again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purple, have a wonderful day with the WI Chaos, and the swim. I am planning on some more knitting on the Palma jumper tonight, if I can keep my eyes open long enough. Our weather has turned cold, and is making me want to go to sleep. I have done nothing today, except a small amount of shopping - I really think I had better get myself moving again, as I think I have hit a bit of a slump ..... and I only just realised it. I don't even know why the slump has happened now, but I suppose the why's and wherefore's don't really matter, how I deal with it is the important thing.


I hope it is just the weather and you will feel more yourself when it warms up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wasnt reckoning on seeing the dentist/ I have a check up in November. I'm sick of paying her money this year. However this tooth thst she filled is beginning to nag. The filling dropped out at Blackpool and the tooth smashed...
> 
> Judi I dont skype any more Ive forgotten how to do it..hahah..I could facetime you sometime maybe?


I wouldn't leave it until November. I know you hate giving the dentist more of your time and money, but the nag will probably get worse if she doesn't look at it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's pouring with rain here. Lots overnight too. WI Creative Chaos here this morning and then we might go for a swim
> Hope everyone has a good week. Xxx.


Have fun with the Chaos.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am hoping to begin a small garden, in an old bath tub, in the next week or so, while this cool change is here. I can not do any plantings between the cool changes, because it is just too hot (already), and the plants won't survive. I think I will be planting in pots, as well, as our yard is mainly like concrete, and the other reason is that in this area, the plants will require the use of mega amounts of H2O, and I want a reduced water usage garden; so pots in groups, and old bath tubs used in the best possible way. The other reason is, I think, a stupid idea when I have an excitable dog like Mint. She will want to help with the gardening, and will destroy more than she creates, although she has done a wonderful job of not damaging DH's succulents.


Except for DD's mostly volunteer garden at the back, all the rest of our vegetables are grown in pots. I have 2 big 3foot-across pots for the beans and tomatoes. Strawberries and mint are in other pots. The pots let us move them around to catch the sun. Our back yard is mostly shade.
The rabbits do an excellent job of destroying our gardens. They've left DD's squashes alone but they love the flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Try not to run yourself too ragged, it is not good for you! I am making progress with my Palma jumper, but I wish I was a little shorter, I have such a long back (even though I strongly state that I am of average height, and in good proportions with limb and back lengths). The pattern states 1.5 repeats of the panal graph for the length required, but I have almost finished the second repeat, and still have between 7 and 9 inches to knit, before coming anywhere near the length required for me. 😕
> Now I remember why mum was too enthused about knitting jumpers for me, and my younger brother 😦


You're doing better than me. I don't think I've completed a single pullover or cardigan for me. I have too much startitis and not enough finishitis.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I am so far behind I feel lost, but I have to get to work. The speed limit is being dropped 10 kph to 30 kph (18 mph) in city so it will take more time to get anywhere. (I think I can walk faster)
I'll try to catch up later.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it is just the weather and you will feel more yourself when it warms up.


It probably is that, cos we have had beautiful, warm weather over the last couple of days, and today was quite cold, and I have gone from wearing shorts and singlet, back to long pants, sheep skin boots and a warm jacket. I really don't like wearing lots of clothing, it becomes too constricting and uncomfortable for me. 😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You're doing better than me. I don't think I've completed a single pullover or cardigan for me. I have too much startitis and not enough finishitis.


This jumper has been waiting too long to be finished, and I really want it finished for next winter. Then I have still got my surprise jacket to finish, but I am not sure if I like it now. That one will possibly end up as an "around home" jacket only, and I will make another surprise jacket in a different yarn, that I have in my stash - that yarn is in a colour run that I really like. I might undo the other one yet, I really don't like the colour of it anymore, and the yarn can be used for another project 😅😂


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am ET and 10'C (50'F). It's fall/autumn. Cool nights and warm days.
> I've got sinusitis. I've had a headache so bad my eyes wouldn't focus. It is clearing now and I can actually see to knit.
> I went to the knitting club in Peterborough on Tuesday. DD went with me. It is a nice little group and we will be going again.


So sorry you've got sinusitis. Hope is clears up soon.
Glad the knitting club was good.

We had fun at chaos this korning, doing a right mix of things .. knitting, crochet, steeking, mosaic and quilling.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have such a huge family and usually get to see them only every 3 years when we have our big reunions. But, they are usually busy events with people going off in all different directions to come back together for meals. It's just not the same as having some one on one chats without anyone else around. We thoroughly enjoyed their visit and had a great time showing the around our city.
> 
> I'm available as a tour guide to/with whomever would like to come visit; I love it.


That sounds like a lot of fun. And the invitation goes both ways!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning. I think you need ssome knittingg therapy and hug ((())) xx


Ditto from me!  xxxooo {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is our first apple off the trees for this year. It was lovely. We shared it...Thats what love is hahaha.


Beautiful apple! Looks yummy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am ET and 10'C (50'F). It's fall/autumn. Cool nights and warm days.
> I've got sinusitis. I've had a headache so bad my eyes wouldn't focus. It is clearing now and I can actually see to knit.
> I went to the knitting club in Peterborough on Tuesday. DD went with me. It is a nice little group and we will be going again.


So sorry, Nitzi, you've not been feeling well. I'm glad to hear it's clearing up and you're better. That's great you found a knitting club nearby to go to!  I had so much fun with my knitting friends yesterday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wouldn't leave it until November. I know you hate giving the dentist more of your time and money, but the nag will probably get worse if she doesn't look at it.


I agree, Susan. It should be seen sooner rather than later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry you've got sinusitis. Hope is clears up soon.
> Glad the knitting club was good.
> 
> We had fun at chaos this korning, doing a right mix of things .. knitting, crochet, steeking, mosaic and quilling.


Sounds fun. Enjoy your afternoon!  I'm off for my walk now - or shortly, when it's daylight.  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Quite understandable but keep believing it will pass! Hugs!! xxx


Here's some things that sometimes pull me out of the droops...banjo music, bluegrass stations...they have the funniest themes. The other day the sone was "your mom told me you were lazy but I chose you". Humor in the readers digest magazine or erma Bomback's old books. Watch a kid's cartoon station. go to the market and look at the plants. Take a drive where you haven't been, roads near your home. Go to a craft or fabric store *dangerous if you buy things but good if you like what you buy. Picture someone you don't like having a red clown nose, big flipper feet and polka dot outfit. In your mind remove one by one the things in your home you love, then in your mind put them back in a different place..you will feel grateful for them. Listen to upbeat music you like. Do a jigsaw puzzle. Be happy you aren't the dopey lady giving you such dopey suggestions


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am hoping to begin a small garden, in an old bath tub, in the next week or so, while this cool change is here. I can not do any plantings between the cool changes, because it is just too hot (already), and the plants won't survive. I think I will be planting in pots, as well, as our yard is mainly like concrete, and the other reason is that in this area, the plants will require the use of mega amounts of H2O, and I want a reduced water usage garden; so pots in groups, and old bath tubs used in the best possible way. The other reason is, I think, a stupid idea when I have an excitable dog like Mint. She will want to help with the gardening, and will destroy more than she creates, although she has done a wonderful job of not damaging DH's succulents.


I like the sound of that sort of garden, maybe with small stones of rocks filling the spaces between the pots, kind of a desert theme?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like a wonderful day, it has been in the upper 60's today a wonderful change from all that heat!


Oops...I misread and thought you had been to "The Upper 60's" a group for seniors. Couldn't figure how it was a wonderful change from the heat, like menopause   had to reread it to figure out I'm up too early!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nap as much as you want. Sleep is a great healer. Sending you lots of gentle hugs and love xxxxx


I HAVE to get more sleep...I read "sleep with a great heater"...I am off today! Might need glasses. Hugs to all I've messed up on so far today...and the day's just started


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purple, have a wonderful day with the WI Chaos, and the swim. I am planning on some more knitting on the Palma jumper tonight, if I can keep my eyes open long enough. Our weather has turned cold, and is making me want to go to sleep. I have done nothing today, except a small amount of shopping - I really think I had better get myself moving again, as I think I have hit a bit of a slump ..... and I only just realised it. I don't even know why the slump has happened now, but I suppose the why's and wherefore's don't really matter, how I deal with it is the important thing.


Tell me about it! I am still falling asleep in front of the TV at 8 pm then being wide awake at 4 am. I also keep waking in the night in a panic cosI don't know where I am for a few seconds, it's really weird and I can only put it down to continuing jet-lag!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is our first apple off the trees for this year. It was lovely. We shared it...Thats what love is hahaha.


That sort of thing got Adam and Eve into terrible trouble, you be careful!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You're doing better than me. I don't think I've completed a single pullover or cardigan for me. I have too much startitis and not enough finishitis.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here's some things that sometimes pull me out of the droops...banjo music, bluegrass stations...they have the funniest themes. The other day the sone was "your mom told me you were lazy but I chose you". Humor in the readers digest magazine or erma Bomback's old books. Watch a kid's cartoon station. go to the market and look at the plants. Take a drive where you haven't been, roads near your home. Go to a craft or fabric store *dangerous if you buy things but good if you like what you buy. Picture someone you don't like having a red clown nose, big flipper feet and polka dot outfit. In your mind remove one by one the things in your home you love, then in your mind put them back in a different place..you will feel grateful for them. Listen to upbeat music you like. Do a jigsaw puzzle. Be happy you aren't the dopey lady giving you such dopey suggestions


Ah Polly, good advice, so glad you have found some things that perk you up, keep that list handy for when you are starting to feel a bit distressed! I usually go for a walk or go to my sewing room and get stuck into some project or other!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey and overcast London! Have just been shopping to re-fill my totally depleted kitchen cupboards but at least DH had enough to eat while I was away!
> Skyped with the Kiwis last night but it didn't go too well, I was nearly asleep, Charlotte and DH didn't want to take part, the Internet connection made for blurry pics and slurry sound and I needed the loo all the time we were talking!! Hey ho, there will be other, better opportunities!
> Today, we are going out for a carvery lunch with DD and family, to celebrate my safe return - at least that's what I'm telling myself!!
> DGS takes his 11+ exam on Tuesday, they are making him go to a different school to take it and his mum can't take him in, he has to be met at the gate by a teacher, poor little lad. He is, as I have probably mentioned, slightly dyslexic and although his mum has been tutoring him for this, it will be an ordeal for him, I could cry! Maybe I could disguise myself as him and take his place? I'd probably get it all wrong and make things worse! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Give him verbal messages before....like" you are so smart...you are talented...this will be easy for you since you prepared...I know you will do well" my mom said things like this to me which boosted my confidence and helped my mind relax. She always had a rosary out and just knowing she was praying for me gave me grit. I wish him well. Did you know Patricia Polacco who,writes and illustrates children's books is dyslexic and didn't get proper reading instruction until she was a few years in school and met a teacher who saw her need and helped get her instruction. She is a good one for your son to read about.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We love you, too, Purly! Sorry about your lost message but the good news is you felt well enough to do it!  xxxooo


I'm happy just knowing you are back and getting better every day!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Qfternoon girls. Ive been to S and B and am now on picking up round the neck. Ive made the tea, cleared away and may do some more knitting when the chase is on.I cant stand tipping point. Ben Shepherd gets all excited and hes absolutely wooden...Thats my opinion for what its worth. That lady who was making theses fiddly things last week brought some knitting, I'm saying no more....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here's some things that sometimes pull me out of the droops...banjo music, bluegrass stations...they have the funniest themes. The other day the sone was "your mom told me you were lazy but I chose you". Humor in the readers digest magazine or erma Bomback's old books. Watch a kid's cartoon station. go to the market and look at the plants. Take a drive where you haven't been, roads near your home. Go to a craft or fabric store *dangerous if you buy things but good if you like what you buy. Picture someone you don't like having a red clown nose, big flipper feet and polka dot outfit. In your mind remove one by one the things in your home you love, then in your mind put them back in a different place..you will feel grateful for them. Listen to upbeat music you like. Do a jigsaw puzzle. Be happy you aren't the dopey lady giving you such dopey suggestions


 :roll: :roll: hahahaha you are so funny jolly...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah Polly, good advice, so glad you have found some things that perk you up, keep that list handy for when you are starting to feel a bit distressed! I usually go for a walk or go to my sewing room and get stuck into some project or other!


Please Remind me of them when I just droop and don't think of them. Which is frequently. On better days I remember Abe Lincoln said "most people are as happy as they make up their minds to be" which kicks me to my list. But he forgot at my age I may not have a mind to make up  the other day I was in the pits over the roof man and I phoned my friend which is against my personal code of not bothering people when I am that upset because it doesn't do to be down with people who have their own troubles but I called and got very helpful chat but now I feel I've been unkind to have dumped my misery on a friend. So I'm resolved not to next time which is all I can do. And I apologized which of course I was told I didn't need to do but I think I did. Where would we be without nice people who care? I'm in a group which suggests putting your needs first but yesterday we discussed doing good where we can when we can which is more my way. Sometimes like with the garage situation I get walked on but most times I feel better if I've helped. Nice young man at church seemed to be seriously praying about something so I stopped and told him how I've had something go my way and he seemed glad to hear it or he was just a polite young man humoring an old lady. I try now to keep a smile on my face. It helps to remind me I can choose to be happy but some days nothing helps. Except you all here!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, soak your knees in then!!!


I would if I could kneel!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You must really have needed the sleep, otherwise it would not have happened? I hope you have woken feeling very refreshed, and not out of sorts. xxxxx


I don't think I need the sleep. I need to be off these dreadful tablets so that I can stop being constantly tired.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. Just back from my swim, haven't been for ages but I remembered how to do it!!! Bit like riding a bike, but I can't do that anymore :shock: 

Susan, forgot to say lovely apple, we have been given a huge bag of windfalls which I have cooked up and put them in the freezer.

Having a coffee and slice of lemon drizzle cake, anyone want some?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think that is the problem with quite a few, if not all, of the exhibitions. I haven't been to one for a while now, mainly because of that problem; but I would really love to go to one, again.


Absolutely, once in a while the magic is worth the effort.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Lisa, have you thought about being tested for sleep apnoea? I raised the possibility of having that, and was referred to a sleep specialist and after testing, was found to have mild sleep apnoea. I was also asked if I would be interested in participating in a trial to test a new gadget, for treating people who only suffer from sleep apnoea when they are laying on their back; as opposed to having it with every position they sleep in.
> 
> There is also another new item that is used to treat this condition, and it is like a mouth guard, but allows the person to inhale, and exhale, through their mouth, while positioning the lower jaw in the optimum position, so that the trachea doesn't collapse (which stops the snoring, and the person doesn't stop breathing). If I do still need something to help me, that is what I am going to go for, cos then if the gks are staying overnight, then they won't get frightened, if they see grandma with this thing on her face. Whatever I get, I will have to show it to them anyway, so that if they do wake me, and I have it in my mouth, they will still know who I am.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you work your sleeping problem out. My main problem NOW is staying asleep. I can get to sleep quite easily now, but usually wake up 2, or 3, hours later. Then I am awake for the next 3 to 4 hours, and then I am sleeping until about 1030am, and I have too much to do. 😕 oh well, at least I don't have to worry about sleeping at work, or the possibility of making a drug error, anymore. So, I suppose that in all reality, it doesn't really matter if I wake late, or early, does it 😉


I think alot of it is 1. all this going on with Michael and 2. I had a very bad allergy attack to something and it was hard to breathe when I went to bed, my dad has sleep apnea and I have thought about it but I really don't think it is the problem more the issues with Michael because I can get a good night sleep sometimes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And that is the other problem for me, actually getting to the exhibition site. They are always in the capital cities here, so that would mean that I would either have to get DH to take me down to it, then have him complaining all the way around the facility, while I was trying to see if there was anything new, that might be useful for me, getting angry with him; and ending up having a totally rubbish day. BUT if I went down by train, or bus, then I would have to find my way to the facility, then either back to the bus station and return home, or trying to find some where to stay, until the I could get the train back home. The hard thing about staying in Adelaide for a few days is that 2 of my daughters are busy with Uni studies, as is my sister :-( , and I don't like feeling that I am getting in their way, and being a nuisance (not that any of them think that, it is just how I feel)


there is a coach trip from Worthing to Ally-Pally.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I would if I could kneel!


I know that feeling. Got down on the floor on one knee and them couldn't get up. Have you tried alternating hot flannels and frozen peas?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> there is a coach trip from Worthing to Ally-Pally.


I'm sure you could persuade the driver to drive round the exhibition.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's so much nicer to do things when it snt sooo hot. Fun to get things you like. My house is done in "make do".


I think I had the same decorator!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think alot of it is 1. all this going on with Michael and 2. I had a very bad allergy attack to something and it was hard to breathe when I went to bed, my dad has sleep apnea and I have thought about it but I really don't think it is the problem more the issues with Michael because I can get a good night sleep sometimes.


Ifeel for you Lisa, sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wasnt reckoning on seeing the dentist/ I have a check up in November. I'm sick of paying her money this year. However this tooth thst she filled is beginning to nag. The filling dropped out at Blackpool and the tooth smashed...
> 
> Judi I dont skype any more Ive forgotten how to do it..hahah..I could facetime you sometime maybe?


I have facetime on my I-mac. I haven't used it yet but it looks easier then Skype.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is our first apple off the trees for this year. It was lovely. We shared it...Thats what love is hahaha.


OMG. That's how it all started in the garden of Eden!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it is just the weather and you will feel more yourself when it warms up.


I hope so too.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry you've got sinusitis. Hope is clears up soon.
> Glad the knitting club was good.
> 
> We had fun at chaos this korning, doing a right mix of things .. knitting, crochet, steeking, mosaic and quilling.


all at once? I knew you were versatile, but...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here's some things that sometimes pull me out of the droops...banjo music, bluegrass stations...they have the funniest themes. The other day the sone was "your mom told me you were lazy but I chose you". Humor in the readers digest magazine or erma Bomback's old books. Watch a kid's cartoon station. go to the market and look at the plants. Take a drive where you haven't been, roads near your home. Go to a craft or fabric store *dangerous if you buy things but good if you like what you buy. Picture someone you don't like having a red clown nose, big flipper feet and polka dot outfit. In your mind remove one by one the things in your home you love, then in your mind put them back in a different place..you will feel grateful for them. Listen to upbeat music you like. Do a jigsaw puzzle. Be happy you aren't the dopey lady giving you such dopey suggestions


They are excellent suggestions, and I am happy that the 'dopey lady' in question is my friend.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sort of thing got Adam and Eve into terrible trouble, you be careful!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


great minds think alike, and so do ours.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon girls. Just back from my swim, haven't been for ages but I remembered how to do it!!! Bit like riding a bike, but I can't do that anymore :shock:
> 
> Susan, forgot to say lovely apple, we have been given a huge bag of windfalls which I have cooked up and put them in the freezer.
> 
> Having a coffee and slice of lemon drizzle cake, anyone want some?


yes please!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know that feeling. Got down on the floor on one knee and them couldn't get up. Have you tried alternating hot flannels and frozen peas?


my knees always feel better for warmth. Forget the frozen peas, they can go on my feet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm sure you could persuade the driver to drive round the exhibition.


Wouldn't that be great.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> all at once? I knew you were versatile, but...


Of course all at once :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Give him verbal messages before....like" you are so smart...you are talented...this will be easy for you since you prepared...I know you will do well" my mom said things like this to me which boosted my confidence and helped my mind relax. She always had a rosary out and just knowing she was praying for me gave me grit. I wish him well. Did you know Patricia Polacco who,writes and illustrates children's books is dyslexic and didn't get proper reading instruction until she was a few years in school and met a teacher who saw her need and helped get her instruction. She is a good one for your son to read about.


Thanks Judi, it seems there is a lot more understanding of the condition now than there was back when DS was at school. He also had a form of dyslexia which meant he could read well but had - and still has - trouble putting words down on paper. Jake has a very mild form and his last teacher has helped a lot and it helped that this teacher also had dyslexia, that must have been a huge confidence booster. I won't get to speak to him before the test tomorrow but I think I have got the message across to him. Keep everything crossed for him though, just in case!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> my knees always feel better for warmth. Forget the frozen peas, they can go on my feet.


Generally I prefer warmth rather than cold, but since my knee op where I was told to alternate it does help. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Please Remind me of them when I just droop and don't think of them. Which is frequently. On better days I remember Abe Lincoln said "most people are as happy as they make up their minds to be" which kicks me to my list. But he forgot at my age I may not have a mind to make up  the other day I was in the pits over the roof man and I phoned my friend which is against my personal code of not bothering people when I am that upset because it doesn't do to be down with people who have their own troubles but I called and got very helpful chat but now I feel I've been unkind to have dumped my misery on a friend. So I'm resolved not to next time which is all I can do. And I apologized which of course I was told I didn't need to do but I think I did. Where would we be without nice people who care? I'm in a group which suggests putting your needs first but yesterday we discussed doing good where we can when we can which is more my way. Sometimes like with the garage situation I get walked on but most times I feel better if I've helped. Nice young man at church seemed to be seriously praying about something so I stopped and told him how I've had something go my way and he seemed glad to hear it or he was just a polite young man humoring an old lady. I try now to keep a smile on my face. It helps to remind me I can choose to be happy but some days nothing helps. Except you all here!


Don't forget there may be a time when your friend needs to 'dump' on someone and if she has listened to you in the past, it will be easier for her to come to you if she needs to?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, it seems there is a lot more understanding of the condition now than there was back when DS was at school. He also had a form of dyslexia which meant he could read well but had - and still has - trouble putting words down on paper. Jake has a very mild form and his last teacher has helped a lot and it helped that this teacher also had dyslexia, that must have been a huge confidence booster. I won't get to speak to him before the test tomorrow but I think I have got the message across to him. Keep everything crossed for him though, just in case!! xxx


Got everything crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon girls. Just back from my swim, haven't been for ages but I remembered how to do it!!! Bit like riding a bike, but I can't do that anymore :shock:
> 
> Susan, forgot to say lovely apple, we have been given a huge bag of windfalls which I have cooked up and put them in the freezer.
> 
> Having a coffee and slice of lemon drizzle cake, anyone want some?


Went back to Zumba today after three weeks, it was hard but I got through it and felt better for it. It was also good to see the rest of the girls and have a bit of a laugh!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon girls. Just back from my swim, haven't been for ages but I remembered how to do it!!! Bit like riding a bike, but I can't do that anymore :shock:
> 
> Susan, forgot to say lovely apple, we have been given a huge bag of windfalls which I have cooked up and put them in the freezer.
> 
> Having a coffee and slice of lemon drizzle cake, anyone want some?


Would love some. Will just twinkle my nose and be there in a minute.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think alot of it is 1. all this going on with Michael and 2. I had a very bad allergy attack to something and it was hard to breathe when I went to bed, my dad has sleep apnea and I have thought about it but I really don't think it is the problem more the issues with Michael because I can get a good night sleep sometimes.


I think you are probably more than a little depressed, quite a normal reaction to the situation and depression can cause all kinds of strange things to happen. Hang in there love, just keep going, we are all thinking of you and hoping for the right outcome! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went back to Zumba today after three weeks, it was hard but I got through it and felt better for it. It was also good to see the rest of the girls and have a bit of a laugh!


It's always good to get back to normal, when normal is good.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm sure you could persuade the driver to drive round the exhibition.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went back to Zumba today after three weeks, it was hard but I got through it and felt better for it. It was also good to see the rest of the girls and have a bit of a laugh!


It always feels great when I get out for my morning walk. Glad you went today. Maybe will help you get back to your normal sleep pattern.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> great minds think alike, and so do ours.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Got everything crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks dear, I just want him to go to the school at which he will be happiest, I am just hoping that is what will happen in spite/because of DDs efforts!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It always feels great when I get out for my morning walk. Glad you went today. Maybe will help you get back to your normal sleep pattern.


I'm hoping so love, I really must try and stay awake this evening, maybe I should watch TV standing up?!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm hoping so love, I really must try and stay awake this evening, maybe I should watch TV standing up?!!


I remember how difficult it was for me when we visited over there two years ago. I think it took a couple of weeks to get my sleep completely back to normal when we returned home. You'll get there.  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I just want him to go to the school at which he will be happiest, I am just hoping that is what will happen in spite/because of DDs efforts!!!


that's the only thing I have ever asked for my children. That they be happy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I remember how difficult it was for me when we visited over there two years ago. I think it took a couple of weeks to get my sleep completely back to normal when we returned home. You'll get there.  xxxooo


That makes me feel better thanks! I have flown 'down under' about 10 or 11 times before and it has never affected me like this before, must be either travelling alone or getting older!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You're doing better than me. I don't think I've completed a single pullover or cardigan for me. I have too much startitis and not enough finishitis.


LOL! I didn't know there were "proper" medical terms for our knitting conditions. I think I'm the same as you. :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> LOL! I didn't know there were "proper" medical terms for our knitting conditions. I think I'm the same as you. :lol:


Hi KatyNora! How are you doing? I have just been messing about with this handbag I'm making, only have the lining, zip and a few more embellishments to do. Do you thing it's elegant enough for a wedding?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi KatyNora! How are you doing? I have just been messing about with this handbag I'm making, only have the lining, zip and a few more embellishments to do. Do you thing it's elegant enough for a wedding?


That is so pretty. It's s perfect xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> LOL! I didn't know there were "proper" medical terms for our knitting conditions. I think I'm the same as you. :lol:


Hi Katy, how are you. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OMG. That's how it all started in the garden of Eden!


It stopped here years ago  :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Really looking forward to seeing all the sights!


Sounds like a wonderful trip, I think you will need another holiday after that one!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is our first apple off the trees for this year. It was lovely. We shared it...Thats what love is hahaha.


Wow that is a nice apple we can't seem to grow anything on our fruit trees they never get big enough to eat. That is love isn't it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi KatyNora! How are you doing? I have just been messing about with this handbag I'm making, only have the lining, zip and a few more embellishments to do. Do you thing it's elegant enough for a wedding?


Its gorgeous londy. well done..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The nights are really putting in.....(days are getting shorter for our foreign ladies). Ive put my hesting on again, as its cold.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Did the weather behave itself for you party in the park, or were alternative arrangements required? 😮


Sunshine all the afternoon, it was quite warm too, thank goodness!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow that is a nice apple we can't seem to grow anything on our fruit trees they never get big enough to eat. That is love isn't it.


We can grow them, but ours don't get big enough to eat as the squirrel steals them!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The nights are really putting in.....(days are getting shorter for our foreign ladies). Ive put my hesting on again, as its cold.


I've put my vest on :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi KatyNora! How are you doing? I have just been messing about with this handbag I'm making, only have the lining, zip and a few more embellishments to do. Do you thing it's elegant enough for a wedding?


That looks great, when's the wedding?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi KatyNora! How are you doing? I have just been messing about with this handbag I'm making, only have the lining, zip and a few more embellishments to do. Do you thing it's elegant enough for a wedding?


that is just gorgeous.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That looks great, when's the wedding?


Thanks Chris! Not until 29th October but I like to be ready for these things!! I have to make a fascinator to go with it next!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that is just gorgeous.


Thanks Saxy, the knitting was easy but it's all the fiddly bits afterwards that has taken the time!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Closing down for the night now, catch you tomorrow, love you all lots xxxxx


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi KatyNora! How are you doing? I have just been messing about with this handbag I'm making, only have the lining, zip and a few more embellishments to do. Do you thing it's elegant enough for a wedding?


I'm well, thank you. The autumn weather is beginning to settle in on us, so I'm anticipating some cozy knitting time this week. Of course, that will depend a lot on my dog, Stevie, who likes to take over my lap when I sit in the big chair. I do love my knitting, but I love Stevie too.

Your handbag is lovely and reminds me of spring. I assume it's color-coordinated to your outfit for the wedding. Will you post a picture for us when you're all dressed up?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Closing down for the night now, catch you tomorrow, love you all lots xxxxx


Nightie night xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi KatyNora! How are you doing? I have just been messing about with this handbag I'm making, only have the lining, zip and a few more embellishments to do. Do you thing it's elegant enough for a wedding?


Londy that is lovely and absolutely elegant enough!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The nights are really putting in.....(days are getting shorter for our foreign ladies). Ive put my hesting on again, as its cold.


It was so cold here last night that if its that cold again tonight mine will be coming on tonight!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We can grow them, but ours don't get big enough to eat as the squirrel steals them!


That's what happens here too, the squirrels get them and eat half of them and leave the rest on the ground for the bees and they are only half the size that they should be.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That makes me feel better thanks! I have flown 'down under' about 10 or 11 times before and it has never affected me like this before, must be either travelling alone or getting older!!


Unfortunately, I think it's probably the latter!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi KatyNora! How are you doing? I have just been messing about with this handbag I'm making, only have the lining, zip and a few more embellishments to do. Do you thing it's elegant enough for a wedding?


I think it's fantastic for a wedding!  Well done, Londy!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sounds like a wonderful trip, I think you will need another holiday after that one!


Yes, a really restful one. Like maybe on a beach in Hawaii or some other tropical location!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've put my vest on :roll:


It's getting cold here, too. Only around 65F today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Closing down for the night now, catch you tomorrow, love you all lots xxxxx


Have a great evening. Get lots of sleep. Love you lots, too!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I'm well, thank you. The autumn weather is beginning to settle in on us, so I'm anticipating some cozy knitting time this week. Of course, that will depend a lot on my dog, Stevie, who likes to take over my lap when I sit in the big chair. I do love my knitting, but I love Stevie too.
> 
> Your handbag is lovely and reminds me of spring. I assume it's color-coordinated to your outfit for the wedding. Will you post a picture for us when you're all dressed up?


Katy - we need to figure out a date to get together sometime in late October if that would work for you.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Katy - we need to figure out a date to get together sometime in late October if that would work for you.


We'll make it work! I'll PM you my email and phone number and plan to see you after your trip.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> We'll make it work! I'll PM you my email and phone number and plan to see you after your trip.


That will be great!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I'm well, thank you. The autumn weather is beginning to settle in on us, so I'm anticipating some cozy knitting time this week. Of course, that will depend a lot on my dog, Stevie, who likes to take over my lap when I sit in the big chair. I do love my knitting, but I love Stevie too.
> 
> Your handbag is lovely and reminds me of spring. I assume it's color-coordinated to your outfit for the wedding. Will you post a picture for us when you're all dressed up?


How lovely to have a little friend to cuddle up to!! Yes, I shall show off and post a picture of the complete outfit when it's finished, thanks for your compliment! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That will be great!


You two will get on like a house on fire :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How lovely to have a little friend to cuddle up to!! Yes, I shall show off and post a picture of the complete outfit when it's finished, thanks for your compliment! x


What are you dojng here. Go to bed xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just ordered snother crochet book, now how did that happen? :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The apple looks so delicious...time to go to a local orchard and do some apple picking with the grandkids. The yellow delicious aren't quite ready yet, so I'll wait until they're all set.

I always make some caramel dipped apples so will get to thinking about that.

Londy, the purse is lovely.

Thinking of you all - the dentist worked hard on my mouth today...I had chair head hair and a very sore jaw from being there with my mouth wide open with 4 hands in there for at least 1-1/2 hours. Only a couple more appointments to go - the next one is a root canal and crown---joy!?!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The apple looks so delicious...time to go to a local orchard and do some apple picking with the grandkids. The yellow delicious aren't quite ready yet, so I'll wait until they're all set.
> 
> I always make some caramel dipped apples so will get to thinking about that.
> 
> ...


I sympathise, i am not able to open my mouth very wide as I have arthritis in my jaw. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You two will get on like a house on fire :thumbup:


Thanks for the endorsement! :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You two will get on like a house on fire :thumbup:


I have no doubt.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The apple looks so delicious...time to go to a local orchard and do some apple picking with the grandkids. The yellow delicious aren't quite ready yet, so I'll wait until they're all set.
> 
> I always make some caramel dipped apples so will get to thinking about that.
> 
> ...


That sounds like absolutely no fun at all! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Thanks for the endorsement! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Of course we will need photographic evidence xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Of course we will need photographic evidence xxxx


Of course!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to go and get something sweet and maybe something hot to drink and sit and knit and watch some football...........oh yeah it is that time again..........good night all!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I sympathise, i am not able to open my mouth very wide as I have arthritis in my jaw. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxx


The dentist told me I have a petite mouth --- DH doesn't believe it. I really like this new dentist. He's very good at giving the novacaine shots and works quite quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There's a definite fall chill in the air tonight. I should have gotten some apple cider at the store when I was out grocery shopping. I love hot cider with a little kick put in it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from arather wet Surrey. I am going out for the day with a friend to hunt down a couple of knitting shops. This will involve coffee and cake.
Catch you all later. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its poured down with rain all night and is still raining now. My over 60's might be cancelled.Got my heating on again.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning, it's miserable here today, not been outside but it's chilly indoors! Another day of playing taxi, DD has only one hospital appt today so we have her little one to take to nursery, plus pick up the other from his nursery. Who said retirement was relaxing! I might also go to see my friend who was transferred to a hospice yesterday. She asked to see me so I rushed over, apparently she told her son she need to talk to me about her PJs! She was asleep most of my visit but when she woke up & realised I was there she told me she wanted to wear the PJs I bought her for her birthday. She did make me smile & shall remember that. I may go back this afternoon.
Off to get a belated breakfast. Have a good day everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The apple looks so delicious...time to go to a local orchard and do some apple picking with the grandkids. The yellow delicious aren't quite ready yet, so I'll wait until they're all set.
> 
> I always make some caramel dipped apples so will get to thinking about that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rookie. Sorry the dentist is having to do so much to your poor mouth, you are being very brave, keep it up!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The dentist told me I have a petite mouth --- DH doesn't believe it. I really like this new dentist. He's very good at giving the novacaine shots and works quite quickly.


Petite. I like that!! Good that you have an empathetic dentist and novacaine is wonderful!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from arather wet Surrey. I am going out for the day with a friend to hunt down a couple of knitting shops. This will involve coffee and cake.
> Catch you all later. Xxxx


Have a lovely day, spend lots and eat lots of cake!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning, it's miserable here today, not been outside but it's chilly indoors! Another day of playing taxi, DD has only one hospital appt today so we have her little one to take to nursery, plus pick up the other from his nursery. Who said retirement was relaxing! I might also go to see my friend who was transferred to a hospice yesterday. She asked to see me so I rushed over, apparently she told her son she need to talk to me about her PJs! She was asleep most of my visit but when she woke up & realised I was there she told me she wanted to wear the PJs I bought her for her birthday. She did make me smile & shall remember that. I may go back this afternoon.
> Off to get a belated breakfast. Have a good day everyone. Xx


Good morning dear, how fortunate for your family that you are so near and so able and willing to help, I'm sure they appreciate you. Sorry about your friend, that's really tough but know you will be there for her too. We must have a catch up when I get back from Worthing, it's ages since I saw you!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, how fortunate for your family that you are so near and so able and willing to help, I'm sure they appreciate you. Sorry about your friend, that's really tough but know you will be there for her too. We must have a catch up when I get back from Worthing, it's ages since I saw you!! xxxx


Would love to meet up! I need a change from what's going on at the moment! When do you go to Worthing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Would love to meet up! I need a change from what's going on at the moment! When do you go to Worthing.


Going this Saturday, coming back the next. We have a cottage near the town centre but with no view so will be bussing or driving out most days to various other seaside towns, hopefully will be able to meet up with Saxy for a coffee at the Denton!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Late start for me today, i took an amitriptyline to try and kick my sleep pattern into touch and I slept like the dead! Mind you, I'm a bit like a mole this morning, blinking at the light! Going to the library today and then to pick up Jake's birthday present, he will be 11 on 4th October and he wants some weird Star Wars Lego .....thing!
Finished the easy peasy scarf I was knitting while I was away, it's lovely and warm and it's purple!!! The yarn was a cheapish acrylic from Spotlight in Wellington and sadly can't be bought anywhere else, it is very soft and has a lovely sheen.
Have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've just ordered snother crochet book, now how did that happen? :shock:


I have that with books. They order themselves and use your name and address.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The dentist told me I have a petite mouth --- DH doesn't believe it. I really like this new dentist. He's very good at giving the novacaine shots and works quite quickly.


My dentist, who is Indian, says working on 'English' mouths is hard because they are much smaller.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from arather wet Surrey. I am going out for the day with a friend to hunt down a couple of knitting shops. This will involve coffee and cake.
> Catch you all later. Xxxx


THat sounds like our kind of day!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its poured down with rain all night and is still raining now. My over 60's might be cancelled.Got my heating on again.


It is dreary here. I am out to lunch with the ladies today, but will wear a fleece, and take my mac!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It is dreary here. I am out to lunch with the ladies today, but will wear a fleece, and take my mac!


Very wise!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Going this Saturday, coming back the next. We have a cottage near the town centre but with no view so will be bussing or driving out most days to various other seaside towns, hopefully will be able to meet up with Saxy for a coffee at the Denton!


You just try not to! I'd sit on your doorstep till you come out!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Late start for me today, i took an amitriptyline to try and kick my sleep pattern into touch and I slept like the dead! Mind you, I'm a bit like a mole this morning, blinking at the light! Going to the library today and then to pick up Jake's birthday present, he will be 11 on 4th October and he wants some weird Star Wars Lego .....thing!
> Finished the easy peasy scarf I was knitting while I was away, it's lovely and warm and it's purple!!! The yarn was a cheapish acrylic from Spotlight in Wellington and sadly can't be bought anywhere else, it is very soft and has a lovely sheen.
> Have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxx


it looks soft and warm. Be careful a certain person doesn't steal it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You just try not to! I'd sit on your doorstep till you come out!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll be there, what day? Wednesday probably best for me


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am ET and 13'C (55'F). My Sago palm is back outside.
We called the Wildlife guy and he has trapped 2 baby skunks from under our porch steps. Last night there was another one so we've called him again. I saw momma skunk bring 5 babies to the porch so we still have a couple more to catch.
Tonight is my knitting night and I am on-call. I'll have to ask the store owner if she minds.
DD wants to sign up for a beginner knitting class. I may never see my knitting needles again


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My dentist, who is Indian, says working on 'English' mouths is hard because they are much smaller.


I must have an "English" mouth. The dentist is always saying open wider, open wider. I'm open as far as I go!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Late start for me today, i took an amitriptyline to try and kick my sleep pattern into touch and I slept like the dead! Mind you, I'm a bit like a mole this morning, blinking at the light! Going to the library today and then to pick up Jake's birthday present, he will be 11 on 4th October and he wants some weird Star Wars Lego .....thing!
> Finished the easy peasy scarf I was knitting while I was away, it's lovely and warm and it's purple!!! The yarn was a cheapish acrylic from Spotlight in Wellington and sadly can't be bought anywhere else, it is very soft and has a lovely sheen.
> Have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxx


Very nice scarf.
Some of the new acrylics are wonderfully soft. Not like the old stuff that could scrub pans.
I'd like to get some of the new Star Wars Lego stuff, if I had room to display the models once they were made. (I'm odd, I know)
I hope you're started on a better sleep schedule.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Going this Saturday, coming back the next. We have a cottage near the town centre but with no view so will be bussing or driving out most days to various other seaside towns, hopefully will be able to meet up with Saxy for a coffee at the Denton!


I'd like to smell seaside air. Lake Ontario air just isn't the same. I do like falling asleep to the sound of waves. Have a lovely coffee with Saxy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning, it's miserable here today, not been outside but it's chilly indoors! Another day of playing taxi, DD has only one hospital appt today so we have her little one to take to nursery, plus pick up the other from his nursery. Who said retirement was relaxing! I might also go to see my friend who was transferred to a hospice yesterday. She asked to see me so I rushed over, apparently she told her son she need to talk to me about her PJs! She was asleep most of my visit but when she woke up & realised I was there she told me she wanted to wear the PJs I bought her for her birthday. She did make me smile & shall remember that. I may go back this afternoon.
> Off to get a belated breakfast. Have a good day everyone. Xx


I hope your busy day is pleasant. Enjoy the time with the grands.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its poured down with rain all night and is still raining now. My over 60's might be cancelled.Got my heating on again.


Our rain gauge was full and overflowing, we had so much rain. I'm wrapping up with wraps to keep warm. It's not cool enough at night for the furnace yet. We have duvets on all the beds.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from arather wet Surrey. I am going out for the day with a friend to hunt down a couple of knitting shops. This will involve coffee and cake.
> Catch you all later. Xxxx


Coffee, cakes and knitting shops... that sounds wonderful. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a definite fall chill in the air tonight. I should have gotten some apple cider at the store when I was out grocery shopping. I love hot cider with a little kick put in it.


I don't have room in the fridge for a bottle of cider. I need to finish off the iced tea first.
We'll be going to Brighton Applefest on Sept 25. I'm getting a half bushel of Honeycrisp apples and a jug of cider then.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone is back from vacation and on the roads. I had trouble finding a parking spot on the main floor of the parking garage. I don't like taking the stairs with a heavy backpack.
Everyone enjoy your day.
I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive sorted some new knitting out (easy) to take to the over 60's....

The stitching show has just sent me all the info on the show today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My dentist, who is Indian, says working on 'English' mouths is hard because they are much smaller.


Theres no answer to that is there? :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Late start for me today, i took an amitriptyline to try and kick my sleep pattern into touch and I slept like the dead! Mind you, I'm a bit like a mole this morning, blinking at the light! Going to the library today and then to pick up Jake's birthday present, he will be 11 on 4th October and he wants some weird Star Wars Lego .....thing!
> Finished the easy peasy scarf I was knitting while I was away, it's lovely and warm and it's purple!!! The yarn was a cheapish acrylic from Spotlight in Wellington and sadly can't be bought anywhere else, it is very soft and has a lovely sheen.
> Have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxx


Beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't have room in the fridge for a bottle of cider. I need to finish off the iced tea first.
> We'll be going to Brighton Applefest on Sept 25. I'm getting a half bushel of Honeycrisp apples and a jug of cider then.


Sounds like a wonderful outing. The weather is usually cool enough here once apples come around to store them in the garage. It's been beautiful and up to 80F the last couple of days. Indian Summer weather!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am ET and 13'C (55'F). My Sago palm is back outside.
> We called the Wildlife guy and he has trapped 2 baby skunks from under our porch steps. Last night there was another one so we've called him again. I saw momma skunk bring 5 babies to the porch so we still have a couple more to catch.
> Tonight is my knitting night and I am on-call. I'll have to ask the store owner if she minds.
> DD wants to sign up for a beginner knitting class. I may never see my knitting needles again


Well done on the skunks, hope the rest of them turn up soon and get rescued quickly. Do they release them back out in the country or put them down? Good on DD for the knitting class and a nice set of circulars might make a good Christmas present - and keep her away from yours!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from arather wet Surrey. I am going out for the day with a friend to hunt down a couple of knitting shops. This will involve coffee and cake.
> Catch you all later. Xxxx


Have a wonderful day out! Sounds fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its poured down with rain all night and is still raining now. My over 60's might be cancelled.Got my heating on again.


Sounds like a great day to stay inside and knit!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Going this Saturday, coming back the next. We have a cottage near the town centre but with no view so will be bussing or driving out most days to various other seaside towns, hopefully will be able to meet up with Saxy for a coffee at the Denton!


That sounds delightful! Looking forward to hearing all about it.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Late start for me today, i took an amitriptyline to try and kick my sleep pattern into touch and I slept like the dead! Mind you, I'm a bit like a mole this morning, blinking at the light! Going to the library today and then to pick up Jake's birthday present, he will be 11 on 4th October and he wants some weird Star Wars Lego .....thing!
> Finished the easy peasy scarf I was knitting while I was away, it's lovely and warm and it's purple!!! The yarn was a cheapish acrylic from Spotlight in Wellington and sadly can't be bought anywhere else, it is very soft and has a lovely sheen.
> Have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxx


Lovely scarf and lovelier you! Glad you got a good night's sleep!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am ET and 13'C (55'F). My Sago palm is back outside.
> We called the Wildlife guy and he has trapped 2 baby skunks from under our porch steps. Last night there was another one so we've called him again. I saw momma skunk bring 5 babies to the porch so we still have a couple more to catch.
> Tonight is my knitting night and I am on-call. I'll have to ask the store owner if she minds.
> DD wants to sign up for a beginner knitting class. I may never see my knitting needles again


Hopefully they'll get them all! Enjoy your knitting group tonight and if your DD takes your needles, you'll just have to buy more!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to smell seaside air. Lake Ontario air just isn't the same. I do like falling asleep to the sound of waves. Have a lovely coffee with Saxy.


Me, too, Nitzi!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely scarf and lovelier you! Glad you got a good night's sleep!  xxxooo


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Late start for me today, i took an amitriptyline to try and kick my sleep pattern into touch and I slept like the dead! Mind you, I'm a bit like a mole this morning, blinking at the light! Going to the library today and then to pick up Jake's birthday present, he will be 11 on 4th October and he wants some weird Star Wars Lego .....thing!
> Finished the easy peasy scarf I was knitting while I was away, it's lovely and warm and it's purple!!! The yarn was a cheapish acrylic from Spotlight in Wellington and sadly can't be bought anywhere else, it is very soft and has a lovely sheen.
> Have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxx


Nice scarf and I love the colour and the model.xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have that with books. They order themselves and use your name and address.


I always wondered how it happens.

Just back from a visit to a knitting shop with a friend. Only bought 2 balls of wool, but the owner told us about some fantastic other shops locally and we ended up at a patchwork and quilting supplies to die for. Bougth some fantastic bag lining and a little bit of material. But my friend who doesn't sew ended up with loads of material, things to make flowers with aand a book. Had some nice cake and coffee too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it looks soft and warm. Be careful a certain person doesn't steal it!


Who's that then :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am ET and 13'C (55'F). My Sago palm is back outside.
> We called the Wildlife guy and he has trapped 2 baby skunks from under our porch steps. Last night there was another one so we've called him again. I saw momma skunk bring 5 babies to the porch so we still have a couple more to catch.
> Tonight is my knitting night and I am on-call. I'll have to ask the store owner if she minds.
> DD wants to sign up for a beginner knitting class. I may never see my knitting needles again


Well at least you know what to get her for Christmas xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive sorted some new knitting out (easy) to take to the over 60's....
> 
> The stitching show has just sent me all the info on the show today.


That's a coincidence, I've just received it too. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Late start for me today, i took an amitriptyline to try and kick my sleep pattern into touch and I slept like the dead! Mind you, I'm a bit like a mole this morning, blinking at the light! Going to the library today and then to pick up Jake's birthday present, he will be 11 on 4th October and he wants some weird Star Wars Lego .....thing!
> Finished the easy peasy scarf I was knitting while I was away, it's lovely and warm and it's purple!!! The yarn was a cheapish acrylic from Spotlight in Wellington and sadly can't be bought anywhere else, it is very soft and has a lovely sheen.
> Have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxx


The scarf is lovely and the color of your room is awesome!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its stopped raining.. Ive been to over 60's, I won....$3, a bottle of fruit juice,papaya and lime. Never had it before. A tin of baked beans and 4 pkts of potato chips (crisps) in UK language, I am waiting for the staff to come. She is bringing her husband to clean my inside windows. That awful woman didnt spill her water today...She spilt all the red ink out of her dabber all over the table...Shes just a walking nightmare....haha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice scarf and I love the colour and the model.xxxx


  Thank you, I started it to keep DIL company as I got her knitting the same one! Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't have room in the fridge for a bottle of cider. I need to finish off the iced tea first.
> We'll be going to Brighton Applefest on Sept 25. I'm getting a half bushel of Honeycrisp apples and a jug of cider then.


Honeycrisp apples are my family's new favorite and then I still like Gala.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

oooooooooooo I nearly forgot. DH has bought me some roses and dianthuses. They are a lovely deep pink colour.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> oooooooooooo I nearly forgot. DH has bought me some roses and dianthuses. They are a lovely deep pink colour.


Lucky you! What a nice gesture!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> oooooooooooo I nearly forgot. DH has bought me some roses and dianthuses. They are a lovely deep pink colour.


aaaaaa


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

well k12(the kids school) is having issues so I am off to run a couple of errands.

Have a wonderful rest of your day!!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The scarf is lovely and the color of your room is awesome!!


Thanks Binks but the camera played trick there, it is actually powder blue but I am thinking I might change it to that sort of aqua colour when I get round to doing it up!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Who's that then :roll:


can't think of her name, nice lady.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's a coincidence, I've just received it too. xxx


and me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's a coincidence, I've just received it too. xxx


and me. Sorry I.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> oooooooooooo I nearly forgot. DH has bought me some roses and dianthuses. They are a lovely deep pink colour.


how romantic!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Going this Saturday, coming back the next. We have a cottage near the town centre but with no view so will be bussing or driving out most days to various other seaside towns, hopefully will be able to meet up with Saxy for a coffee at the Denton!


Sounds good to me, lots of good places to visit. Meeting up with Saxy will be a bonus!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Late start for me today, i took an amitriptyline to try and kick my sleep pattern into touch and I slept like the dead! Mind you, I'm a bit like a mole this morning, blinking at the light! Going to the library today and then to pick up Jake's birthday present, he will be 11 on 4th October and he wants some weird Star Wars Lego .....thing!
> Finished the easy peasy scarf I was knitting while I was away, it's lovely and warm and it's purple!!! The yarn was a cheapish acrylic from Spotlight in Wellington and sadly can't be bought anywhere else, it is very soft and has a lovely sheen.
> Have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxx


Looking good! Love the scarf


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its stopped raining.. Ive been to over 60's, I won....$3, a bottle of fruit juice,papaya and lime. Never had it before. A tin of baked beans and 4 pkts of potato chips (crisps) in UK language, I am waiting for the staff to come. She is bringing her husband to clean my inside windows. That awful woman didnt spill her water today...She spilt all the red ink out of her dabber all over the table...Shes just a walking nightmare....haha


Well done on your winnings!  Sorry you have to put up with that woman!  Tomorrow you'll be able to see the world from your windows!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> how romantic!


I agree. What a sweetie!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> how romantic!


I quite agree xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's arrived.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's arrived.....


ooooh, that looks very 'you', hope you have fun with it!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's arrived.....


Oooh, that looks fun!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> It's arrived.....


That looks good!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just had a text from DD which said "All well it seems, no surprises, he's not even that tired" Will have to wait for the results now not sure when they get them but you will be the first to know....after me.....and DD of course!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. The staff has been. She brought her husband (my windowcleaner) because her hands have arthritis and they are acting up. He cleaned my inside windeows and hoovered for me. (bless him), we all had a good laugh and a cup of tea or coffee....Ive told Alison not to come if her hands are paining but she doesnt like to let me down, Usually she brings her daughter.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lucky you! What a nice gesture!


Very rare but appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's arrived.....


It looks a lovely book...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a text from DD which said "All well it seems, no surprises, he's not even that tired" Will have to wait for the results now not sure when they get them but you will be the first to know....after me.....and DD of course!!


That's great!  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Honeycrisp apples are my family's new favorite and then I still like Gala.


I just had a Pink Lady and yesterday, I had one named Envy...almost makes you think that they're alcoholic drinks and not apples.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's arrived.....


I've met Edie and she is a delight. I have quite a few of her books, also -- great book; I'll have to check that out that one.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice scarf and I love the colour and the model.xxxx


Agreed!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a text from DD which said "All well it seems, no surprises, he's not even that tired" Will have to wait for the results now not sure when they get them but you will be the first to know....after me.....and DD of course!!


That's good news xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It looks a lovely book...


All l have to do jow is try and understand the patterns


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's arrived.....


that looks interesting I have two brand new knitting books that I have not had the time to read through yet oh well maybe when the kids are done with school I will have more time for reading.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just had a Pink Lady and yesterday, I had one named Envy...almost makes you think that they're alcoholic drinks and not apples.


That's what came to mind right when I started to read this I just bought some more of the Honey crisps and they are huge cost a fortune for five apples but worth it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> All l have to do jow is try and understand the patterns


I cannot do crochet charts if the patterns are written they are not hard for me at all, I still can't read a knitting chart... :shock: :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just had a Pink Lady and yesterday, I had one named Envy...almost makes you think that they're alcoholic drinks and not apples.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what came to mind right when I started to read this I just bought some more of the Honey crisps and they are huge cost a fortune for five apples but worth it!


Those are Mr. Ric's favorites!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what came to mind right when I started to read this I just bought some more of the Honey crisps and they are huge cost a fortune for five apples but worth it!


I was first introduced to honey crisp when we were in Door County and I'd never seen them near Chicago, so I bought a big basket full to bring home from a local orchard. Two years later, I saw them at the grocery store and was thrilled.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good afternoon girls,we have been for a walk....We went to tees barrage and watches the children getting canoe lessons, There was two canoes and they had to race from one side to the other and fill a containert wityh water, The one who got there measure filled first were of course the winners. Then they all ended up in the water...Oh to be young again and not feel the cold. DH went for a walk on his own and I sat in tyhe car doing a sudoku or two then went for a short walk to the rapids. We had tea for 2 and a piece of cake each. Ive had an enjoyable day.


What a fine day!! 
I've never understood sudoku...son does them. I'm the pits at crossword puzzles too unless they are for beginners. Can do word search


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Mr P has just watered my pots and it has started raining (always works) He has been attacking the holly tree in the front garden and I have made a lemon drizzle cake and tidied (again) my workroom. Now I am cooking a very very very late lunch.
> I have spoken to Londy and we have decided not to go to Ally Pally this year as we don't think it is ready for us again so we are going to travel a couple of hundred miles and go to the same show in Harrogate and also do some Christmas markets.
> Susan, I used to do a lot of canoe racing when I was youngeer, we did it on the canals.
> After we have eaten I am going to sit and knit. xx


I know what you mean...I think there is a sensor on my front stoop. I step out and the rain begins. Like I pressed a button!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We're flying into Minneapolis, Minnesota on Wednesday, arriving around 9 pm. Getting a rental car and staying near the airport that evening and then driving about 3 hours north the next day to see his 86 year old aunt and uncle from his dad's side. Next day we will go about another 3 hours or so north to see a cousin from his mom's side. Next day we'll head southwest into North Dakota to see the little town he lived in before they moved to Seattle when he was 4. We will spend that night in Bismarck, North Dakota (about a 7 hour drive from International Falls, Minnesota) before heading south to Rapid City, South Dakota and spend 3 days seeing all the sights there: Deadwood, Sturgis, Mt. Rushmore, Custer, Crazy Horse and whatever else we can find to see. Then we will have another 7 hour drive to Omaha, Nebraska to visit a couple of his cousins and their 90 year old parents (his dad's younger brother). He plans to go to an air museum nearby while we are there. Will leave there early a.m. on the 26th to head back to Minneapolis for our 6:45 a.m. flight back home on the 27th. We'll arrive back in Seattle around 8:30 a.m. Two hour time difference. Busy trip. Lots to be seen!


That is quite a plan! Enjoy!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Mine is always made with alternating layers of meat sauce, mix of 3 different cheeses, and of course the lasagne. If DH wants onion in his, then I also make 2 of them, cos I am allergic to onion, so I use garlic for added flavour.


You might put pieces of meatball, slices of Italian sausage and mushrooms between the cheese. Mmmm. Wish I had some now!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was worn out afterwards. Next I'm going to the lady sales person who sold me my car. She was very smart and showed me cars then as I described my needs. Right now I need to move boxes and bags from our old house. And I'm in the low price group. The sales people yesterday were talking about low payments but I'd be paying so much in interest. They didn't mention that of course. So I didn't either.


The nice sales lady didn't have cars in the low price range. We looked at a few other dealers. Mileage, years, price, rear window visibility, son fit behind the wheel, so many cars so many things to consider!! I was so tired I was weepy at days end. I'm going on line to cut down walking all over.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I bumped into a very nice caregiver who kept hub on the right dosage of cumadin. We had a nice chat.
Today I went to a local yarn shop and the owner was kind enough to go on revelry to find out about my pattern. Turns out a few people found the pattern wrong. One said she did it but it was difficult. I don't think it could be done since it has decrease but no increase. I'm telling the company I should get another pattern free since I paid $5.95 and it's wrong. I've decided to do my own stem somehow. I tried picking up a stitch between two stitches and then knitting them together to create a nit of a lift. If it doesn't show raised I will embroider it.I bought a couple of pattern booklets to show I appreciated her help and will sign up for a sock knitting class when she phones me with the dates.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its a sunny day. Weve made nationakl press that where I live had the most rainfall out of the country yesterday. Now isnt that wonderful???? Im on school pickup today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, damp and dull here again. Mr P wants to go looking for porch doors and windows. Id rather sit and read my new crochet book. But as we need to buy some food l shall go with him.

WI singing tonight. 

Hope you are all ok. Xxxxx.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a sunny day. Weve made nationakl press that where I live had the most rainfall out of the country yesterday. Now isnt that wonderful???? Im on school pickup today.


Congratulations on being famous! We've just picked up my youngest, been at nursery one week & is so confident already. He's crashed on the sofa, it's hard being 3!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Congratulations on being famous! We've just picked up my youngest, been at nursery one week & is so confident already. He's crashed on the sofa, it's hard being 3!


That's good. LM is finiding it hard at the new school cos there are big children (up to A level age) and she's not quite sure of them at the moment. GS2 on the other hand will talk to anybody!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's good. LM is finiding it hard at the new school cos there are big children (up to A level age) and she's not quite sure of them at the moment. GS2 on the other hand will talk to anybody!


Sorry LM is having a tough start to the year. Hopefully she'll find it easier soon. Those bigger children can be quite intimidating!

Well, almost completely ready for our trip. Just a few last things to pack. Heading out around noon for the bus to downtown where we'll catch the light rail to the airport. We'll be there plenty early but will have time to grab a bite before the flight. We get in around 9 p.m. CDT and then will head north about 20 miles for the night. Looking forward to seeing Ric's aunt and uncle tomorrow.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening (in spite of the weather you English ladies are having). Love you all lots!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was first introduced to honey crisp when we were in Door County and I'd never seen them near Chicago, so I bought a big basket full to bring home from a local orchard. Two years later, I saw them at the grocery store and was thrilled.


they are a recent addition around here two and my DH loves them which is saying a lot! :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What a fine day!!
> I've never understood sudoku...son does them. I'm the pits at crossword puzzles too unless they are for beginners. Can do word search


They used to baffle me but one day it just...clicked, they are good exercise for the brain.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a sunny day. Weve made nationakl press that where I live had the most rainfall out of the country yesterday. Now isnt that wonderful???? Im on school pickup today.


I hope you weren't out in it while it 'bucketed'


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's good. LM is finiding it hard at the new school cos there are big children (up to A level age) and she's not quite sure of them at the moment. GS2 on the other hand will talk to anybody!


I remember being frightened by the adult-looking 6 formers.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I bumped into a very nice caregiver who kept hub on the right dosage of cumadin. We had a nice chat.
> Today I went to a local yarn shop and the owner was kind enough to go on revelry to find out about my pattern. Turns out a few people found the pattern wrong. One said she did it but it was difficult. I don't think it could be done since it has decrease but no increase. I'm telling the company I should get another pattern free since I paid $5.95 and it's wrong. I've decided to do my own stem somehow. I tried picking up a stitch between two stitches and then knitting them together to create a nit of a lift. If it doesn't show raised I will embroider it.I bought a couple of pattern booklets to show I appreciated her help and will sign up for a sock knitting class when she phones me with the dates.


That was really nice it is great when you can find someone helpful like that, have you looked on youtube to see if you can find someone that shows that particular stitch that you are trying to do?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a sunny day. Weve made nationakl press that where I live had the most rainfall out of the country yesterday. Now isnt that wonderful???? Im on school pickup today.


You have to take it where you can right!!! Have a great day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry LM is having a tough start to the year. Hopefully she'll find it easier soon. Those bigger children can be quite intimidating!
> 
> Well, almost completely ready for our trip. Just a few last things to pack. Heading out around noon for the bus to downtown where we'll catch the light rail to the airport. We'll be there plenty early but will have time to grab a bite before the flight. We get in around 9 p.m. CDT and then will head north about 20 miles for the night. Looking forward to seeing Ric's aunt and uncle tomorrow.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening (in spite of the weather you English ladies are having). Love you all lots!  xxxooo


Safe travels Pam have a great time!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

yesterday was a very strange day. I realised at 11.00 that I had neither seen nor heard a single seagull for at least an hour. DH said they had been gone most of the morning. They disappear for about half an hour when the tide is in, but it was eerily quiet. At noon I went down town to meet the ladies. By this time the sun was beaming down and we sat outside the cafe. Again, no seagulls. They eventually came home at dusk, but have all gone again today. Apparently the cod is in - a month early; and the wind was quite blowy so fishing would be easier. I reckon they are miles out with the foreign fishing boats. It really is unreal without them. I keep watching for the earthquake!

It's wet today so I'm staying in. It should cheer up for when Londy comes down on Saturday.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am having a cup of coffee trying to warm up and for some reason my left wrist is acting up this morning so I have my brace on which makes typing a little bit of a challenge.

I made dinner last night for Linky, Jess and Juliegh so we could talk about court Friday so everybody is prepared, I'm on pins and needles until Friday praying for no phone calls from the attorney.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> yesterday was a very strange day. I realised at 11.00 that I had neither seen nor heard a single seagull for at least an hour. DH said they had been gone most of the morning. They disappear for about half an hour when the tide is in, but it was eerily quiet. At noon I went down town to meet the ladies. By this time the sun was beaming down and we sat outside the cafe. Again, no seagulls. They eventually came home at dusk, but have all gone again today. Apparently the cod is in - a month early; and the wind was quite blowy so fishing would be easier. I reckon they are miles out with the foreign fishing boats. It really is unreal without them. I keep watching for the earthquake!
> 
> It's wet today so I'm staying in. It should cheer up for when Londy comes down on Saturday.


Saxy I would love to be able to hear the seagulls, I am sure that a nice visit with Londy will do the trick on cheering you up


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am having a cup of coffee trying to warm up and for some reason my left wrist is acting up this morning so I have my brace on which makes typing a little bit of a challenge.
> 
> I made dinner last night for Linky, Jess and Juliegh so we could talk about court Friday so everybody is prepared, I'm on pins and needles until Friday praying for no phone calls from the attorney.


I have everything crossed that it will not be delayed any further. I cannot believe something so important is taking so long.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I would love to be able to hear the seagulls, I am sure that a nice visit with Londy will do the trick on cheering you up


They are so much a part of life in a seaside town that it is eerie without them. I wish you could be here when they come back.
I know Londy and I will meet up for a coffee and chat, but she will be here with her husband so I can't steal her too much. Knowing Londy they will be out and about all over Sussex!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

You can tell that it is almost Fall cold in the mornings and warming up in the afternoon.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have everything crossed that it will not be delayed any further. I cannot believe something so important is taking so long.


Me either Saxy!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Me either Saxy!!


What a shame he is not old enough to have his say. I don't know about America but they put a lot of store by what the child wants here unless he/she is in danger.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a shame he is not old enough to have his say. I don't know about America but they put a lot of store by what the child wants here unless he/she is in danger.


Here they tend not to let the children have a say unless they are over 10 which I think is silly because they still have a mind and know what they want but he is only two and a half and doesn't say much.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have everything crossed that it will not be delayed any further. I cannot believe something so important is taking so long.


I absolutely agree with that!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go for now and help the kids prepare for a test in Gov't.

Have a great day!!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone, yes, it's raining like the end of the world here too! After WW this morning (let's not talk about that! ) I went to my sewing room and have finished my bag and fascinator. Then we decided to get on with replacing our shower riser rail which fell to pieces while I was away only to find there was a hole missing! Went back to the store in the pouring rain and had to fight our way through literally hundreds of school kids as four schools turn out near the store. Anyway it's all done now and here is my fascinator!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a sunny day. Weve made nationakl press that where I live had the most rainfall out of the country yesterday. Now isnt that wonderful???? Im on school pickup today.


Maybe we are getting the most rainfall today :-( I had to change into dry clothes when I got in from work!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have everything crossed that it will not be delayed any further. I cannot believe something so important is taking so long.


I quite agree xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone, yes, it's raining like the end of the world here too! After WW this morning (let's not talk about that! ) I went to my sewing room and have finished my bag and fascinator. Then we decided to get on with replacing our shower riser rail which fell to pieces while I was away only to find there was a hole missing! Went back to the store in the pouring rain and had to fight our way through literally hundreds of school kids as four schools turn out near the store. Anyway it's all done now and here is my fascinator!!


Your fascinator looks great :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are Mr. Ric's favorites!


Don't think I have seen those apples here in the UK!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry I've not been around, I've got a cold and it's getting worse as the week goes on, sore sinuses as well :thumbdown: not too long until Friday :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The nice sales lady didn't have cars in the low price range. We looked at a few other dealers. Mileage, years, price, rear window visibility, son fit behind the wheel, so many cars so many things to consider!! I was so tired I was weepy at days end. I'm going on line to cut down walking all over.


Sorry you didn't get the car sorted out yet, hope going online does the trick!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a sunny day. Weve made nationakl press that where I live had the most rainfall out of the country yesterday. Now isnt that wonderful???? Im on school pickup today.


I don't think we can be very far behind you today!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I remember being frightened by the adult-looking 6 formers.


Me too but I was 11 then, poor LM is only 7!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> yesterday was a very strange day. I realised at 11.00 that I had neither seen nor heard a single seagull for at least an hour. DH said they had been gone most of the morning. They disappear for about half an hour when the tide is in, but it was eerily quiet. At noon I went down town to meet the ladies. By this time the sun was beaming down and we sat outside the cafe. Again, no seagulls. They eventually came home at dusk, but have all gone again today. Apparently the cod is in - a month early; and the wind was quite blowy so fishing would be easier. I reckon they are miles out with the foreign fishing boats. It really is unreal without them. I keep watching for the earthquake!
> 
> It's wet today so I'm staying in. It should cheer up for when Londy comes down on Saturday.


Sadly the forecast looks pretty grim for the whole week. I shall be picking your brains for somewhere to go in the dry!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I would love to be able to hear the seagulls, I am sure that a nice visit with Londy will do the trick on cheering you up


They can get a bit much when you can here them all the time but the occasional one is a nice sound of the seaside!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Maybe we are getting the most rainfall today :-( I had to change into dry clothes when I got in from work!


Hi Becca, sorry you got a soaking, it's been really bad out there today, hasn't it?!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Becca, sorry you got a soaking, it's been really bad out there today, hasn't it?!!


Not nice at all!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Your fascinator looks great :thumbup:


Thank you, my head is tilted forward in the picture, which has made a gap at the front of the fascinator but that won't be seen when my hair is done for the wedding. I used the rose and the netting that I bought in Shepherd's Bush market, that was a bargain!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I've not been around, I've got a cold and it's getting worse as the week goes on, sore sinuses as well :thumbdown: not too long until Friday :-D


A nice hot toddy for you, young lady!! Getting soaked was the last thing you needed today then, really hope you are feeling better very soon! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, my head is tilted forward in the picture, which has made a gap at the front of the fascinator but that won't be seen when my hair is done for the wedding. I used the rose and the netting that I bought in Shepherd's Bush market, that was a bargain!


Great :thumbup: you are so creative x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A nice hot toddy for you, young lady!! Getting soaked was the last thing you needed today then, really hope you are feeling better very soon! xxxx


Exactly!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone, yes, it's raining like the end of the world here too! After WW this morning (let's not talk about that! ) I went to my sewing room and have finished my bag and fascinator. Then we decided to get on with replacing our shower riser rail which fell to pieces while I was away only to find there was a hole missing! Went back to the store in the pouring rain and had to fight our way through literally hundreds of school kids as four schools turn out near the store. Anyway it's all done now and here is my fascinator!!


Awesome! Looks great. Clever you!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Awesome! Looks great. Clever you!  xxxooo


Thank you!! I'm all ready for the wedding now, will post a picture of the whole outfit on the day!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't think I have seen those apples here in the UK!


Come visit, and I'll get you some.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry LM is having a tough start to the year. Hopefully she'll find it easier soon. Those bigger children can be quite intimidating!
> 
> Well, almost completely ready for our trip. Just a few last things to pack. Heading out around noon for the bus to downtown where we'll catch the light rail to the airport. We'll be there plenty early but will have time to grab a bite before the flight. We get in around 9 p.m. CDT and then will head north about 20 miles for the night. Looking forward to seeing Ric's aunt and uncle tomorrow.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening (in spite of the weather you English ladies are having). Love you all lots!  xxxooo


Have a wonderful and safe trip. Lots of love to you and Ric xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A nice hot toddy for you, young lady!! Getting soaked was the last thing you needed today then, really hope you are feeling better very soon! xxxx


It's funny, normally the kids give US colds at the beginning of term, so far non of them have a cold...just the adults :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I've not been around, I've got a cold and it's getting worse as the week goes on, sore sinuses as well :thumbdown: not too long until Friday :-D


So sorry, Rebecca. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Awesome! Looks great. Clever you!  xxxooo


Pam, have a great trip :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I've not been around, I've got a cold and it's getting worse as the week goes on, sore sinuses as well :thumbdown: not too long until Friday :-D


Oh that's not nice. Hope it clears up soon. Makes sure you get plenty of Vit C and drink plenty. Healing hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry, Rebecca. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh that's not nice. Hope it clears up soon. Makes sure you get plenty of Vit C and drink plenty. Healing hugs xxxxxxx


Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you!! I'm all ready for the wedding now, will post a picture of the whole outfit on the day!! xxx


Great!! I have to get busy finishing up stuff before we leave. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pam, have a great trip :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a wonderful and safe trip. Lots of love to you and Ric xxxxx


Thank you!!! I'll be checking in when I can.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone, yes, it's raining like the end of the world here too! After WW this morning (let's not talk about that! ) I went to my sewing room and have finished my bag and fascinator. Then we decided to get on with replacing our shower riser rail which fell to pieces while I was away only to find there was a hole missing! Went back to the store in the pouring rain and had to fight our way through literally hundreds of school kids as four schools turn out near the store. Anyway it's all done now and here is my fascinator!!


Well done, that is lovely. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!!! I'll be checking in when I can.  xxxooo


Look forwarrd to hearing your progress reports as you travel xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone, yes, it's raining like the end of the world here too! After WW this morning (let's not talk about that! ) I went to my sewing room and have finished my bag and fascinator. Then we decided to get on with replacing our shower riser rail which fell to pieces while I was away only to find there was a hole missing! Went back to the store in the pouring rain and had to fight our way through literally hundreds of school kids as four schools turn out near the store. Anyway it's all done now and here is my fascinator!!


You are so talented!!!! That is great!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I've not been around, I've got a cold and it's getting worse as the week goes on, sore sinuses as well :thumbdown: not too long until Friday :-D


I hope you feel better soon! Everybody I know just about is down with some kind of sinus issue and mine is still not 100%.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> there is a coach trip from Worthing to Ally-Pally.


Yes the Quilters Guild hires a bus for the day, and some ladies go down on that, but the seats, on the type of bus hired, have less leg room than the regular sized buses. Also I am no longer a member of that group, and the seats are available to the Guild members first; and is always full, and I much prefer train travel 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi


binkbrice said:


> I hope you feel better soon! Everybody I know just about is down with some kind of sinus issue and mine is still not 100%.


Hello Binky, sorry to hear that you are not well. Is where you live any where near to the state that had the big torrential downpour, and severe flash flooding? We saw it on our news, and I immediately wondered if your family was in danger, or were affected in any way by that weather system. The footage was really hard to watch


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Come visit, and I'll get you some.


Oooh very tempting!!! Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm sure you could persuade the driver to drive round the exhibition.


The driver might drive in, and around, the exhibition, but I don't think that the people displaying/selling things, and the other exhibition attendees, would not be real happy with the bus barging through the cramped space - there just isn't the space to drive within the exhibition space, I think it would be more enjoyable if I could hire (or free access to) a Gopher {and no, not the animal gopher}, then I could just scoot around D, a d look at what ever I wanted to 😁😅😂😅😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I think I had the same decorator!


That decorator must be an I ternational Co pay, because I definitely have used that very same decorator.😈


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have facetime on my I-mac. I haven't used it yet but it looks easier then Skype.


FaceTime is ery easy to use, I might just have to invest in a small iPad, and get back to facetiming again


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi KatyNora! How are you doing? I have just been messing about with this handbag I'm making, only have the lining, zip and a few more embellishments to do. Do you thing it's elegant enough for a wedding?


I think it is perfectly elegant enough for a wedding, and if anyone has negative comments to make about it, then either give them a good lamping, or ...... just so you don't cause a scene ....... refer the naysayers to the EST lampe, whom we all know and love, and that one can sort them out 😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've put my vest on :roll:


I have returned to using my electric blanket again, the cold has returned for the next few days. A suburb, or 2, had so much rain and hail, that the roads flooded, and the higher grounds, and the roof tops looked like there had been a pretty decent snow fall, but it was a huge amount of hail


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi
> 
> Hello Binky, sorry to hear that you are not well. Is where you live any where near to the state that had the big torrential downpour, and severe flash flooding? We saw it on our news, and I immediately wondered if your family was in danger, or were affected in any way by that weather system. The footage was really hard to watch


I don't watch the news so I don't know where this was but it was not here and we are good.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Late start for me today, i took an amitriptyline to try and kick my sleep pattern into touch and I slept like the dead! Mind you, I'm a bit like a mole this morning, blinking at the light! Going to the library today and then to pick up Jake's birthday present, he will be 11 on 4th October and he wants some weird Star Wars Lego .....thing!
> Finished the easy peasy scarf I was knitting while I was away, it's lovely and warm and it's purple!!! The yarn was a cheapish acrylic from Spotlight in Wellington and sadly can't be bought anywhere else, it is very soft and has a lovely sheen.
> Have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxx


And it looks beautiful on you xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am ET and 13'C (55'F). My Sago palm is back outside.
> We called the Wildlife guy and he has trapped 2 baby skunks from under our porch steps. Last night there was another one so we've called him again. I saw momma skunk bring 5 babies to the porch so we still have a couple more to catch.
> Tonight is my knitting night and I am on-call. I'll have to ask the store owner if she minds.
> DD wants to sign up for a beginner knitting class. I may never see my knitting needles again


I would buy her a gift of needles, just so mi e wouldn't go missing ..... I need all of my needles, and hooks, just incase I begin another project 😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Everyone is back from vacation and on the roads. I had trouble finding a parking spot on the main floor of the parking garage. I don't like taking the stairs with a heavy backpack.
> Everyone enjoy your day.
> I'll be thinking of you.


I hope you get a decent car park, so that you don't have to use too many stairs


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done on the skunks, hope the rest of them turn up soon and get rescued quickly. Do they release them back out in the country or put them down? Good on DD for the knitting class and a nice set of circulars might make a good Christmas present - and keep her away from yours!! :mrgreen:


I hope they are relocating the skunks, I would hate to think that they would destroy them 😦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's arrived.....


I have a similar book, but I cannot get it at this time, so will post a picture of it tomorrow, after I wake up again xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> That's good. LM is finiding it hard at the new school cos there are big children (up to A level age) and she's not quite sure of them at the moment. GS2 on the other hand will talk to anybody!


It's so difficult when children change schools. I'm sure she will soon settle down & tell her one day she will be one of the big children!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I've not been around, I've got a cold and it's getting worse as the week goes on, sore sinuses as well :thumbdown: not too long until Friday :-D


Hope you are soon be feeling better. sinuses problems are horrible


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am having a cup of coffee trying to warm up and for some reason my left wrist is acting up this morning so I have my brace on which makes typing a little bit of a challenge.
> 
> I made dinner last night for Linky, Jess and Juliegh so we could talk about court Friday so everybody is prepared, I'm on pins and needles until Friday praying for no phone calls from the attorney.


Saying prayers and keeping everything crrossed.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone, yes, it's raining like the end of the world here too! After WW this morning (let's not talk about that! ) I went to my sewing room and have finished my bag and fascinator. Then we decided to get on with replacing our shower riser rail which fell to pieces while I was away only to find there was a hole missing! Went back to the store in the pouring rain and had to fight our way through literally hundreds of school kids as four schools turn out near the store. Anyway it's all done now and here is my fascinator!!


Very nice! I've spent the day looking, on the Internet for an outfit for the wedding m going to. If not I shall wear the outfit I had for DD's wedding. The bride, who was one of the bridesmaids wants me to wear that. Hope it fits!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Saying prayers and keeping everything crrossed.


Me too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

what a miserable day it's been, I too got wet & I only walked a few yards from the car. Feeling very sad at the moment as my very special friend died today, I have known her all my life. She was the cousin of my friend who I've known all my life. I don't have any extended family that I see now but my friend's family are like mine. She was a wonderful lady & we shall miss her so much, so pleased I got to see her on Monday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't watch the news so I don't know where this was but it was not here and we are good.


I believe it was on the border between Arizona and Utah. Awful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> what a miserable day it's been, I too got wet & I only walked a few yards from the car. Feeling very sad at the moment as my very special friend died today, I have known her all my life. She was the cousin of my friend who I've known all my life. I don't have any extended family that I see now but my friend's family are like mine. She was a wonderful lady & we shall miss her so much, so pleased I got to see her on Monday.


Oh, Chris, I'm so sorry. My condolences to you and all her friends and family. {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think it is perfectly elegant enough for a wedding, and if anyone has negative comments to make about it, then either give them a good lamping, or ...... just so you don't cause a scene ....... refer the naysayers to the EST lampe, whom we all know and love, and that one can sort them out 😂😂😂


Haha, thanks Judi, I could give them a good handbagging!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have returned to using my electric blanket again, the cold has returned for the next few days. A suburb, or 2, had so much rain and hail, that the roads flooded, and the higher grounds, and the roof tops looked like there had been a pretty decent snow fall, but it was a huge amount of hail


Oh dear, that's not good! We have just put the central heating on for the first time since the Spring!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And it looks beautiful on you xxx


Thanks Judy, I made one in navy blue for DS in NZ but DIL pinched it!! It's a very easy pattern and makes a very warm scarf.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Very nice! I've spent the day looking, on the Internet for an outfit for the wedding m going to. If not I shall wear the outfit I had for DD's wedding. The bride, who was one of the bridesmaids wants me to wear that. Hope it fits!


It'll probably fall off you now you are so skinny!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> what a miserable day it's been, I too got wet & I only walked a few yards from the car. Feeling very sad at the moment as my very special friend died today, I have known her all my life. She was the cousin of my friend who I've known all my life. I don't have any extended family that I see now but my friend's family are like mine. She was a wonderful lady & we shall miss her so much, so pleased I got to see her on Monday.


I too am glad you got to see her and say goodbye, even if it wasn't out loud. I am very sorry for your loss of a dear friend, we never have too many, do we?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> what a miserable day it's been, I too got wet & I only walked a few yards from the car. Feeling very sad at the moment as my very special friend died today, I have known her all my life. She was the cousin of my friend who I've known all my life. I don't have any extended family that I see now but my friend's family are like mine. She was a wonderful lady & we shall miss her so much, so pleased I got to see her on Monday.


Oh Chris I am so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I'm home from school pickup and tea at the family,s. I've been so tired today, like a dopey tiredness. Not very grand at all...I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am having a cup of coffee trying to warm up and for some reason my left wrist is acting up this morning so I have my brace on which makes typing a little bit of a challenge.
> 
> I made dinner last night for Linky, Jess and Juliegh so we could talk about court Friday so everybody is prepared, I'm on pins and needles until Friday praying for no phone calls from the attorney.


Everything I have is crossed. If anyone deserves justice, it's you x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone, yes, it's raining like the end of the world here too! After WW this morning (let's not talk about that! ) I went to my sewing room and have finished my bag and fascinator. Then we decided to get on with replacing our shower riser rail which fell to pieces while I was away only to find there was a hole missing! Went back to the store in the pouring rain and had to fight our way through literally hundreds of school kids as four schools turn out near the store. Anyway it's all done now and here is my fascinator!!


It looks great londy


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> what a miserable day it's been, I too got wet & I only walked a few yards from the car. Feeling very sad at the moment as my very special friend died today, I have known her all my life. She was the cousin of my friend who I've known all my life. I don't have any extended family that I see now but my friend's family are like mine. She was a wonderful lady & we shall miss her so much, so pleased I got to see her on Monday.


So sad for your loss chrissy....I lost my best friend at 40... It's so sad. Sending you love x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> what a miserable day it's been, I too got wet & I only walked a few yards from the car. Feeling very sad at the moment as my very special friend died today, I have known her all my life. She was the cousin of my friend who I've known all my life. I don't have any extended family that I see now but my friend's family are like mine. She was a wonderful lady & we shall miss her so much, so pleased I got to see her on Monday.


Sorry for your loss xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> what a miserable day it's been, I too got wet & I only walked a few yards from the car. Feeling very sad at the moment as my very special friend died today, I have known her all my life. She was the cousin of my friend who I've known all my life. I don't have any extended family that I see now but my friend's family are like mine. She was a wonderful lady & we shall miss her so much, so pleased I got to see her on Monday.


So sorry Chris xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Haven't been able to catch up very well. Have been feeling rather punk so far this week Had doctor appt. for Moday, and after great struggle to get ready the doctor office called and cancelled. The doctor was sick. Will reschedule. Saw wound nurse today and will have nurse coming in 3 ties a week to help me with all the dressing changes etc. She will also draw blood work and give me a flu shot. Have just been very tired.

GS sorry you are feeling so tired, but glad you were able to enjoy some time with the family.

Londy lovely purse and fascinator. One question please. How do you keep them on your heard at the angle. Totally curious.

Binky fingers crossed for tomorrow. Prayers sent for good outcome for you and Michael.

Chris sending gentle hugs on loss of your dear friend.

Purple know LM will adapt to new surroundigs in time. Is hard to be small around suchh older students. 

Jolly good luck on car hunt/

Lifeline sorry you are sick. Stay in this weekend and take care of yourself.

Saxy It would be different feel with the seagulls not around. Glad they did show up though.

Pam have a wonderful vacation. Will look forward to your adventures. Safe travels.

Xiang Looks like you have many projects on the go. Love to see your completed works.

Nitzi Is lovely your DD wants to learn to knit. Can see the two of you this winter knitting together and lookig out at the winter scenes. Needles a great Christmas gift for her.

KateB hello. hope to get to know you better.

Love to all. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dearest Pearlie, lovely to see you here. Wish we could all come and give you a hand. How you get your doctors appt soon. Glad you are getying some help. Please take things easy. Sending you and Kenny lots of live and hugs xxxxxx.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am having a cup of coffee trying to warm up and for some reason my left wrist is acting up this morning so I have my brace on which makes typing a little bit of a challenge.
> 
> I made dinner last night for Linky, Jess and Juliegh so we could talk about court Friday so everybody is prepared, I'm on pins and needles until Friday praying for no phone calls from the attorney.


I will try to keep you in my thoughts while I am still awake on Friday night (my time). I hope that every thing goes well for you on Friday (your time) xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Dearest Pearlie, lovely to see you here. Wish we could all come and give you a hand. How you get your doctors appt soon. Glad you are getying some help. Please take things easy. Sending you and Kenny lots of live and hugs xxxxxx.


And from me, too, dear Purly. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is our first apple off the trees for this year. It was lovely. We shared it...Thats what love is hahaha.


It's a beauty! Yummy I'm thinking. Looks like I could pick it off the iPad screen.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is one beautiful looking apple, you are so fortunate to be growing some of your own fruit and veggies. Mum & dad used to do that, and the home grown fruit always tasted better than the shop bought ones


I have a cherry tree but they grow so high I can't pick them and only the birds get them. Oh, and the neighbor on the third floor who picks them from his window. Never gives me any. I never ask, maybe I should.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah Polly, good advice, so glad you have found some things that perk you up, keep that list handy for when you are starting to feel a bit distressed! I usually go for a walk or go to my sewing room and get stuck into some project or other!


I need my list tonight. I went to the knitting group and one member is a nice lady who wears multi layer clothes, knits odd things snd is mentally ill. So when she left they started mocking what she knit and her peculiar ways, laughing a whole lot. I think I've lost respect for them and wonder if they one day will mock me or someone else. I don't want to sound self righteous but I am so disappointed. So I'm looking my list over tonight. I need to perk up.i got a book delivery."Knitted Animal Scarves, Mitts, and Socks" by Fiona Goble. 35 fun and fluffy creatures to knit and wear. I think it might cheer me.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone, yes, it's raining like the end of the world here too! After WW this morning (let's not talk about that! ) I went to my sewing room and have finished my bag and fascinator. Then we decided to get on with replacing our shower riser rail which fell to pieces while I was away only to find there was a hole missing! Went back to the store in the pouring rain and had to fight our way through literally hundreds of school kids as four schools turn out near the store. Anyway it's all done now and here is my fascinator!!


Very nice photo, and facinator xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They are excellent suggestions, and I am happy that the 'dopey lady' in question is my friend.


Thank you for these nice words. I go from content to miserable in a short time. Today I went to get mail at the old house and a kitten jumped off,the steps. I don't know if he or I was more scared. It is Siamese golden beige and brown sable ears and tail. I do so want him/ her. Well he took off under the fence and I continued to get to the mail box. There is a deep flower pot in the corner and like a volcano 4 more kittens exploded out at the same time. Just one grey was half out staring at me. I bet he never saw a human befor.they all took off. We will try to catch them asap before winter and before they get feral. Son has a friend who finds rescued cats homes. This is the third time...I hope she isn't tired of us finding them. I wonder why they come,to my house. Maybe because it is empty. I want to leave an open bag,of kitten chow but I wonder if it will draw mice and rats? Or maybe the cats won't allow that. Life is never calm for me. I'm going to a workshop on curbing anxiety tomorrow instead of to my dinner group. I hope I get good ideas since I'm missing my friends to go to it. I thank you for your friendship. You keep me afloat.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't watch the news so I don't know where this was but it was not here and we are good.


That is good then xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, it seems there is a lot more understanding of the condition now than there was back when DS was at school. He also had a form of dyslexia which meant he could read well but had - and still has - trouble putting words down on paper. Jake has a very mild form and his last teacher has helped a lot and it helped that this teacher also had dyslexia, that must have been a huge confidence booster. I won't get to speak to him before the test tomorrow but I think I have got the message across to him. Keep everything crossed for him though, just in case!! xxx


Crossing everything which at my age is a trick seriously, im hoping he will do fine.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, thanks Judi, I could give them a good handbagging!!!


😀😁😅😂😅😁😀


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judy, I made one in navy blue for DS in NZ but DIL pinched it!! It's a very easy pattern and makes a very warm scarf.


Is the pattern on the net, I might make one for DD2, she gets very cold in the Autumn/Winter half of our weather pattern


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't forget there may be a time when your friend needs to 'dump' on someone and if she has listened to you in the past, it will be easier for her to come to you if she needs to?


That is true. We chatted the other day and the first days of school year are hard for teacher's. Lot of jockeying for schedule time that is smooth since it effects the whole year. I did some listening and try to keep,advise to a minimum since only she knows what is best to do. I've been out a few years now and some things change some don't. A dopey young coworker would not take good advise which affected my ffiend's dealings with the principal so she was stressed. I said what I did which was go to my room and avoid people like that. I got a phone call,from a lady I haven't heard from in 5/6 years. We will get together for dinner and a movie next week, I hope my group doesn't want to see the same movie but this lady lost her mom and the movie is about the hear after. It might console her so I thought it best to,go,with her.
I've taken the sweater back to the ribbing again. Trying to ad lib the part the pattern is saying wrong.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry for your loss xxxxxx


From me too xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Haven't been able to catch up very well. Have been feeling rather punk so far this week Had doctor appt. for Moday, and after great struggle to get ready the doctor office called and cancelled. The doctor was sick. Will reschedule. Saw wound nurse today and will have nurse coming in 3 ties a week to help me with all the dressing changes etc. She will also draw blood work and give me a flu shot. Have just been very tired.
> 
> ...


Hello Purly, It is great seeing your avatar on here again, and so good reading your posts. I have posted a photo of a pair of cardigans finished for the twins, I think I began them before you got very ill. If you didn't see it, I will repost it for you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have a cherry tree but they grow so high I can't pick them and only the birds get them. Oh, and the neighbor on the third floor who picks them from his window. Never gives me any. I never ask, maybe I should.


Yes, I think you should, after all it is your tree, and he should be giving you some of those cherries


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I need my list tonight. I went to the knitting group and one member is a nice lady who wears multi layer clothes, knits odd things snd is mentally ill. So when she left they started mocking what she knit and her peculiar ways, laughing a whole lot. I think I've lost respect for them and wonder if they one day will mock me or someone else. I don't want to sound self righteous but I am so disappointed. So I'm looking my list over tonight. I need to perk up.i got a book delivery."Knitted Animal Scarves, Mitts, and Socks" by Fiona Goble. 35 fun and fluffy creatures to knit and wear. I think it might cheer me.


I find that there are a lot of people who are as you described some of the women of the knitting group. That is the very reason that I haven't many friends, living closer to me. I learnt not to trust anyone, when I was very young; but over the last few years I have learnt that not everyone does that.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly, so very nice to see you, even though you are still not feeling so good. I really hope you feel better very soon dear, don't like the idea of any of my posse being poorly! 
The fascinator is attached to an Alice band, not sure what they're called over the pond 
Lots of love and healing hugs to you and BWs to Kenny xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I need my list tonight. I went to the knitting group and one member is a nice lady who wears multi layer clothes, knits odd things snd is mentally ill. So when she left they started mocking what she knit and her peculiar ways, laughing a whole lot. I think I've lost respect for them and wonder if they one day will mock me or someone else. I don't want to sound self righteous but I am so disappointed. So I'm looking my list over tonight. I need to perk up.i got a book delivery."Knitted Animal Scarves, Mitts, and Socks" by Fiona Goble. 35 fun and fluffy creatures to knit and wear. I think it might cheer me.


What a caring lady you are to be disappointed with the ladies. I think sometimes it is a defence mechanism against us being the target. Let's hope if any of them are ever in the same situation, others are kinder and more charitable, like you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Going for the biopsy on my gum shortly catch you later, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. IKts dull here. I really want to rest p today. Maybe do some knitting. My pc needs to update. Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. IKts dull here. I really want to rest p today. Maybe do some knitting. My pc needs to update. Have a great day.


Morning Susan am in the waiting room at Guy's hospital, the view across London from the 22nd floor is stunning and they have free WiFi!! It's a lovely day here today after the rain of yesterday! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am ET and 13'C (55'F). The humidity is back. The air con is back on as it was 27'C (80'F) in the house last night and no one could sleep.
I frogged a crescent(?) shaped shawl that I was working on. The top edge started with a lovely curve then it developed a hunchback. I read the pattern again and found I had made a mistake since the fifth repeat. The good part was so close to the beginning that I just ripped it out. Which is funny because it is green. I'm taking it with me and hopefully I can find someplace at work to restart it.
Yesterday, I had a mess while I was on standby, but it was all straightened out when I got into work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning Susan am in the waiting room at Guy's hospital, the view across London from the 22nd floor is stunning and they have free WiFi!! It's a lovely day here today after the rain of yesterday! Xxxx


I hope the sun continues so you can dry out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. IKts dull here. I really want to rest p today. Maybe do some knitting. My pc needs to update. Have a great day.


Enjoy a restful day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Going for the biopsy on my gum shortly catch you later, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


I hope it turns out to be nothing that requires further attention.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a caring lady you are to be disappointed with the ladies. I think sometimes it is a defence mechanism against us being the target. Let's hope if any of them are ever in the same situation, others are kinder and more charitable, like you!


I'm so sorry for you. What a disappointment. Are you going to look for another group?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That is true. We chatted the other day and the first days of school year are hard for teacher's. Lot of jockeying for schedule time that is smooth since it effects the whole year. I did some listening and try to keep,advise to a minimum since only she knows what is best to do. I've been out a few years now and some things change some don't. A dopey young coworker would not take good advise which affected my ffiend's dealings with the principal so she was stressed. I said what I did which was go to my room and avoid people like that. I got a phone call,from a lady I haven't heard from in 5/6 years. We will get together for dinner and a movie next week, I hope my group doesn't want to see the same movie but this lady lost her mom and the movie is about the hear after. It might console her so I thought it best to,go,with her.
> I've taken the sweater back to the ribbing again. Trying to ad lib the part the pattern is saying wrong.


I hope your ad lib part works out for you. Keep good notes. It sounds like a lot of people would like them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for these nice words. I go from content to miserable in a short time. Today I went to get mail at the old house and a kitten jumped off,the steps. I don't know if he or I was more scared. It is Siamese golden beige and brown sable ears and tail. I do so want him/ her. Well he took off under the fence and I continued to get to the mail box. There is a deep flower pot in the corner and like a volcano 4 more kittens exploded out at the same time. Just one grey was half out staring at me. I bet he never saw a human befor.they all took off. We will try to catch them asap before winter and before they get feral. Son has a friend who finds rescued cats homes. This is the third time...I hope she isn't tired of us finding them. I wonder why they come,to my house. Maybe because it is empty. I want to leave an open bag,of kitten chow but I wonder if it will draw mice and rats? Or maybe the cats won't allow that. Life is never calm for me. I'm going to a workshop on curbing anxiety tomorrow instead of to my dinner group. I hope I get good ideas since I'm missing my friends to go to it. I thank you for your friendship. You keep me afloat.


The momma cats come to your house to have kittens because it is quiet and they know that they won't be disturbed.
The bag of cat chow will attract skunks, racoons and foxes. (Ask me how I know) You don't want that around the kittens. It's best to trap them as soon as possible so they can be socialized and adopted.
(Can you mail one of the Siamese ones to me, pretty please) I have a little Siamese female who needs a play mate and Siamese are rare up here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have a cherry tree but they grow so high I can't pick them and only the birds get them. Oh, and the neighbor on the third floor who picks them from his window. Never gives me any. I never ask, maybe I should.


I wonder if you could find someone to prune the tree. I know apple trees around here are pruned so that the tops grow back down towards the ground to make picking the apples easier.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it turns out to be nothing that requires further attention.


Me Too....xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Haven't been able to catch up very well. Have been feeling rather punk so far this week Had doctor appt. for Moday, and after great struggle to get ready the doctor office called and cancelled. The doctor was sick. Will reschedule. Saw wound nurse today and will have nurse coming in 3 ties a week to help me with all the dressing changes etc. She will also draw blood work and give me a flu shot. Have just been very tired.
> 
> ...


Lovely to see you back. You rest up, listen to the doctors and nurses and get back to yourself soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.

Hang in there Binky. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you today and tomorrow.

Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

JUDI>>>>>>>> I know its your birthday tomorrow well, the 18th but I cant get on line to jaquie lawson to send you a card....One will certainly come your way, but I dont know when. I think you are 10+ hours ahead of us, so dont think weve forgotten you. Happy birthday for tomorrow


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the sun continues so you can dry out.


My poor-soil garden is almost back to dust already!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am ET and 13'C (55'F). The humidity is back. The air con is back on as it was 27'C (80'F) in the house last night and no one could sleep.
> I frogged a crescent(?) shaped shawl that I was working on. The top edge started with a lovely curve then it developed a hunchback. I read the pattern again and found I had made a mistake since the fifth repeat. The good part was so close to the beginning that I just ripped it out. Which is funny because it is green. I'm taking it with me and hopefully I can find someplace at work to restart it.
> Yesterday, I had a mess while I was on standby, but it was all straightened out when I got into work.


Bad luck on the shawl but at least you know what you did wrong! Hope you can work on it when you're not working!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope it turns out to be nothing that requires further attention.


Yeah, me too! I am still numb at the moment but expecting some pain and swelling later. Have some bruising around my mouth even though I thought the doc was really gentle. She told me to rest for the remains of the day so, reluctantly, :lol: I shall be knitting!!! Back for results on 7th October.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for these nice words. I go from content to miserable in a short time. Today I went to get mail at the old house and a kitten jumped off,the steps. I don't know if he or I was more scared. It is Siamese golden beige and brown sable ears and tail. I do so want him/ her. Well he took off under the fence and I continued to get to the mail box. There is a deep flower pot in the corner and like a volcano 4 more kittens exploded out at the same time. Just one grey was half out staring at me. I bet he never saw a human befor.they all took off. We will try to catch them asap before winter and before they get feral. Son has a friend who finds rescued cats homes. This is the third time...I hope she isn't tired of us finding them. I wonder why they come,to my house. Maybe because it is empty. I want to leave an open bag,of kitten chow but I wonder if it will draw mice and rats? Or maybe the cats won't allow that. Life is never calm for me. I'm going to a workshop on curbing anxiety tomorrow instead of to my dinner group. I hope I get good ideas since I'm missing my friends to go to it. I thank you for your friendship. You keep me afloat.


I hope the workshop helps, I think you are very wise to give it a try. Cuddling a little kitty might help too! :lol: :lol: :lol: Just sayin'!! x


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies, just a quick fly by.

Judi have a very Happy Birthday dear girl and many more. Love to you on your special day.

Binky fingers and toes crossed for a good outcome for you and Michael today.

Londy have no idea what the fascinator band would be called over here. Just love these hats, and could not figure out how you keep them on your head. Hope everything is okay with your gum.

Off for now. Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, me too! I am still numb at the moment but expecting some pain and swelling later. Have some bruising around my mouth even though I thought the doc was really gentle. She told me to rest for the remains of the day so, reluctantly, :lol: I shall be knitting!!! Back for results on 7th October.


Sorry you're having to do this. Hope all is ok. xxxxoooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Going for the biopsy on my gum shortly catch you later, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Hope everything is okay.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too but I was 11 then, poor LM is only 7!!!


That's a long time to be in one school.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Chris, I'm so sorry. My condolences to you and all her friends and family. {{{{Hugs}}}}


and from me. I just read 4 pages without answering because DH was standing at my shoulder being nosy, but I have to send you my condolences Chris. I am glad you got to see her before she went.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Everything I have is crossed. If anyone deserves justice, it's you x


and, more importantly, Michael.Everything is still crossed. I'm peeing through a straw!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Haven't been able to catch up very well. Have been feeling rather punk so far this week Had doctor appt. for Moday, and after great struggle to get ready the doctor office called and cancelled. The doctor was sick. Will reschedule. Saw wound nurse today and will have nurse coming in 3 ties a week to help me with all the dressing changes etc. She will also draw blood work and give me a flu shot. Have just been very tired.
> 
> ...


the seagulls are still not around. Some come back in the evening, but they are again conspicuous by their absence. Mind you, the breeding season is over so we don't see so many this far inland (quarter mile) at this time of year. They come back in the real winter when food is scarce.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I need my list tonight. I went to the knitting group and one member is a nice lady who wears multi layer clothes, knits odd things snd is mentally ill. So when she left they started mocking what she knit and her peculiar ways, laughing a whole lot. I think I've lost respect for them and wonder if they one day will mock me or someone else. I don't want to sound self righteous but I am so disappointed. So I'm looking my list over tonight. I need to perk up.i got a book delivery."Knitted Animal Scarves, Mitts, and Socks" by Fiona Goble. 35 fun and fluffy creatures to knit and wear. I think it might cheer me.


I don't know why people are so unkind. Perhaps it makes them feel superior? I wouldn't go back in case they talked about me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I need my list tonight. I went to the knitting group and one member is a nice lady who wears multi layer clothes, knits odd things snd is mentally ill. So when she left they started mocking what she knit and her peculiar ways, laughing a whole lot. I think I've lost respect for them and wonder if they one day will mock me or someone else. I don't want to sound self righteous but I am so disappointed. So I'm looking my list over tonight. I need to perk up.i got a book delivery."Knitted Animal Scarves, Mitts, and Socks" by Fiona Goble. 35 fun and fluffy creatures to knit and wear. I think it might cheer me.


Knit them all and wear them one at a time to your knitting group!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for these nice words. I go from content to miserable in a short time. Today I went to get mail at the old house and a kitten jumped off,the steps. I don't know if he or I was more scared. It is Siamese golden beige and brown sable ears and tail. I do so want him/ her. Well he took off under the fence and I continued to get to the mail box. There is a deep flower pot in the corner and like a volcano 4 more kittens exploded out at the same time. Just one grey was half out staring at me. I bet he never saw a human befor.they all took off. We will try to catch them asap before winter and before they get feral. Son has a friend who finds rescued cats homes. This is the third time...I hope she isn't tired of us finding them. I wonder why they come,to my house. Maybe because it is empty. I want to leave an open bag,of kitten chow but I wonder if it will draw mice and rats? Or maybe the cats won't allow that. Life is never calm for me. I'm going to a workshop on curbing anxiety tomorrow instead of to my dinner group. I hope I get good ideas since I'm missing my friends to go to it. I thank you for your friendship. You keep me afloat.


That sounds like a useful workshop. I hope it works for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Going for the biopsy on my gum shortly catch you later, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


I hope it all went well. How long for the results?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, me too! I am still numb at the moment but expecting some pain and swelling later. Have some bruising around my mouth even though I thought the doc was really gentle. She told me to rest for the remains of the day so, reluctantly, :lol: I shall be knitting!!! Back for results on 7th October.


She's right. You need to rest after the physical trauma.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It'll probably fall off you now you are so skinny!!! xxx


I wish, although only a little & its 2 stones gone somewhere. I can't even find my outfit at the moment. I know it's going to be too big but I thought I might find a friend who could help me to fit it? I really want a dress but can't find any nice shoes that are flat


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Going for the biopsy on my gum shortly catch you later, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Good luck with that, thinking of you.xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

This whole page is just me! Sorry.

Hunter was three weeks yesterday, and weighed 9 lb 7 ozs. He's a real greedy little piglet. Just like his dad was. He is always hungry. Now mum can't feed him because of the mastitis he is on second stage milk because he seems to need so much. Worryingly when dad read the ingredients, as we always do, it contains traces of coconut oil. I hope my allergy isn't genetic! 

The sun is shining but we expect rain overnight. I'm feeling restless today, which is marginally better than dopey! I feel I should go for a biggish job that needs to be done in one go, like sort out my knitting patterns. If I could easily get at them all! Some are in the spare room, covered with whatever DH has thrown on top of them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

well i was just me when I started writing the last message. Good afternoon Chris!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

before I go I have to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDY. It will be by the time you read this.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Knit them all and wear them one at a time to your knitting group!


I agree with Saxy, give them something to talk about!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> and from me. I just read 4 pages without answering because DH was standing at my shoulder being nosy, but I have to send you my condolences Chris. I am glad you got to see her before she went.


Thanks Saxy, feeling sad today.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I so appreciate all of your kind words for Michael and us things have gone from bad to worse and I wish I could explain everything but I think I will wait till after court tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I would like to join Saxy and GS and say Happy Birthday Judi!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I so appreciate all of your kind words for Michael and us things have gone from bad to worse and I wish I could explain everything but I think I will wait till after court tomorrow.


Oh no, sending prayers and hugs as you go through the court proceedings tomorrow; sounds like you already know the outcome.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hope it all went well. How long for the results?


Yes it went ok thanks dear, isn't sore but feels very 'raggy' if I forget and put my tongue there!! Next appointment for results is 7th October!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I wish, although only a little & its 2 stones gone somewhere. I can't even find my outfit at the moment. I know it's going to be too big but I thought I might find a friend who could help me to fit it? I really want a dress but can't find any nice shoes that are flat


If that was coming my way, of course I would be very happy to alter it for you or help you do it if you prefer, that's what friends are for!! If you don't want to spend a fortune, Deichmanns in B'heath had some nice flats, failing that, Hotter in Bromley, M & S had some nice ones too. I have to try my lilac shoes well before the wedding, they have 3" heels and if I can't cope with those then I too shall be scouring E-bay for lilac flats!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> This whole page is just me! Sorry.
> 
> Hunter was three weeks yesterday, and weighed 9 lb 7 ozs. He's a real greedy little piglet. Just like his dad was. He is always hungry. Now mum can't feed him because of the mastitis he is on second stage milk because he seems to need so much. Worryingly when dad read the ingredients, as we always do, it contains traces of coconut oil. I hope my allergy isn't genetic!
> 
> The sun is shining but we expect rain overnight. I'm feeling restless today, which is marginally better than dopey! I feel I should go for a biggish job that needs to be done in one go, like sort out my knitting patterns. If I could easily get at them all! Some are in the spare room, covered with whatever DH has thrown on top of them.


I had a rummage through my yarn this afternoon, before I started teach-yourself-crochet! :lol: I have tons of it but not enough of very much to knit anything interesting with! I love this from the main forum but its knitted with double yarn, about 3000m of it!!!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/serenity-cardi-archived


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I so appreciate all of your kind words for Michael and us things have gone from bad to worse and I wish I could explain everything but I think I will wait till after court tomorrow.


Keeping you all in my thoughts darling, be brave!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JUDI!!!*


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a rummage through my yarn this afternoon, before I started teach-yourself-crochet! :lol: I have tons of it but not enough of very much to knit anything interesting with! I love this from the main forum but its knitted with double yarn, about 3000m of it!!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/serenity-cardi-archived


Oooh I like that. But no good for stash-busting.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I so appreciate all of your kind words for Michael and us things have gone from bad to worse and I wish I could explain everything but I think I will wait till after court tomorrow.


you have left us all with sunken hearts. We now expect the worst, but still hope for the best.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a rummage through my yarn this afternoon, before I started teach-yourself-crochet! :lol: I have tons of it but not enough of very much to knit anything interesting with! I love this from the main forum but its knitted with double yarn, about 3000m of it!!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/serenity-cardi-archived


That is so pretty and I have worked with that exact color it has a really nice sheen to it and the name of the pattern is my niece's name


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you have left us all with sunken hearts. We now expect the worst, but still hope for the best.


Well we don't know how court will go but I do know that I have a knife so far in my back from his grandparents that it will be hard to remove!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> If that was coming my way, of course I would be very happy to alter it for you or help you do it if you prefer, that's what friends are for!! If you don't want to spend a fortune, Deichmanns in B'heath had some nice flats, failing that, Hotter in Bromley, M & S had some nice ones too. I have to try my lilac shoes well before the wedding, they have 3" heels and if I can't cope with those then I too shall be scouring E-bay for lilac flats!!!


I can alter it but I might get you to help me fit it? Trouble with my feet they are so wide plus one is bigger than the other. Wish I could just wear my trainers. Hope you mouth is no too sore.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I had a rummage through my yarn this afternoon, before I started teach-yourself-crochet! :lol: I have tons of it but not enough of very much to knit anything interesting with! I love this from the main forum but its knitted with double yarn, about 3000m of it!!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/serenity-cardi-archived


I love that! I just ordered a lot of DK TO MAKE MYSELF A COSY CARDI. whoops sorry about caps! I have ordered a pattern too, make a change from baby things. Just found out our God-daughter is expecting her 3rd so I shall have to knit for her too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Well we don't know how court will go but I do know that I have a knife so far in my back from his grandparents that it will be hard to remove!


Sending lots of hugs to you, wish I could do more. Shall be thinking of you all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy birthday from me too Judi. Have a great day xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy birthday from me too Judi. Have a great day xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we don't know how court will go but I do know that I have a knife so far in my back from his grandparents that it will be hard to remove!


It won't help you now but know that Karma works!! Love you xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I can alter it but I might get you to help me fit it? Trouble with my feet they are so wide plus one is bigger than the other. Wish I could just wear my trainers. Hope you mouth is no too sore.


Yes, of course, I know you can do it but will help with the fitting, no probs! Mouth isn't sore at all but I will take a couple of painkillers before bed.
Have a look at these, our Saxy has a really nice pair from here!!
http://www.cosyfeet.com/


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive found out that GS1 isnt liking his new job...I think hes just shy really. His contract is up in January and he says hes leaving then....I hate him to be upset, I was awake a few hours in the night worrying. DS and DIL say he has to go. DS says hes got to msake it at least until payday!!!! I cant remember worrying ove DS like this.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive found out that GS1 isnt liking his new job...I think hes just shy really. His contract is up in January and he says hes leaving then....I hate him to be upset, I was awake a few hours in the night worrying. DS and DIL say he has to go. DS says hes got to msake it at least until payday!!!! I cant remember worrying ove DS like this.


Oh bless you and bless GS1 as well. I expect you are worrying more than he is though! Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we don't know how court will go but I do know that I have a knife so far in my back from his grandparents that it will be hard to remove!


I'll gently pull it out with my teeth.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, of course, I know you can do it but will help with the fitting, no probs! Mouth isn't sore at all but I will take a couple of painkillers before bed.
> Have a look at these, our Saxy has a really nice pair from here!!
> http://www.cosyfeet.com/


Do try them. They are brilliant.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive found out that GS1 isnt liking his new job...I think hes just shy really. His contract is up in January and he says hes leaving then....I hate him to be upset, I was awake a few hours in the night worrying. DS and DIL say he has to go. DS says hes got to msake it at least until payday!!!! I cant remember worrying ove DS like this.


You didn't. You had to just tell him to get on with it. Grands are much harder. But he'll find the right job soon enough.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Judi and lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, sending prayers and hugs as you go through the court proceedings tomorrow; sounds like you already know the outcome.


From me, too, Lisa! {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a rummage through my yarn this afternoon, before I started teach-yourself-crochet! :lol: I have tons of it but not enough of very much to knit anything interesting with! I love this from the main forum but its knitted with double yarn, about 3000m of it!!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/serenity-cardi-archived


Thay is a lovely cardi!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Judi xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, Tums playing up today. Lots of things happening with our sisters. You are in my mind Linky.and Binkly and happy birthday Judi.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all from sunny Lndon. Thinking of you today Lisa. 
I'm going shopping with DD to buy some baby bit today, she has not bought anything for her new baby so we're off to look at tiny blue things! 
Feeling much better today, had a great night last night, back to choir which was brilliant. Started to learn 'Don't stop me now' by Queen. It's so fast & fun to sing. Think it will be good when it all comes together.
Have a good day everyone. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. Grey again today, but otherwise ok.

Sorry I didn't make it yesterday was rather busy. Went out early to a car boot sale and bought a huge cone of mohair for just £4 it's a sort of purply pink colour. Just too good a value to pass by.

Then picked the gks up from their school, LM is much happier and they both seemed to have settled in well. Didn't get back home till late and by them I was tired.

Today gs2 is 11, now where has all the time gone. I have been requested to make a carrot cake for the family party on Sunday.

Londy I hope your mouth feels better today and have a wonderful holiday. xx

Angela, keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of love and hugs. xx

Rebecca, hope your cold is getting better and that you can rest over the week end. xx

Everyone, I love you lots andtake care. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Lndon. Thinking of you today Lisa.
> I'm going shopping with DD to buy some baby bit today, she has not bought anything for her new baby so we're off to look at tiny blue things!
> Feeling much better today, had a great night last night, back to choir which was brilliant. Started to learn 'Don't stop me now' by Queen. It's so fast & fun to sing. Think it will be good when it all comes together.
> Have a good day everyone. Xx


Hi Crhis, glad you are feeling better, isn't singing good therapy. Love the song. We are singing Only look on the bright side, but without the last verse cos I don't think the WI would like rude words :shock: xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Crhis, glad you are feeling better, isn't singing good therapy. Love the song. We are singing Only look on the bright side, but without the last verse cos I don't think the WI would like rude words :shock: xx


ps When Londy is back perhaps we can arrange a get together that you can manage. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from sunny Lndon. Thinking of you today Lisa.
> I'm going shopping with DD to buy some baby bit today, she has not bought anything for her new baby so we're off to look at tiny blue things!
> Feeling much better today, had a great night last night, back to choir which was brilliant. Started to learn 'Don't stop me now' by Queen. It's so fast & fun to sing. Think it will be good when it all comes together.
> Have a good day everyone. Xx


That choir really does you good, doesn't it?!! I love that song, it's my favourite Queen song and I think I could 'sing' it without reading the words!! Where are you going for the baby bits? have a nice time! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Grey again today, but otherwise ok.
> 
> Sorry I didn't make it yesterday was rather busy. Went out early to a car boot sale and bought a huge cone of mohair for just £4 it's a sort of purply pink colour. Just too good a value to pass by.
> 
> ...


Morning dear! The mouth is fine, thank you, no pain and no gore, mercifully, in fact I forgot about it this morning and cleaned my teeth with gusto with no after effects! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning everybody, sunny here in SE London today!On the school run later and having the gks overnight as we won't be departing for Worthing until lunchtime tomorrow. Have just made a big jug of soup from all the veggies left in the fridge that I am not taking with me on holiday tomorrow!! Will put it in bags and freeze it when it has cooled. Must go and start throwing things into bags for the trip, catch you later and have a good one everyone, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everybody, sunny here in SE London today!On the school run later and having the gks overnight as we won't be departing for Worthing until lunchtime tomorrow. Have just made a big jug of soup from all the veggies left in the fridge that I am not taking with me on holiday tomorrow!! Will put it in bags and freeze it when it has cooled. Must go and start throwing things into bags for the trip, catch you later and have a good one everyone, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Glad you are ok. Happy packing xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *PURPLE'S DGS!!!* xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am ET and 13'C (55'F). It's clouding up and rain is on the way. Bella-kitty is running around with the cat-crazies, knocking things over.
Happy birthday, Judi. Hope it was/is a good one.
Happy birthday Purples DGS.
Happy birthday to anyone else that I've missed.
Thinking of you Binky. I hope you get everything you want.
I redid my shawl for Knitting Club, and I'm happier with it and not embarrassed to show all my mistakes. I really should be using lifelines :facepalm:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Tums playing up today. Lots of things happening with our sisters. You are in my mind Linky.and Binkly and happy birthday Judi.


I hope your tum settles down and lets you have a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive found out that GS1 isnt liking his new job...I think hes just shy really. His contract is up in January and he says hes leaving then....I hate him to be upset, I was awake a few hours in the night worrying. DS and DIL say he has to go. DS says hes got to msake it at least until payday!!!! I cant remember worrying ove DS like this.


Take GS1 aside and talk to him. It sounds like he has a plan. You'll feel better if you talk to him.
I've heard that the kids these days will have an average of 5 jobs in their life.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, of course, I know you can do it but will help with the fitting, no probs! Mouth isn't sore at all but I will take a couple of painkillers before bed.
> Have a look at these, our Saxy has a really nice pair from here!!
> http://www.cosyfeet.com/


Nice shoes, but they don't deliver to US or Canada, just the rest of the world. :thumbdown:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, of course, I know you can do it but will help with the fitting, no probs! Mouth isn't sore at all but I will take a couple of painkillers before bed.
> Have a look at these, our Saxy has a really nice pair from here!!
> http://www.cosyfeet.com/


Nice shoes, but they don't deliver to US or Canada, just the rest of the world. :thumbdown: I'll have to stick to Crocs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I love that! I just ordered a lot of DK TO MAKE MYSELF A COSY CARDI. whoops sorry about caps! I have ordered a pattern too, make a change from baby things. Just found out our God-daughter is expecting her 3rd so I shall have to knit for her too.


I've been buying single balls lately. Unless I want to make something really colourful that will clash with the pattern, I don't have enough yarn :gasp: I really want to pick up a cone of yarn for a larger project, but I would have to go to the basement of Romni Wool in Toronto. No one nearby has the cones.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to leave early. There are some problems on the highway.
I'll be thinking of you today Lisa.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry Lisa i said Angela when i should have said you, oops, brains not working today anyway thinking of you and the whole family xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> JUDI>>>>>>>> I know its your birthday tomorrow well, the 18th but I cant get on line to jaquie lawson to send you a card....One will certainly come your way, but I dont know when. I think you are 10+ hours ahead of us, so dont think weve forgotten you. Happy birthday for tomorrow


It's ok Susan, I got the card this morning, and it is beautiful, and I was also able to watch it on my phone, until recently, I had to go to my laptop (which is now broken). The problem must have been fixed with the latest phone update. 😄😉😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies, just a quick fly by.
> 
> Judi have a very Happy Birthday dear girl and many more. Love to you on your special day.
> 
> ...


Thank you Purly, Ii had a wonderful family type day, with the families of both of my girls in PA, and also a lovely lunch meal, at one of the local hotels. We also spent an hour, or so, visiting with DD4, and her little twins, who are unfortunately ill, along with little Munchkin, but they are gradually getting better.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you Purly, Ii had a wonderful family type day, with the families of both of my girls in PA, and also a lovely lunch meal, at one of the local hotels. We also spent an hour, or so, visiting with DD4, and her little twins, who are unfortunately ill, along with little Munchkin, but they are gradually getting better.


So sorry the kids are all poorly but glad you got to see them on your special day, I'm sure that made you all feel better!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, me too! I am still numb at the moment but expecting some pain and swelling later. Have some bruising around my mouth even though I thought the doc was really gentle. She told me to rest for the remains of the day so, reluctantly, :lol: I shall be knitting!!! Back for results on 7th October.


I hoe the expected pain is less than you expected, and that the results are give you a clean bill of health. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and, more importantly, Michael.Everything is still crossed. I'm peeing through a straw!


Oh how the mind boggles, I hope you didn't have too much trouble with that method ..... hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the seagulls are still not around. Some come back in the evening, but they are again conspicuous by their absence. Mind you, the breeding season is over so we don't see so many this far inland (quarter mile) at this time of year. They come back in the real winter when food is scarce.


As you are missing the seagulls so much, I hope they return soon, so that your mind is put at ease. I don't notice if birds are missing from my area, but for me, it is much more noticeable as new bird species seem to arrive in the area, and begin to set up home amongst the trees in my yard. It is wonderful to hear the increasing number of different bird songs in, and around my yard. I love the different sounds that the birds make, and I know that there are a couple of species of part, and honey eater birds; and I also get to watch the birds feeding, and playing, in the native tree just outside my kitchen window.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't know why people are so unkind. Perhaps it makes them feel superior? I wouldn't go back in case they talked about me!


Yes I left the Quilters Guild, a few years ago, because of the meanness of one member of that group, and she was totally nasty to me. I then joined the Craft Group that I am now a member of, and I can happily say that they are all wonderful women, and made me feel welcolm in the group, and I have now been with that group for over 2 years.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As you are missing the seagulls so much, I hope they return soon, so that your mind is put at ease. I don't notice if birds are missing from my area, but for me, it is much more noticeable as new bird species seem to arrive in the area, and begin to set up home amongst the trees in my yard. It is wonderful to hear the increasing number of different bird songs in, and around my yard. I love the different sounds that the birds make, and I know that there are a couple of species of part, and honey eater birds; and I also get to watch the birds feeding, and playing, in the native tree just outside my kitchen window.


Haha, Judi I think all my local birds must have headed south to you, I get very little birdsong these days, only when a persistent little blackbird decides that 4am is a great time for a sing-song!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> before I go I have to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDY. It will be by the time you read this.


Thanks Janet, I had a lovely day, which began late. I spent time with 2 of my girls and their families. DH and I also went out to lunch at one of the local Hotels in the local town, and now I am watching Netflix, while I am hoping to begin tofeel tired soon. If that doesn't happen, I will do some knitting for a while. Tonight I am working on Arya's blanket, and if I do say so myself, it is beginning to look beautiful 😊😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I agree with Saxy, give them something to talk about!!


I also agree with this wonderful idea. Have fun with the projects you choose to make, then continue the fun, by wearing your completed items, alternating them, until you have enough items, to be able to wear a different one each day - whether you decide to go out, or stay in. I think just making, and wearing these fun items, would also give you a feeling of fun as well!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would like to join Saxy and GS and say Happy Birthday Judi!!!


Thanks Lisa, I would like to say that I really want you to have a successful outcome in the Court case today. I am sending all of the successful, and positive, energy that I can identify, so that everything that can, will go your way. The father is being very nasty in causing you all o
this pain, and suffering. I really hope that the Judge is sympathetic to you, and rules in your way.

I hope the message above, reads the way my brain was thinking it, and makes some sort of sense. Anyway, the gist of it is, "My thoughts, and all the positive energy available from the Universe, are with you in your hours of need, so gather it to yourself, and use it to your advantage. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everybody, sunny here in SE London today!On the school run later and having the gks overnight as we won't be departing for Worthing until lunchtime tomorrow. Have just made a big jug of soup from all the veggies left in the fridge that I am not taking with me on holiday tomorrow!! Will put it in bags and freeze it when it has cooled. Must go and start throwing things into bags for the trip, catch you later and have a good one everyone, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Have a great time away! We're in sunny Grand Forks, North Dakota. Drove all over the place in Minnesota. Had a great visit with Mr Ric's aunt and uncle. Plan to visit again a bit late next week before we fly back home. Mostly great weather. Beautiful countryside. Will check back in later. Love you all lots!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY *PURPLE'S DGS!!!* xxxxxxx


and Happy birthday from me too. You've caught up with my Harley.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a rummage through my yarn this afternoon, before I started teach-yourself-crochet! :lol: I have tons of it but not enough of very much to knit anything interesting with! I love this from the main forum but its knitted with double yarn, about 3000m of it!!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/serenity-cardi-archived


Oooh ..... I like that, and I have enough, in several different yarns, that I can use to make it. I promise to post a picture, if I do make it hanaha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As you are missing the seagulls so much, I hope they return soon, so that your mind is put at ease. I don't notice if birds are missing from my area, but for me, it is much more noticeable as new bird species seem to arrive in the area, and begin to set up home amongst the trees in my yard. It is wonderful to hear the increasing number of different bird songs in, and around my yard. I love the different sounds that the birds make, and I know that there are a couple of species of part, and honey eater birds; and I also get to watch the birds feeding, and playing, in the native tree just outside my kitchen window.


There's one on the roof across the street right now, looking at me. Welcome back little fellow.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Lisa, I would like to say that I really want you to have a successful outcome in the Court case today. I am sending all of the successful, and positive, energy that I can identify, so that everything that can, will go your way. The father is being very nasty in causing you all o
> this pain, and suffering. I really hope that the Judge is sympathetic to you, and rules in your way.
> 
> I hope the message above, reads the way my brain was thinking it, and makes some sort of sense. Anyway, the gist of it is, "My thoughts, and all the positive energy available from the Universe, are with you in your hours of need, so gather it to yourself, and use it to your advantage. xxxx


I couldn't have put it so well, let alone better.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The weatherman says it's raining here all day. The clouds have different ideas. They are staying white and the sun is warm.

Since that is better than I expected I hope that what is happening with Lisa is better as well. Hang in there girl and believe in Karma. It works!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JUDI!!!*


*Thank you June xxxx*


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great time away! We're in sunny Grand Forks, North Dakota. Drove all over the place in Minnesota. Had a great visit with Mr Ric's aunt and uncle. Plan to visit again a bit late next week before we fly back home. Mostly great weather. Beautiful countryside. Will check back in later. Love you all lots!


...and we love you too! Glad you are having a good time and continue to do so!! xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great time away! We're in sunny Grand Forks, North Dakota. Drove all over the place in Minnesota. Had a great visit with Mr Ric's aunt and uncle. Plan to visit again a bit late next week before we fly back home. Mostly great weather. Beautiful countryside. Will check back in later. Love you all lots!


Have a wonderful time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Binky, hope all has gone well for you today xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I heard from my colleague today who I made the hat for. She really likes it and it's her favourite colour :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Today ended up different to what I thought it would. We went to a garden centre I'd never been to before, where we had tea and cake. Cake is good for tums(!!!)Then we got a message from DS to say he had got DIL an appointment for tonight and he's had enough of her being poorly all the time so he was going with her. Could we collect GS2 from school. He was staying back for German so he didnt finish until 4.30pm. GS1 came in and I said I was worrying about him and he said he's not paid enough to worry !!!! and he'll just get on with his job and finish in January....So we'll see what this weekend brings. I'm going to catch up now because Ive been thinking a lot about some of my knitting sisters today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy birthday Elliot.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Elliot.....


Thank you and everyone for gss birthday wishes. Will speak to him later this evrning and pass them on to you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I heard from my colleague today who I made the hat for. She really likes it and it's her favourite colour :thumbup:


Well done, so pleased she liked it xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful time.


And from me too xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and everyone for gss birthday wishes. Will speak to him later this evrning and pass them on to you xx


Give him a birthday wish from me too.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Been away from the computer for most of this week, so just caught up with all the news.

Chris, I was so sorry to read of your friend's passing. Losing someone you've known all your life is so very difficult. Sending you my condolences.

Purly, it's good to see you posting. I hope you'll continue to heal every day and be back to normal soon.

Londy, your fascinator is fascinating!! Hope your biopsy results are all good.

*Happy Birthday, Judi!!* Of course, with the time zone differences, I suppose I should say Happy Belated Birthday! but I'm glad you enjoyed it in any case. 

And Lisa, you've been in my thoughts and prayers all day. I worked more than half my career in family law cases, and I know how heart-wrenching these cases can be. Hoping for positive results from today's hearing.

Sending everyone best wishes for a lovely day, and I hope I'll be able to keep up a little better next week.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple please tell your GS Happy Birthday from me too. Hope he has a great time.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky hope all went well for you and yours today. Love and hugs. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple please tell your GS Happy Birthday from me too. Hope he has a great time.


Thanks Pearlie, we are having a family get together on Sunday. How are you feeling now? I hope you are continuing to be a good girl and take it easy. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Been away from the computer for most of this week, so just caught up with all the news.
> 
> Chris, I was so sorry to read of your friend's passing. Losing someone you've known all your life is so very difficult. Sending you my condolences.
> 
> ...


Hi Katy, how you doing? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Binky hope all went well for you and yours today. Love and hugs. Purly


So do I xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I heard from my colleague today who I made the hat for. She really likes it and it's her favourite colour :thumbup:


That's great, Rebecca!  :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful time.


Thank you, Rookie and Londy! Another good day today.  In Bismarck, ND, tonight and on to Rapid City, SD tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday Elliot.....


And from me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And from me too xxx


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So do I xxxx


As do I!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Binky hope all went well for you and yours today. Love and hugs. Purly


Let me start by saying this...dad did NOT show up and his attorney tried the lame excuse of we didn't know it was this kind of hearing, our attorney set him straight because he kept trying to get a continuance and she said if everyone else is here and knew then he had to know and the judge agreed, that being said he tried to chew me up and spit me out and I did not let him but I am really sick of him saying we were the babysitter and he objects to tus intervening because we have no rights, we don't know if the judge will allow us another hearing or not we have to wait for a response from him. So we have made our plea and it is up to him if he will hear more.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your thoughts and well wishes for today,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Let me start by saying this...dad did NOT show up and his attorney tried the lame excuse of we didn't know it was this kind of hearing, our attorney set him straight because he kept trying to get a continuance and she said if everyone else is here and knew then he had to know and the judge agreed, that being said he tried to chew me up and spit me out and I did not let him but I am really sick of him saying we were the babysitter and he objects to tus intervening because we have no rights, we don't know if the judge will allow us another hearing or not we have to wait for a response from him. So we have made our plea and it is up to him if he will hear more.


Oh Lisa, that must have been so hard for you. When will uou know more? Sending you tons of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Let me start by saying this...dad did NOT show up and his attorney tried the lame excuse of we didn't know it was this kind of hearing, our attorney set him straight because he kept trying to get a continuance and she said if everyone else is here and knew then he had to know and the judge agreed, that being said he tried to chew me up and spit me out and I did not let him but I am really sick of him saying we were the babysitter and he objects to tus intervening because we have no rights, we don't know if the judge will allow us another hearing or not we have to wait for a response from him. So we have made our plea and it is up to him if he will hear more.


GRRRRRRR How very frustrating!! Do you think he cares for this dear little boy at all?? If you were the babysitter then he should have been paying you. As I am pretty sure he didn't, nor would you have wanted him to, then you were his main carer, NOT a babysitter!! Love you and always in your corner, in fact we'll all come over and give him a good lamping!! Just trying to put a little smile on your face! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. 

Treated myself to a set of KnitPro symfonie wooden crochet hooks 3mm upwards. They are lovely.

Hope everyone has s good week end. Safe travels Londy and Pam xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning! Gks are here and we are all having a little chill before taking them home and then heading off to sunny (I hope!) Worthing! There should be Wifi in the cottage so see you on the other side!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its a sunny day today 14'C. I had a lie in. Going to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Let me start by saying this...dad did NOT show up and his attorney tried the lame excuse of we didn't know it was this kind of hearing, our attorney set him straight because he kept trying to get a continuance and she said if everyone else is here and knew then he had to know and the judge agreed, that being said he tried to chew me up and spit me out and I did not let him but I am really sick of him saying we were the babysitter and he objects to tus intervening because we have no rights, we don't know if the judge will allow us another hearing or not we have to wait for a response from him. So we have made our plea and it is up to him if he will hear more.


I do so much want to help you. You must be going through Hell. What goes around comes around. Sending you tight hugs and a shoulder. stay strong.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> GRRRRRRR How very frustrating!! Do you think he cares for this dear little boy at all?? If you were the babysitter then he should have been paying you. As I am pretty sure he didn't, nor would you have wanted him to, then you were his main carer, NOT a babysitter!! Love you and always in your corner, in fact we'll all come over and give him a good lamping!! Just trying to put a little smile on your face! xxxxxxxxxx


Well said! Lisa, I hope you find out soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Gks are here and we are all having a little chill before taking them home and then heading off to sunny (I hope!) Worthing! There should be Wifi in the cottage so see you on the other side!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxx


Have a great drive down there and a fun time when you get there.  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That choir really does you good, doesn't it?!! I love that song, it's my favourite Queen song and I think I could 'sing' it without reading the words!! Where are you going for the baby bits? have a nice time! xx


When we are going to perform it you will have to come & listen. It's got different harmonies & really difficult but,,,,,we're having a good time!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> ps When Londy is back perhaps we can arrange a get together that you can manage. x


I would really love that! We shall have to sort something out! Have fun making your carrot cake. Hope your GS has a great birthday. 
I have all the family here for lunch tomorrow as they are getting in the loft, not all of them I hope, to find more baby things. Oscar had lots & things & its stupid to buy more.
I'm off to buy vast quantities of meat for a huge shepherds pie which had been requested. Thought I'd make a crumble, just like I used to make.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I heard from my colleague today who I made the hat for. She really likes it and it's her favourite colour :thumbup:


Hope you are feeling better today?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Been away from the computer for most of this week, so just caught up with all the news.
> 
> Chris, I was so sorry to read of your friend's passing. Losing someone you've known all your life is so very difficult. Sending you my condolences.
> 
> ...


Thanks Katy. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Gks are here and we are all having a little chill before taking them home and then heading off to sunny (I hope!) Worthing! There should be Wifi in the cottage so see you on the other side!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxx


Have a great time & rest. Enjoy all the bus rides & give Saxy a hug from me if you see her!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Let me start by saying this...dad did NOT show up and his attorney tried the lame excuse of we didn't know it was this kind of hearing, our attorney set him straight because he kept trying to get a continuance and she said if everyone else is here and knew then he had to know and the judge agreed, that being said he tried to chew me up and spit me out and I did not let him but I am really sick of him saying we were the babysitter and he objects to tus intervening because we have no rights, we don't know if the judge will allow us another hearing or not we have to wait for a response from him. So we have made our plea and it is up to him if he will hear more.


I am sorry to hear this! You were never just a baby-sitter! How stupid laws are in these cases. As for his Dad, well words fail me! All I can say is I'm thinking about you & sending hugs across to you. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I would really love that! We shall have to sort something out! Have fun making your carrot cake. Hope your GS has a great birthday.
> I have all the family here for lunch tomorrow as they are getting in the loft, not all of them I hope, to find more baby things. Oscar had lots & things & its stupid to buy more.
> I'm off to buy vast quantities of meat for a huge shepherds pie which had been requested. Thought I'd make a crumble, just like I used to make.


We went in our lift yesterday and found a lot of stuff we never knew we had. Got rid of some. Enjoy your lunch, sounds good and hopefully see you soon. Xx


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Let me start by saying this...dad did NOT show up and his attorney tried the lame excuse of we didn't know it was this kind of hearing, our attorney set him straight because he kept trying to get a continuance and she said if everyone else is here and knew then he had to know and the judge agreed, that being said he tried to chew me up and spit me out and I did not let him but I am really sick of him saying we were the babysitter and he objects to tus intervening because we have no rights, we don't know if the judge will allow us another hearing or not we have to wait for a response from him. So we have made our plea and it is up to him if he will hear more.


Lisa, it may not seem like much, but it does sound like you made a little progress yesterday. Reading between the lines, I like what I see about your attorney and I'm proud of you that you stood up for yourself. That's very hard to do in court. I hope the judge will respond soon, and in your favor.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon from a very warm and sunny Worthing, YAY!!! The journey down was too easy for words and we stopped in Lancing for lunch, cos I sure ain't cooking tonight!! The cottage is delightful,
http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/worthing/304527 
very well furnished, very pretty and they have installed everything one could want - except a mirror in the bedroom!! So......I have just been for a wander through the High Street and found one in Poundland!! I also found a yarn and fabric shop I haven't seen before, although Saxy may have mentioned it, it's only been open 3 months, definitely worth a second look!
Hope everyone is ok, I shall keep in touch as and when I can, love you all lots xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a very warm and sunny Worthing, YAY!!! The journey down was too easy for words and we stopped in Lancing for lunch, cos I sure ain't cooking tonight!! The cottage is delightful,
> http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/worthing/304527
> very well furnished, very pretty and they have installed everything one could want - except a mirror in the bedroom!! So......I have just been for a wander through the High Street and found one in Poundland!! I also found a yarn and fabric shop I haven't seen before, although Saxy may have mentioned it, it's only been open 3 months, definitely worth a second look!
> Hope everyone is ok, I shall keep in touch as and when I can, love you all lots xxxxxxxxx


Sounds good to me, have a good time, love you too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London, that looks like a lovely place for a get-away. Enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> London, that looks like a lovely place for a get-away. Enjoy the heck out of it.


Thanks Jeanette and I have seagulls in stereo!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Jeanette and I have seagulls in stereo!!!


Have a winderfuk restful time.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Londy, I love the cozy look of your vacation cottage. Have a wonderful week there.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a winderfuk restful time.


Thanks, I think!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks, I think!! xxx


OMG sorry


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Londy, love the cottage, looks fantastic. Have a wonderful time. Xxxxx

Had a reasona bly busy day. Went to the fsrmers market and bought some lovely sweet little strawberries. Then came home and made gss birthday cake, plus a lemon drizzle cake for Mr P and some smoked salmon pate.

After lunch helped Mr P clear some mint from the pond that had gone a bit mad.

Now waiting for a chinese take away. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a winderfuk restful time.


I quite agree :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG sorry


 :XD: :XD: :XD:  :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Londy, love the cottage, looks fantastic. Have a wonderful time. Xxxxx
> 
> Had a reasona bly busy day. Went to the fsrmers market and bought some lovely sweet little strawberries. Then came home and made gss birthday cake, plus a lemon drizzle cake for Mr P and some smoked salmon pate.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Enjoy your bath, take s glass of rose with you xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I just typed a long message and its now Floating around in cyber space! :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Let me start by saying this...dad did NOT show up and his attorney tried the lame excuse of we didn't know it was this kind of hearing, our attorney set him straight because he kept trying to get a continuance and she said if everyone else is here and knew then he had to know and the judge agreed, that being said he tried to chew me up and spit me out and I did not let him but I am really sick of him saying we were the babysitter and he objects to tus intervening because we have no rights, we don't know if the judge will allow us another hearing or not we have to wait for a response from him. So we have made our plea and it is up to him if he will hear more.


Hoping that things get sorted soon xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm just in from taking DS #2 to university.....there were tears when it came time to leave him, amazing to think what he was like a year ago and how far he has come :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you are feeling better today?


Much better, I don't think I've ever recovered from a cold so quickly!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm just in from taking DS #2 to university.....there were tears when it came time to leave him, amazing to think what he was like a year ago and how far he has come :thumbup:


Oh, how I remember what that was like! Sending you all sorts of mom hugs. Will he be close enough to come home from time to time?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Oh, how I remember what that was like! Sending you all sorts of mom hugs. Will he be close enough to come home from time to time?


Not too far...a three hours drive


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> GRRRRRRR How very frustrating!! Do you think he cares for this dear little boy at all?? If you were the babysitter then he should have been paying you. As I am pretty sure he didn't, nor would you have wanted him to, then you were his main carer, NOT a babysitter!! Love you and always in your corner, in fact we'll all come over and give him a good lamping!! Just trying to put a little smile on your face! xxxxxxxxxx


June is right Lisa. You CANNOT be the babysitter if you received no remuneration, but paid for his upkeep. You were obviously his chosen main carer. You should make sure that your attorney uses that argument.
Even if there is no further hearing. He should be able to appeal on those grounds.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Gks are here and we are all having a little chill before taking them home and then heading off to sunny (I hope!) Worthing! There should be Wifi in the cottage so see you on the other side!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxx


Worthing has indeed been sunny all day, and waiting for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have a great time & rest. Enjoy all the bus rides & give Saxy a hug from me if you see her!


IF?!

I shall enjoy that, but I want the real thing from you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a very warm and sunny Worthing, YAY!!! The journey down was too easy for words and we stopped in Lancing for lunch, cos I sure ain't cooking tonight!! The cottage is delightful,
> http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/worthing/304527
> very well furnished, very pretty and they have installed everything one could want - except a mirror in the bedroom!! So......I have just been for a wander through the High Street and found one in Poundland!! I also found a yarn and fabric shop I haven't seen before, although Saxy may have mentioned it, it's only been open 3 months, definitely worth a second look!
> Hope everyone is ok, I shall keep in touch as and when I can, love you all lots xxxxxxxxx


If it's the one in the High Street it used to be in Warwick Street , where we met Jane. It moved and changed somewhat.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm just in from taking DS #2 to university.....there were tears when it came time to leave him, amazing to think what he was like a year ago and how far he has come :thumbup:


they do surprise us sometimes, don't they?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Sarah was taken into hospital yesterday. She is on a drip because the antibiotics weren't working. They are keeping her in until at least Monday, so I have the boys. Merlin and baby are with her. I took the boys to Harbour Park today. We had a whale of a time.
Meanwhile the midwives in the hospital are playing silly b......s. Among other things: Baby has colic, so has to have warm milk, but today's midwife refused to bring Merlin hot water or allow any to come into the ward! Health and Safety, despite the fact that they handed hot coffee straight into the hands of a nursing mother! He went and got some from the hospital restaurant. When he was walking the corridors he met the Hospital Trust manager. The staff realised who had come into the ward with him to talk to Sarah. Suddenly they could not do enough for her!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sarah was taken into hospital yesterday. She is on a drip because the antibiotics weren't working. They are keeping her in until at least Monday, so I have the boys. Merlin and baby are with her. I took the boys to Harbour Park today. We had a whale of a time.
> Meanwhile the midwives in the hospital are playing silly b......s. Among other things: Baby has colic, so has to have warm milk, but today's midwife refused to bring Merlin hot water or allow any to come into the ward! Health and Safety, despite the fact that they handed hot coffee straight into the hands of a nursing mother! He went and got some from the hospital restaurant. When he was walking the corridors he met the Hospital Trust manager. The staff realised who had come into the ward with him to talk to Sarah. Suddenly they could not do enough for her!


Wish her well and a speedy recovery xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm just in from taking DS #2 to university.....there were tears when it came time to leave him, amazing to think what he was like a year ago and how far he has come :thumbup:


Oh well done. I hope he enjoys his time there. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sarah was taken into hospital yesterday. She is on a drip because the antibiotics weren't working. They are keeping her in until at least Monday, so I have the boys. Merlin and baby are with her. I took the boys to Harbour Park today. We had a whale of a time.
> Meanwhile the midwives in the hospital are playing silly b......s. Among other things: Baby has colic, so has to have warm milk, but today's midwife refused to bring Merlin hot water or allow any to come into the ward! Health and Safety, despite the fact that they handed hot coffee straight into the hands of a nursing mother! He went and got some from the hospital restaurant. When he was walking the corridors he met the Hospital Trust manager. The staff realised who had come into the ward with him to talk to Sarah. Suddenly they could not do enough for her!


Hope she gets better very quickly and she gets back home away from all the bureaucracy. Sending lots of healing and peaceful hugs to the whole family. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a very warm and sunny Worthing, YAY!!! The journey down was too easy for words and we stopped in Lancing for lunch, cos I sure ain't cooking tonight!! The cottage is delightful,
> http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/worthing/304527
> very well furnished, very pretty and they have installed everything one could want - except a mirror in the bedroom!! So......I have just been for a wander through the High Street and found one in Poundland!! I also found a yarn and fabric shop I haven't seen before, although Saxy may have mentioned it, it's only been open 3 months, definitely worth a second look!
> Hope everyone is ok, I shall keep in touch as and when I can, love you all lots xxxxxxxxx


Glad you made it safe and sound. The cottage looks great. Enjoy!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm just in from taking DS #2 to university.....there were tears when it came time to leave him, amazing to think what he was like a year ago and how far he has come :thumbup:


That's great (other than the not unexpected tears). You are so right about where he is now compared to last year. Great progress. {{{{Hugs}}}} to you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Wish her well and a speedy recovery xxxx


And from me, too, Saxy.  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I find that there are a lot of people who are as you described some of the women of the knitting group. That is the very reason that I haven't many friends, living closer to me. I learnt not to trust anyone, when I was very young; but over the last few years I have learnt that not everyone does that.


This is the first time I've met a group like this tho I've met one lady who likes to talk about people usually negatively. I'm sorry you have known a lot of people like this. When I meet a new person in groups I'm in I trust them until they prove untrustworthy as is that gossipy lady. Then I minimize time near her. We have mutual friends so I must be with her at times but knowing she may talk about me later I try not to give her anything to talk about tho I know she can put me down if she chooses. I figure my friends know me well,enough to not listen to her. I'm so glad the mentally ill lady does not know what they said. I hope she never finds out.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a caring lady you are to be disappointed with the ladies. I think sometimes it is a defence mechanism against us being the target. Let's hope if any of them are ever in the same situation, others are kinder and more charitable, like you!


I think so too. My gram lost three infants two due to menangitis one an accident and she was never right after, a sweet old lady so I have a soft spot in my heart for people who just are off. Who knows why that lady is as she is.maybe I should have spoken up, I just didn't think it would change them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Going for the biopsy on my gum shortly catch you later, Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Wishes for good news.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I went to a quilt show today, one of my favorite. I save for months to have spending money there and one friend gave me money for my birthday. I like the bargain room. I get books for $2 and a jelly roll of fabric for $20 which I think was a bargain since I saw some for twice that. The quality looked good. My Christmas present to me is a kit with pattern and fabric for a quilt with squares printed with berries and red birds and patch work pattern between. They discounted the tax and it was $5 cheaper than another booth. I tried to charge my mini iPad but the wire didn't work so tonight I got a new wire. I took pictures of quilts with this iPad but it's heavy on my wrist. My son went with me since it's at a distance. He still isn't feeling right so we only did the show and came home. I'd hoped to look at used cars while there and have lunch at a nice restaurant but we came home and son, dog and I slept most of the afternoon. Id gotten up at 7:30 which is early for me. We saw all the quilts and booths so I was happy. Hub use to go with me so I missed him on this trip.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> So sad for your loss chrissy....I lost my best friend at 40... It's so sad. Sending you love x


I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure you have many fond memories of your times together. When I lost my best friend it took a while to grieve and I miss her every day but it hurts less now. I hope time eases your pain too. Right now just lean on your friends here and there.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I bumped into a very nice caregiver who kept hub on the right dosage of cumadin. We had a nice chat.
> Today I went to a local yarn shop and the owner was kind enough to go on revelry to find out about my pattern. Turns out a few people found the pattern wrong. One said she did it but it was difficult. I don't think it could be done since it has decrease but no increase. I'm telling the company I should get another pattern free since I paid $5.95 and it's wrong. I've decided to do my own stem somehow. I tried picking up a stitch between two stitches and then knitting them together to create a nit of a lift. If it doesn't show raised I will embroider it.I bought a couple of pattern booklets to show I appreciated her help and will sign up for a sock knitting class when she phones me with the dates.


It didn't work but I've given up! I'm just knitting and will embroider the stems. So disappointed in that pattern. I may complain to them angrily unless I wait til I cool off!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They used to baffle me but one day it just...clicked, they are good exercise for the brain.


Hasn't clicked here yet  I can understand how it will exercise the brain. Must be my brain is like me...doesn't like exercise


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That was really nice it is great when you can find someone helpful like that, have you looked on youtube to see if you can find someone that shows that particular stitch that you are trying to do?


I should have done that before I gave up. Never too late so I may check YouTube and take the work out again.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon everyone, yes, it's raining like the end of the world here too! After WW this morning (let's not talk about that! ) I went to my sewing room and have finished my bag and fascinator. Then we decided to get on with replacing our shower riser rail which fell to pieces while I was away only to find there was a hole missing! Went back to the store in the pouring rain and had to fight our way through literally hundreds of school kids as four schools turn out near the store. Anyway it's all done now and here is my fascinator!!


You and the fascinator look lovely. Rain can put a damper on our days


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry you didn't get the car sorted out yet, hope going online does the trick!


I have smart friend who told me to put " cars for big people " in the computer and sure enough it told cars that might fit my tall heavy son!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry I've not been around, I've got a cold and it's getting worse as the week goes on, sore sinuses as well :thumbdown: not too long until Friday :-D


I hope you feel better now.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That decorator must be an I ternational Co pay, because I definitely have used that very same decorator.😈


Everyone my mom's family knew would have lovely pieces passed down from great Aunts,grandmothers any relative so it had sentimental value and would never be replaced by new store bought items. I have a brass lamp,that is so odd and almost ugly but it's passed down to me so it will be here til I die. Son is the new generation so I figure it will be in a garage sale or trash. I. Think it may have monetary value just based on its age and quality. I have a claw foot table with marble top which I thought one of a kind passed to mom from some relative and when my aunt married, her hub had the same table passed from his mom to him.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have returned to using my electric blanket again, the cold has returned for the next few days. A suburb, or 2, had so much rain and hail, that the roads flooded, and the higher grounds, and the roof tops looked like there had been a pretty decent snow fall, but it was a huge amount of hail


I wonder why I never got an electric blanket? If this winter turns out colder than the north pole I'm getting an electric Blanket!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm so sorry for you. What a disappointment. Are you going to look for another group?


I'm not sure. There are many ladies in the group who just kept knitting so I like them and the group meets on a day when I would like to be out and about. There is another group which meets in the afternoon on another day, is farther away and seems to be wealthy classy ladies which I am not so I might not fit in there. I probably will go as i have been and see how I feel after that.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your ad lib part works out for you. Keep good notes. It sounds like a lot of people would like them.


My Ad lib only worked for one row and the next it didnt look raised so I went back and just knitted a few rows with the idea of embroidering the stem later. It was suggested I go on YouTube so I think I will just hoping there is a stem I can knit into it.im not getting anything done spending so much time on this pattern. I'm very annoyed at the company for selling the pattern if it's in error and not answering my query.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The momma cats come to your house to have kittens because it is quiet and they know that they won't be disturbed.
> The bag of cat chow will attract skunks, racoons and foxes. (Ask me how I know) You don't want that around the kittens. It's best to trap them as soon as possible so they can be socialized and adopted.
> (Can you mail one of the Siamese ones to me, pretty please) I have a little Siamese female who needs a play mate and Siamese are rare up here.


I wish I could because I would know it had a loving home. These are mixed breed but darling. My guy with the cars called and said he tried to catch two,but they are fast. I'm going to ask for the cage back from the rescue lady to try to,get them and will give her the cage back. Are your Siamese loving? I has a mix siamese but she was very aggressive and preferred to not be handled.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder if you could find someone to prune the tree. I know apple trees around here are pruned so that the tops grow back down towards the ground to make picking the apples easier.


I will check on that. It would be nice to get some before the birds...or neighbor. I will ask next year. This year I forgot they were there I was so busy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Judi!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't know why people are so unkind. Perhaps it makes them feel superior? I wouldn't go back in case they talked about me!


I've never cared too much what people say to my face and less what they say behind my back. That realy annoys them. If its someone I think of as a friend then I'm hurt because the relationship is tarnished. I won't go,back if I go,a second time and it persists because it will bother me and I won't enjoy them.maybe I'm being too judgemental.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Knit them all and wear them one at a time to your knitting group!


I don't knit that fast


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds like a useful workshop. I hope it works for you.


It didn't! The man was very kind and caring but his theory isn't right for me. He says just be mindful of the feelings, experience them, don't try to change them. I've gotten to this old age by overlooking how I feel, pushing on and changing anything that brings me down of I can, if not then praying in big doses. He told a lady to not ignore her bad pain but feel it and how it lessens and worsens. That would drive me crazy. So what he proposed may be fine for some just not me. And he said alcoholics drink to suppress feelings but I know a few who drink because it tastes good and now are addicted because alcohol is a drug. When they were young it was a good time and now it's a lifetime.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh well done. I hope he enjoys his time there. Xxx


I'm sure he will :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great (other than the not unexpected tears). You are so right about where he is now compared to last year. Great progress. {{{{Hugs}}}} to you. xxxooo


Thanks


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It didn't work but I've given up! I'm just knitting and will embroider the stems. So disappointed in that pattern. I may complain to them angrily unless I wait til I cool off!!!


You should still get the free pattern, after all that one didn't work and they sold it to you knowing it wasn't right


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I hope you feel better now.


Much better thank you :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's a beautiful sunny autumnal day here. Going to have s lazy morning before going off to gss birthday party this afternoon. 

Polly glad you went to the quilt shop. Next Saturday there is a textiles show near here which l am going to go to with a friend. I really do not need anything hut will be looking for ideas, however l have a feeling thst a few bits and pieces might end up in my bag!

Hapoy Sunday everyone, love you all xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its dull out there but the sun might shine through. Who knows.! Nothing planned for today. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its dull out there but the sun might shine through. Who knows.! Nothing planned for today. Everyone have a good day.


Morning Susan, hows your tum? Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm just in from taking DS #2 to university.....there were tears when it came time to leave him, amazing to think what he was like a year ago and how far he has come :thumbup:


So proud of him as I know you are! Remind me again where and what he is studying? Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> IF?!
> 
> I shall enjoy that, but I want the real thing from you.


I assume the Denton but tell me when!! Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sarah was taken into hospital yesterday. She is on a drip because the antibiotics weren't working. They are keeping her in until at least Monday, so I have the boys. Merlin and baby are with her. I took the boys to Harbour Park today. We had a whale of a time.
> Meanwhile the midwives in the hospital are playing silly b......s. Among other things: Baby has colic, so has to have warm milk, but today's midwife refused to bring Merlin hot water or allow any to come into the ward! Health and Safety, despite the fact that they handed hot coffee straight into the hands of a nursing mother! He went and got some from the hospital restaurant. When he was walking the corridors he met the Hospital Trust manager. The staff realised who had come into the ward with him to talk to Sarah. Suddenly they could not do enough for her!


That's a bit sad but happy for Sarah. Hope everything goes well and the family is home soon safe and well xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think so too. My gram lost three infants two due to menangitis one an accident and she was never right after, a sweet old lady so I have a soft spot in my heart for people who just are off. Who knows why that lady is as she is.maybe I should have spoken up, I just didn't think it would change them.


You are probably right and you may have upset yourself, least said, soonest mended, as they say!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I went to a quilt show today, one of my favorite. I save for months to have spending money there and one friend gave me money for my birthday. I like the bargain room. I get books for $2 and a jelly roll of fabric for $20 which I think was a bargain since I saw some for twice that. The quality looked good. My Christmas present to me is a kit with pattern and fabric for a quilt with squares printed with berries and red birds and patch work pattern between. They discounted the tax and it was $5 cheaper than another booth. I tried to charge my mini iPad but the wire didn't work so tonight I got a new wire. I took pictures of quilts with this iPad but it's heavy on my wrist. My son went with me since it's at a distance. He still isn't feeling right so we only did the show and came home. I'd hoped to look at used cars while there and have lunch at a nice restaurant but we came home and son, dog and I slept most of the afternoon. Id gotten up at 7:30 which is early for me. We saw all the quilts and booths so I was happy. Hub use to go with me so I missed him on this trip.


I'm sure he was with you even if you couldn't see him. Would love to see some of your work!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've never cared too much what people say to my face and less what they say behind my back. That realy annoys them. If its someone I think of as a friend then I'm hurt because the relationship is tarnished. I won't go,back if I go,a second time and it persists because it will bother me and I won't enjoy them.maybe I'm being too judgemental.


I think it was the group of 'ladies' that were being judgemental!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Worthing, the sun is scorching my legs through the window so I spose I'd better move before my trousers catch fire!! Off for a stroll along the seafront now,Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morming June, hope you slept well xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So proud of him as I know you are! Remind me again where and what he is studying? Xxx


Indeed. Cheltenham, education studies! I've never been to that part of the country before, it's beautiful.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from sunny Worthing, the sun is scorching my legs through the window so I spose I'd better move before my trousers catch fire!! Off for a stroll along the seafront now,Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Enjoy your day xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I'm just in from taking DS #2 to university.....there were tears when it came time to leave him, amazing to think what he was like a year ago and how far he has come :thumbup:


I know how that feels, I used to drop off DD & be miserable as she was so happy!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morming June, hope you slept well xxx


Slept very well thank you! Had a long and steady stroll along the front this morning followed by delicious Sunday lunch at the Denton!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Slept very well thank you! Had a long and steady stroll along the front this morning followed by delicious Sunday lunch at the Denton!


And look how sunny it is!  Glad you are enjoying yourselves.  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from sunny Worthing, the sun is scorching my legs through the window so I spose I'd better move before my trousers catch fire!! Off for a stroll along the seafront now,Lotsa love xxxxxxx


I looked through the photos from the website you posted and pretended I was spending the day there. What a wonderful relaxing place it must be. It's on my bucket list to visit some port towns in the UK someday. I also want to visit some seaside towns in the USA too.

DH built the planter boxes/dividers for the front patio so today I 'll spend getting them filled with dirt and get some plants in them. He did a fabulous job. I found the plans online and printed them out complete with videos. He wasn't keen on it to begin with, but once it was all in front of him with all the "how to", he couldn't balk too much.

I actually slept last night; don't know how long it's been since that happened. I'm actually a little groggy this a.m. from sleep. Hope to get a lot accomplished today.

I'm staying away from the yarn that I bought to make the Halloween decorations as I think the dye or fiber content in them was what's been irritating my eyes. They are better, but still dry. I'm using crochet thread to make up some spider webs and using cotton to make bibs until the eyes are all better. I'm hopeful that it's just that particular yarn and not wool content itself. I'm going to try to make some spiders, black cats, ghosts, witches, etc. later with the crochet cotton. I have a blank wall downstairs where I'll eventually put a table and chairs for the grandkids, but for now it's going to be for the Halloween decoration vignette and then a Christmas tree. I'll post photos when I have it finished.

Love to all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I looked through the photos from the website you posted and pretended I was spending the day there. What a wonderful relaxing place it must be. It's on my bucket list to visit some port towns in the UK someday. I also want to visit some seaside towns in the USA too.
> 
> DH built the planter boxes/dividers for the front patio so today I 'll spend getting them filled with dirt and get some plants in them. He did a fabulous job. I found the plans online and printed them out complete with videos. He wasn't keen on it to begin with, but once it was all in front of him with all the "how to", he couldn't balk too much.
> 
> ...


Hi Rookie, we don't really go in for Halloween here, although in the last 10 years or so, the kids have picked up on the idea of free candy! I love to see the Autumn and Halloween displays you all put on over there, we were lucky enough to see a few on our visit last year but I haven't seen front yar displays anywhere over here. Hope your eyes are getting better and that last night's good sleep was the first of many!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Slept very well thank you! Had a long and steady stroll along the front this morning followed by delicious Sunday lunch at the Denton!


Envious of your location! Lunch & sea views! Have fun


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Envious of your location! Lunch & sea views! Have fun


Thanks Chris, so far, so good! Wasn't expecting this brilliant weather, it was really hot this morning, like the middle of summer!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Chris, so far, so good! Wasn't expecting this brilliant weather, it was really hot this morning, like the middle of summer!!


Ive got central heating coming on....Glad you are having good weather.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive got central heating coming on....Glad you are having good weather.


I'm hoping ours will come on this evening, it has got chillier as the day has worn on! Dh has caught the sun and is now having a little nap!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from the Black Hills of South Dakota. Arrived here yesterday afternoon after driving down from Bismarck, ND. Lovely weather and saw lots of beautiful scenery. Went through Sturgis and Deadwood before arriving in Rapid City around dinnertime. We are in love with the beauty we have found here in the Black Hills. Today we are off to see Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial and tour around the Black Hills some more and maybe go over to the Badlands. Tomorrow we'll drive across the state and stay in Sioux  Falls before heading down to Omaha on Tuesday. We'll visit with Mr Ric's relatives on Wednesday before heading back up to Minnesota to see his aunt and uncle in Brainerd again for a day and a half before we have to drive back down to Minneapolis on Saturday afternoon. We're going to try to go to the Mall of America that evening. It's right by the airport. I hope all is well with everyone and you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Weather is great here. Love you all!  xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from the Black Hills of South Dakota. Arrived here yesterday afternoon after driving down from Bismarck, ND. Lovely weather and saw lots of beautiful scenery. Went through Sturgis and Deadwood before arriving in Rapid City around dinnertime. We are in love with the beauty we have found here in the Black Hills. Today we are off to see Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial and tour around the Black Hills some more and maybe go over to the Badlands. Tomorrow we'll drive across the state and stay in Sioux Falls before heading down to Omaha on Tuesday. We'll visit with Mr Ric's relatives on Wednesday before heading back up to Minnesota to see his aunt and uncle in Brainerd again for a day and a half before we have to drive back down to Minneapolis on Saturday afternoon. We're going to try to go to the Mall of America that evening. It's right by the airport. I hope all is well with everyone and you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Weather is great here. Love you all!  xxxooo


Glad you're having a great trip. If you have the same weather as we are, it is very nice.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm hoping ours will come on this evening, it has got chillier as the day has worn on! Dh has caught the sun and is now having a little nap!!!


Bless him


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from the Black Hills of South Dakota. Arrived here yesterday afternoon after driving down from Bismarck, ND. Lovely weather and saw lots of beautiful scenery. Went through Sturgis and Deadwood before arriving in Rapid City around dinnertime. We are in love with the beauty we have found here in the Black Hills. Today we are off to see Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial and tour around the Black Hills some more and maybe go over to the Badlands. Tomorrow we'll drive across the state and stay in Sioux Falls before heading down to Omaha on Tuesday. We'll visit with Mr Ric's relatives on Wednesday before heading back up to Minnesota to see his aunt and uncle in Brainerd again for a day and a half before we have to drive back down to Minneapolis on Saturday afternoon. We're going to try to go to the Mall of America that evening. It's right by the airport. I hope all is well with everyone and you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Weather is great here. Love you all!  xxxooo


I can hear Doris Day singing as I read your travelogue, it sounds wonderful and I am so glad you are managing to see so much. Enjoy the rest of your trip and travel safely!! xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> GRRRRRRR How very frustrating!! Do you think he cares for this dear little boy at all?? If you were the babysitter then he should have been paying you. As I am pretty sure he didn't, nor would you have wanted him to, then you were his main carer, NOT a babysitter!! Love you and always in your corner, in fact we'll all come over and give him a good lamping!! Just trying to put a little smile on your face! xxxxxxxxxx


His attorney was hung up on the fact that he is the father well grandad when asked said you mean the DNA supplier, other than him saying that dad has kidnapped Michael grandad called me and all my witnesses a liar that Michael did not stay here all the time


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> His attorney was hung up on the fact that he is the father well grandad when asked said you mean the DNA supplier, other than him saying that dad has kidnapped Michael grandad called me and all my witnesses a liar that Michael did not stay here all the time


So, you have the witnesses to back you up get even more if you can, pillars of local society if you can, the judge must believe the majority surely or what sort of judge is he? Don't give up love! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just spoken with DS...I have tried all day to contact them and at last they rang me. GS1 seems to be settling in his job and has sold some merchandise. Hes getting to know his collegues and seems much happier. Fingers crossed.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just spoken with DS...I have tried all day to contact them and at last they rang me. GS1 seems to be settling in his job and has sold some merchandise. Hes getting to know his collegues and seems much happier. Fingers crossed.


Just newby nerves then,hope he sticks with it but mostly that he's happy! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from the Black Hills of South Dakota. Arrived here yesterday afternoon after driving down from Bismarck, ND. Lovely weather and saw lots of beautiful scenery. Went through Sturgis and Deadwood before arriving in Rapid City around dinnertime. We are in love with the beauty we have found here in the Black Hills. Today we are off to see Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial and tour around the Black Hills some more and maybe go over to the Badlands. Tomorrow we'll drive across the state and stay in Sioux Falls before heading down to Omaha on Tuesday. We'll visit with Mr Ric's relatives on Wednesday before heading back up to Minnesota to see his aunt and uncle in Brainerd again for a day and a half before we have to drive back down to Minneapolis on Saturday afternoon. We're going to try to go to the Mall of America that evening. It's right by the airport. I hope all is well with everyone and you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Weather is great here. Love you all!  xxxooo


Sounds like you are having a great time :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So, you have the witnesses to back you up get even more if you can, pillars of local society if you can, the judge must believe the majority surely or what sort of judge is he? Don't give up love! Xxxx


Agreeing with you Londy


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just spoken with DS...I have tried all day to contact them and at last they rang me. GS1 seems to be settling in his job and has sold some merchandise. Hes getting to know his collegues and seems much happier. Fingers crossed.


So glad, these things can take a bit of time sometimes


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> June is right Lisa. You CANNOT be the babysitter if you received no remuneration, but paid for his upkeep. You were obviously his chosen main carer. You should make sure that your attorney uses that argument.
> Even if there is no further hearing. He should be able to appeal on those grounds.


That is what she is arguing that we are de facto custodian and she entered all our evidence.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to go and make hamburgers and french fries for dinner and then watch some football and knit if my wrist will let me, have been doing catch up with the kids school work all day and this week we have two appointments to keep so don't know how well they will stay caught up this week either......uuugghhh.....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you're having a great trip. If you have the same weather as we are, it is very nice.


Thanks, Rookie. We're having fabulous weather.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can hear Doris Day singing as I read your travelogue, it sounds wonderful and I am so glad you are managing to see so much. Enjoy the rest of your trip and travel safely!! xxxxxx


Thanks, Londy! So awesome today to ser both Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial. Both are amazing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just newby nerves then,hope he sticks with it but mostly that he's happy! xxx


Me, too!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Oooh I like that. But no good for stash-busting.


You could easily make it good for stash busting, just make a mix and match jumper, or blanket ..... or be a bit more adventurous, and make it up as you go; I think it could look quite stunning

Make that item, but as a surprise jacket, where the surprise would be the colour mix


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a rummage through my yarn this afternoon, before I started teach-yourself-crochet! :lol: I have tons of it but not enough of very much to knit anything interesting with! I love this from the main forum but its knitted with double yarn, about 3000m of it!!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/serenity-cardi-archived


Well done, you will be turning out high quality items, before you know it. I can't wait to see your creations. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you have left us all with sunken hearts. We now expect the worst, but still hope for the best.


I backup that statement 😢


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we don't know how court will go but I do know that I have a knife so far in my back from his grandparents that it will be hard to remove!


Wouldn't it be grand, if we could all come over and support you, at close range. Of course you already know that we are in your corner. I really don't know why they are being so nasty, you have basically raised that little one. I think that you would be his sunshine 🌞, and his world 🌏.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy birthday from me too Judi. Have a great day xx


Thanks Chris, I had a fantastic day, I think - too many days have gone by since then, I think I actually slept for most of Friday, but I am not putting that down in blood, cos I might be mistaken. I know I have a couple of days when I didn't have much awake time 😴😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive found out that GS1 isnt liking his new job...I think hes just shy really. His contract is up in January and he says hes leaving then....I hate him to be upset, I was awake a few hours in the night worrying. DS and DIL say he has to go. DS says hes got to msake it at least until payday!!!! I cant remember worrying ove DS like this.


My personal thoughts (of course I mean this in the best possible way) on the amount we worried about our children, in relation to the amount that we worry about our grand children; is that:-

*{1}* Our children lived with us, and it was a lot easier to deal with anything that caused problems for us.

*{2}* Our grand children live with their parents (who are very capable of looking after their children), therefore they don't live with us, which is good - because we would become too exhausted, but this means that we cannot deal with their worries immediately. So that means that we are not doing our job adequately as grand parents; but in reality, we are doing a wonderful job as grand parents. We just have to remember to leT our children do their jobs, as parents, does that sound about right? 😅


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'll gently pull it out with my teeth.


I will help, by stitching the wound, post extraction (using invisible sutures, of course)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Judi and lots of love and hugs xxxxx


Thanks Purple, I thoroughly enjoyed the day, and I now remember er what we did. We have a lovely meal at a local pub; and what made the meal even more wonderful, is that this pub also has half serves because they realise that not everyone are fans of the *Supersized * meals that seem to be serves everywhere else. It was uplifting, seeing a small sized meal being put down in front of me, instead of a meal that was large enough for me to have divided it into 3 meals for me. Truly it is incredible, the meal sizes that some establishments offer, as if the mammoth sized meal is what the average person eats at one sitting. It is also very wasteful, because quite often, the person dining can only consume about half of the meal, and the remainder is discarded. Theat is because it is deemed a health risk for the meal remnants to be taken home by the said diner. I used to take home what I couldn't eat, and the appropriate bits were given to the furry kid, and they would think it was Christmas, and I didn't feel like I was ripped of by the place supplying the meal 😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy Birthday Judi xxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Tums playing up today. Lots of things happening with our sisters. You are in my mind Linky.and Binkly and happy birthday Judi.


💗💖💓💓


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everybody, sunny here in SE London today!On the school run later and having the gks overnight as we won't be departing for Worthing until lunchtime tomorrow. Have just made a big jug of soup from all the veggies left in the fridge that I am not taking with me on holiday tomorrow!! Will put it in bags and freeze it when it has cooled. Must go and start throwing things into bags for the trip, catch you later and have a good one everyone, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Enjoy your trip. You sound like you are the centre of a huge twister, and am just moving flat out. Try to have some relaxed time, while you are away xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY *PURPLE'S DGS!!!* xxxxxxx


Ooh - now how could I forget that it was his birthday also, Happy Birthday Purples DGS. I hope you had a wonderful day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry the kids are all poorly but glad you got to see them on your special day, I'm sure that made you all feel better!! xxxx


Yes, I always feel much better (if I am feeling downish) after seeing my family. I am amazed at how beautiful all of these girls are, and they are all well behaved, most of the time anyway hehehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hoe the expected pain is less than you expected, and that the results are give you a clean bill of health. xxx


Woah, I don't know where my checking genie was, when I wrote the above post. It looks like English might have been my second language on that particular day hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, Judi I think all my local birds must have headed south to you, I get very little birdsong these days, only when a persistent little blackbird decides that 4am is a great time for a sing-song!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahahaha ....... isn't 4.00am almost sunrise? So the little blackbird is just getting you ready for the daily happenings - or just a case of "if I am up, then everyone is up" hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> There's one on the roof across the street right now, looking at me. Welcome back little fellow.


I am so glad they are returning. I have just begun watching a series on Netflix about the biodiversity of the earth, and how every species of animal life, plant life and sea creatures, are all reliant on each other for survival. It is very interesting, and hopefully the information, and reparation, will be taken on board by all the big conglomerates; which are behind the devastation of a lot of the earth's inhabitants.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I couldn't have put it so well, let alone better.


Thank you xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Been away from the computer for most of this week, so just caught up with all the news.
> 
> Chris, I was so sorry to read of your friend's passing. Losing someone you've known all your life is so very difficult. Sending you my condolences.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the birthday wishes, it doesn't really matter whether they are belated, or not, because I just celebrate twice, once for the date here, and then again for those on the other side of the dateline 😂😅


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Rookie and Londy! Another good day today.  In Bismarck, ND, tonight and on to Rapid City, SD tomorrow.


This sounds like the type of trip we could do in Australia, the only differences would be that there are fewer towns throughout the same area here, than what there are in USA. Enjoy the rest of your trip xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh Lisa, that must have been so hard for you. When will uou know more? Sending you tons of love and hugs xxxxx


The same is coming from far across the ocean, from the South West of the planet xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Treated myself to a set of KnitPro symfonie wooden crochet hooks 3mm upwards. They are lovely.
> 
> Hope everyone has s good week end. Safe travels Londy and Pam xx


I agree wholeheartedly with you, on this Purple. I have a similar set, the difference with my set, is that it camé with cables, and end caps, so that they can be used for Tunisian crochet.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a very warm and sunny Worthing, YAY!!! The journey down was too easy for words and we stopped in Lancing for lunch, cos I sure ain't cooking tonight!! The cottage is delightful,
> http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/worthing/304527
> very well furnished, very pretty and they have installed everything one could want - except a mirror in the bedroom!! So......I have just been for a wander through the High Street and found one in Poundland!! I also found a yarn and fabric shop I haven't seen before, although Saxy may have mentioned it, it's only been open 3 months, definitely worth a second look!
> Hope everyone is ok, I shall keep in touch as and when I can, love you all lots xxxxxxxxx


That is a very nice cottage, facilities and surrounds. If I do ever get over there, I think that would be a place I would choose to stay. It looks wonderful, bit I don't think that I have ever seen a pebbled beach. I have visited a beach that is clay, all the way down to the water, and it wasn't very pleasant to walk on 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a winderfuk restful time.


    I think that could possibly have meant to be *WONDERFUL *


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just typed a long message and its now Floating around in cyber space! :lol:


I have been having that happen to texts on my phone, and unfortunately, once I have typed a message, the words are not easily retrieved from cyberspace, so I had to send a very much shortened text of hat I could remember of the lost one 😈😠


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm just in from taking DS #2 to university.....there were tears when it came time to leave him, amazing to think what he was like a year ago and how far he has come :thumbup:


We were a bit (lot) like that when we took our youngest DD down to uni. The house never seemed so empty before she left. It took me ages to stop expecting her to come out to watch some tv with us. Now, after almost 5 years, we have finally got used to it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> June is right Lisa. You CANNOT be the babysitter if you received no remuneration, but paid for his upkeep. You were obviously his chosen main carer. You should make sure that your attorney uses that argument.
> Even if there is no further hearing. He should be able to appeal on those grounds.


Now that information should have a big impact on the out come


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sarah was taken into hospital yesterday. She is on a drip because the antibiotics weren't working. They are keeping her in until at least Monday, so I have the boys. Merlin and baby are with her. I took the boys to Harbour Park today. We had a whale of a time.
> Meanwhile the midwives in the hospital are playing silly b......s. Among other things: Baby has colic, so has to have warm milk, but today's midwife refused to bring Merlin hot water or allow any to come into the ward! Health and Safety, despite the fact that they handed hot coffee straight into the hands of a nursing mother! He went and got some from the hospital restaurant. When he was walking the corridors he met the Hospital Trust manager. The staff realised who had come into the ward with him to talk to Sarah. Suddenly they could not do enough for her!


Isn't it amazing how things can change, when one walks in with the right people


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder why I never got an electric blanket? If this winter turns out colder than the north pole I'm getting an electric Blanket!


It definitely beats getting into a cold bed, and I also need to keep the blanket on, throughout the night, otherwise I wake up very cold, then it takes forever for me to get warm, again.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Happy Birthday Judi!


Thanks Polly, I had a great day with my family visiting, at different times, and lunch out with DH


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've never cared too much what people say to my face and less what they say behind my back. That realy annoys them. If its someone I think of as a friend then I'm hurt because the relationship is tarnished. I won't go,back if I go,a second time and it persists because it will bother me and I won't enjoy them.maybe I'm being too judgemental.


No, I don't think you are being judgemental; I think that some people are downright rude, when they speak nastily about any person, but it is so much worse, if they behave like that, with people they count as friends


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ooh - now how could I forget that it was his birthday also, Happy Birthday Purples DGS. I hope you had a wonderful day


He did, thank you. And when I told him my world wide knitting friends wished him happy birthday the first thing he said was it was the lady in Australia's birthday too. He had remembered yours and sends a hug. X


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I don't knit that fast


Just knit at your own pace, then wear each one as they are finished; and keep cycling through all of the finished oneS, and as you finish each item, it can be added into the cycle - at any point you want to add it. 👍👏


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Slept very well thank you! Had a long and steady stroll along the front this morning followed by delicious Sunday lunch at the Denton!


The photo bombers might be a little bemused hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He did, thank you. And when I told him my world wide knitting friends wished him happy birthday the first thing he said was it was the lady in Australia's birthday too. He had remembered yours and sends a hug. X


Give him a hug back from me too.xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have now caught up with all of the news, and it is now time for me to have some tea, and then continue with one of my UFO'S. Have a wonderful day, and I hope the weather remains fine, for anyone who is travelling, or holidaying. Bye for now. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its raining today. S and B for me this afternoon. Mag my friend goes on hols to majorca tonight.I'm getting nearer to calling the dentist for my toothache. Why does it start when you go to bed ?????? Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, I always feel much better (if I am feeling downish) after seeing my family. I am amazed at how beautiful all of these girls are, and they are all well behaved, most of the time anyway hehehe


I think being with your family somehow puts our problems in perspective, we look at them and think "Well, at least I did something right!" I see my London family a lot and always think that but seeing the Kiwis doing so well reinforced it, so proud of my son, oh, and egg-harvesting on Wednesday, please keep everything crossed for a good result to all this!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Woah, I don't know where my checking genie was, when I wrote the above post. It looks like English might have been my second language on that particular day hahaha


I got it, don't worry!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hahahaha ....... isn't 4.00am almost sunrise? So the little blackbird is just getting you ready for the daily happenings - or just a case of "if I am up, then everyone is up" hahahaha


It might be sunrise for blackbirds but not for this old bird!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It might be sunrise for blackbirds but not for this old bird!!!


you ARE funny love hahahaha...good morning!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is a very nice cottage, facilities and surrounds. If I do ever get over there, I think that would be a place I would choose to stay. It looks wonderful, bit I don't think that I have ever seen a pebbled beach. I have visited a beach that is clay, all the way down to the water, and it wasn't very pleasant to walk on 😕


....and you would be able to spend lots of time with our Saxy, which is what I am trying to do if she would only contact me so I can make plans!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think that could possibly have meant to be *WONDERFUL *


I certainly hope so!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning Susan and anyone else who it up! Dull and grey here today but having had such a glorious day yesterday, I can live with that! We are getting the bus to Brighton for a look round today, we can use our free bus passes, which is great! Time to go, catch you all later, lotsa love xxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from the Black Hills of South Dakota. Arrived here yesterday afternoon after driving down from Bismarck, ND. Lovely weather and saw lots of beautiful scenery. Went through Sturgis and Deadwood before arriving in Rapid City around dinnertime. We are in love with the beauty we have found here in the Black Hills. Today we are off to see Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial and tour around the Black Hills some more and maybe go over to the Badlands. Tomorrow  we'll drive across the state and stay in Sioux Falls before heading down to Omaha on Tuesday. We'll visit with Mr Ric's relatives on Wednesday before heading back up to Minnesota to see his aunt and uncle in Brainerd again for a day and a half before we have to drive back down to Minneapolis on Saturday afternoon. We're going to try to go to the Mall of America that evening. It's right by the airport. I hope all is well with everyone and you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Weather is great here. Love you all!  xxxooo


Sounds as though you are having a brilliant time. Hope you are taking lots of photos for memories!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 10'C (50'F). It's looking like fall/autumn. The leaves are turning and falling.
We went to the Port Hope Fall Fair. I was disappointed. They raised the rates for the vendors so a lot of them didn't show. Also there were hardly any entries in the crochet/knitted items, again they raised the entry fee and a lot of people didn't enter. The fee at the gate had also been raised. There weren't a lot of people there, but that may have been the weather as it was spitting rain on and off. We did see part of the equestrian event and show sheep herding. We left before the demolition derby because the skies opened up and we had not brought a tarp for sitting on the hill.
I did have a really yummy smoked beef sandwich and a huge frozen chocolate drink. I passed on the deep fried Oreos.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Susan and anyone else who it up! Dull and grey here today but having had such a glorious day yesterday, I can live with that! We are getting the bus to Brighton for a look round today, we can use our free bus passes, which is great! Time to go, catch you all later, lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Have fun in Brighton. I will be going to Brighton next weekend for the Applefest. Apparently they've expanded it since it has been so popular for the last 2 years.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think being with your family somehow puts our problems in perspective, we look at them and think "Well, at least I did something right!" I see my London family a lot and always think that but seeing the Kiwis doing so well reinforced it, so proud of my son, oh, and egg-harvesting on Wednesday, please keep everything crossed for a good result to all this!?


Everything is crossed for increasing your family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its raining today. S and B for me this afternoon. Mag my friend goes on hols to majorca tonight.I'm getting nearer to calling the dentist for my toothache. Why does it start when you go to bed ?????? Have a great day.


When you go to bed, there's nothing else to concentrate on. Time to see the dentist.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, I don't think you are being judgemental; I think that some people are downright rude, when they speak nastily about any person, but it is so much worse, if they behave like that, with people they count as friends


With the internet, people can be rude anonymously and I think it has affect people's behaviour. I don't remember people being so rude when I was younger.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We were a bit (lot) like that when we took our youngest DD down to uni. The house never seemed so empty before she left. It took me ages to stop expecting her to come out to watch some tv with us. Now, after almost 5 years, we have finally got used to it.


I don't seem to have that feeling. The older I'm getting the more people I'm accumulating. (And cats)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan wrote:
Have a winderfuk restful time.



Xiang said:


> I think that could possibly have meant to be *WONDERFUL *


I've been laughing over Susan's text. What a wonderful way to start the morning, with a chuckle.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is a very nice cottage, facilities and surrounds. If I do ever get over there, I think that would be a place I would choose to stay. It looks wonderful, bit I don't think that I have ever seen a pebbled beach. I have visited a beach that is clay, all the way down to the water, and it wasn't very pleasant to walk on 😕


We had a pebbled beach when we lived on the cliff over Lake Ontario. The pebbled beaches are very tiring to walk on. And you usually can't walk in a straight line because of the ripples and ridges.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with you, on this Purple. I have a similar set, the difference with my set, is that it camé with cables, and end caps, so that they can be used for Tunisian crochet.


I have a crochet tip set that can be used with my Addi clicks, cables and caps. But they are metal.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hahahaha ....... isn't 4.00am almost sunrise? So the little blackbird is just getting you ready for the daily happenings - or just a case of "if I am up, then everyone is up" hahahaha


It's 6:48 am ET here and the sun still isn't up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Purple, I thoroughly enjoyed the day, and I now remember er what we did. We have a lovely meal at a local pub; and what made the meal even more wonderful, is that this pub also has half serves because they realise that not everyone are fans of the *Supersized * meals that seem to be serves everywhere else. It was uplifting, seeing a small sized meal being put down in front of me, instead of a meal that was large enough for me to have divided it into 3 meals for me. Truly it is incredible, the meal sizes that some establishments offer, as if the mammoth sized meal is what the average person eats at one sitting. It is also very wasteful, because quite often, the person dining can only consume about half of the meal, and the remainder is discarded. Theat is because it is deemed a health risk for the meal remnants to be taken home by the said diner. I used to take home what I couldn't eat, and the appropriate bits were given to the furry kid, and they would think it was Christmas, and I didn't feel like I was ripped of by the place supplying the meal 😐


We only have one restaurant here that supersizes. All the rest have too small portions.
I always buy extra for the fur babies (is that bad?)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Londy! So awesome today to ser both Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial. Both are amazing!


Your trip sounds wonderful


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive got central heating coming on....Glad you are having good weather.


I haven't had to put ours on yet. The duvets are doing their job.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> His attorney was hung up on the fact that he is the father well grandad when asked said you mean the DNA supplier, other than him saying that dad has kidnapped Michael grandad called me and all my witnesses a liar that Michael did not stay here all the time


<HUG> <HUG> <HUG>
I hope the judge sees through all this bulls**t and sees the truth, that Michael has had the best care when he was with you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm almost 1/2 hour late. 
Time for me to run.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a crochet tip set that can be used with my Addi clicks, cables and caps. But they are metal.


Do you like addi clicks? I use addi turbos all the time but was thinking about treating myself?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Susan and anyone else who it up! Dull and grey here today but having had such a glorious day yesterday, I can live with that! We are getting the bus to Brighton for a look round today, we can use our free bus passes, which is great! Time to go, catch you all later, lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Have a great day


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think being with your family somehow puts our problems in perspective, we look at them and think "Well, at least I did something right!" I see my London family a lot and always think that but seeing the Kiwis doing so well reinforced it, so proud of my son, oh, and egg-harvesting on Wednesday, please keep everything crossed for a good result to all this!?


Definitely have them in my thoughts for a successful egg harvest and embryo implant!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Susan and anyone else who it up! Dull and grey here today but having had such a glorious day yesterday, I can live with that! We are getting the bus to Brighton for a look round today, we can use our free bus passes, which is great! Time to go, catch you all later, lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Have a great outing today!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan wrote:
> Have a winderfuk restful time.
> 
> I've been laughing over Susan's text. What a wonderful way to start the morning, with a chuckle.


That still has me chuckling


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think being with your family somehow puts our problems in perspective, we look at them and think "Well, at least I did something right!" I see my London family a lot and always think that but seeing the Kiwis doing so well reinforced it, so proud of my son, oh, and egg-harvesting on Wednesday, please keep everything crossed for a good result to all this!?


Hope all goes well with the harvest and fertilization!! I know what you mean about family...DD and DGS stopped by yesterday and after having him here every day for over 5 years, I didn't realize how much I miss the little munchkin since he's now in first grade and Mom takes him to and picks him up from school every day after work. He will be here for a couple of school holidays, but other than that, I have to specifically invite them over. So much fun to see them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think being with your family somehow puts our problems in perspective, we look at them and think "Well, at least I did something right!" I see my London family a lot and always think that but seeing the Kiwis doing so well reinforced it, so proud of my son, oh, and egg-harvesting on Wednesday, please keep everything crossed for a good result to all this!?


I agree with you completely, about the positive efect that contact with ones family, has a positive effect on us, and things do seem to go back into perspective, and also makes one feel so much better, when able to see that our children have become fully fiction ingredients adults; who are now successfully raising their own children, to become fully functioning, relatively well adjusted, and independent adults.

As for your DIL, I will go one further than that, and ask for the appropriate energy to be sent to her, I hope it goes really well with the harvesting, and the steps following this procedure, and I also hope that her health continues to be maintained at an optimum level. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That still has me chuckling


.......and ME, sorry GS, I think we have a new word!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I finish up with the dentist today and then wait until middle of next month for an extraction and possible bone graft (from cadavers...wheewwww when I think of it too much)! There's a root canal and crown fitting today so I doubt I'll be doing much else today except adding to my spider web---course if I look around I could find the real thing! I had to make my own pattern to make it work for what I want. Have your ever heard of a octople crochet?

My eyes are still dry and I think I'm going to have to see a dermatologist or plastic surgeon to see what can be done with all the scraggly skin that left behind from the ballooning due to the eye allergy...it's very bad still and doesn't show any signs of firming back up.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It might be sunrise for blackbirds but not for this old bird!!!


Maybe you could work out how to change his alarm clock hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and you would be able to spend lots of time with our Saxy, which is what I am trying to do if she would only contact me so I can make plans!!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That would be great, especially if a group of us could get together; but this is all hypothetical, for now.😕


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wouldn't it be grand, if we could all come over and support you, at close range. Of course you already know that we are in your corner. I really don't know why they are being so nasty, you have basically raised that little one. I think that you would be his sunshine 🌞, and his world 🌏.


I would be grand and I don't know why they are being nasty either we are just trying to get him home so that everyone can see him again since we haven't for almost six months now, I don't think they want to except the fact that mum was lying to them about where Michael was all that time because she didn't want to hear them yell at her for not having him with her.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 10'C (50'F). It's looking like fall/autumn. The leaves are turning and falling.
> We went to the Port Hope Fall Fair. I was disappointed. They raised the rates for the vendors so a lot of them didn't show. Also there were hardly any entries in the crochet/knitted items, again they raised the entry fee and a lot of people didn't enter. The fee at the gate had also been raised. There weren't a lot of people there, but that may have been the weather as it was spitting rain on and off. We did see part of the equestrian event and show sheep herding. We left before the demolition derby because the skies opened up and we had not brought a tarp for sitting on the hill.
> I did have a really yummy smoked beef sandwich and a huge frozen chocolate drink. I passed on the deep fried Oreos.


Deep fried Oreos?!! Whatever next?!! They did the same with the Sidcup Fair, it used to be free entry for punters and a very low fee for vendors, who were mostly selling for charity. They started charging an entrance fee and put the stall fee up so much that it died a death, shame cos it always had a nice community feel!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun in Brighton. I will be going to Brighton next weekend for the Applefest. Apparently they've expanded it since it has been so popular for the last 2 years.


Well, it rained....and rained....and rained harder so we came back after 2 hours and went for fish and chips at Vita, where we all went when we were in Worthing before, delicious!! We are now drying off at home, waiting for the temperamental heating to come on!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Everything is crossed for increasing your family.


Thanks Nitzi!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had a pebbled beach when we lived on the cliff over Lake Ontario. The pebbled beaches are very tiring to walk on. And you usually can't walk in a straight line because of the ripples and ridges.


...and very hard work for the calf muscles!! There is sand at low tide but I like to look at the beach, not walk on it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> <HUG> <HUG> <HUG>
> I hope the judge sees through all this bulls**t and sees the truth, that Michael has had the best care when he was with you.


I completely agree with that!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree with you completely, about the positive efect that contact with ones family, has a positive effect on us, and things do seem to go back into perspective, and also makes one feel so much better, when able to see that our children have become fully fiction ingredients adults; who are now successfully raising their own children, to become fully functioning, relatively well adjusted, and independent adults.
> 
> As for your DIL, I will go one further than that, and ask for the appropriate energy to be sent to her, I hope it goes really well with the harvesting, and the steps following this procedure, and I also hope that her health continues to be maintained at an optimum level. xxxx


Thanks Judi, that's sweet of you! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I finish up with the dentist today and then wait until middle of next month for an extraction and possible bone graft (from cadavers...wheewwww when I think of it too much)! There's a root canal and crown fitting today so I doubt I'll be doing much else today except adding to my spider web---course if I look around I could find the real thing! I had to make my own pattern to make it work for what I want. Have your ever heard of a octople crochet?
> 
> My eyes are still dry and I think I'm going to have to see a dermatologist or plastic surgeon to see what can be done with all the scraggly skin that left behind from the ballooning due to the eye allergy...it's very bad still and doesn't show any signs of firming back up.


I would wait a little longer, I'm sure the skin will go down before you start putting yourself through the misery and discomfort of PS!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I completely agree with that!!!


I hope so, since he didn't even show up I wonder if the judge will grant him a hearing, kind of hard to take someone serious if they can't be bothered to appear in court!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, it rained....and rained....and rained harder so we came back after 2 hours and went for fish and chips at Vita, where we all went when we were in Worthing before, delicious!! We are now drying off at home, waiting for the temperamental heating to come on!!!


Oh dear so sorry, but I'm sure the fish 'n chips helped, did you have rose?
It's pouring with rain here just got soaking just walking down the road.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Oh dear so sorry, but I'm sure the fish 'n chips helped, did you have rose?
> It's pouring with rain here just got soaking just walking down the road.


I can believe you got so wet, we had to change everything when we got in!! Didn't have the Rosé, had a nice cuppa tea!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope so, since he didn't even show up I wonder if the judge will grant him a hearing, kind of hard to take someone serious if they can't be bothered to appear in court!


Well, yeah, what happens in the case of him not turning up to court at all?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. I went to S and B today, its been pouting down, I took my baby jacket Ive been knitting and it was well liked. That will be going in the post to some lucky/unlucky sister.....It could be you......I shall do a little catch up. Hope everyone has a good evening /morning or whatever...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a crochet tip set that can be used with my Addi clicks, cables and caps. But they are metal.


I bought those for tunisian crochet, but I prefer my wooden knitpro symfonies. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa, keeping everything still crossed for you. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from rainy Surrey. Had fun this morning, nearly everyone was doing crochet, except a couple who were making boxes, yes it was the knitting group! Went down to the town and we ended up having lunch out. I had a pizza, which was lovely, but I think l may just have had a bit too much cheese.
Londy sorry you got rained on today but glad you had some nice fish and chips.
Hope you are all ok. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I went to S and B today, its been pouting down, I took my baby jacket Ive been knitting and it was well liked. That will be going in the post to some lucky/unlucky sister.....It could be you......I shall do a little catch up. Hope everyone has a good evening /morning or whatever...


Of course they liked your knitting. Xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I bought those for tunisian crochet, but I prefer my wooden knitpro symfonies. Xx


I have them also and I don't really like them because I don't use the cord and so the bottom kept catching in my work, I have grown to like the wooden knitpro ones they are really nice.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, yeah, what happens in the case of him not turning up to court at all?


I guess we will find out soon I hope what happens, that is how mum ended up with custodial custody of him because dad didn't appear in court.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I went to S and B today, its been pouting down, I took my baby jacket Ive been knitting and it was well liked. That will be going in the post to some lucky/unlucky sister.....It could be you......I shall do a little catch up. Hope everyone has a good evening /morning or whatever...


Your knitting is fantastic the ones that you sent to Michael and Caleigh where great!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to start a load of laundry and then watch a little football before early bed because I have to be up early to take DD to her neurologist in the morning we have to be there by 9:30 in Louisville so we have to leave really early because I am not sure where it is this is her first visit with this doctor and then I have to get up early again Weds. for a dentist appt....what was I thinking..I am still not sleeping good.

Have a great night everyone.

Love and Hugs 
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the seagulls are still not around. Some come back in the evening, but they are again conspicuous by their absence. Mind you, the breeding season is over so we don't see so many this far inland (quarter mile) at this time of year. They come back in the real winter when food is scarce.


Seagulls have followed the river to our market not near the sea, next to a fast food restaurant. I had buns so I opened the car window and threw them out and a huge amount of the gulls swooped. I got the window up and never did that again!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> This whole page is just me! Sorry.
> 
> Hunter was three weeks yesterday, and weighed 9 lb 7 ozs. He's a real greedy little piglet. Just like his dad was. He is always hungry. Now mum can't feed him because of the mastitis he is on second stage milk because he seems to need so much. Worryingly when dad read the ingredients, as we always do, it contains traces of coconut oil. I hope my allergy isn't genetic!
> 
> The sun is shining but we expect rain overnight. I'm feeling restless today, which is marginally better than dopey! I feel I should go for a biggish job that needs to be done in one go, like sort out my knitting patterns. If I could easily get at them all! Some are in the spare room, covered with whatever DH has thrown on top of them.


How do you store your patterns?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I agree with Saxy, give them something to talk about!!


I wonder if I should knit n odd hat like the lady and wear it. Do you think they would wait til I left to talk about me? Or would they humor me? The devil is putting this idea in my mind. I'm sure I won't do it. I'm a coward.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Saxy, feeling sad today.


When one of our second graders was hit by a car and killed, the next day was sad. So I suggested they draw themselves with him doing an activity they had done together. We showed snd told ig they wanted, didn't have to but the psycologist said it was good and he would do it in the future if a tragedy occurred. Would writing about things you did together or how you remember her be a release or make you sadder? I'm sorry for your pain.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Grey again today, but otherwise ok.
> 
> Sorry I didn't make it yesterday was rather busy. Went out early to a car boot sale and bought a huge cone of mohair for just £4 it's a sort of purply pink colour. Just too good a value to pass by.
> 
> ...


Carrot cake Mmmmmm!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning dear! The mouth is fine, thank you, no pain and no gore, mercifully, in fact I forgot about it this morning and cleaned my teeth with gusto with no after effects! xxx


I'm glad to hear it. Good news.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Take GS1 aside and talk to him. It sounds like he has a plan. You'll feel better if you talk to him.
> I've heard that the kids these days will have an average of 5 jobs in their life.


Is it possible to find a new job before Quiting the old? In third grade we were advised to think of jobs we would find fun and could make money doing. Mine were teaching, librarian or writer.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everybody, sunny here in SE London today!On the school run later and having the gks overnight as we won't be departing for Worthing until lunchtime tomorrow. Have just made a big jug of soup from all the veggies left in the fridge that I am not taking with me on holiday tomorrow!! Will put it in bags and freeze it when it has cooled. Must go and start throwing things into bags for the trip, catch you later and have a good one everyone, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


The soup is an excellent idea. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes I left the Quilters Guild, a few years ago, because of the meanness of one member of that group, and she was totally nasty to me. I then joined the Craft Group that I am now a member of, and I can happily say that they are all wonderful women, and made me feel welcolm in the group, and I have now been with that group for over 2 years.


I must be dopey because I just never imagined a group would not just accept a person who wanted to join them. I should have known. I'm glad your new group is nice.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Janet, I had a lovely day, which began late. I spent time with 2 of my girls and their families. DH and I also went out to lunch at one of the local Hotels in the local town, and now I am watching Netflix, while I am hoping to begin tofeel tired soon. If that doesn't happen, I will do some knitting for a while. Tonight I am working on Arya's blanket, and if I do say so myself, it is beginning to look beautiful 😊😆


I'm sure it will be beautiful and she will love it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I completely agree with that!!!


Me, too!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> GRRRRRRR How very frustrating!! Do you think he cares for this dear little boy at all?? If you were the babysitter then he should have been paying you. As I am pretty sure he didn't, nor would you have wanted him to, then you were his main carer, NOT a babysitter!! Love you and always in your corner, in fact we'll all come over and give him a good lamping!! Just trying to put a little smile on your face! xxxxxxxxxx


Good she didn't let him bully her, maintained her dignity and our hope is that the judge sees her point. You love this child and the child will benefit from your love so that man is not caring about the child. Shame on him!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple please tell your GS Happy Birthday from me too. Hope he has a great time.


And from me also


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Treated myself to a set of KnitPro symfonie wooden crochet hooks 3mm upwards. They are lovely.
> 
> Hope everyone has s good week end. Safe travels Londy and Pam xx


The hook set sounds really nice. Bet you are itching to use them. Birthday wishes to your youngster.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The hook set sounds really nice. Bet you are itching to use them. Birthday wishes to your youngster.


Hi Polly, I'm really enjoying my knitpro hooks, they feel so nice in the hand and glide through the yarn.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Carrot cake Mmmmmm!!


It didn't turn out as well as the one LM made. :|


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, lots of rain overnight. Off to coven this morning. Will catvh up later. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It looks a little grey outside. Over 60's this afternoon. Toothache on a scale of 1 - 10 , 10 being the worst. then its a 2 . just a little nag...like me really. love you all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I guess we will find out soon I hope what happens, that is how mum ended up with custodial custody of him because dad didn't appear in court.


But mum isn't wanting him back is she?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Seagulls have followed the river to our market not near the sea, next to a fast food restaurant. I had buns so I opened the car window and threw them out and a huge amount of the gulls swooped. I got the window up and never did that again!


They usually show their gratitude by pooping all over your car!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if I should knit n odd hat like the lady and wear it. Do you think they would wait til I left to talk about me? Or would they humor me? The devil is putting this idea in my mind. I'm sure I won't do it. I'm a coward.


But if it made you chuckle to yourself just thinking about it, it's a good thing! I do that all the time, think of how I could shock the pants off of folks and then just lose my nerve!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone, slept like a log last night because I headed straight for the second bedroom, didn't wait for DH's snoring to wake me up!! :lol: :lol: It started off grey and wet here but it is drying up now and the sun has come out, yay!! We are heading back to Brighton today to go to the cinema to see A Walk in the Woods, based on a Bill Bryson book, Robert Redford is playing Bill Bryson. This is on at the cinema in the marina so we we see a new part of Brighton. Have a good one everybody, love you all lots!! xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am ET and 10'C (50'F). Fall/autumn is here. My Sago Palm gets to spend the night inside and gets taken out each sunny day. Unlike the summer when it could stay outside full time.
Tonight is Knit Night. I think we're going to eat in Peterborough before the meeting.
I have frogged and redone the scarf/shawlette that I started there and it's OK now. I will need to be blocked severely to look like a human size garment.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone, slept like a log last night because I headed straight for the second bedroom, didn't wait for DH's snoring to wake me up!! :lol: :lol: It started off grey and wet here but it is drying up now and the sun has come out, yay!! We are heading back to Brighton today to go to the cinema to see A Walk in the Woods, based on a Bill Bryson book, Robert Redford is playing Bill Bryson. This is on at the cinema in the marina so we we see a new part of Brighton. Have a good one everybody, love you all lots!! xxxxxxx


Enjoy your day in Brighton.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It looks a little grey outside. Over 60's this afternoon. Toothache on a scale of 1 - 10 , 10 being the worst. then its a 2 . just a little nag...like me really. love you all.


Love you back. Take care of that tooth.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, lots of rain overnight. Off to coven this morning. Will catvh up later. Xx


Have fun with the coven.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Seagulls have followed the river to our market not near the sea, next to a fast food restaurant. I had buns so I opened the car window and threw them out and a huge amount of the gulls swooped. I got the window up and never did that again!


I live about a mile from Lake Ontario which has it's own resident seagulls. Never take French fries to the lakeshore. You won't be able to eat a single one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to start a load of laundry and then watch a little football before early bed because I have to be up early to take DD to her neurologist in the morning we have to be there by 9:30 in Louisville so we have to leave really early because I am not sure where it is this is her first visit with this doctor and then I have to get up early again Weds. for a dentist appt....what was I thinking..I am still not sleeping good.
> 
> Have a great night everyone.
> 
> ...


I hope you got a good rest before your busy day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I bought those for tunisian crochet, but I prefer my wooden knitpro symfonies. Xx


I've been knitting a lot with my wooden Prym interchangables that I got from Minerva Crafts in England. I can get things shipped from England with a lot less tax, duty and faster than I can get things from the US, with whom we have a trade agreement. (????)
I like my Addi's. Love that click in system. I actually wore out one of the mechanisms from overuse and it was replaced. 
But I love the feel of the wood and they just keep getting slicker with use.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I was putting food out for one of our feral kitties and I scared a little opossum near the back door. I was glad to see him as we haven't seen the bigger one for a while. Someone was making little opossums.
We haven't seen any more little skunks either and filled in the hole under the porch steps. No more little stinkers under there.
It makes it easier to get in and out of the house in the dark.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It is time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Chris, so far, so good! Wasn't expecting this brilliant weather, it was really hot this morning, like the middle of summer!!


But you come to Worthing FOR the brilliant weather. Even today the sky is blue (if you can see past the clouds!)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You could easily make it good for stash busting, just make a mix and match jumper, or blanket ..... or be a bit more adventurous, and make it up as you go; I think it could look quite stunning
> 
> Make that item, but as a surprise jacket, where the surprise would be the colour mix


Good thinking!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Isn't it amazing how things can change, when one walks in with the right people


They were deciding this morning (yes, she is still in) whether they should keep her in or let her go home and come in to outpatients every day for the half-hour drip she has to have. There were THREE doctors and a midwife in the room.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and you would be able to spend lots of time with our Saxy, which is what I am trying to do if she would only contact me so I can make plans!!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


sorry, sorry, sorry. With Sarah and Merlin tied up at the hospital I have been totally responsible for the two boys (Mum is away on a cruise!) so haven't been near my computer, nor turned my mobile on. I hope to get some time to myself tomorrow and see my lovely Londy then.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can believe you got so wet, we had to change everything when we got in!! Didn't have the Rosé, had a nice cuppa tea!!!


I got wet enough yesterday to have to change when I got home. It's nice here ATM, so I hope the rain keeps off. It did rain hard earlier. I hope you were somewhere dry Londy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Your knitting is fantastic the ones that you sent to Michael and Caleigh where great!


and Sophia Janet, and Hunter.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Seagulls have followed the river to our market not near the sea, next to a fast food restaurant. I had buns so I opened the car window and threw them out and a huge amount of the gulls swooped. I got the window up and never did that again!


Our seagulls are back now, though they keep going off to sea.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> How do you store your patterns?


Some are neatly filed in plastic pockets in files; most are still in magazines, and need sorting. The mags are partly in magazine boxes (the ones DH has covered up) , partly in a huge pile in the study.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Some are neatly filed in plastic pockets in files; most are still in magazines, and need sorting. The mags are partly in magazine boxes (the ones DH has covered up) , partly in a huge pile in the study.


I have now caught up. I must put another lot of washing on, then I intend to relax with a cup of coffee. Because I can.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and Sophia Janet, and Hunter.


As was the one she knitted for little Nicole.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They were deciding this morning (yes, she is still in) whether they should keep her in or let her go home and come in to outpatients every day for the half-hour drip she has to have. There were THREE doctors and a midwife in the room.


I spent all of last summer with our DD who had gotten MRSA after a knee surgery -- a couple of aspirations and another surgery and then heavey duty IV antibiotics. She had the PICK line put in and a nurse every other day, to make dressing changes etc. I would hope that they will let her go home so that she can be in her own bed and with her baby and husband. However, it works out, I hope she is better very soon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spent all of last summer with our DD who had gotten MRSA after a knee surgery -- a couple of aspirations and another surgery and then heavey duty IV antibiotics. She had the PICK line put in and a nurse every other day, to make dressing changes etc. I would hope that they will let her go home so that she can be in her own bed and with her baby and husband. However, it works out, I hope she is better very soon.


She has to be in hospital for the actual drip because they are giving her almost lethal doses of an antibiotic called Tigercillin or something, and she has developed an allergy to penicillin.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> She has to be in hospital for the actual drip because they are giving her almost lethal doses of an antibiotic called Tigercillin or something, and she has developed an allergy to penicillin.


I do hope she gets home soon. She has had enough trauma, poor girl. Sending healing vibes. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> She has to be in hospital for the actual drip because they are giving her almost lethal doses of an antibiotic called Tigercillin or something, and she has developed an allergy to penicillin.


Oh no, that does make it more complicated. Hope it turns around for them soon...there's been just too much to deal with along with a brand new baby and lack of sleep.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just come i from over 60's. I won......$1, a tin of beans and a box of chocolate brazils. The staff isnt coming today as she has had her hands injected. She has arthritis I think.

That stupid woman who sits on our table decided today she would sneeze as loud as she could twice she did it and we all nearly jumped off the chairs, then she had pink ink all over the table again but at least she didnt spill the water. She needs a good lamping.....hahah


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> She has to be in hospital for the actual drip because they are giving her almost lethal doses of an antibiotic called Tigercillin or something, and she has developed an allergy to penicillin.


I hope Sarah becomes a lot better very soon...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I do hope she gets home soon. She has had enough trauma, poor girl. Sending healing vibes. Xxx


And from me, too, Saxy. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> When one of our second graders was hit by a car and killed, the next day was sad. So I suggested they draw themselves with him doing an activity they had done together. We showed snd told ig they wanted, didn't have to but the psycologist said it was good and he would do it in the future if a tragedy occurred. Would writing about things you did together or how you remember her be a release or make you sadder? I'm sorry for your pain.


Thanks for caring. I have been looking at lots of photos & remembering all the fun times we shared. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> She has to be in hospital for the actual drip because they are giving her almost lethal doses of an antibiotic called Tigercillin or something, and she has developed an allergy to penicillin.


Poor thing she is having such a rough time. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Popping in to say hi. We've had a couple of wet days, but everything is going well. Hope all are ok and having a good week xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> But mum isn't wanting him back is she?


She still has legal issues to work through so she wants him here but doesn't have whatever it takes to stand up to her mom and dad and tell them how she wants it to be and she is 32 years old.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone, slept like a log last night because I headed straight for the second bedroom, didn't wait for DH's snoring to wake me up!! :lol: :lol: It started off grey and wet here but it is drying up now and the sun has come out, yay!! We are heading back to Brighton today to go to the cinema to see A Walk in the Woods, based on a Bill Bryson book, Robert Redford is playing Bill Bryson. This is on at the cinema in the marina so we we see a new part of Brighton. Have a good one everybody, love you all lots!! xxxxxxx


I am curious how you rate this one I would like to see it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I got to go see my GN Saturday and she is so tiny like holding a little doll, she reminds me of my dad, nephew spent the night in the hospital he went in with a fever of 104 and his blood pressure was high they got both under control and sent him home where he is still not feeling well and apparently it is all from a tooth that has gone bad and he has to have it pulled tomorrow...all this to say GS have your tooth checked, lovingly I say this...

Saxy I hope that Sarah feels better soon.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been up since 7:15 am after going to bed at 12:30 and waking at 5:00 and talking to DH for almost an hour before falling back asleep, I got about the same amount of sleep that I have been getting but I am so tired I cannot keep my eyes open hardly and I took a nap around 1 for an hour and a half.....I think I will be going to bed early tonight because I have a dentist appt. in the morning...

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well i went to the endocrinologist this morning sat there in the outer office for an hour , was told they were behind and i was looking at another two hours at least. Came home , told them to call me with a new appointment time. sheesh ! I cant sit in a doctors office for three or four hours ! 

oh well .

Don't know if Binky told everyone , DS has Mono  
Bless his heart . 

ok i am tired so i think a nap is in order .. 

Love and hugs everyone


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> She has to be in hospital for the actual drip because they are giving her almost lethal doses of an antibiotic called Tigercillin or something, and she has developed an allergy to penicillin.


They gave me that stuff after my appendix nearly burst in me.

Its nearly the only strong one left i can take as i have developed an allergy to most antibiotics .

I never took antibiotics wrong when i was younger , i always followed the instructions like they tell you to , and i still ended up with allergies to them and sensitivity to other medications . . . 
I hope she feels better very soon Saxy , give her my love as well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am curious how you rate this one I would like to see it.


Six out of ten, Lisa, love Bryson's books and the story was good and had a lot of his wit but Redford and Nolte weren't really up to the task and Nolte especially should have had sub titles!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They were deciding this morning (yes, she is still in) whether they should keep her in or let her go home and come in to outpatients every day for the half-hour drip she has to have. There were THREE doctors and a midwife in the room.


She is now akin to Royalty 😀😁😮😮😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and Sophia Janet, and Hunter.


And Munchkin and the Dynamic Duo, although these 3 are a little droopy atm, the twins with viral illnesses, and we aren't sure if Lil' Munchkin has Influenza B, or a viral illness. DD4 assures me that they are gradually getting better.👍👌👏


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Our seagulls are back now, though they keep going off to sea.


They are only replenishing the fish portion of their very varied diet, they are a bit worried that they might turn into a sparrow, or some other land loving bird 😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> She has to be in hospital for the actual drip because they are giving her almost lethal doses of an antibiotic called Tigercillin or something, and she has developed an allergy to penicillin.


Oooh that sounds nasty, that must be the newest of the heavy duty antibiotics, or I just haven't been around when it has used. I hope it has the required effect, and is discharged to home soon


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just come i from over 60's. I won......$1, a tin of beans and a box of chocolate brazils. The staff isnt coming today as she has had her hands injected. She has arthritis I think.
> 
> That stupid woman who sits on our table decided today she would sneeze as loud as she could twice she did it and we all nearly jumped off the chairs, then she had pink ink all over the table again but at least she didnt spill the water. She needs a good lamping.....hahah


I think you had better dish that punishment out next time you go to the over 60'S, just to see if it modifies her unwanted behaviour 😎😈


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She still has legal issues to work through so she wants him here but doesn't have whatever it takes to stand up to her mom and dad and tell them how she wants it to be and she is 32 years old.


I was 34 before I could tell (? ask) mum to let me live my life as I needed too, but that only involved me, I didn't have any issues with mum as far as my children were concerned.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got to go see my GN Saturday and she is so tiny like holding a little doll, she reminds me of my dad, nephew spent the night in the hospital he went in with a fever of 104 and his blood pressure was high they got both under control and sent him home where he is still not feeling well and apparently it is all from a tooth that has gone bad and he has to have it pulled tomorrow...all this to say GS have your tooth checked, lovingly I say this...
> 
> Saxy I hope that Sarah feels better soon.


Very good advice Lisa, and the story leading up to the advice is a good touch, as it can show how serious a toothache can be. Another reason to get treatment sooner, rather than later, is that tooth, and gum, infections can spread to your brain, and that can be very bad news, so *PLEASE* get a dental appointment *ASAP *


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well i went to the endocrinologist this morning sat there in the outer office for an hour , was told they were behind and i was looking at another two hours at least. Came home , told them to call me with a new appointment time. sheesh ! I cant sit in a doctors office for three or four hours !
> 
> oh well .
> 
> ...


Poor lad, does he have a mild case, or a severe case? Poor lad, I know what he is going through, I contracted that condition while I was working a few nighsifts together, and it was he'll - I finally gave in after the 3rd shift, and I still had severe exhaustion after 6 months. Please give him a hug from me xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its a beautiful sunny autumn morning, we are on schooll pickup today. Toothache 4/10...The dentist is winning!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry about you son linky....I'm not sure what mono is!! hugs anyway.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry about you son linky....I'm not sure what mono is!! hugs anyway.


We call it glandular fever. My son had it when he was 17. Healing gibes to Angela s ds.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. As Susan says it's a lovely autumn day. Just having a coffee to wake me up.

Londy and Saxy enjoy your meet up today.

Started crocheting the squares together last night for my jacket. Not sure what we are doing today. Xx


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365872-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

